# Lace Party with TLL November 22 Forest Paths Cowl MKAL and WIP's



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"Welcome to the Lace Party!

Just a little note for our newcomers....

The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting...but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes, etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though.

Some of the originals are still around and others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You don't have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share and discuss our mutual interests."

These next couple of weeks are set aside for working those infamous WIPs/Christmas gifts, and a Mystery Knit A Long that can be used for a Christmas gift also. It will be given out in 4 - 5 clues that will be pretty quick to knit up.  The instructions are written AND in our favorite colored charts.

A generous 230 yards/50 grams of fingering or sock weight tonal or solid color yarn will be enough for the single wrap/fit around the neck. There is quite a bit of stretch in this cowl. This pattern could easily be doubled or tripled in size. You would need to plan accordingly if that is what you would like to do. 

The single beaded version requires 408 8/0 beads for a "little" bling.

You will also need a US size 4 (3.5mm) 16" circular needle, stitch markers, and tapestry needle.

So, go dig through your stash and I will get your first clue loaded up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here it is! Your first clue for *Forest Paths Cowl MKAL!*

A new clue will be posted every 2 - 3 days. This will give us time to work on those WIP's while we're waiting. 

*Cast On:* use your favorite stretchy cast on. I have knitted my cast on with larger needles, and used the Cable Cast On. (The Cable Cast On is pretty easy once you get going on it. Cast on two stitches, put your needle *between* the two stitches to knit the next stitch, put it back on the needle *after* the 2nd sts as the third stitch. Place your needle between the 2nd and 3rd sts, knit the next st, put it back on after the 3rd st, it is now the 4th st. etc.)

*Beaded version:* If you are using the crochet hook method to add beads, place the bead on the third stitch after you have made it. 
If you have pre-strung your beads for the CO, cast on 3, slide the bead up snug to the third stitch, cast on three more, slide the next bead up snug, etc.

Cast On and Round 1 are going to be two purl rows, one on top of the other. This makes a nice rounded edge to your cowl. The purl side has a rounded curve to it. The stitches look like a purl stitch. This is usually considered the backside of the cast on.

*Joining the round:* The stitch count will not change. The two end stitches on each needle will just trade places. Your working yarn will move to the other needle with the stitch.

*Finished size:* 8 1/2" tall x 18" circumference, mine will stretch to 36" circumference

*A little short on yarn?* Keep track of how much you use for Chart A and reserve that much for Chart D.

*Want to use more colors?* Chart A could be done in one color. Charts B & C in another - you would need more of this color. Chart D could be the same as Chart A or transition to a third color, like a gradient.

*Using two circular needles?* Here is a YouTube video by Cat Bordhi


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Toni, for getting us going on this and for hosting the next couple of weeks!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Toni, for getting us going on this and for hosting the next couple of weeks!


Thank you, Pam! I'm glad you found us.  I'm hoping we can get a lot done and feel more ready for Christmas and gift giving by the time we are done.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Pam! I'm glad you found us.  I'm hoping we can get a lot done and feel more ready for Christmas and gift giving by the time we are done.


It's a good plan!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, taking a little break while the "angel" sleeps...reminds me, I should sleep while she is napping.....

Looking forward to the MKAL....I need to work on making the sleeves to the baby's sweater about 1 1/2 in longer...not too hard...just frogging...yuk


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm in please .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, taking a little break while the "angel" sleeps...reminds me, I should sleep while she is napping.....
> 
> Looking forward to the MKAL....I need to work on making the sleeves to the baby's sweater about 1 1/2 in longer...not too hard...just frogging...yuk


Sleeping while the baby sleeps is a good idea.  Enjoy your special time together!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> I'm in please .


Of course!!!! 

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have. I've tried to be thorough with the instructions, but you never know...


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Toni .You obviously don't realise what a handful I am !Gathered some things together and studied the beaded cast on so all ready .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for this, Toni. I am going to print all the clues, but won't be joining in as I am getting ready for our trip on Friday, and hopefully finding the time to work a couple of our things before then.

Sue


TLL said:


> Here it is! Your first clue for *Forest Paths Cowl MKAL!*
> 
> A new clue will be posted every 2 - 3 days. This will give us time to work on those WIP's while we're waiting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooooo, I think I have enough of some gorgeous yarn to do a single wrap around the neck. Hope I have some beads to match. Ha!! Tonight to start.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for this, Toni. I am going to print all the clues, but won't be joining in as I am getting ready for our trip on Friday, and hopefully finding the time to work a couple of our things before then.
> 
> Sue


Your trip is coming up quickly! I am so excited for you. My first time to travel abroad was in southern Germany. I hope you will be able to share with us when you get back.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ooooo, I think I have enough of some gorgeous yarn to do a single wrap around the neck. Hope I have some beads to match. Ha!! Tonight to start.


 :thumbup: Have fun digging through your stash!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Here it is! Your first clue for *Forest Paths Cowl MKAL!*
> 
> A new clue will be posted every 2 - 3 days. This will give us time to work on those WIP's while we're waiting.


I looked at the first clue and already have a question (Senior Moments are coming much too close together). If you have your cast on turned so the purl side is facing and then you start with a purl round, you have two purls stacked on top of each other after completing Round 1, right?

So if the following rounds are knit-purl-knit-purl-etc. for garter stitch, those first two rounds are closer together than the rest. Is that correct?

Trying to get my brain to think logically is sometimes difficult. :roll:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Already stuck ! The cast on videos seem to be confusing as no one holds the yarn like I do ! I am a thrower so think I may just try a long tail very loose .What do you think ?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll join you if I can find enough yarn. Do you think the design would work in more than one colour?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, taking a little break while the "angel" sleeps...reminds me, I should sleep while she is napping.....
> 
> Looking forward to the MKAL....I need to work on making the sleeves to the baby's sweater about 1 1/2 in longer...not too hard...just frogging...yuk


It became a strategy of mine to make longer sleeves on baby sweaters--makes them last a whole lot longer. The body of the sweater cant be lengthened later on when they begin to elongate.

Get some sleep.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Already stuck ! The cast on videos seem to be confusing as no one holds the yarn like I do ! I am a thrower so think I may just try a long tail very loose .What do you think ?


Long tail is fine but you may want to use needles a size larger to effect a looser edge. But Very Pink is a thrower and she may have some videos on COs. There is a very stretchy CO where being a thrower is an advantage. Will have to stretch my mind for its name--the swiss factory betw my ears is at work right now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for starting us off, Toni. I have downloaded the first clue. I might sit this out and applaud the work. Snowflakes took over!! I can save the pattern for when the wips are done.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Tanya .I do like the Very Pink Videos .My mail is not coming in but is going out so I hope I keep up .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Signing in to get the notices - in the midst of supper at the moment.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I looked at the first clue and already have a question (Senior Moments are coming much too close together). If you have your cast on turned so the purl side is facing and then you start with a purl round, you have two purls stacked on top of each other after completing Round 1, right?


Yes, ma'am! You've got it! It makes for a nice start to a "hug" for your neck or a rounded edge. 



> So if the following rounds are knit-purl-knit-purl-etc. for garter stitch, those first two rounds are closer together than the rest. Is that correct?


Yes, those first two rounds, cast on and round 1, are very close together. 



> Trying to get my brain to think logically is sometimes difficult. :roll:


Your brain is thinking very well!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Already stuck ! The cast on videos seem to be confusing as no one holds the yarn like I do ! I am a thrower so think I may just try a long tail very loose .What do you think ?


Go for it!!! Whatever stretchy cast on works for you. I knitted mine. I have also done the channel cast on as a stretchy cast on.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'll join you if I can find enough yarn. Do you think the design would work in more than one colour?


Chart A could be done in one color. Charts B & C in another - you would need more of this color. Chart D could be the same as Chart A or transition to a third color, like a gradient. Way to think outside the box, Linda!!!

(You now have a pretty good idea how many clues there will be.  You are so sneaky! )


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Long tail is fine but *you may want to use needles a size larger to effect a looser edge. * But Very Pink is a thrower and she may have some videos on COs. There is a very stretchy CO where being a thrower is an advantage. Will have to stretch my mind for its name--the swiss factory betw my ears is at work right now.


Good idea, Tanya! I keep forgetting about that one. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for starting us off, Toni. I have downloaded the first clue. I might sit this out and applaud the work. Snowflakes took over!! I can save the pattern for when the wips are done.


It would have been so easy for the snowflakes to take over here also. Have fun!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> Sleeping while the baby sleeps is a good idea.  Enjoy your special time together!!!


Yes, much better now...ready for another round.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes, much better now...ready for another round.


Go, Grandma, go! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Signing in to get the notices - in the midst of supper at the moment.


We will see you when you get here.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the start Toni. I have printed out the first clue, but now I need to look for yarn and needles. Haven't checked out the chart yet, but I see there are some questions, so maybe being a bit late will be good for me! Do you have an approximate size for how big the small one would turn out to be?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm checking in!! I have a 100yd yarn that I could pair with another one to do the A-D one color and charts B-C in another  I also have a few very nice colors that would work. I will be auditioning them and will decided soon 

DFL snuggle that baby's neck for us  and try to get some rest too


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the start Toni. I have printed out the first clue, but now I need to look for yarn and needles. Haven't checked out the chart yet, but I see there are some questions, so maybe being a bit late will be good for me! Do you have an approximate size for how big the small one would turn out to be?


My first one (no beads) is: 8 1/2 inches tall x 9 inches wide (laid flat - 18" circumference?) unblocked. I wanted it to stay soft around my neck.

The second one (beaded) is appearing to be turning out about the same size.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm checking in!! I have a 100yd yarn that I could pair with another one to do the A-D one color and charts B-C in another  I also have a few very nice colors that would work. I will be auditioning them and will decided soon


Will you have pictures?!!!  It would be fun to see what you decide to use. *Linda,* this is for you too. 



> DFL snuggle that baby's neck for us  and try to get some rest too


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Chart A could be done in one color. Charts B & C in another - you would need more of this color. Chart D could be the same as Chart A or transition to a third color, like a gradient. Way to think outside the box, Linda!!!
> 
> (You now have a pretty good idea how many clues there will be.  You are so sneaky! )


 :thumbup: 
The furthest thing from my mind - honest.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Thank you Toni .You obviously don't realise what a handful I am !Gathered some things together and studied the beaded cast on so all ready .


You go, girl! We're ready for you, Ann.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:
> The furthest thing from my mind - honest.


  Sure, she says. If you say so, she says.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> My first one (no beads) is: 8 1/2 inches tall x 9 inches wide (laid flat - 18" circumference?) unblocked. I wanted it to stay soft around my neck.
> 
> The second one (beaded) is appearing to be turning out about the same size.


Thanks Toni. That is just the size I want. I have some Cascade silk merino yarn. It is only 219 yards and 100grams - do you think that will be enough for the small?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Toni. That is just the size I want. I have some Cascade silk merino yarn. It is only 219 yards and 100grams - do you think that will be enough for the small?


I sure think you could make it work. Keep track of how much you use for Chart A and reserve that much for Chart D.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Your brain is thinking very well!!!


That's a first!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> That's a first!


Pffft! I hardly think so!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Toni. That is just the size I want. I have some Cascade silk merino yarn. It is only 219 yards and 100grams - do you think that will be enough for the small?


Ah, I will follow along with you, Caryn. I have a skein that I want to use that is only 219 yds. Cool. Not sure if I will use beads or not. Don't have a good color of beads for this. Might go with clear. Just will have to see.

My yarn is a merino wool, alpaca blend. Knit Picks Imagination-Castle Walls colorway. They don't carry it any more, so I can't make a larger product with it. So that is what I will use.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hmm, I have several odd lots of balls that are 250 to 350 yards. I get them with the yarn swaps so they tend to be orphans. I was not going to do this cowl as I have too many other things on the needles, but let me go stash diving first. This might be a good project to use up some pretty but short yardage balls. 

Dinner was a success, even if my guests' football team lost and their race car driver did not win the championship. All of them took leftovers home, which to me is a good sign that they liked it. I made Cajun pasta with chicken and andouille sausage. On the bad side DH decided to vacuum and sucked up one of the master bedroom drapes - it is a silky satin solid color and now it has burned holes in it, sigh. I can't believe the rod did not come down. And I don't know how he got it sucked up in the first place as the drapes hang just to floor level. I'll try to fix them as best as I can.

I did two repeats of Elizabeth "the brain"'s Forest scarf and am much happier. I am doing the beads the same way as the first seven rows so it looks much nicer. I would have been unhappy with it the way it was, not to mention I do want to do this pretty pattern justice.

Off to go stash diving.
Hope all have a good night / day,

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, I will follow along with you, Caryn. I have a skein that I want to use that is only 219 yds. Cool. Not sure if I will use beads or not. Don't have a good color of beads for this. Might go with clear. Just will have to see.
> 
> My yarn is a merino wool, alpaca blend. Knit Picks Imagination-Castle Walls colorway. They don't carry it any more, so I can't make a larger product with it. So that is what I will use.


It will be interesting to see how your cowls turn out, Bev and Caryn. 

I would love to see progress photos when anyone gets that far.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hmm, I have several odd lots of balls that are 250 to 350 yards. I get them with the yarn swaps so they tend to be orphans. I was not going to do this cowl as I have too many other things on the needles, but let me go stash diving first. This might be a good project to use up some pretty but short yardage balls.
> 
> Dinner was a success, even if my guests' football team lost and their race car driver did not win the championship. All of them took leftovers home, which to me is a good sign that they liked it. I made Cajun pasta with chicken and andouille sausage. On the bad side DH decided to vacuum and sucked up one of the master bedroom drapes - it is a silky satin solid color and now it has burned holes in it, sigh. I can't believe the rod did not come down. And I don't know how he got it sucked up in the first place as the drapes hang just to floor level. I'll try to fix them as best as I can.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your drape. :?

Happy Stash Diving! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I have cast on. I am to join with the purl side on the out side. Does the cast on have a purl side? Is that the other side of the cast on? And once joined you will still have 132 stitches, right?

I feel so silly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I have cast on. I am to join with the purl side on the out side. Does the cast on have a purl side? Is that the other side of the cast on? And once joined you will still have 132 stitches, right?
> 
> I feel so silly.


The purl side has a rounded curve to it. The stitches look like a purl stitch. This is usually considered the backside of the cast on.

The stitch count will not change. The two end stitches on each needle will just trade places. Your working yarn will move to the other needle with the stitch. Does that help?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hmm, I have several odd lots of balls that are 250 to 350 yards. I get them with the yarn swaps so they tend to be orphans. I was not going to do this cowl as I have too many other things on the needles, but let me go stash diving first. This might be a good project to use up some pretty but short yardage balls.
> 
> Dinner was a success, even if my guests' football team lost and their race car driver did not win the championship. All of them took leftovers home, which to me is a good sign that they liked it. I made Cajun pasta with chicken and andouille sausage. On the bad side DH decided to vacuum and sucked up one of the master bedroom drapes - it is a silky satin solid color and now it has burned holes in it, sigh. I can't believe the rod did not come down. And I don't know how he got it sucked up in the first place as the drapes hang just to floor level. I'll try to fix them as best as I can.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun day, Melanie, other than your drape. I hope it's a fairly easy fix for you. I finished my Mountain Trails today, so another WIP taken care of. Now I'm going to cast on Toni's cowl.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun day, Melanie, other than your drape. I hope it's a fairly easy fix for you. I finished my Mountain Trails today, so another WIP taken care of. Now I'm going to cast on Toni's cowl.


Whoo Hoo! Another one joins the party!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Perfect, Toni! Thanks. Good to know that I at least guessed right.  Now to do it.  I spent the time waiting for your answer on Canis Majoris.  I also want to do a bit on my gansey tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Perfect, Toni! Thanks. Good to know that I at least guessed right.  Now to do it.  I spent the time waiting for your answer on Canis Majoris.  I also want to do a bit on my gansey tonight.


Almost time for some more photos!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Almost time for some more photos!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Perfect, Toni! Thanks. Good to know that I at least guessed right.  Now to do it.  I spent the time waiting for your answer on Canis Majoris.  I also want to do a bit on my gansey tonight.


Yeah! Have fun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Not in english but should be decipherable.
Aurikel by Sue Berg
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aurikel-3

Hydrangea Scarf by Susan Pandorf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hydrangea-scarf-2


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I finished my Mountain Trails today, so another WIP taken care of. Now I'm going to cast on Toni's cowl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Jane, both of those are gorgeous. Sigh and alas, now both are in my library. 

Very productive day. Now to bed. 

Toni, my Forest Paths is joined and first row purled. This chart will be done in the car.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Whoo Hoo! Another one joins the party!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Jane, both of those are gorgeous. Sigh and alas, now both are in my library.
> 
> Very productive day. Now to bed.
> 
> Toni, my Forest Paths is joined and first row purled. This chart will be done in the car.


 :thumbup: ...to all of the above.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, taking a little break while the "angel" sleeps...reminds me, I should sleep while she is napping.....


That's what my Mom did when I had my naps...and now too. 

That way we can cheerfully aggravate each other while awake.

My saved link of crochet ornaments and the printed tatting chart/written papers is what I'm using as a reason to not do more than collect the various downloads from TLL.

I'm also joining in to keep an eye on all y'all. :twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

I've started the second tier of the pineapple Christmas tree. As I start each tier, I'm making a cardboard "form" as I go, so that all Mom has to do is cover the "form" and spray the tiers. Didn't want to use the good Kikoman (sp?) soy sauce bottle. It is big enough for the bottom tier, but I think I'm wiser to create the initial circle for the non-flared part of the tiers separately. All 3 have different starting chain amounts (decreasing).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, we do need someone to keep an eye on us. Thanks for taking that on. 

I hope we will see pics of this Pineapple Christmas tree. It sounds lovely.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Jane, both of those are gorgeous. Sigh and alas, now both are in my library.
> 
> Very productive day. Now to bed.
> 
> Toni, my Forest Paths is joined and first row purled. This chart will be done in the car.


😮😮😮 visions of Bev driving along while knitting !
You will be very busy Karen if you are keeping an eye on us .
Done part one of Toni's cowl .Ordered some beads for adding to socks and they look awful against the yarn .So frustrating .Mind you I am ,in a way ,relieved that I can't start another project at the moment .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> 😮😮😮 visions of Bev driving along while knitting !


 :lol: :lol: Well, DH is driving, and I am knitting. :lol: :lol: I once knew someone who would nurse her baby while driving. That one worried me. Not safe at all.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Elizabeth "the brain"'s Forest scarf


You just made me snort coffee out my nose!


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Went through my stash found the yarn now beads.....that's a whole different decision....lucky I went a little crazy when Joann had a clearance on beads.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just a quick hello...gotta get working on the refrigerator so I have room for the Thanksgiving food....up before everyone else...only way I really get anything done.

If I do not get another chance...Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Went through my stash found the yarn now beads.....that's a whole different decision....lucky I went a little crazy when Joann had a clearance on beads.


Such craziness is always warranted. 
We don't judge.
;-)


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

My Christmas wish is to get my sewing, knitting, crochet, quilting room organized.....must do....my son got engaged this weekend have a wedding dress to make.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> My Christmas wish is to get my sewing, knitting, crochet, quilting room organized.....must do....my son got engaged this weekend have a wedding dress to make.


Congratulations to the lucky couple!
You are going to make her wedding dress?
Outstanding!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Congratulations to the lucky couple!
> You are going to make her wedding dress?
> Outstanding!


ooh!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> You just made me snort coffee out my nose!


Hopefully slightly warmer than skin temperature and you are sitting upright. You don't need to be bending forward and half drown like I do now. :thumbup:


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh no, nothing in my stash. I HAVE to shop!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

debbie pataky said:


> My Christmas wish is to get my sewing, knitting, crochet, quilting room organized.....must do....my son got engaged this weekend have a wedding dress to make.


What a lovely task to be given.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

I love it when my boys marry.....99% of stress is on mother of the bride.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have never joined in before and I am a little reluctant to commit as I have all the gang coming over for Thanksgiving etc., but will keep my eye opened for this one as I love, love cowls!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have never joined in before and I am a little reluctant to commit as I have all the gang coming over for Thanksgiving etc., but will keep my eye opened for this one as I love, love cowls!!!
Sorry for second reply...duh!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Can I just check, Toni. The pattern syas place a bead AFTER every 3rd stitch; does that mean to place it on the 3rd stitch or the 4th? Am I being very obtuse?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

The wheeze said:


> Oh no, nothing in my stash....


How could you let that happen?!
;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

debbie pataky said:


> My Christmas wish is to get my sewing, knitting, crochet, quilting room organized.....must do....my son got engaged this weekend have a wedding dress to make.


Congratulations to the couple! I wish them the very best :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, we do need someone to keep an eye on us. Thanks for taking that on.
> 
> I hope we will see pics of this Pineapple Christmas tree. It sounds lovely.


You will do a good job of keeping us in line. 

I am very curious about this tree.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> I have never joined in before and I am a little reluctant to commit as I have all the gang coming over for Thanksgiving etc., but will keep my eye opened for this one as I love, love cowls!!!


If nothing else...try to reply every 10 pages so that you'll have a "bookmark" to start reading forward from. Especially when Admin splits the topic up at 100+ pages. Start at page 20 then and work forward until you find your latest remembered comment.

Lace Party Techie's tip for staying sane #1! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> ... .Done part one of Toni's cowl .


Can we see it? 



> Ordered some beads for adding to socks and they look awful against the yarn .... .


Hmmm, that sounds like the beginning of a bead stash to me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Went through my stash found the yarn now beads.....that's a whole different decision....lucky I went a little crazy when Joann had a clearance on beads.


Welcome, Debbie! These charts will be pretty quick to do. You will have lots of time to get ready for your son's wedding. Congratulations!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to Debbie (we do encourage crazy here). Sounds like your life is crazy, busy right now. 

Welcome, The Wheeze! We also encourage purchasing of yarn and such.

Welcome Patocenizo! So happy you stopped by. This is my first MKAL and I am looking forward to it. 

Gotta pack my cowl for traveling. We are getting out soon.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick hello...gotta get working on the refrigerator so I have room for the Thanksgiving food....up before everyone else...only way I really get anything done.
> 
> If I do not get another chance...Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!!


Happy Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The wheeze said:


> Oh no, nothing in my stash. I HAVE to shop!


Oh no! It is too bad that there are some pretty nice sales going on right now.  Have fun!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> I have never joined in before and I am a little reluctant to commit as I have all the gang coming over for Thanksgiving etc., but will keep my eye opened for this one as I love, love cowls!!!


Welcome, patocenizo! We would love to have you join us. The charts are small, if that helps.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Can I just check, Toni. The pattern syas place a bead AFTER every 3rd stitch; does that mean to place it on the 3rd stitch or the 4th? Am I being very obtuse?


Yes, you can check. No, Linda, you are not being obtuse. 

If you are using the crochet hook method to add beads, place the bead on the third stitch after you have made it.

If you have pre-strung your beads for the CO, cast on 3, slide the bead up snug to the third stitch, cast on three more, slide the next bead up snug, etc. Does that help?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. BTW, I wonder if we can do this with Magic Loop?


kaixixang said:


> If nothing else...try to reply every 10 pages so that you'll have a "bookmark" to start reading forward from. Especially when Admin splits the topic up at 100+ pages. Start at page 20 then and work forward until you find your latest remembered comment.
> 
> Lace Party Techie's tip for staying sane #1! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks I have downloaded the first chart. I have some commitments today but will make every effort to do the cast on.


TLL said:


> Welcome, patocenizo! We would love to have you join us. The charts are small, if that helps.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, my 10 month old grandson just flipped my bead tray...where's the other 11 when I need them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Oh, my 10 month old grandson just flipped my bead tray...where's the other 11 when I need them.


Oh, darn - but you love him anyway!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I'm signing in to keep track of this KAL. Don't have time to knit it just yet, but it sounds like everyone will be having fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, you can check. No, Linda, you are not being obtuse.
> 
> If you are using the crochet hook method to add beads, place the bead on the third stitch after you have made it.
> 
> If you have pre-strung your beads for the CO, cast on 3, slide the bead up snug to the third stitch, cast on three more, slide the next bead up snug, etc. Does that help?


Crystal clear, Toni, thank you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!!! I see lots of new names! I want to add my welcome to you all.. I see lots of names from when I read the KP daily.. good to see you again .. and am also excited to see this cowl take shape! I will be casting on later today.. I have to go out of town this morning maybe I'll find some beads.. all the bead stores around and none carry #8 or #6 seed beads.. Then finish cleaning the house for Thanksgiving... not that it will stay as clean as I want it but it will be a start.. I still don't know how many will be here... but we bought a 15+lb turkey so it will be plenty.. I think I will be making my pumpkin pie today too.. I roasted the pumpkin last year and froze the pulp.. then I roasted the pulp to make it as dry as possible yesterday.. it should be perfect now!! 
Happy Thanksgiving to you too DFL.. I am sure your home is full of joy right now and soon to be full of wonderful smells from the kitchen ... 

Well busy day ahead.. take care all I'll check back in later today


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

debbie pataky said:


> Oh, my 10 month old grandson just flipped my bead tray...where's the other 11 when I need them.


To quote my gs (20 months), "Oh Nooo!" Tone implying a complete disaster.


----------



## Nonalehm (Nov 9, 2013)

I am joining this KAL, only my second go at lace,but did enjoy the last work shop with TLL. I will leave the beads to others.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are two flakes that I made this morning.
One of Deborah Atkinson's - Snoqualmie:
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/09/snowflake-monday_24.html

& #2 from this collection:
12 SNOWFLAKES FOR CHRISTMAS TREE by Ira Rott
http://irarott.com/Christmas_Snow_Flake_Crochet_PDF_Pattern.html
These are written & charted with picture tutorials & info on converting between US & UK terms. Too bad I didn't examine this closer when I started the Snowflake Party. It would have been a good one to start with.
I'll put the direct PDF below in case anyone wants to go that route.

I will be adding to the More Snowflake/Starflake Links post in the Snowflake Party but I will post new things here so you don't have to go there to look at them - keep discussion to this forum.
However, in the future, should you wish to look for more inspiration, anything that I post here will get added there.

Also, the summary of snowflake posts plus a link to the extras (from page 48) are located here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373757-1.html


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everybody. Still no connection to KP at home. . . .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks for the tip. BTW, I wonder if we can do this with Magic Loop?


I would think that Magic Loop would be just fine, if that is your preferred method in the round.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Oh, my 10 month old grandson just flipped my bead tray...where's the other 11 when I need them.


Oh dear! I hope you didn't have very many loose beads on that tray. (My kitten did that to me the other day. At least the beads were pretty close together and easy to find. :? )


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Oh, my 10 month old grandson just flipped my bead tray...where's the other 11 when I need them.


Oh, no, Debbie. I hope there weren't too many on it.

Welcome, Prairiewmnand Nonalekn. Glad to have you both.

Happy Thanksgiving, DFL!

Jane, gorgeous work on those snowflakes.

So sorry, Chris. We miss you!

I have the first chart done. I didn't use beads in the cast on. I am hoping to find a place to use them in the next chart. Here's a pictures.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

prairiewmn said:


> I'm signing in to keep track of this KAL. Don't have time to knit it just yet, but it sounds like everyone will be having fun.


Welcome!!! Jump in when you can. We will be here! 



Nonalehm said:


> I am joining this KAL, only my second go at lace,but did enjoy the last work shop with TLL. I will leave the beads to others.


Welcome back!!! This will be a good review for you, with a couple of new tricks thrown in for good measure.

Please ask any questions you might have. I will do my best to pop in and out of here to answer them. If I'm not around, there are some very knowledgeable lace knitters here that would be willing and able to help you. They are pretty good that way.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I would think that Magic Loop would be just fine, if that is your preferred method in the round.


I'm planning to do mine on two circulars like I do socks and other in the round projects.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, no, Debbie. I hope there weren't too many on it.
> 
> Welcome, Prairiewmnand Nonalekn. Glad to have you both.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Bev.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I have the first chart done. I didn't use beads in the cast on. I am hoping to find a place to use them in the next chart. Here's a pictures.


Way to go, Bev 
Those beads will be lovely with that yarn.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. I did follow this thread when lace was being taught by Dragonflylace, but have not been following recently. Just wish I had time to make this right now. Just a little hint for some who don't bead too frequently. I use an old glass ashtray to put my beads into, load up my crochet hook with 4 or 5 beads at a time and the hook rests very nicely across the place for holding a cigarette. Waste not want not! or in modern terms reduce, reuse, recycle!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here are two flakes that I made this morning.
> One of Deborah Atkinson's - Snoqualmie:
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/09/snowflake-monday_24.html
> 
> ...


More beauties! Thank you, Jane!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Hi everybody. Still no connection to KP at home. . . .


Glad you could pop in, Chris! 



eshlemania said:


> I have the first chart done. I didn't use beads in the cast on. I am hoping to find a place to use them in the next chart. Here's a pictures.


They will be so pretty together, Bev! Yes, you will find a place to put them in the next chart.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Linda, I am glad those beading the cast on instructions helped. 

Pam, That is a great idea to use two circular needles for knitting in the round. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

prairiewmn said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I did follow this thread when lace was being taught by Dragonflylace, but have not been following recently. Just wish I had time to make this right now. Just a little hint for some who don't bead too frequently. I use an old glass ashtray to put my beads into, load up my crochet hook with 4 or 5 beads at a time and the hook rests very nicely across the place for holding a cigarette. Waste not want not! or in modern terms reduce, reuse, recycle!!


That is a great idea!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> More beauties! Thank you, Jane!


Thanks, Toni 
I was pleased with both of these.
The bottom one was bigger than I had expected but I like the way the beads worked on it.
I used the sparkly cotton for the first one so I decided not to use beads.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good to see some new people as I am the very elderly baby in here !Hope you enjoy it Patocenizo,debbie p'mum and Nona .ordered a bead mat as have had so many beads on the floor and p'mum what a good idea.
More super flakes Jane ...have you now got a Flake Fettish ?
Toni ...bead stash ? Me ? I only had the tiny Mill Hill before joining LP so need to fix that shortage don't I ?
Pic as requested but not a lot to see yet .Like your yarn Bev .Would have liked to do mine in a foresty colour but had nothing suitable .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...More super flakes Jane ...have you now got a Flake Fettish ?...


I believe so - I've gone a bit flaky, I think.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

This looks like so much fun. I am going to lurk along (I have free-time at work) as I am finishing Christmas gifts and have to sew up two pairs of drapes. No time for starting a new project.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Not in english but should be decipherable.
> Aurikel by Sue Berg
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aurikel-3
> 
> ...


Belle might like the hydrandea. Has anyone heard from her? Know how she is doing? How her curtain is progressing?


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks like fun. Thank you!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Question: if the small cowl is 16" how will you get it over a 22" head? I think the next size will be too long.

I was thinking of making cowls this size but pictured making them flat with button/buttonhole.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Belle might like the hydrandea. Has anyone heard from her? Know how she is doing? How her curtain is progressing?


I have not heard from her but was also wondering how she was doing  I hope she is just so busy with everything that the computer is the last on the list of priority's 

The ashtray idea is a great one! I picked up a smokless ash tray at the dollar tree today.. that would also hold some extra beads in the bottom.. or you could stash the hook down the hole to hold it too.. No I don't smoke it was for someone else


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's a trick I learned from someone, maybe on Ravelry, when you lose your beads on the floor. Firmly attach, maybe hold with your hand, a nylon from panty hose or knee his over the hose and the beads appear like magic on the nylon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great start Bev and Ann!! and I love those snowflakes Jane.. It would be beautiful to see them all together.. How many have you done??


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I love those snowflakes Jane.. It would be beautiful to see them all together.. How many have you done??


When I get my dining room table clear of decorations waiting to be put in their proper places, I am going to spread them out & take a picture. I'll count them then.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Message for Tango ......wag your tail across the dining table to clear it so we can see the snowflakes !


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...bead stash ? Me ? I only had the tiny Mill Hill before joining LP so need to fix that shortage don't I ?
> Pic as requested but not a lot to see yet .Like your yarn Bev .Would have liked to do mine in a foresty colour but had nothing suitable .


Yes, you just might need to do something about that bead stash if you are going to hang around here. 
Your start looks wonderful! I like that color combination, Ann. :thumbup:



jscaplen said:


> I believe so - I've gone a bit flaky, I think.






MrsMurdog said:


> This looks like so much fun. I am going to lurk along ....


We would love to have you lurk along. Feel free to pipe in anytime. 



piecemaker said:


> Looks like fun. Thank you!


You are welcome! I hope you are able to cast on with us. 



tricia19 said:


> Question: if the small cowl is 16" how will you get it over a 22" head? I think the next size will be too long.
> 
> I was thinking of making cowls this size but pictured making them flat with button/buttonhole.


The 18" circumference has lots of stretch and easily fits over my head. 

That is a very creative idea, Tricia! I hope you can show us photos of whatever you decide to do.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Message for Tango ......wag your tail across the dining table to clear it so we can see the snowflakes !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Message for Tango ......wag your tail across the dining table to clear it so we can see the snowflakes !


I don't need your help - not this kind anyway!!
;-)
Now I have to wonder where Hector's mischief streak comes from!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great snowflakes Tanya.

Welcome to our new lace knitters


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> Pam, That is a great idea to use two circular needles for knitting in the round


That's what I use for socks, cuffs. I am glad someone could answer the Magic Loop method. I'm sure it can be done that way...but I haven't learned that way.



KittyChris said:


> Here's a trick I learned from someone, maybe on Ravelry, when you lose your beads on the floor. Firmly attach, maybe hold with your hand, a nylon from panty hose or knee his over the hose and the beads appear like magic on the nylon.


Masking tape or painter's tape will help pick up any non-metallic bead. Otherwise no fine gold/silver/tungston/platinum will pick up. Titanium may possibly lift up with a magnet...the scissors will.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> Message for Tango ......wag your tail across the dining table to clear it so we can see the snowflakes !


I'd amend that statement...I need to see the snowflakes...but don't sweep them to the floor. Two of them *I* worked on!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are two flakes that I made this morning.
> One of Deborah Atkinson's - Snoqualmie:
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/09/snowflake-monday_24.html
> 
> ...


These are lovely, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, no, Debbie. I hope there weren't too many on it.
> 
> Welcome, Prairiewmnand Nonalekn. Glad to have you both.
> 
> ...


Your beads will look lovely with that yarn, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Message for Tango ......wag your tail across the dining table to clear it so we can see the snowflakes !


 :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> These are lovely, Jane.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Good to see some new people as I am the very elderly baby in here !Hope you enjoy it Patocenizo,debbie p'mum and Nona .ordered a bead mat as have had so many beads on the floor and p'mum what a good idea.
> More super flakes Jane ...have you now got a Flake Fettish ?
> Toni ...bead stash ? Me ? I only had the tiny Mill Hill before joining LP so need to fix that shortage don't I ?
> Pic as requested but not a lot to see yet .Like your yarn Bev .Would have liked to do mine in a foresty colour but had nothing suitable .


Looking good, Ann.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I believe so - I've gone a bit flaky, I think.


 :-D


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, hope you found some yarn you like for this new project. Glad your dinner was a success, but sorry about the curtain mishap. With your sewing skills, I bet you will come up with a way to fix it. 

Pam, congrats on finishing your Mountain Trails. Looking forward to seeing it.

Sounds like you are enjoying that baby girl, DFL. And a Happy Thanksgiving to you too. 

Debbie, good going taking advantage of that bead sale. Always good to have a variety ready to go. Wish I had done the same. Welcome and how wonderful that you will be sewing a wedding dress. Very exciting time for you. 

Welcome Patocenizo and The Wheeze. Hope you can join in whenever you can.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well I don't need to use leftovers, I found 1 orphan full skein bought by mistake from the Natural Dye Studio. The mistake was ordering fingering instead of the lace weight. First clue complete.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh no Debbie. No fun picking up little beads, but so nice to have gs around anyway. 

Welcome Nonalehm. I am not using beads either. 

Love the new snowflakes Jane, especially that second one. You do them so perfectly!

Beautiful start Bev. Those purple beads are perfect for your yarn. 

Pam, that is a good idea to use 2 circulars. Mine is very scrunched up right now on the one 16 inch. 

Ann, love your start too. The beads look great on the edge!

Beautiful Linda. Love that color and your beads worked in perfectly!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lucky find Linda .Looking good too.
Sorry Karen perhaps Jane could move yours first .
Hope the preps are going wellnfor you Sue .
Oh Melanie what a shame that DH had the mis -hap .Sure you will come up with a solution knowing your talents .
Meant to ask ,when you say 16 inch does that include the needle because I used a 16 inch cord and it is very stretched It was the smallest I had .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I finished the first clue too. It is kind of scrunched up. I think the yarn is thicker than fingering, but I think it will be ok.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Love the colour Caryn


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam and Jane. I am loving those beads with the yarn also.

Thanks, Toni. Yay for beads in the second chart. 

Love your idea, Prairiewmn. Thanks for sharing. 

Ann, I like the beads on the cast on. Yours is looking good. 

Welcome, MrsMurdog! Lurk away. Chime in once and a while also. 

Welcome, Piecemaker.

Thanks, Ronie! 

Jane, can't wait to see your snowflakes all together. 

Thanks, Linda. The colors of the yarn are so muted, I thought the beads would really spark it up. I was wanting to use this yarn for Canis Majoris in the worst way, but I only had 219 yds. Glad to have found a way to use this one skein.

Looking good, Linda. Love your start. Lovely color.

Thanks, Caryn. The beads are multicolored-purples and blues and magentas. Hard to see on that picture.

Caryn, yours is looking great also. Love the color.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I've never joined a party on KP, and I'm not sure what's expected here. I really am just interested in the pattern. I have the first clue, but haven't cast on yet. I'm trying to finish a king size quilt that will be a shop sample at my LQS, and some Christmas presents. I also have sock yarn to "use up" as socks are really not my favorite thing to knit and my cousin bought me some beautiful sock yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Love the new snowflakes Jane, especially that second one. You do them so perfectly!...


Thank you very much, Caryn 
I am getting better at handling the blocking now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Williesmom, welcome. Just relax. Nothing is expected. We just knit together, sometimes on different projects and chat our way through the weeks. We share our work, encourage one another and we happen to love pictures.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> ..... .
> Meant to ask ,when you say 16 inch does that include the needle because I used a 16 inch cord and it is very stretched It was the smallest I had .


Yes, Ann, the 16 inches does include the needle tips. I wonder if you could use two circulars instead of just one so there is not so much pull on the yarn? You would be sliding up and down the length of the needles, but not stretching out the cowl so much.

I did a search and found this:
"The purpose of using two circulars is so you can knit a small diameter tube that is so small it would not fit on regular circulars. Half of your stitches will be on each of the circular needles. When viewed from above, it will be shaped something like an eye, where the top lid is one circular and the bottom lid is the other circular. 
Now, when knitting with two circulars, what you must be careful of is that you always knit the connected needle. It helps if one circular needle is one color and the other a different color. I've used a sharpie to mark the tips of one set, but it always seems to wear off too fast. So just pay attention. Let's call your first circular needle "1" and your second "2." Each of these circulars has two needle tips. Let's call them A and B. So when you knit, you must always knit 1A to 1B or 2A to 2B but never 1 to 2. So check that there is a cable connecting together the two needle tips you are about to knit. "





 Cat Bordhi video


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finished the first clue too. It is kind of scrunched up. I think the yarn is thicker than fingering, but I think it will be ok.


It looks great, Caryn!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

williesmom said:


> I've never joined a party on KP, and I'm not sure what's expected here. I really am just interested in the pattern. I have the first clue, but haven't cast on yet. I'm trying to finish a king size quilt that will be a shop sample at my LQS, and some Christmas presents. I also have sock yarn to "use up" as socks are really not my favorite thing to knit and my cousin bought me some beautiful sock yarn.


Please show us photos of your quilt!!! We love all kinds of techniques here. 

The charts are set up to be pretty quick. If you need a break from sewing, you could cast on.  Your sock yarn would be perfect!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks I have downloaded the first chart. I have some commitments today but will make every effort to do the cast on.


We will be here when you are ready. Have a great day!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

williesmom said:


> I've never joined a party on KP, and I'm not sure what's expected here. I really am just interested in the pattern. I have the first clue, but haven't cast on yet. I'm trying to finish a king size quilt that will be a shop sample at my LQS, and some Christmas presents. I also have sock yarn to "use up" as socks are really not my favorite thing to knit and my cousin bought me some beautiful sock yarn.


We are sort of like a knitting (or sewing) circle, where friends get together to chit chat. Some of us work on the same project, some of us work on our own projects, and some just come for the comradery. You are welcome to come as often or as infrequently as you wish. We change hostesses every fortnight so be sure to check back.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Here's a trick I learned from someone, maybe on Ravelry, when you lose your beads on the floor. Firmly attach, maybe hold with your hand, a nylon from panty hose or knee his over the hose and the beads appear like magic on the nylon.


Maybe a piece of that multi-purpose duct tape or a lint roller would work. :lol: :roll: just thinking about what is handy and easy. The vacuum reminds me of that 4 letter word - work aka house cleaning.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> We are sort of like a knitting (or sewing) circle, where friends get together to chit chat. Some of us work on the same project, some of us work on our own projects, and some just come for the comradery. You are welcome to come as often or as infrequently as you wish. We change hostesses every fortnight so be sure to check back.


Good answer, Melanie! (I sure can tell where my brain is at!  )


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well I don't need to use leftovers, I found 1 orphan full skein bought by mistake from the Natural Dye Studio. The mistake was ordering fingering instead of the lace weight. First clue complete.


Looks great, Linda.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I finished the first clue too. It is kind of scrunched up. I think the yarn is thicker than fingering, but I think it will be ok.


Looks great, Caryn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished a quick pair of fingerless mints. The yarn was a freebie with one of the English magazines I bought a couple of years ago. I enjoyed making it, although they are skimpy on the yarn. There should have been a couple of rows and bind off in the red, but I ran out with a couple of inches still to bind off. Also , I had done two less rows for the ribbing than it called for. Luckily there was enough extra of the grey to bind off with it. I will keep the pattern as I thought the mitts are sort of cute. It's knit straight, then a little hole left in the seam for the thumbs. I certainly can see knitting them again. This will be a Christmas gift for one of my GDs.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

They are cute Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats to the young couple. Great that you will make her dress. My mother made mine, which I still have although I no longer can fit it.

Sue


debbie pataky said:


> My Christmas wish is to get my sewing, knitting, crochet, quilting room organized.....must do....my son got engaged this weekend have a wedding dress to make.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great to see you here, Pat.

Sue


patocenizo said:


> I have never joined in  before and I am a little reluctant to commit as I have all the gang coming over for Thanksgiving etc., but will keep my eye opened for this one as I love, love cowls!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished a quick pair of fingerless mints....This will be a Christmas gift for one of my GDs.


Nice job, Sue - I am sure they will be appreciated.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Ann, Bev, Toni, and Pam. 

Welcome to the lp Williesmom. Hope you can join in making the cowl. I think Melanie explained the group perfectly. Would love to see your quilt too!

Sue, those mitts came out great and are a such nice gift. I like the little pattern on the back.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good start, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Well I don't need to use leftovers, I found 1 orphan full skein bought by mistake from the Natural Dye Studio. The mistake was ordering fingering instead of the lace weight. First clue complete.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Some more beautiful snowflakes, Jane. Who would have believed there were so many patterns out there, although I shouldn't have been surprised since there are no two snowflakes the same out there. We could be making them forever!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here are two flakes that I made this morning.
> One of Deborah Atkinson's - Snoqualmie:
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/09/snowflake-monday_24.html
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You said it!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I believe so - I've gone a bit flaky, I think.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Caryn. That's a nice bright colour.

Sue


sisu said:


> I finished the first clue too. It is kind of scrunched up. I think the yarn is thicker than fingering, but I think it will be ok.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. That was just done by slipping stitches on the first couple of rows of a different colour.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, those mitts came out great and are a such nice gift. I like the little pattern on the back.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Caryn. That was just done by slipping stitches on the first couple of rows of a different colour.
> 
> Sue


It was a nice touch. Those are great mitts, Sue. Only 4 days!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished a quick pair of fingerless mints. The yarn was a freebie with one of the English magazines I bought a couple of years ago. I enjoyed making it, although they are skimpy on the yarn. There should have been a couple of rows and bind off in the red, but I ran out with a couple of inches still to bind off. Also , I had done two less rows for the ribbing than it called for. Luckily there was enough extra of the grey to bind off with it. I will keep the pattern as I thought the mitts are sort of cute. It's knit straight, then a little hole left in the seam for the thumbs. I certainly can see knitting them again. This will be a Christmas gift for one of my GDs.
> 
> Sue


Those are cute, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> It was a nice touch. Those are great mitts, Sue. Only 4 days!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your mitts, Sue. Your GD will appreciate them.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished a quick pair of fingerless mints. The yarn was a freebie with one of the English magazines I bought a couple of years ago. I enjoyed making it, although they are skimpy on the yarn. There should have been a couple of rows and bind off in the red, but I ran out with a couple of inches still to bind off. Also , I had done two less rows for the ribbing than it called for. Luckily there was enough extra of the grey to bind off with it. I will keep the pattern as I thought the mitts are sort of cute. It's knit straight, then a little hole left in the seam for the thumbs. I certainly can see knitting them again. This will be a Christmas gift for one of my GDs.
> 
> Sue


Sue, they are cute. What size? All I have found are 7" and only 1 woman and the pre-teens can wear them. I can't even get my hand in.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I believe so - I've gone a bit flaky, I think.


Just don't melt away when the sun comes out.

Sounds like we could get snow flurries or ice Friday. Rain Thursday.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Was wondering where everyone was. Kept looking on Snowflake 2 without realizing it. Just caught up reading now.

First, welcome all the new/returning faces to LP. Agree with Melanie's description of our group. Great fun. Great comradery.

Bev/Ann--good beginnings to the cowl

Melanie--how is the drape repair coming? What a frustration.

and glad you liked the snowflakes.

Jane--your s'flakes are so beautifully done and magnificently blocked.

Who asked about Magic loop? Of course it will work. I like it a lot but often do what is called Traveling loop. Whatever works for you is the perfect choice.

Too cold today. At least 20* colder up county. Required to keep taking temp readings so was reminded non-stop how cold it was today. Thankfully the fire held all day and came home to a warm house. Meeting tonite was a good one with lots of laughter. Tells me how much we have become a community in this group. Had a call this a.m. from someone needing information about the event we are planning for next week. She called back pretty late this evening just to chat and build coalitions. That was pretty nice. Am feeling pretty good at the organizing going on and the biggest concern is that our venue location won't be big enough. Hope I am right!

Knitting seems to set aside right now with everything going on. Can't believe I am saying this but my energy is so tied up with some paid work that got squeezed in today, cleaning the house for people this Sunday, working on this Dec 1 event that I cannot figure out what to knit/crochet. And now that almost all the yarn is upstairs in piles that I have no history with, what to make is more than I can figure out now. But I lie. I think my gd will be getting a sweater that I saw on Pinterest, a beautiful little pullover with a flower medallion and a lace patterned long sleeve. It will lend itself to enlarging. This is a pattern that I think Toni pinned on Pinterest along with myself. So there is some notion for exercising the needles.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome to all our new friends. I am pleased to see you all. There are lovely starts to Toni,s cowl pattern. I can't wait to see more :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, those are great mitts. GD will love them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I finished the first clue too. It is kind of scrunched up. I think the yarn is thicker than fingering, but I think it will be ok.


A lovely cheerful colour, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished a quick pair of fingerless mints. The yarn was a freebie with one of the English magazines I bought a couple of years ago. I enjoyed making it, although they are skimpy on the yarn. There should have been a couple of rows and bind off in the red, but I ran out with a couple of inches still to bind off. Also , I had done two less rows for the ribbing than it called for. Luckily there was enough extra of the grey to bind off with it. I will keep the pattern as I thought the mitts are sort of cute. It's knit straight, then a little hole left in the seam for the thumbs. I certainly can see knitting them again. This will be a Christmas gift for one of my GDs.
> 
> Sue


Great gift for a youngster, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Was wondering where everyone was. Kept looking on Snowflake 2 without realizing it. Just caught up reading now.
> 
> First, welcome all the new/returning faces to LP. Agree with Melanie's description of our group. Great fun. Great comradery.
> 
> ...


Life sounds good, Tanya - busy and productive, whether knitting or otherwise.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> Please show us photos of your quilt!!! We love all kinds of techniques here.
> 
> The charts are set up to be pretty quick. If you need a break from sewing, you could cast on.  Your sock yarn would be perfect!!!


I would love to show you pictures of the quilt, but unfortunately I can't seem to get the hang of posting pictures on KP. No tech savvy kids at home to help. either.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

williesmom said:


> ...I can't seem to get the hang of posting pictures on KP....


I can try to walk you through it if you want.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Life sounds good, Tanya - busy and productive, whether knitting or otherwise.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good to see you Willie's mum .
Sue ...a lovely pair of mitts .
Toni ...I had read about that method but never tried it . Now my knitting is a bit longer the stretching isn't quite so bad .Are you able to hint as to when the next stage will be shown please ?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

williesmom said:


> I would love to show you pictures of the quilt, but unfortunately I can't seem to get the hang of posting pictures on KP. No tech savvy kids at home to help. either.


Maybe this will help:

I assume you know how to load the pictures from your camera to the computer. If not, call the camera manufacturer and talk to their Support of Tech division--they will walk you thru on this. Every manufacturer has a tech/support division. Use them whenever you need help. Find them by either reading the

Then on KP, at the bottom of a posting window you will see a choice to attach a New Attachment or File/picture attachments depending on whether you click on Reply or Quote Reply. You may have to send a message and then click the Add New Attachment. I usually send one saying pictures on the way, unless I have something else to say.

You will then see a narrow bar, and a Browse button. Click it. Your computer file tree will open up. Look for your picture file and in that look for the picture you want. Highlight that picture. At the bottom of the page there should be an Open button. Click it.

You will see this file listed next to the Browse button back on KP under your message window. You will also see the Send button under that message window. Click it and wait a bit. KP will/should copy your picture into your original message window.

Hope these notes help you with picture sharing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Life sounds good, Tanya - busy and productive, whether knitting or otherwise.


There are good days, thank goodness.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Maybe this will help:
> 
> I assume you know how to load the pictures from your camera to the computer. If not, call the camera manufacturer and talk to their Support of Tech division--they will walk you thru on this. Every manufacturer has a tech/support division. Use them whenever you need help. Find them by either reading the
> 
> ...


I've done all that, but all that comes up is a bunch of letters and numbers, kind of like a bank routing number. I don't want to post that and be embarrassed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. They were fun to knit.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> They are cute Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I hope so. I think I should probably try and knit a pair for my other teenage GD.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Nice job, Sue - I am sure they will be appreciated.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Those are cute, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. My DD bought a pair for her at the craft fair at the weekend, and even suggested I knit her a pair, not knowing I was working on these.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Love your mitts, Sue. Your GD will appreciate them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

These are 6 3/4", DK yarn on size 8 needles. They are knit straight, and I think the number of stitches cast on could easily be increased. These cast on with 36 stitches , probably a number divisible by both 4 (for the K2tbl P2 ribbing) and 3 for the body when it did K2, sl 1 in the stocking stitch sections, for the little "patterning". It really hardly needs a pattern. I could knit them now without a pattern. just stitch the seams and leave a little hole for the thumb, so no shaping involved.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Sue, they are cute. What size? All I have found are 7" and only 1 woman and the pre-teens can wear them. I can't even get my hand in.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*williesmom* --> What is the brand of your camera? I can recommend a SD card reader to assist in transferring the photos.

I know what most of the experienced Lace Party members have...Mac or MS Windows. I also have to know what "flavor" of machine I'm trying to assist you with. I'm the Lace Party's resident Tech-support (3 IT degrees). If you don't feel comfortable openly discussing your details...I can correspond via PM (Private Message) and then email.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE for anyone participating in the MKAL. After January 6, it will be available for purchase. 
2015 Advent Calendar MKAL by Bethany Hait
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2015-advent-calendar-mkal

English translation coming soon!
Stola "Pusteblume" by Ruta Sluskaite
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stola-pusteblume

I thought this very interesting until I realized that it was for machine knitting. Anyone know how to convert?
Pattern 28 scarf by The Fabulous E
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pattern-28-scarf

Free shawl patterns by Tanya Gobruseva
I had one but not all (I do now) - latest not yet available.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Tanya%20Gobruseva&availability=free&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I believe so - I've gone a bit flaky, I think.


But still tender


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Good to see you Willie's mum .
> Sue ...a lovely pair of mitts .
> Toni ...I had read about that method but never tried it . Now my knitting is a bit longer the stretching isn't quite so bad .Are you able to hint as to when the next stage will be shown please ?


Good Morning, Ann! The next clue/chart is coming right up!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I cast on for Toni's cowl. My yarn is Aldi sparkle craft. Best I can tell it is 175 yards per ball, and I have three balls so I am going to do the medium. No beads as this yarn has a glittery strand, and beads slow me down even more than my usual slow knitting, lol. But if I was to do beads I would use clear AB as the glittery strand is clear AB. I used the cable cast on, which took forever to do 264 stitches. But between DWTS and Monday night football (which did not end until midnight!, but my team won!) I was able to get clue A done.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*Forest Paths Cowl MKAL Chart B*

Happy Knitting!

I'm here, in and out, if you have any questions.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> There are good days, thank goodness.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I cast on for Toni's cowl. My yarn is Aldi sparkle craft. Best I can tell it is 175 yards per ball, and I have three balls so I am going to do the medium. No beads as this yarn has a glittery strand, and beads slow me down even more than my usual slow knitting, lol. But if I was to do beads I would use clear AB as the glittery strand is clear AB. I used the cable cast on, which took forever to do 264 stitches. But between DWTS and Monday night football (which did not end until midnight!, but my team won!) I was able to get clue A done.


It is looking good, Melanie!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I cast on for Toni's cowl. My yarn is Aldi sparkle craft. Best I can tell it is 175 yards per ball, and I have three balls so I am going to do the medium. No beads as this yarn has a glittery strand, and beads slow me down even more than my usual slow knitting, lol. But if I was to do beads I would use clear AB as the glittery strand is clear AB. I used the cable cast on, which took forever to do 264 stitches. But between DWTS and Monday night football (which did not end until midnight!, but my team won!) I was able to get clue A done.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I love those delicate Russian stitches!!! 



jscaplen said:


> ....Free shawl patterns by Tanya Gobruseva
> I had one but not all (I do now) - latest not yet available.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Tanya%20Gobruseva&availability=free&sort=...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I cast on for Toni's cowl. My yarn is Aldi sparkle craft. ...


Very pretty


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! our group is growing  Toni is a great designer and I look forward to seeing her cowl done in all types of yarn! I just caught up and I think I saw 3 more starts  I also started but didn't find any beads.. of course that is my fault.. I did find some pretty green ones that would go well with mine but they are plastic and I want glass.. I really need to concentrate on getting my bead stash built up 

Linda I love the blue.. it is close to the same as what I am using.. 
Caryn that will be fine!! it is a nice color just a little chunkier than the light fingering.. but that is the beauty of cowls.. they are every length imaginable 
Melanie I love the peach.. it is one of my fav colors  and with those sparkles in it I think it will be beautiful.. 

I will be getting the next chart done today I hope  I am using #4 needles and a Knit Picks Gloss in Sea Spray it has great stitch definition.. even the border looks pretty 

I made my Pumpkin pie last night and 2 pans of Enchilada's which disappeared.. I kind of thought there would be left overs..LOL Also my pie doesn't look right, I am thinking it is because I used the mixer and put some air in it.. I use the same recipe every year so it will taste ok..  we will find out!! maybe I should buy a frozen one just in case! LOL or have back up desert.. 

Is everyone here in the States about ready for your Thanksgiving Feast?? we are close.. I think the Turkey is about thawed.. I will finish cleaning today.. work tomorrow then have Thursday off.. 

We are having great sales at the store.. tomorrow is 30% off everything.. and she just has better and better sales all through the season.. we will be very busy.. I am looking forward to it.. as long as I don't have to go up on the bridge...LOL


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I made my Pumpkin pie last night and 2 pans of Enchilada's which disappeared.. I kind of thought there would be left overs..LOL Also my pie doesn't look right, I am thinking it is because I used the mixer and put some air in it.. I use the same recipe every year so it will taste ok..  we will find out!! maybe I should buy a frozen one just in case! LOL or have back up desert..
> 
> Is everyone here in the States about ready for your Thanksgiving Feast?? we are close.. I think the Turkey is about thawed.. I will finish cleaning today.. work tomorrow then have Thursday off..


My Welsh aunt is hosting - she is cooking her first turkey. She has relatives coming over from Wales so this will be their first American Thanksgiving dinner. My aunt keeps calling my mother with questions (my mother has cooked a lot of turkeys). Today's question was how to make gravy. My mother offered to come early and just make it as explaining was not working out well. Turns out my aunt does not have any flour so my mother is bringing flour, lol. I wonder what else she does not have in her pantry? Could be an interesting Thanksgiving dinner.  I will be bringing a Key Lime pie as that is very much a south Florida desert. Maybe I should bring some wine to distract from the potential pantry shortages, lol. Lots of wine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Maybe I should bring some wine to distract from the potential pantry shortages, lol. Lots of wine.


Sounds like a good plan - even with a well- stocked pantry.
No flour?!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

williesmom said:


> I've done all that, but all that comes up is a bunch of letters and numbers, kind of like a bank routing number. I don't want to post that and be embarrassed.


Hey, just press the send button with the numbers. That is exactly how the picture file shows up. Click send and don't worry about embarrassment. You won't be the first with computer tech issues. Just go for it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Turkey is in the farm cooler waiting for me on Saturday. Totally organic and right around the corner. Have no idea who is coming or what they will bring. Hope some show up as we have lost a bunch of people over the past 2 years and my sister's boys are all heading to California where one of the brothers lives. May have to break down and make more than the turkey.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are two flakes that I did this morning.
Snowflake A from Lily Sugarn Cream ASSORTED SNOWFLAKES
Written & charted
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/assorted-snowflakes.html
Also another from Deborah Atkinson: Berry-stained Snowflake - a small one - 2 rows - so cute. Definitely worth doing multiple copies. I didn't use beads this time but might in the future.
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/05/snowflake-monday_21.html
OOOh - & I just accidentally found the one that I want to do tomorrow!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Awe, thank you, Ronie! You are a wonderful encourager. 

Those enchiladas sound delicious! I am not surprised that they all disappeared. 

Your cowl start with the seaspray sounds very pretty.

Tanya, I am glad you told williesmom to go for it. That is what I was thinking, but hesitant to say.

Jane, those are gorgeous. The berry stain snowflake caught my eye the other day when I was looking at her selection also. She does such beautiful work.

*How are Charts B working out for you?* It is suspiciously quiet...like little kids or critters are up to no good.  Or maybe this is a good sign.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> *Forest Paths Cowl MKAL Chart B*
> 
> Happy Knitting!
> 
> I'm here, in and out, if you have any questions.


Thanks, Toni. Finished chart A last night.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I cast on for Toni's cowl. My yarn is Aldi sparkle craft. Best I can tell it is 175 yards per ball, and I have three balls so I am going to do the medium. No beads as this yarn has a glittery strand, and beads slow me down even more than my usual slow knitting, lol. But if I was to do beads I would use clear AB as the glittery strand is clear AB. I used the cable cast on, which took forever to do 264 stitches. But between DWTS and Monday night football (which did not end until midnight!, but my team won!) I was able to get clue A done.


That looks good, Melanie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Toni. Finished chart A last night.


Oooh - lovely!
I have a test knit that I hope to finish tonight - then I plan to CO Forest Paths.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Toni. Finished chart A last night.


Pretty yarn and beads, Pam!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oooh - lovely!
> I have a test knit that I hope to finish tonight - then I plan to CO Forest Paths.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Toni. Finished chart A last night.


I like this color


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, those are gorgeous. The berry stain snowflake caught my eye the other day when I was looking at her selection also. She does such beautiful work....


Thanks, Toni 
She certainly knows how to ply that hook!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Very pretty


Agreed, (re: Melanie's cast on)
And for that matter, Pam's.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> *williesmom* --> What is the brand of your camera? I can recommend a SD card reader to assist in transferring the photos.
> 
> I know what most of the experienced Lace Party members have...Mac or MS Windows. I also have to know what "flavor" of machine I'm trying to assist you with. I'm the Lace Party's resident Tech-support (3 IT degrees). If you don't feel comfortable openly discussing your details...I can correspond via PM (Private Message) and then email.


Could those numbers and letters be the name the picture is filed under? Post one and there is an option to delete it if necessary.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> My Welsh aunt is hosting - .


Oh dear ! How will she make her Welsh cakes without flour?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here are two flakes that I did this morning.


I love both of those :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oooh - lovely!
> I have a test knit that I hope to finish tonight - then I plan to CO Forest Paths.


Thank you, Jane, Toni, Melanie, and Julie! I'm downloading chart B now and hope to get it finished today.  Then I really need to get back to my Dancing Bees and LaceEater.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jane, Toni, Melanie, and Julie! I'm downloading chart B now and hope to get it finished today.  Then I really need to get back to my Dancing Bees and LaceEater.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I love both of those :thumbup:


They are both quick & easy.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jane, Toni, Melanie, and Julie! I'm downloading chart B now and hope to get it finished today.  Then I really need to get back to my Dancing Bees and LaceEater.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I still have to get back to Dancing Bees, but my extra beads are in so I am ready when I do pick it up.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
I just want to wish all a great Thanksgiving full of peace and many blessings and no issues. 
I won't be back to work until Monday so I won't be able to catch up with you until then. I will be going to my sister's in NJ tomorrow to help bake pies and such so I will have to leave very early. 
God Bless you all


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family, too, Chris! Safe travels. 

We will be driving down to Olympia to my sister's on Thursday morning and will return that evening. It's only about 60 miles south of us, so not too bad. Have done all my shopping for the things I am tasked with bringing and will bake two pumpkin pies tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you who celebrate, just an ordinary Thursday here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ... I will be going to my sister's in NJ tomorrow to help bake pies and such ...


Have a good time with your sister & Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great starts Melanie and Pam .Happy time Chris .Yes Norma fancy a Welsh woman having no flour hut she probably has no currants either .I daren't make them now I am on my own because they are so moreish.
Williesmom ,just do it ,no one here will think anything bad of you .I am always showing my ignorance but the members are tolerant .
Thank you for chart B Toni .Having trouble here with e mails .It is quite regular with Virgin .Jane ...beautiful flakes yet again .Sue sure you are getting excited .Hope your woolies are all packed .Enjoy !


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all (even if you don't celebrate). 

Even though we are all miles and miles apart, I am thankful for each of you.

Have a blessed day and safe travels.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family, too, Chris! Safe travels.
> 
> We will be driving down to Olympia to my sister's on Thursday morning and will return that evening. It's only about 60 miles south of us, so not too bad. Have done all my shopping for the things I am tasked with bringing and will bake two pumpkin pies tomorrow.


Thanks Pam, and everyone else. 
I have about 120 miles to go and my car is half full of stuff I am bringing already and I will be baking 2 pumpkin pies and 2 pecan pies/tarts. My sis has to work half a day so I am hoping to get the pumpkin pies in and done before she gets there. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Chris. Hope you and your family will have a wonderful Thanksgiving too.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just want to wish all a great Thanksgiving full of peace and many blessings and no issues.
> I won't be back to work until Monday so I won't be able to catch up with you until then. I will be going to my sister's in NJ tomorrow to help bake pies and such so I will have to leave very early.
> God Bless you all


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Toni. Finished chart A last night.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, that is fast work. I am afraid my Dancing Bees is relegated down deep in my knitting box for now. Maybe in the New Year I will get back to it.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jane, Toni, Melanie, and Julie! I'm downloading chart B now and hope to get it finished today.  Then I really need to get back to my Dancing Bees and LaceEater.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. Yes I am, although I just sat down a few minutes ago feeling quite exhausted. I am fighting a cold. I am hoping I will be over it before we fly on Friday, otherwise I will be miserable.

Sue


annweb said:


> .Sue sure you are getting excited .Hope your woolies are all packed .Enjoy !


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> *williesmom* --> What is the brand of your camera? I can recommend a SD card reader to assist in transferring the photos.
> 
> I know what most of the experienced Lace Party members have...Mac or MS Windows. I also have to know what "flavor" of machine I'm trying to assist you with. I'm the Lace Party's resident Tech-support (3 IT degrees). If you don't feel comfortable openly discussing your details...I can correspond via PM (Private Message) and then email.


I have a Konica Minolta. We use Windows, but the pics are all on Picasa. I don't mind corresponding in public. I was a teacher for 20 years, and although "the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask" is decidedly NOT true, there may actually be other people who would benefit from whatever help you can give me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ..I am fighting a cold. I am hoping I will be over it before we fly on Friday, otherwise I will be miserable...


Oh, Sue, I sure hope that you are feeling well for your trip.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane those snowflakes are beautiful. I might make up one this afternoon.. 

Pam I love the color!! great job with the beads too.. They are just the right color too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am sure it will be a wonderful celebration Melanie!! I bet your pie will be great too.. I have to confess I have never eaten a Key Lime pie.. Is the Key Lime the type of lime used in the pie? We have a different type of lemon here called a Meyers Lemon and it has a slightly sweet taste to it.. 

Tanya your dinner sounds like it will be great all the same.. I have done fresh organic turkeys before.. your guests are in for a real treat. But then I would imagine it would be nice to know who was bringing what and how many to expect 

We hope to have a party of 5 but then there could be only 4  My daughter was going to try to get here but her work conflicted with her BF's work so they are staying there.. I have a great Seal-A-Meal and will be freezing lots of left overs or we will just make piggy's of ourselves and eat it all


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy your visit Chris. Sounds like a nice time.

Ack Sue! Hope you feel better for your trip. Aside from not wanting to be ill while vacationing, air travel with a cold is miserable.

I learned a new word Pam, thanks (moreish). I will use it around DH and see if he knows it. I have this great dictionary - it is called the Dictionary for Highly Literate People. How can one not buy that?

williesmom - first welcome to the Lace Party. Someone posted already how to upload a photo by making sure you hit 'reply' or 'quote reply' instead of using the 'quick reply' box so I am presuming you have, or will have, tried that. Do not click 'preview' in the KP message form as that will remove your photo attachments. Picasa doe not store your photos that you upload from your camera, but it does find all the photos on your computer. When you upload from your camera there is usually a folder specified so you should be able to navigate to that folder when attaching a photo here in KP. Since you use Windows look in My Documents or My Pictures as these are common locations. Good luck.

Almost time to go home, chat with everyone later,

Melanie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just want to wish all a great Thanksgiving full of peace and many blessings and no issues.
> I won't be back to work until Monday so I won't be able to catch up with you until then. I will be going to my sister's in NJ tomorrow to help bake pies and such so I will have to leave very early.
> God Bless you all


Have a great Thanksgiving Chris!! Blessings to you and your family  Also have a safe trip 

Have a great time Pam!! its nice to not have far to travel.. but just far enough to have lots to catch up on.. and a great meal together 

I have Chart B done! this is a nice quick knit! and looking very pretty


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I am sure it will be a wonderful celebration Melanie!! I bet your pie will be great too.. I have to confess I have never eaten a Key Lime pie.. Is the Key Lime the type of lime used in the pie? We have a different type of lemon here called a Meyers Lemon and it has a slightly sweet taste to it..


Key Limes are a local type of lime, a bit smaller than regular limes and with a slightly different taste. I am not making the pie, I am buying the pie, lol. Key Lime pie is a cream pie (custard pie), smooth, dense (not fluffy), and slightly tart. Although Norma and Pam mentioned Welsh cakes so I might look up the recipe and give them a try, as I do own flour, lol.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ann. Yes I am, although I just sat down a few minutes ago feeling quite exhausted. I am fighting a cold. I am hoping I will be over it before we fly on Friday, otherwise I will be miserable.
> 
> Sue


Keep fighting it, Sue. That's no way to begin a trip. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My Welsh aunt is hosting - she is cooking her first turkey. She has relatives coming over from Wales so this will be their first American Thanksgiving dinner. My aunt keeps calling my mother with questions (my mother has cooked a lot of turkeys). Today's question was how to make gravy. My mother offered to come early and just make it as explaining was not working out well. Turns out my aunt does not have any flour so my mother is bringing flour, lol. I wonder what else she does not have in her pantry? Could be an interesting Thanksgiving dinner.  I will be bringing a Key Lime pie as that is very much a south Florida desert. Maybe I should bring some wine to distract from the potential pantry shortages, lol. Lots of wine.


Did she never cook turkey for Christmas in Wales? Perhaps she is worrying about getting everything right at such a special occasion.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are two flakes that I did this morning.
> Snowflake A from Lily Sugarn Cream ASSORTED SNOWFLAKES
> Written & charted
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/assorted-snowflakes.html
> ...


More pretties to add to my file. Nice work, Jane.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Melanie ,I will send you a recipe in a PM save you finding one that may not be too good.
Sue ...send that cold packing .
Done Chart B ...good pattern Toni,halfway through Let it Snow and run out of beads so will wind some yarn while I wait for them to arrive .As I have no gadgets I do it by hand so it takes a while .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Toni. Finished chart A last night.


Pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane those snowflakes are beautiful. I might make up one this afternoon..
> 
> Pam I love the color!! great job with the beads too.. They are just the right color too!


Thanks, Ronie! I had them in my bead stash and was so pleased they work with this yarn, which was in my yarn stash.  The yarn is Araucania fingering weight. It's 70% super wash wool, 15% silk and 15% bamboo.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all (even if you don't celebrate).
> 
> Even though we are all miles and miles apart, I am thankful for each of you.
> 
> Have a blessed day and safe travels.


Beautifully put, Toni. I second your sentiments and I too, am thankful for all of you and the support you have shown, not just to me but to anyone who needs it.
Hope all your Thanksgivings are full of fun and love.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Have a great Thanksgiving Chris!! Blessings to you and your family  Also have a safe trip
> 
> Have a great time Pam!! its nice to not have far to travel.. but just far enough to have lots to catch up on.. and a great meal together
> 
> I have Chart B done! this is a nice quick knit! and looking very pretty


Thanks, Ronie. There will be about 19 of us and that's only half the family. Unfortunately it doesn't look like our DS will be able to make it up from Grants Pass area.  We msy just have to take a little road trip soon. 

I'm halfway through chart B.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Beautifully put, Toni. I second your sentiments and I too, am thankful for all of you and the support you have shown, not just to me but to anyone who needs it.
> Hope all your Thanksgivings are full of fun and love.


And the same from me to all you wonderful ladies!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

No knitting done today. My new laptop arrived and I've been testing it out and downloading antivirus stuff and some other programmes I need. this always makes me nervous because I don't always understand the instructions or messages which flash up - but so far so good. My daughter and her partner (and boys) are visiting this weekend, so between them they will sort out anything I can't - I hope. Maybe I can just do a couple of rounds of chart B before I go to bed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane those snowflakes are beautiful. I might make up one this afternoon.. .


Thank you, Ronie 
It is habit forming.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am sure it will be a wonderful celebration Melanie!! I bet your pie will be great too.. I have to confess I have never eaten a Key Lime pie.. Is the Key Lime the type of lime used in the pie? We have a different type of lemon here called a Meyers Lemon and it has a slightly sweet taste to it..
> 
> Tanya your dinner sounds like it will be great all the same.. I have done fresh organic turkeys before.. your guests are in for a real treat. But then I would imagine it would be nice to know who was bringing what and how many to expect
> 
> We hope to have a party of 5 but then there could be only 4  My daughter was going to try to get here but her work conflicted with her BF's work so they are staying there.. I have a great Seal-A-Meal and will be freezing lots of left overs or we will just make piggy's of ourselves and eat it all


I have never planned a pot luck meal as there always seems t be more of everything than needed. People always leave with large packages. However, so many of my group are gone that there may be very few of us this year and it will feel very empty I fear. I had to ask one person to concentrate on side dishes more than desserts so there would be something to go with the turkey. I must say I have a reputation for my birds and have been doing organic ones for several years now and they are delicious. Just hope there is more than bird and pie!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lovely starts Melanie and Pam. I like the color of both.

My good wishes to all who celebrate Thanksgiving also. May you all have safe travels and delicious foods (which it sounds like all are having), and lots of happy visiting with friends and family.
My celebration will be small, Just me and dh. But we will be watching the Macy's Day Parade on tv. and cooking lasagna (very non traditional) 

Jane, love the new snowflakes. I got stalled out with them. I really want to finish the Nanciann I started, as I want to gift that one.

I did download and print chart B Toni. I hope to do some of it tonight.

Pam, your start is looking great too. What a perfect match of beads.

Sue, sure hope you kick that cold before you set off for your trip. Get out that vitamin C and Echinacea!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ronie. There will be about 19 of us and that's only half the family. Unfortunately it doesn't look like our DS will be able to make it up from Grants Pass area.  We msy just have to take a little road trip soon.
> 
> I'm halfway through chart B.


Sounds a bit like what I am used to hosting. Have a great one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> More pretties to add to my file. Nice work, Jane.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

williesmom said:


> I have a Konica Minolta. We use Windows, but the pics are all on Picasa. I don't mind corresponding in public. I was a teacher for 20 years, and although "the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask" is decidedly NOT true, there may actually be other people who would benefit from whatever help you can give me.


You might also check KP help. Pictures need to be .pdf and maybe another format, prefer the size be smaller (they will load faster) and note any other requirements. Good luck.

To all: Happy Thanksgiving, safe travels, and peaceful, enjoyable family visits. 
For those spending a quiet time at home, happy knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> No knitting done today. My new laptop arrived and I've been testing it out and downloading antivirus stuff and some other programmes I need. this always makes me nervous because I don't always understand the instructions or messages which flash up - but so far so good. My daughter and her partner (and boys) are visiting this weekend, so between them they will sort out anything I can't - I hope. Maybe I can just do a couple of rounds of chart B before I go to bed.


Good you have some computer help. It will go so much better and provide more confidence in using it. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> More pretties to add to my file. Nice work, Jane.


Working with S & C or other dk or worsted wt works so nicely with these ornaments, giving them more structure. My Century is dry enough to handle and it is not very stiff at all despite the drenching in glue/water. The hearts will not hold themselves up which is what I expected. May only be able to glue them to a glass wind with cornstarch as I have read. It really is a monster flake.

FYI, the little ones did very well. The 2 small doilies stiffened terrifically as did the small flakes. But a small butterfly and the monster flake are still too weak.

The berry flake by Atkinson is very nice and love the notes on staining. Hers are beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks Pam, and everyone else.
> I have about 120 miles to go and my car is half full of stuff I am bringing already and I will be baking 2 pumpkin pies and 2 pecan pies/tarts. My sis has to work half a day so I am hoping to get the pumpkin pies in and done before she gets there. We'll see how that goes.


Sounds like you have a very long weekend for this holiday. Now that is nice--lots of visiting time, baking time and digesting time. All good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--feel better. Agree with Caryn--mega vit C, high dose Vit D3, lots of probiotics. Ecchinacea & Goldenseal--I tend to use the tincture which is easier. And cut all carbs/processed foods. Hope your travels go well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Pam  I'll look forward to it.

Linda - she has been in the States for most of her adult life. I am not sure about her cooking as she tends to cater when she hosts. But I think the nervousness is because she has not seen her sister in a really long time so wants all to go smoothly. If nothing else we will have something to laugh about when we go out for drinks and dinner (which we do about once a month; my mother, my aunt, and myself). My mother and I have even gotten her into American football, lol. 

Tanya, just turkey and pie works for me  I hope you enjoy your gathering. A better way to look at having fewer people just means you will get to spend more time with the ones who are here.

Toni, I like your final written instruction on Clue B.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni. Chart printed out and ready for some work tonight.  Can't wait to get some beads on it.

Melanie, your start is looking great! Love the sparkle.

Ronie, Gary and I will be by ourselves Thanksgiving. The in town kids are all coming over Sun night. Christmas this year is when we will be gathering all in for the day.  Ronie, yay for having chart B done. I'm jealous, but I am going to fix that situation presently. 

Did I tell you guys that my DS and his wife are pregnant again? They just found out today that they are having another boy. Two grandsons. Yes, I think I can handle this. 

Melanie, I bet your Thanksgiving will be filled with lovely things. How cool that your aunt wants to make a USA Thanksgiving dinner.

Jane, I like that second snowflake. Printed out to do sometime. 

Pam, love your start. Great color! 

I am quiet, Toni, because I am trying to get caught up on LP before I start your Chart B. 

Chris, have a wonderful Thanksgiving!! Safe travels.

Safe travels to you also, Pam. 

Sue, have a wonderful, wonderful trip. Get better quick. You and DH have been through alot. So glad you had this to look forward to.  Enjoy!!

To all: I am thankful for each and everyone of you and for this LP thread, which brings us together. Whether you celebrate Thanksgiving or not, may your Thursday be full of joy.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Did I tell you guys that my DS and his wife are pregnant again? They just found out today that they are having another boy. Two grandsons. Yes, I think I can handle this.


Ooh, little things to knit!! Congrats and enjoy the new baby. When is he expected?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni. Chart printed out and ready for some work tonight.  Can't wait to get some beads on it.
> 
> Melanie, your start is looking great! Love the sparkle.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev. And congratulations! Another little person to be thankful for.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY Bev!!! congrats to the new parents  and how exciting that your family is growing.. As with most family's we have to share our holidays with both sides of the family  You will have a great Holiday Season! and a very Merry Christmas .. 

I too am very grateful for all of my LP family... it has been such a great experience  you all enrich my life and help improve my skills


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's my Forest Path through chart B. It's a fun and easy knit. Thanks, Toni!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, little things to knit!! Congrats and enjoy the new baby. When is he expected?


January or February. 

Thanks all. Looking forward to the new little one. 

Looking good, Pam.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> January or February.
> 
> Thanks all. Looking forward to the new little one.
> 
> Looking good, Pam.


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

williesmom said:


> I have a Konica Minolta. We use Windows, but the pics are all on Picasa. I don't mind corresponding in public. I was a teacher for 20 years, and although "the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask" is decidedly NOT true, there may actually be other people who would benefit from whatever help you can give me.





triciad19 said:


> You might also check KP help. Pictures need to be .pdf and maybe another format, prefer the size be smaller (they will load faster) and note any other requirements. Good luck.
> 
> To all: Happy Thanksgiving, safe travels, and peaceful, enjoyable family visits.
> For those spending a quiet time at home, happy knitting.


I may not have cited the person who stated that picasa "finds" the photos...but:

start button --> All programs --> accessories --> Windows Explorer
With Windows Xp and newer you have the option to pin the item to your start button.
Windows 7 and newer (and possibly Vista) I believe have the option to pin to task-bar also.
There is a search window in Windows Explorer that will allow you to search the entire drive(s) that you may have available on your computer. Left-mouse button click on C: (since I didn't build your computer, this is the most logical drive for your hard drive choice) and type in the search window:
*.jpg

All photo files will show up in the "search". You can individually open each one unless you recognize the date taken...giving you the option to move onto another if needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought you might like to see the beautiful bunch of roses I was given earlier today, when a friend came to visit.
Summer is getting ever closer, and the Guernsey will soon have to be put to one side, because of the heat.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hang in there, Sue! I know there is always so much to do just before a trip, but take care.

Williesmom, there has been some great advice given for loading photos here. I hope you can get it to work for you.

Way to go, Ronie! You are flying along with those charts! Enjoy your dinner and family time!

That key lime pie is sounding pretty good, Melanie! It is my DH's favorite!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Melanie ,I will send you a recipe in a PM save you finding one that may not be too good.


Or you could post the recipe here for all of us to enjoy? 



> Sue ...send that cold packing .


My thoughts precisely!!!



> Done Chart B ...good pattern Toni,halfway through Let it Snow and run out of beads so will wind some yarn while I wait for them to arrive .As I have no gadgets I do it by hand so it takes a while .


You are quick! Way to go, Ann! Happy Winding! It will be fun to see your Let It Snow when you are ready. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Grandma Bev!!! Yeah for more babies!!!  Won't you just have fun knitting up a storm?! 

I'm glad you like that clue, Melanie. 

Those are beautiful roses, Julie! What a special gift. 

Your chart B looks great, Pam! 

After the steep learning curve with the scarf, this is pretty good practice with the addition of learning how to join and knit in the round. I am glad it is working out for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Grandma Bev!!! Yeah for more babies!!!  Won't you just have fun knitting up a storm?!
> 
> I'm glad you like that clue, Melanie.
> 
> ...


It is proving a very good year for roses- my neighbour at the back has several bushes in full bloom. Quite a warm evening at 18*C.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Working with S & C or other dk or worsted wt works so nicely with these ornaments, giving them more structure. My Century is dry enough to handle and it is not very stiff at all despite the drenching in glue/water. The hearts will not hold themselves up which is what I expected. May only be able to glue them to a glass wind with cornstarch as I have read. It really is a monster flake.
> 
> FYI, the little ones did very well. The 2 small doilies stiffened terrifically as did the small flakes. But a small butterfly and the monster flake are still too weak.
> 
> The berry flake by Atkinson is very nice and love the notes on staining. Hers are beautiful.


I love the Atkinson flakes too, Tanya and her patterns are easy enough to follow so I plan to do more.
So far so good with the laptop.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the beautiful bunch of roses I was given earlier today, when a friend came to visit.
> Summer is getting ever closer, and the Guernsey will soon have to be put to one side, because of the heat.


Julie, beautiful roses for a beautiful lady.  Gorgeous picture!

Got my chart B done last night. I'll post a picture later.



Julie said:


> It is proving a very good year for roses- my neighbour at the back has several bushes in full bloom. Quite a warm evening at 18*C.


Here's what our roses are looking like.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Link party tip: Wait pages to up to 99 pages and create the second topic.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the beautiful bunch of roses I was given earlier today...


Lovely, Julie - how sweet of your friend - such a nice splash of colour!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's what our roses are looking like.


They looks lovely, too! snow roses!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Watercolour said:


> Link party tip: Wait pages to up to 99 pages and create the second topic.


People won't get automatic messages then. They'll have to be aware that there's a new thread & go looking for it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...My Century is dry enough to handle and it is not very stiff at all despite the drenching in glue/water. The hearts will not hold themselves up which is what I expected. ...


I used the cornstarch recipe (albeit thicker) & my large flakes are quite firm. The hearts are definitely self-supporting.

I used glue for yesterday's because I wanted to see about using the hairdryer on them. That worked well but I think that I prefer the cornstarch, just the same. I kept the left over mixture in the fridge so that I could have it on hand for the daily blocking.

Eventually I will do another batch with sugar because I want to see if I can paint it on to add some extra stiffening to some that are not as firm from my earlier efforts - as opposed to reblocking from scratch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Pam  I'll look forward to it.
> 
> Linda - she has been in the States for most of her adult life. I am not sure about her cooking as she tends to cater when she hosts. But I think the nervousness is because she has not seen her sister in a really long time so wants all to go smoothly. If nothing else we will have something to laugh about when we go out for drinks and dinner (which we do about once a month; my mother, my aunt, and myself). My mother and I have even gotten her into American football, lol.
> 
> ...


I always have lots of time for my people. That is one reason for doing pot lucks. By the time people arrive, I am done with whatever I can do to ready the house and turkey. If people want gravy, I leave it t them to make it. Same with cranberries or drinks, etc. And I do expect people to help clean up the place leaving it relatively clean. Last year someone made a huge pot of callaloo, a wild green which I had taught them to forage. Hope they froze a mess of it again this year. I probably should call and ask them today.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Did I tell you guys that my DS and his wife are pregnant again? They just found out today that they are having another boy. Two grandsons. Yes, I think I can handle this.
> Sue, have a wonderful, wonderful trip. Get better quick. You and DH have been through alot. So glad you had this to look forward to.  Enjoy!!
> To all: I am thankful for each and everyone of you and for this LP thread, which brings us together. Whether you celebrate Thanksgiving or not, may your Thursday be full of joy.


Congratulations to all, Bev. Two boys = twice the fun.

I add my best wishes, Sue. Have a lovely time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Forest Path through chart B. It's a fun and easy knit. Thanks, Toni!


 :thumbup: A lovely Christmassy colour, Pam.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I used the cornstarch recipe (albeit thicker) & my large flakes are quite firm. The hearts are definitely self-supporting.
> 
> I used glue for yesterday's because I wanted to see about using the hairdryer on them. That worked well but I think that I prefer the cornstarch, just the same. I kept the left over mixture in the fridge so that I could have it on hand for the daily blocking.
> 
> Eventually I will do another batch with sugar because I want to see if I can painting it on to add some extra stiffening to some that are not as firm from my earlier efforts - as opposed to reblocking from scratch.


My Century is worsted wt cotton and it about 12" in diameter. The glue is just not strong enough. Am wondering about paint some more glue on the weaker hearts????? The glue will not wash out to start anew. Also wondering about making a thick starch mix and painting that on instead of the glue mix? Do you have any thoughts on this?

Not sure about adding a sugar mix, plus have some reservations about using sugar.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Such beautiful flowers, Julie. How thoughtful of your friend.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's what our roses are looking like.


Oh poor things. I pruned my standard rose to prevent wind rock and brought the last of the buds indoors to open.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...The glue will not wash out to start anew.


I wondered about this - since I read a comment about it. Have you tried it?
I find it odd that it wouldn't wash out since kids work with this stuff & get it on their clothes but it washes out of the clothes.


> Also wondering about making a thick starch mix and painting that on instead of the glue mix? Do you have any thoughts on this?


I haven't tried it. I don't think it would work on the dry item - since the idea is to get it into the fibres. 


> have some reservations about using sugar.


Why - because of attracting ants? I have read comments from several sources that this is not a problem - even in warmer climes - & haven't read anything where anyone actually had a negative experience.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, all for the congrats on being a Grandmother. DH (me too) always wants to get up to see them when they are new.  So we will be doing some traveling at the beginning of the year.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free with the code Thanx until the end of 27/11 
Three by Three by beccat knits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-by-three


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all, busy day yesterday...went to Animal Kingdom with family....The baby was so excited about the live show "The Lion King"...so cute.

I have the first 2 clues, but won't be able to cast on until a little later....

today is prep and prepare for tomorrow's meal....wow...so much to do and oh No...ran out of eggs and forgot to get sweet potatoes !!!! Typical, no matter how many lists you make, you run out of something.

Take care all....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I have selected a yarn that I might regret later on, it is variegated in fall colors and with a little sparkle, just thought I'd try something different. it is a Greenwood Fiberworks Hand Dyed yarn called Gold dust in Fields of Flowers colors a product of the U.K. and dyed in the USA. Wish me luck as I will be under a hair dryer today and will do the first 6 rows after I learn from YouTube how to do the Channel Cast On. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh my!!! I even downloaded Chart B...got to get to all of this "pronto"....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Why - because of attracting ants? I have read comments from several sources that this is not a problem - even in warmer climes - & haven't read anything where anyone actually had a negative experience.


Not worried about ants, but tend to boycott GMO products. All sugar beet in the US is gmo now and over half of what is sold as sugar in the markets is from sugar beets. Buying organic sugar is a bit dear for projects such as these little ornaments.

Have the same thoughts about adding glue to the surface of the ornaments.

So that leaves painting starch onto the surface.

Not sure about washing the glue out and redoing. Would have to do a small, disposable item and experiment.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--congrats on the coming of a new baby. Such an exciting time and the promise of lots of new little knitting projects.

How in the world do you still have rose buds!!!!

DFL--Sounds like you are having a great time with the gk's. They are such a joy to watch as they take in life and learn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

At right, Patocenizo! We will look forward to seeing how this yarn will work out.  Happy knitting today.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks good Pam. I finished Clue B last night watching TV. I am ahead in the MKAL, wahoo!

Lovely roses Julie. Bummer about the snow Bev, but they are pretty.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the beautiful bunch of roses I was given earlier today, when a friend came to visit.
> Summer is getting ever closer, and the Guernsey will soon have to be put to one side, because of the heat.


What a lovely bouquet, Julie, and a very thoughtful friend!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: A lovely Christmassy colour, Pam.


Thank you, Linda and Melanie, for your comments. I was even able to get a few repeats completed on my Dancing Bees border.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the happy new baby news Bev. What fun to have 2 boys to play with and knit for!

That looks great Pam. I have finished B also, but have to get pictures later. It is a fun knit Toni - thanks from me too. 

Oh Julie, those roses are so pretty- lovely colors- lucky you. Do they have a nice smell too?

Bev, your roses look pretty too, even with the snow on them


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> That looks great Pam. I have finished B also, but have to get pictures later. It is a fun knit Toni - thanks from me too.


Thank you, Caryn. Looking forward to seeing yours, too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just finished watching the YouTube instruction of Channel Island Cast On...that's a new one for me and I am all thumbs and cross eyed. Yikes. I love Purl Hunter's method, she is adorable, I've taken classes from her at Stitches West and TKGA in San Diego. Unfortunately she won't be at Stitiches West his coming February because she is getting ready for her daughter's wedding. I'll miss her.


eshlemania said:


> At right, Patocenizo! We will look forward to seeing how this yarn will work out.  Happy knitting today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's what our roses are looking like.


Winter is really on it's way, for you Bev! They look lovely still, even with their frosty jackets! I've just put some more water in the vase- they are thirsty drinkers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely, Julie - how sweet of your friend - such a nice splash of colour!


She came laden with all sorts of goodies- including metal topped jars I needed to get my numbers for the lemon curd. I am loving the colours!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all we woke up to a very cold morning... hubby even left the heat on for me  We just have baseboard heaters which normally really are very expensive to run but ours you barely turn on and the room is toasty in just a few minutes.. they are very efficient  We have a portable electric fireplace but from the smell in the office I would say it is about done if it didn't burn up this morning.. it was making noises last night. They are only good for a few seasons... but are beautiful.. we have replaced the switch in this one twice now.. and it is usually all it takes to get it running again 

Beautiful Roses Julie!!! you can share your Summer with us who are freezing now  a bit of color from you and Ros is so welcoming this time of year .. I do hope Ros is ok... she has been very quiet. 

Pam great start.. I see the sparkle too  I have lots of lace weight yarn in this color or close to it.. I think I might have to double it and use it.. I bought it for the "Fuschia" but it isn't going to happen.. and after I struggled so much on the "Lace Eater" I am happy to have not taken on another difficult knit .. although I have the chart for the single flower and will be making it up!!  

Love the Rose Bud Bev!! you are really very good at this photography.. have you taken lessons or do you just have a natural eye for it 

Patocenizo I look forward to seeing how this yarn works out.. Bev (eshlemania) did a piece in similar colors not too long ago... and it turned out beautiful!!! I have some handpainted yarn that I love but am not sure what to do with.. I have Elizabeths sock pattern but I want the pattern to show.. so I am not wanting to make socks with it.. but we have had some beautiful caplets/shawlettes patterns shared here and I am thinking one of those would be perfect!! 

Pam and Melanie you two are really getting there.. you will be like Jane and have several come off the needles at the same time  then they will have to wait to be blocked!! oh darn what a terrible problem to have LOL   

Speaking of blocking.. I did get my LE blocked properly.. the first time I had to fold it in half.. then I realized as I was walking past it that the point I put in the middle was the part around the neck!! YIKES.. that wouldn't work.. so I opened it up when it was dry and just re-blocked the middle. It looks great.. I'll take pictures as soon as possible.. I may have to model it myself and have someone take the pictures.. Hubby is so bad with picture taking.. and I have lost my model  maybe I could go to where she works and have her model it for me LOL we still talk.. its just her and my son are not speaking! 

Oh my DFL we did the same.. I woke up thinking of 'Gershins' and 'Olive's' this morning.. we will be making a run to the store this evening 

Well I have a full day of work and lots to do before I leave.. have a wonderful day all...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Congratulations to all, Bev. Two boys = twice the fun.
> 
> I add my best wishes, Sue. Have a lovely time.


From me too, congratulations Bev, and wishing Sue a speedy return to good health.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Such beautiful flowers, Julie. How thoughtful of your friend.


It was a lovely gesture!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too, congratulations Bev, and wishing Sue a speedy return to good health.


Sue I keep wanting to say that I hope your cold it short lived.. I was sick for 1 day on Saturday... it was so odd .. I hope yours is odd too .. I do wish you well and have a wonderful trip!! Both you and your hubby deserve this wonderful vacation both of you have gone through so much this year!! it is a time for celebrations


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Looks good Pam. I finished Clue B last night watching TV. I am ahead in the MKAL, wahoo!
> 
> Lovely roses Julie. Bummer about the snow Bev, but they are pretty.


Thanks Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a lovely bouquet, Julie, and a very thoughtful friend!


They are beautiful, and just as lovely, this morning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Congratulations on the happy new baby news Bev. What fun to have 2 boys to play with and knit for!
> 
> That looks great Pam. I have finished B also, but have to get pictures later. It is a fun knit Toni - thanks from me too.
> 
> ...


Very pretty! But no, not a lot of scent. Like so many modern roses.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Well I have selected a yarn that I might regret later on, it is variegated in fall colors and with a little sparkle, just thought I'd try something different. it is a Greenwood Fiberworks Hand Dyed yarn called Gold dust in Fields of Flowers colors a product of the U.K. and dyed in the USA. Wish me luck as I will be under a hair dryer today and will do the first 6 rows after I learn from YouTube how to do the Channel Cast On. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh my!!! I even downloaded Chart B...got to get to all of this "pronto"....


Yarn sound interesting. Love Fall colors and did a sweater for a friend in them this past year. And I had added some sparkle into the yarn with a carry along thread. She loved it.
The Channel Cast on is a bit different. Tried it but never used it on a project. It does take a bit of getting used to. But learning new tricks in knitting is part of what keeps it interesting--no?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ...
> 
> Beautiful Roses Julie!!! you can share your Summer with us who are freezing now  a bit of color from you and Ros is so welcoming this time of year .. I do hope Ros is ok... she has been very quiet.
> ...
> Well I have a full day of work and lots to do before I leave.. have a wonderful day all...


They are so lovely, Ronie, that was what I was thinking, to remind folks that the sun does shine somewhere. I've not heard from Ros for a while, either, also hoping things are ok for her.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Just finished watching the YouTube instruction of Channel Island Cast On...that's a new one for me and I am all thumbs and cross eyed. Yikes. I love Purl Hunter's method, she is adorable, I've taken classes from her at Stitches West and TKGA in San Diego. Unfortunately she won't be at Stitiches West his coming February because she is getting ready for her daughter's wedding. I'll miss her.


KnitPurlHunter is good, love her videos. I am doing the current Scoreboard cowl and have started the October MKAL Wandering Moon but have not finished the first clue. Too many other things on the needles, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> to remind folks that the sun does shine somewhere.


Snow is why I live in a warm climate. We might gripe about the heat, but we do have sun year round. Although it is overcast and cool today (about 72 F / 22 C). The office is on the cold side so I am wearing a cardigan. I know, no one feels sorry for me, lol. For those who don't know, I grew up in New Hampshire so have experienced actual winters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Snow is why I live in a warm climate. We might gripe about the heat, but we do have sun year round. Although it is overcast and cool today (about 72 F / 22 C). The office is on the cold side so I am wearing a cardigan. I know, no one feels sorry for me, lol. For those who don't know, I grew up in New Hampshire so have experienced actual winters.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Free with the code Thanx until the end of 27/11
> Three by Three by beccat knits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-by-three


That cowl is really cute. Thanks for,the link!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I want to get started on this as I already have yarn and beads. I have to get finished with a tea cozy I am knitting for my step daughter who is here for Thanksgiving. We do Christmas at Thanksgiving with her and it is close to dine. Then I can start the cowl.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Well I have selected a yarn that I might regret later on, it is variegated in fall colors and with a little sparkle, just thought I'd try something different. it is a Greenwood Fiberworks Hand Dyed yarn called Gold dust in Fields of Flowers colors a product of the U.K. and dyed in the USA. Wish me luck as I will be under a hair dryer today and will do the first 6 rows after I learn from YouTube how to do the Channel Cast On. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh my!!! I even downloaded Chart B...got to get to all of this "pronto"....


The channel cast on is a little different, but very effective stretch-wise. 

Your yarn sounds very pretty! It will be fun to see how the patterning works out. 

Have fun with this project, patocenizo! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I want to get started on this as I already have yarn and beads. I have to get finished with a tea cozy I am knitting for my step daughter who is here for Thanksgiving. We do Christmas at Thanksgiving with her and it is close to dine. Then I can start the cowl.


Welcome to the Lace Party, Babalou!

Cast on whenever you can. The charts go pretty quickly. 

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your rose buds are beautiful capped with snow, Bev!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I must have missed your good news, Bev. Congratulations!

We have had internet problems again!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> She came laden with all sorts of goodies- including metal topped jars I needed to get my numbers for the lemon curd. I am loving the colours!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party, Babalou!
> 
> Cast on whenever you can. The charts go pretty quickly.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


And fromWales too :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> That cowl is really cute. Thanks for,the link!


You're welcome, Babalou


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I want to get started on this ...


Welcome to our party, Babalou 
I haven't yet CO mine - hopefully this evening.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Well, I guess I protested too much. I've finished clue two. I chose to use stash yarn, Patons Beehive Baby in white with a little sparkle. I also chose to add clear glass beads with a gold liner. I call it my Bling Thing! It's not like I have nothing else to do, so far behind on my Air MKAL, but I keep reminding myself it will get done eventually.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well instead of enjoying my morning at home, getting a contract out of the way quickly and being able to work outside in the garden, my printer crapped out on me and 2 hours later am told the print head is bad and it is cheaper to buy a new unit. Grrrrrrrr!!!!!. This is a Brother printer that is less than 2 yrs old and am in the middle of needing to use it. Am trying really hard to keep my cool and not get too crazed but with finances as tight as they are this kind of extra expense looms stressfully. And the work that I have been doing over the past 6 weeks has not paid a cent yet and won't until I get this paper work into them. I think I am numb, beyond feeling anything now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome Babalou and Prairiewmn. Always good to see you faces here.

Jane--just checked the monster snowflake and it seems that the extra few hours on a sun drenched table did it and the hearts seem firm and in their place. So we are talking almost 2 days of drying of this project to reach this state. The smaller units dried by yesterday and are quite firm. So a little good news in life here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

prairiewmn said:


> ... I've finished clue two....It's not like I have nothing else to do...


Way to go, prairiewmn !
No need to explain about neglected projects waiting in the wings here - we are all very familiar with that scenario!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DL, what fun to have a baby to take to animal kingdom. It is great to see their reactions. Hope you got everything needed now for your dinner tomorrow. Enjoy. 

That yarn sounds pretty Patocenizo. It does take time to learn a new cast on, but can be a satisfying experience as well. I just learned one called the Chinese Waitress. 

Looking foward to seeing your LE shawl all blocked Ronie. Hope your DH takes the picture so you can model  

Julie, I liked your flowers so much, that when I went out shopping this morning, I bought some for myself! It is too bad most roses now don't have the lovely scent like they used to. I had wondered about that. 

Welcome Babalou. Would love to see your tea cozy. I have been wanting to make one of those as well. 

Here's my cowl after chart B.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--just checked the monster snowflake and it seems that the extra few hours on a sun drenched table did it and the hearts seem firm and in their place...


That's good to hear. 
I was going to mention that, although the recipes for the glue stiffener that i have seen say 1/2 & 1/2, Deborah seems to use mostly glue - she says to add a few drops of water to a teaspoon of glue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Here's my cowl after chart B.


Oh - looks so pretty, Caryn!
What weight yarn are you using?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - looks so pretty, Caryn!
> What weight yarn are you using?


Thank you Jane. It says it is fingering, but it is more like sport, I think.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

prairiewmn said:


> Well, I guess I protested too much. I've finished clue two. I chose to use stash yarn, Patons Beehive Baby in white with a little sparkle. I also chose to add clear glass beads with a gold liner. I call it my Bling Thing! It's not like I have nothing else to do, so far behind on my Air MKAL, but I keep reminding myself it will get done eventually.


You will fit right in with us  I don't think anyone here does not have extra WIP's. We all get castonitis from time to time too, lol.

I used that same yarn for a baby blanket - it's nice and soft and will drape well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, the week before the snow, we had sweater weather. Then a few days before Sat, the temp dropped and it snowed on Sat. So, the roses were still blooming.

Thanks for comments on new GS and pics of roses.

Ronie, I have just taken pictures over the years and seemed to start getting some good ones.  So, I take more time with it. Carry my camera everywhere I go. Some of my best I just shoot on the fly as I am walking or driving by (Gary is driving, I am riding ). So it has become a passion for me. Gary is quite happy to drive down to the lake when there is a good sunset, or pull off when I see a picture as we are driving.

I am also missing Ros and Jackson. Hope all is well.

Welcome, Babalou. Glad to have you. 

Looking good, Prairiewmn.

Tanya, can you go to a local library to get them printed out? Email the docs to you and go to the library, open your email and ask them what to do to get them printed. You might want to call first. There will be a charge. More for color. So sorry.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your first two charts are looking really good, prairiewmn and Caryn! It is soooo tempting to post the next chart, but then we wouldn't work on our WIP's.  I have the clues for Air also, but have not even thought about casting on that one. :? 

Ronie, I am looking forward to seeing you Lace Eater also. That is such a pretty shawl! 

Tanya, I am so sorry about your printer frustration. What a deal!

That is interesting to read the dialogue about the stiffeners. The glue sounds quick and easy, but would you say the cornstarch would be the better way to go?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thank you Jane. It says it is fingering, but it is more like sport, I think.


It looks a bit heavier - but sometimes that just depends on the pic.
I haven't decided what to use yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...The glue sounds quick and easy, but would you say the cornstarch would be the better way to go?


I prefer the cornstarch but I wanted to see how using the hairdryer worked with the glue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's good to hear.
> I was going to mention that, although the recipes for the glue stiffener that i have seen say 1/2 & 1/2, Deborah seems to use mostly glue - she says to add a few drops of water to a teaspoon of glue.


Well, I didn't measure anything--just eyeballed it as with cooking recipes and aimed for a 50:50 mix. Guess it worked okay but next time may go heavier on the glue and it may also dry faster.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your first two charts are looking really good, prairiewmn and Caryn! It is soooo tempting to post the next chart, but then we wouldn't work on our WIP's.  I have the clues for Air also, but have not even thought about casting on that one. :?
> 
> Ronie, I am looking forward to seeing you Lace Eater also. That is such a pretty shawl!
> 
> ...


When I did the cornstarch last year, it worked pretty easily. Just need to take a few minutes to cook up the liquid a bit. Not sure I like the glue texture as much and the articles read noted that there would be a harder/flatter texture. But I now have 5 or 6 pieces glue stiffened and ready to be taken off the table top to be replaced by a turkey.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, the week before the snow, we had sweater weather. Then a few days before Sat, the temp dropped and it snowed on Sat. So, the roses were still blooming.
> 
> Thanks for comments on new GS and pics of roses.
> 
> ...


It is possible to bring my computer to the library and try to hook up to their system and print. Just a big pain and I am trying to not have a temper tantrum about having to buy a new printer--that is the biggest issue with both time and cost.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> When I did the cornstarch last year, it worked pretty easily. Just need to take a few minutes to cook up the liquid a bit. Not sure I like the glue texture as much and the articles read noted that there would be a harder/flatter texture. But I now have 5 or 6 pieces glue stiffened and ready to be taken off the table top to be replaced by a turkey.


Yummm! Have a wonderful day, Tanya!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I prefer the cornstarch but I wanted to see how using the hairdryer worked with the glue.


Do you ever use the hairdryer with the cornstarch?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> DL, what fun to have a baby to take to animal kingdom. It is great to see their reactions. Hope you got everything needed now for your dinner tomorrow. Enjoy.
> 
> That yarn sounds pretty Patocenizo. It does take time to learn a new cast on, but can be a satisfying experience as well. I just learned one called the Chinese Waitress.
> 
> ...


Flowers really do brighten the home! Mine are drinking up their water very fast. I do hope they will last, but if not I have the photo. Modern rose growers seem largely to go for perfect shapes, but you need an old-fashioned rose to get the scent. Thinking of scents, one of my favourites is Sweet Peas, they can fill the whole house with their scent. Have not grown them for years, though.
I've gone back and found your post- one can see the design starting to take shape, I think I already said it- lovely colour!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Do you ever use the hairdryer with the cornstarch?


Yes - it works very well. I am going to experiment to see if it actually makes it firmer.

Okay - question re yarn choice ... Do you think that there is too much colour change in this for it to work with Forest Paths?
It's Knit Picks Imagination Hand Painted Sock Yarn in Ruby Slipper colourway.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - it works very well. I am going to experiment to see if it actually makes it firmer.
> 
> Okay - question re yarn choice ... Do you think that there is too much colour change in this for it to work with Forest Paths?
> It's Knit Picks Imagination Hand Painted Sock Yarn in Ruby Slipper colourway.


That is a beautiful yarn, Jane! I just checked the Imagination hand Painted Sock Yarn on ravelry and saw some wonderful projects made with this yarn. It will be perfect for this cowl!!! (It is what I wanted my red variegated one to turn out like, but it didn't. I got stripes.) Have fun!!!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Castonitis, ha ha, I've never heard that one before.


MissMelba said:


> You will fit right in with us  I don't think anyone here does not have extra WIP's. We all get castonitis from time to time too, lol.
> 
> I used that same yarn for a baby blanket - it's nice and soft and will drape well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I love your cowl. The colour is glorious!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

prairiewmn said:


> Castonitis, ha ha, I've never heard that one before.


If you hang around here very much, you will get VERY familiar with that term.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is a beautiful yarn, Jane! I just checked the Imagination hand Painted Sock Yarn on ravelry and saw some wonderful projects made with this yarn. It will be perfect for this cowl!!! (It is what I wanted my red variegated one to turn out like, but it didn't. I got stripes.) Have fun!!!


Okay - this is what I will use then - & it might be for me in the end.
I had a look at some FOs on Ravelry as well. It depends on how long your rows are, I think, whether you get stripes or odd pooling.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - question re yarn choice ... Do you think that there is too much colour change in this for it to work with Forest Paths?
> It's Knit Picks Imagination Hand Painted Sock Yarn in Ruby Slipper colourway.


oooh, pretty


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - this is what I will use then - & it might be for me in the end.
> I had a look at some FOs on Ravelry as well. It depends on how long your rows are, I think, whether you get stripes or odd pooling.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> .
> 
> Pam great start.. I see the sparkle too  I have lots of lace weight yarn in this color or close to it.. I think I might have to double it and use it.. I bought it for the "Fuschia" but it isn't going to happen.. and after I struggled so much on the "Lace Eater" I am happy to have not taken on another difficult knit .. although I have the chart for the single flower and will be making it up!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ronie. I'm blocking my Mountain Trails now - one more off the needles. Looking forward to seeing your LE blocked.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I'm blocking my Mountain Trails now - one more off the needles. Looking forward to seeing your LE blocked.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: to seeing both


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Toni, you indicate a size 3.5mm needle - is this what you would normally use yourself with fingering weight? I would normally use 4mm when knitting lace - or are you specifying a smaller needle size for a denser fabric?

Also wondering about the # stitches. You said that for lace weight (I might still change my mind) to do a 5th pattern repeat. You say to cast on 165 (230/395) stitches in this case but the only one for which it is more stitches is for the small size. Should the two in the parentheses be 297 & 429?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Welcome to our party, Babalou


And welcome from me, too, Babalou!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

prairiewmn said:


> Well, I guess I protested too much. I've finished clue two. I chose to use stash yarn, Patons Beehive Baby in white with a little sparkle. I also chose to add clear glass beads with a gold liner. I call it my Bling Thing! It's not like I have nothing else to do, so far behind on my Air MKAL, but I keep reminding myself it will get done eventually.


It looks good, prairiewmn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> DL, what fun to have a baby to take to animal kingdom. It is great to see their reactions. Hope you got everything needed now for your dinner tomorrow. Enjoy.
> 
> That yarn sounds pretty Patocenizo. It does take time to learn a new cast on, but can be a satisfying experience as well. I just learned one called the Chinese Waitress.
> 
> ...


That looks so pretty, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - it works very well. I am going to experiment to see if it actually makes it firmer.
> 
> Okay - question re yarn choice ... Do you think that there is too much colour change in this for it to work with Forest Paths?
> It's Knit Picks Imagination Hand Painted Sock Yarn in Ruby Slipper colourway.


Beautiful yarn, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

prairiewmn said:


> Castonitis, ha ha, I've never heard that one before.


We all seem to have it here at one time or another!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - this is what I will use then - & it might be for me in the end.
> I had a look at some FOs on Ravelry as well. It depends on how long your rows are, I think, whether you get stripes or odd pooling.


It definitely does vary according to row length- but I would think your colours are close enough, that the changes will not be drastic. Otherwise I guess there is the frog pond if you're unhappy with the result.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I guess there is the frog pond if you're unhappy with the result.


Heaven forbid!
;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Heaven forbid!
> ;-)


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Toni, you indicate a size 3.5mm needle - is this what you would normally use yourself with fingering weight? I would normally use 4mm when knitting lace - or are you specifying a smaller needle size for a denser fabric?
> 
> Also wondering about the # stitches. You said that for lace weight (I might still change my mind) to do a 5th pattern repeat. You say to cast on 165 (230/395) stitches in this case but the only one for which it is more stitches is for the small size. Should the two in the parentheses be 297 & 429?


I wanted a soft, dense fabric with the fingering so I used a 3.5 mm needle. I would go a size smaller for the lace weight yarn/version.

Those stitch numbers are wrong. Thank you for catching that. Sorry! *The lace weight cast on count would be: 165/330/495* I will get the pattern corrected and re-post it.

Any stitch increases need to be made in multiples of 33 stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I forgot to take pics of today's flakes before the light failed. I'll have to get some in the morning so that they actually look white but here they are with a bit of a yellowish cast. 
First the Deborah Atkinson one - Waterton - which I didn't block correctly. I think that I will have to do it again because it looks so much nicer with the tip opened out. I was in a rush to block it & didn't look back at the picture. When I went to take the picture, I realized that it didn't look as I had remembered. 
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2015/11/snowflake-monday_23.html?m=1
I also thought that the centre would look nice as a small version so I doubled the cotton for that - otherwise it would have been really tiny.

The other is from a collection of 10 flakes by Susan George.
The link goes directly to the pdf - it would have required a little searching on the page to find it otherwise. This is #1.

http://botherthebirds.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/snowflakes.pdf


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome. That is looking good.

Sue


prairiewmn said:


> Well, I guess I protested too much. I've finished clue two. I chose to use stash yarn, Patons Beehive Baby in white with a little sparkle. I also chose to add clear glass beads with a gold liner. I call it my Bling Thing! It's not like I have nothing else to do, so far behind on my Air MKAL, but I keep reminding myself it will get done eventually.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I forgot to take pics of today's flakes before the light failed. I'll have to get some in the morning so that they actually look white but here they are with a bit of a yellowish cast.
> First the Deborah Atkinson one - Waterton - which I didn't block correctly. I think that I will have to do it again because it looks so much nicer with the tip opened out. I was in a rush to block it & didn't look back at the picture. When I went to take the picture, I realized that it didn't look as I had remembered.
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2015/11/snowflake-monday_23.html?m=1
> I also thought that the centre would look nice as a small version so I doubled the cotton for that - otherwise it would have been really tiny.
> ...


Some more great snowflakes, Jane. You will need a whole tree to accommodate them all!

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a common complaint around here.

Sue


prairiewmn said:


> Castonitis, ha ha, I've never heard that one before.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...The lace weight cast on count would be: 165/330/495...


That puts the medium & large up by 100 stitches.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It's Knit Picks Imagination Hand Painted Sock Yarn in Ruby Slipper colourway.


Lovely yarn, Jane. I think it will work wonderfully.  More very cool flakes, Jane. 

Here's my Chart B. I am really enjoying watching this pattern develop, Toni.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

some pics coming


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking really good, Caryn. that is such a pretty colour.

Sue


sisu said:


> DL, what fun to have a baby to take to animal kingdom. It is great to see their reactions. Hope you got everything needed now for your dinner tomorrow. Enjoy.
> 
> That yarn sounds pretty Patocenizo. It does take time to learn a new cast on, but can be a satisfying experience as well. I just learned one called the Chinese Waitress.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

so here is the glue stiffening and it seems to hold the super large Century with its free floating hearts pretty well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> so here is the glue stiffening and it seems to hold the super large Century with its free floating hearts pretty well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great snowflakes, Tanya.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. Yes, mine seems a little like yours. It has not progressed into a full-blown cold. I have been taking zinc lonzenges as I know they have helped in the past. My Ent has me using Afrin drops twice a day until I leave, hoping that will keep me decongested. I have also been making sure I get my regular exercise as I find that sometimes helps fight things off. I have been getting stuff together for packing, trying so hard to try and pack light, which is hard at this time of year. 
I had hoped to get started on my Advent Scarf in advance, but just haven't had the chance, nor have I got my Christmas cards done. I think I have all my English ones addressed and signed, and need to try and put brief messages in them. The US ones will have to wait until I get home, unless I can somehow find a couple of extra hours in the next day or so, but unlikely.

I hope to do half a jazzercise class in the morning before heading up to my DD's. We are not going to eat until about 4pm so Amy can join us straight from work. I am cooking sweet potatoes for sweet potato casserole that will be finished off at Kat's tomorrow, but that is all I have to do for the dinner.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue I keep wanting to say that I hope your cold it short lived.. I was sick for 1 day on Saturday... it was so odd .. I hope yours is odd too .. I do wish you well and have a wonderful trip!! Both you and your hubby deserve this wonderful vacation both of you have gone through so much this year!! it is a time for celebrations


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And some purples. The greens were just picked. The purple/violent yarn has a great sheen to it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That puts the medium & large up by 100 stitches.


It did. I was thinking wraps around the neck. I'm open to suggestions. We just need to think in multiples of 33.

There is quite a bit of stretch in the small version of this cowl - if that is any help to you, Jane.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are great snowflakes, Tanya.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking good, Bev, especially with those beads. I almost wish I were participating too, but I really just don't have the time this week, but am enjoying seeing everyone's pics of their progress.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Lovely yarn, Jane. I think it will work wonderfully.  More very cool flakes, Jane.
> 
> Here's my Chart B. I am really enjoying watching this pattern develop, Toni.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Great snowflakes, Tanya.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Your first two charts are looking really good, Bev!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. I am doing the D3 and also zinc lozenges, and seem to be keeping it at bay, with just minor sniffles. As long as it stays like that I should be fine flying.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--feel better. Agree with Caryn--mega vit C, high dose Vit D3, lots of probiotics. Ecchinacea & Goldenseal--I tend to use the tincture which is easier. And cut all carbs/processed foods. Hope your travels go well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx Bev and Sue. They do look better stiffened up.
Remember our doily party with Belle? Two of these from that party.

Sue--I often find physical exertion good to burn off whatever is ailing me. And zinc does help at times.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I am doing the D3 and also zinc lozenges, and seem to be keeping it at bay, with just minor sniffles. As long as it stays like that I should be fine flying.
> 
> Sue


Good. You could probably up your Vit D3 and Vit C while rebuilding the immune system.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats, Bev on going to be a grandmother again.

Time is getting short now until we leave, and I am really looking forward to it. We leave late Friday night and will stay in London until we fly to Amsterdam on Tuesday, spend a night there before joining the cruise on Wednesday afternoon.

The nice thing about this particular cruise is that they offer excursions geared for a range of mobilities. I think we will be doing the least strenuous since Paul just doesn't have a lot of stamina right now, which will be hard for me as I am more of a power walker. Of course we could just stay onboard and relax, but of course, we are hoping to sightsee and visit the Christmas markets.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Did I tell you guys that my DS and his wife are pregnant again? They just found out today that they are having another boy. Two grandsons. Yes, I think I can handle this.
> 
> Sue, have a wonderful, wonderful trip. Get better quick. You and DH have been through alot. So glad you had this to look forward to.  Enjoy!!
> 
> To all: I am thankful for each and everyone of you and for this LP thread, which brings us together. Whether you celebrate Thanksgiving or not, may your Thursday be full of joy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Got to agree with that. Unless I am really, really sick, I find it does help a lot

Sue.


tamarque said:


> Sue--I often find physical exertion good to burn off whatever is ailing me. And zinc does help at times.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I forgot to take pics of today's flakes before the light failed. I'll have to get some in the morning so that they actually look white but here they are with a bit of a yellowish cast.
> First the Deborah Atkinson one - Waterton - which I didn't block correctly. I think that I will have to do it again because it looks so much nicer with the tip opened out. I was in a rush to block it & didn't look back at the picture. When I went to take the picture, I realized that it didn't look as I had remembered.
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2015/11/snowflake-monday_23.html?m=1
> I also thought that the centre would look nice as a small version so I doubled the cotton for that - otherwise it would have been really tiny.
> ...


Pretty!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful roses, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the beautiful bunch of roses I was given earlier today, when a friend came to visit.
> Summer is getting ever closer, and the Guernsey will soon have to be put to one side, because of the heat.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely yarn, Jane. I think it will work wonderfully.  More very cool flakes, Jane.
> 
> Here's my Chart B. I am really enjoying watching this pattern develop, Toni.


Looking good, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful roses, Julie.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue! I do hope your regime keeps that cold at bay! No good being gummed up in flight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great snowflakes, Tanya.


Ditto from me, Tanya.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They look like they are hanging in there. Beautiful.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Here's what our roses are looking like.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And some purples. The greens were just picked. The purple/violent yarn has a great sheen to it.


Pretty yarn, Tanya!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all concerned .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> so here is the glue stiffening and it seems to hold the super large Century with its free floating hearts pretty well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I am watching these beautiful snowflakes! I may have to try one. I finished my dragon hats last night. Have to press, wrap and mail. Then I am making draperies for two windows. I also have a Seahawks knit I have started (put down to get Christmas going) as well as a pink shawl (my first and not liking the yarn. However, I don't have a small take-to-work project and I think a snowflake or two are in order. Lets see what happens next week with that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What a lovely purple, Tanya. Yummy looking greens. 

Thanks, Sue and Toni. It really is a fun knit.  Thanks, Pam.

Thanks, Sue. Looking forward to the new GS. 

Careful, MrsMurdog, those snowflakes are addicting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's my Chart B. ...


I love those beads with that yarn, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> so here is the glue stiffening and it seems to hold the super large Century with its free floating hearts pretty well.


They look great, Tanya


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Snow is why I live in a warm climate. We might gripe about the heat, but we do have sun year round. Although it is overcast and cool today (about 72 F / 22 C). The office is on the cold side so I am wearing a cardigan. I know, no one feels sorry for me, lol. For those who don't know, I grew up in New Hampshire so have experienced actual winters.


I know what you mean! We rarely get into the low 50's during the day.. usually we are in the mid 60's but the truth is when the temps drop by 10 or 15 degrees it is cold! no matter what that temp is.  We got into the 30's last night and possibly tonight but it is rare. I too lived in snow country and I love the way it looks and just about everything about it but driving. I have had so many horrible scares that I don't care if I never drive in it again.. LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Tanya.


Thanks Pam. They were fun.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> I am watching these beautiful snowflakes! I may have to try one....


We just finished up a Lace Party on snowflakes if you want to browse through (two parts - we went past 100 pages):
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373757-1.html

If you scroll down to the bottom of the 2nd part, there is a summary with links to the featured snowflakes.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Prairiewmn that is coming along very nicely. I don't see beads but they are hard to see 

Caryn.. that yarn is turning out great! I am thinking that a nice DK or Worsted would make a nice size cowl! I also am drawn to the color.. it's very 'Christmasy'  (not a word)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ohhhh Jane I love that yarn.. I tried a search on Knit Picks but couldn't find it! Just tired and not thinking straight I'm sure... but I love the color and I think it would be beautiful in a cowl..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

prairiewmn said:


> Well, I guess I protested too much. I've finished clue two. I chose to use stash yarn, Patons Beehive Baby in white with a little sparkle. I also chose to add clear glass beads with a gold liner. I call it my Bling Thing! It's not like I have nothing else to do, so far behind on my Air MKAL, but I keep reminding myself it will get done eventually.


Very pretty prairiewmn. I love the sparkle.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Love the Rose Bud Bev!! you are really very good at this photography.. have you taken lessons or do you just have a natural eye for it?


Who do you think is teaching me to look for stuff!?? I have to eventually equal my instructor.



tamarque said:


> Well instead of enjoying my morning at home, getting a contract out of the way quickly and being able to work outside in the garden, my printer crapped out on me and 2 hours later am told the print head is bad and it is cheaper to buy a new unit. Grrrrrrrr!!!!!. This is a Brother printer that is less than 2 yrs old and am in the middle of needing to use it. Am trying really hard to keep my cool and not get too crazed but with finances as tight as they are this kind of extra expense looms stressfully. And the work that I have been doing over the past 6 weeks has not paid a cent yet and won't until I get this paper work into them. I think I am numb, beyond feeling anything now.
> It is possible to bring my computer to the library and try to hook up to their system and print. Just a big pain and I am trying to not have a temper tantrum about having to buy a new printer--that is the biggest issue with both time and cost.


If I had my monitor attached to my other tower I could fax stuff (after transferring via flash drive) for you. Otherwise I do have an unused HP printer gathering dust. Only single-purpose, not a 3- or 4-in-one (with scanner on top). There is also a HP 4L...but I have to replace the toner cartridge after air-blowing that one out.



britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. Yes, mine seems a little like yours. It has not progressed into a full-blown cold. I have been taking zinc lozenges as I know they have helped in the past. My Ent has me using Afrin drops twice a day until I leave, hoping that will keep me decongested. I have also been making sure I get my regular exercise as I find that sometimes helps fight things off. I have been getting stuff together for packing, trying so hard to try and pack light, which is hard at this time of year.


I can either have flonase or saline...Afrin is a No-No! I have to watch ALL products, even with my soft palette being removed, with Eucalyptus.



tamarque said:


> The purple/violent yarn has a great sheen to it


I would hope the "violent" yarn has a sheen...depends on how much exercise it has worked up. :XD:

My 2 different sizes of tatting needles have arrived! 3 of the SMALLEST, and 1 of the next size up.

Another arrival --> Several Anchor brand embroidery flosses - with one red variegated that I've successfully stranded in preparation to tat or crochet...it untangles with ease! One DMC was included...THAT is going into my DMC collection. Now I have to use my online free cross stitch pattern maker for a very basic chart to use the majority...if I don't tat with the remainder, I will still card onto cardboard floss cards so they won't tangle.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your first two charts are looking really good, prairiewmn and Caryn! It is soooo tempting to post the next chart, but then we wouldn't work on our WIP's.


Thanks Toni. And thanks for the time to continue working on those wips
:thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow so many pictures on this page!! Great snowflakes Jane I really like these.. I can see that I am going to bookmark this LP too so I make sure I don't loose any  

Bev that looks great! I like the mix of colors in your beads ... 

Tanya I love your snowflakes!! so many of them too .. it looks like the stiffener worked great.. I love the one with the hearts! just beautiful 

Sue I am glad it hasn't gotten you down! I do believe that keeping busy helps.. but you need your rest too.. Maybe you can get your Christmas Cards done while on your vacation.. It might be relaxing


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Flowers really do brighten the home! Mine are drinking up their water very fast. I do hope they will last, but if not I have the photo. Modern rose growers seem largely to go for perfect shapes, but you need an old-fashioned rose to get the scent. Thinking of scents, one of my favourites is Sweet Peas, they can fill the whole house with their scent. Have not grown them for years, though.
> I've gone back and found your post- one can see the design starting to take shape, I think I already said it- lovely colour!


Thanks Julie. I love the smell of the sweet peas too. I had a whole fence full of them at one place that I rented many years ago. Maybe I'll try to grow them here.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It's been a busy day in here .. I agree with the snowflakes being addicting  and fun and a perfect transit craft  Welcome to Mrsmurdog!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - it works very well. I am going to experiment to see if it actually makes it firmer.
> 
> Okay - question re yarn choice ... Do you think that there is too much colour change in this for it to work with Forest Paths?
> It's Knit Picks Imagination Hand Painted Sock Yarn in Ruby Slipper colourway.


Love that yarn Jane. Seems like it would work well, as the color changes seem subtle.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. I love the smell of the sweet peas too. I had a whole fence full of them at one place that I rented many years ago. Maybe I'll try to grow them here.


I love them too.. it is what I want to grow along my fence line once the ivy is gone.. we will never be completly done with the ivy but at least it won't be so dense and I think that they would look great with that back ground


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, I love your cowl. The colour is glorious!


Thanks Norma. I had to get away from all the blues I was choosing. This seemed like a good winter holiday color


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks so pretty, Caryn!


Thanks Pam. Looking forward to seeing your blocked Mountin Trails.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I forgot to take pics of today's flakes before the light failed. I'll have to get some in the morning so that they actually look white but here they are with a bit of a yellowish cast.
> First the Deborah Atkinson one - Waterton - which I didn't block correctly. I think that I will have to do it again because it looks so much nicer with the tip opened out. I was in a rush to block it & didn't look back at the picture. When I went to take the picture, I realized that it didn't look as I had remembered.
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2015/11/snowflake-monday_23.html?m=1
> I also thought that the centre would look nice as a small version so I doubled the cotton for that - otherwise it would have been really tiny.
> ...


I do like that little center snowflake. It is so cute. The others are beauties too. It is interesting that the blocking is almost a craft in itself.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely yarn, Jane. I think it will work wonderfully.  More very cool flakes, Jane.
> 
> Here's my Chart B. I am really enjoying watching this pattern develop, Toni.


Beautiful Bev. Love the way the beads are looking!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's looking really good, Caryn. that is such a pretty colour.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue. 
Sounds like you are keeping that cold under control. It's hard to think of getting Christmas cards done now. You sure are good at planning ahead! Enjoy your time at your Thanksgiving dinner with your family.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And some purples. The greens were just picked. The purple/violent yarn has a great sheen to it.


Pretty yarn, pretty greens Tanya. And lots of very pretty snowflakes.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I am watching these beautiful snowflakes! I may have to try one. I finished my dragon hats last night. Have to press, wrap and mail. Then I am making draperies for two windows. I also have a Seahawks knit I have started (put down to get Christmas going) as well as a pink shawl (my first and not liking the yarn. However, I don't have a small take-to-work project and I think a snowflake or two are in order. Lets see what happens next week with that.


Welcome MrsMurdog. Hope you can find time to try some of the snowflakes. They are so much fun and turn out so pretty!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I would hope the "violent" yarn has a sheen...depends on how much exercise it has worked up. :XD:
> 
> My 2 different sizes of tatting needles have arrived! 3 of the SMALLEST, and 1 of the next size up.
> 
> Another arrival --> Several Anchor brand embroidery flosses - with one red variegated that I've successfully stranded in preparation to tat or crochet...it untangles with ease! One DMC was included...THAT is going into my DMC collection. Now I have to use my online free cross stitch pattern maker for a very basic chart to use the majority...if I don't tat with the remainder, I will still card onto cardboard floss cards so they won't tangle.


I can't imagine how much fun you are going to have now, Karen!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Prairiewmn that is coming along very nicely. I don't see beads but they are hard to see
> 
> Caryn.. that yarn is turning out great! I am thinking that a nice DK or Worsted would make a nice size cowl! I also am drawn to the color.. it's very 'Christmasy'  (not a word)


Thanks Ronie. I thought that about the color too- I do think that is a word


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Lurker 2* --> This link is mainly for you: http://jaslamb.weebly.com/uploads/3/2/0/6/3206651/monogrammed_gansy_christening_gown.pdf

I have more Christening gown links...but I saw the gansy part of the title...and had to resolve and download it. I may not be working on the larger items yet...but practice on a SLIGHTLY smaller item will teach me to work larger later.

I taught myself socks working on baby socks first...then worked on the teen-age and adult socks afterword. Theory first then semi-monotony due to larger size. I perfected my heels first, then worried about Aran style patterns second.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bev...and any other prospective grandmother:
http://jaslamb.weebly.com/floral-trellis-christening-gown.html
http://jaslamb.weebly.com/folded-ribbon-christening-gown.html
http://jaslamb.weebly.com/cabled-yoke-christening-gown.html

I'll get these in PDF to download link later. Cannot resist potential outfits for infants. Unless jscaplen wants to take pity on me. I have the Gansy one already.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I love those beads with that yarn, Bev!


Thanks, Jane! 



Karen said:


> Who do you think is teaching me to look for stuff!?? I have to eventually equal my instructor.


:thumbup: :thumbup: You do quite well, Karen.  I love the digital stuff. You can discard the ones that don't turn out. Try multiple things and see what happens. Don't have to pay for film and hope when you develop it, it will be good.

I missed the 'violent' yarn.  And Yay! for tatting needles. That gansey gown is beautiful.  They are all beautiful. 

Thanks, Caryn.  I am having fun, looking at the chart and then knitting and seeing how the pattern works out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. I love the smell of the sweet peas too. I had a whole fence full of them at one place that I rented many years ago. Maybe I'll try to grow them here.


I've been thinking I should try them along one of my fence lines!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *Lurker 2* --> This link is mainly for you: http://jaslamb.weebly.com/uploads/3/2/0/6/3206651/monogrammed_gansy_christening_gown.pdf
> 
> I have more Christening gown links...but I saw the gansy part of the title...and had to resolve and download it. I may not be working on the larger items yet...but practice on a SLIGHTLY smaller item will teach me to work larger later.
> 
> I taught myself socks working on baby socks first...then worked on the teen-age and adult socks afterword. Theory first then semi-monotony due to larger size. I perfected my heels first, then worried about Aran style patterns second.


Thanks Karen, I've bookmarked that- makes a very nice gown- but I don't expect to have babies to knit for for quite a number of years!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ..... That gansey gown is beautiful.  They are all beautiful.


They are! Thank you for the links, Karen and Julie. 



> Thanks, Caryn.  I am having fun, looking at the chart and then knitting and seeing how the pattern works out.


Yeah!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I must share with you that my purple yarn really isn't 'violent,' just another unwanted computer 'correction.'

Realize I did several of the Susan George snowflakes last year. Wonderful how much variety we have to play with.

Welcome MrsMurdog. We do have some fun here and even get some knitting done, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I must share with you that my purple yarn really isn't 'violent,' just another unwanted computer 'correction.'


What relief to hear that your yarn is not violent. 



> Realize I did several of the Susan George snowflakes last year. Wonderful how much variety we have to play with.


:thumbup:

Welcome MrsMurdog. We do have some fun here and even get some knitting done, too.[/quote]

We are glad you are here, MrsMurdog!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I must share with you that my purple yarn really isn't 'violent,' just another unwanted computer 'correction.'





TLL said:


> What relief to hear that your yarn is not violent.





MrsMurdog said:


> Realize I did several of the Susan George snowflakes last year. Wonderful how much variety we have to play with.





TLL said:


> Welcome MrsMurdog. We do have some fun here and even get some knitting done, too.


We are glad you are here, MrsMurdog![/quote]
I have to admit I don't mind autocorrect...when I'm in the high-powered word processing program. Thankfully I am not using a tablet or Ipad at this time.
If my primary shade of birthstone wasn't purple amethyst...I could not catch that "verbal" slip. Yes, I do like puns and word plays...but I try not to get to the point of spelling police.
I only correct the obvious red underlined stuff that isn't related to the "our" addition to most colors and the word centre (center). Regional usage can be ignored...but not the fun word choice.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Love those snowflakes, Jane. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eeshlemania said:


> Here's my Chart B. I am really enjoying watching this pattern develop, Toni.


Very pretty. I love your beads :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, your snowflakes have stiffened well. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you across the pond :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> And some purples. The greens were just picked. The purple/violent yarn has a great sheen to it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome MrsMurdog but be careful of snowflakes. I got hooked. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Love those snowflakes, Jane. :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma. I hope to get "white shots" of them whent he sun comes up.
I have been putting some of the larger ones in projects pages but I wish Ravelry would allow you to link to multiple patterns. If I recall the last time that I tried that, it allowed for a secondary pattern but the link isn't live.
I would rather just create a single project page rather than have 50 snowflake pages.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Welcome MrsMurdog but be careful of snowflakes. I got hooked. :thumbup:


Pun intended, I am sure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have to admit I don't mind autocorrect...when I'm in the high-powered word processing program. Thankfully I am not using a tablet or Ipad at this time.
> If my primary shade of birthstone wasn't purple amethyst...I could not catch that "verbal" slip. Yes, I do like puns and word plays...but I try not to get to the point of spelling police.
> I only correct the obvious red underlined stuff that isn't related to the "our" addition to most colors and the word centre (center). Regional usage can be ignored...but not the fun word choice.


I have always liked to play with language and often created my own words, sometimes getting them for accepted use in some circles. However, the autocorrect which doesn't on the computer has produced some truly bizarre sentences.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Pun intended, I am sure.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much for the great start Toni. Hi everyone, as per usual of late, I'm so far behind!!!! I've missed you all sooooo much!!! Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate it .It's been hard going with my darling MIL. I think I told you she's in a high care nursing home, supposedly secure, but she escaped the other day and was wandering down the road, she was about 50m down the road when they found her. She was very upset when they took her back because she just wanted to go to the shops.&#128158; Ros


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma.

Aww, Ros, what a heartbreak. So sorry. Tough going for everyone. Hugs.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma.
> 
> Aww, Ros, what a heartbreak. So sorry. Tough going for everyone. Hugs.


Thank you so much Bev. 😀 On Monday the 16th November I decided to surprise Carmen, so I got up early and drove for 2hours 15 minutes and I pulled over a couple of houses away from hers and sent her a text asking if the kettle was on. I pulled into her driveway and she was looking out of her bedroom window. Needless to say I had a great 5 days with them and of course I gave Jackson lots of kisses and cuddles from all of you!!!! Another much needed break. 😍💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to my LP friends in the US


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I made a little Gypsycream bear. It's from the Poppets accessories patterns. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for this, Toni. I am going to print all the clues, but won't be joining in as I am getting ready for our trip on Friday, and hopefully finding the time to work a couple of our things before then.
> 
> Sue


I hope you enjoy your trip Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Hmm, I have several odd lots of balls that are 250 to 350 yards. I get them with the yarn swaps so they tend to be orphans. I was not going to do this cowl as I have too many other things on the needles, but let me go stash diving first. This might be a good project to use up some pretty but short yardage balls.
> 
> Dinner was a success, even if my guests' football team lost and their race car driver did not win the championship. All of them took leftovers home, which to me is a good sign that they liked it. I made Cajun pasta with chicken and andouille sausage. On the bad side DH decided to vacuum and sucked up one of the master bedroom drapes - it is a silky satin solid color and now it has burned holes in it, sigh. I can't believe the rod did not come down. And I don't know how he got it sucked up in the first place as the drapes hang just to floor level. I'll try to fix them as best as I can.
> 
> ...


Dinner sounds soooo delicious Melanie. So sorry about your bedroom drapes. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Not in english but should be decipherable.
> Aurikel by Sue Berg
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aurikel-3
> 
> ...


Thanks Jane, they are both gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

debbie pataky said:


> My Christmas wish is to get my sewing, knitting, crochet, quilting room organized.....must do....my son got engaged this weekend have a wedding dress to make.


Congratulations to the happy couple Debbie. I hope we get to see photos of the wedding dress and the bride and groom of course!!! We love photos here. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

The wheeze said:


> Oh no, nothing in my stash. I HAVE to shop!


Ohhh noooo!!!! 😉😉😉


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome to Debbie (we do encourage crazy here). Sounds like your life is crazy, busy right now.
> 
> Welcome, The Wheeze! We also encourage purchasing of yarn and such.
> 
> ...


Welcome from me too everyone. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...my darling MIL... escaped the other day and was wandering down the road, she was about 50m down the road when they found her. She was very upset when they took her back because she just wanted to go to the shops.💞 Ros


Something isn't right there, Ros. I recall that she had made an attempt before. Surely they can manage to keep a better eye on her than that.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

debbie pataky said:


> Oh, my 10 month old grandson just flipped my bead tray...where's the other 11 when I need them.


I bet he thought it was fun. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I gave Jackson lots of kisses and cuddles from all of you!!!! Another much needed break. 😍💞


Our little sweetheart!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I made a little Gypsycream bear. It's from the Poppets accessories patterns. 💞


It is adorable, Ros.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all! I am so thankful you all are here and fun and knitting and wonderful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all! I am so thankful you all are here and fun and knitting and wonderful!


I will second that!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here are two flakes that I made this morning.
> One of Deborah Atkinson's - Snoqualmie:
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/09/snowflake-monday_24.html
> 
> ...


I love your snowflakes Jane, very pretty. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, no, Debbie. I hope there weren't too many on it.
> 
> Welcome, Prairiewmnand Nonalekn. Glad to have you both.
> 
> ...


Looking good Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Good to see some new people as I am the very elderly baby in here !Hope you enjoy it Patocenizo,debbie p'mum and Nona .ordered a bead mat as have had so many beads on the floor and p'mum what a good idea.
> More super flakes Jane ...have you now got a Flake Fettish ?
> Toni ...bead stash ? Me ? I only had the tiny Mill Hill before joining LP so need to fix that shortage don't I ?
> Pic as requested but not a lot to see yet .Like your yarn Bev .Would have liked to do mine in a foresty colour but had nothing suitable .


Looking good Ann. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love your snowflakes Jane, very pretty. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much for the great start Toni. Hi everyone, as per usual of late, I'm so far behind!!!! I've missed you all sooooo much!!! Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate it .It's been hard going with my darling MIL. I think I told you she's in a high care nursing home, supposedly secure, but she escaped the other day and was wandering down the road, she was about 50m down the road when they found her. She was very upset when they took her back because she just wanted to go to the shops.💞 Ros


Ros, even in a state of dimentia people want their freedom.

peace to you all


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson is looking as cute as ever, Ros :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I made a little Gypsycream bear. It's from the Poppets accessories patterns. 💞


Another cutie :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Well I don't need to use leftovers, I found 1 orphan full skein bought by mistake from the Natural Dye Studio. The mistake was ordering fingering instead of the lace weight. First clue complete.


Looking great Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> I finished the first clue too. It is kind of scrunched up. I think the yarn is thicker than fingering, but I think it will be ok.


Looking great Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

williesmom said:


> I've never joined a party on KP, and I'm not sure what's expected here. I really am just interested in the pattern. I have the first clue, but haven't cast on yet. I'm trying to finish a king size quilt that will be a shop sample at my LQS, and some Christmas presents. I also have sock yarn to "use up" as socks are really not my favorite thing to knit and my cousin bought me some beautiful sock yarn.


Welcome williesmom, we would love to see your quilt. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*annweb* --> This one was assisted by your contribution.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished a quick pair of fingerless mints. The yarn was a freebie with one of the English magazines I bought a couple of years ago. I enjoyed making it, although they are skimpy on the yarn. There should have been a couple of rows and bind off in the red, but I ran out with a couple of inches still to bind off. Also , I had done two less rows for the ribbing than it called for. Luckily there was enough extra of the grey to bind off with it. I will keep the pattern as I thought the mitts are sort of cute. It's knit straight, then a little hole left in the seam for the thumbs. I certainly can see knitting them again. This will be a Christmas gift for one of my GDs.
> 
> Sue


Lovely mitts Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Tanya, do you have a link to the pattern you've chosen for your GD please? &#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--as per our previous comments, just noticed in the Snoqualamy snowflake, Atkinson talks about pinning the finished flake and THEN painting it with a dense glue mixture. So soaking the flake for her is not necessary for achieving stiffness.

Am also recalling using spray polyurethane on the finished item for added stiffening as well as a cleanable surface. Would only use water base as alkyd base will absolutely yellow the item. Obviously white flakes will be the most sensitive to color change. This is done after the glue/starch/sugar step. Need to play with this to see if you like the effect.

Ros--the wee bear is so adorable.

Nona--missed you before, but welcome here.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I cast on for Toni's cowl. My yarn is Aldi sparkle craft. Best I can tell it is 175 yards per ball, and I have three balls so I am going to do the medium. No beads as this yarn has a glittery strand, and beads slow me down even more than my usual slow knitting, lol. But if I was to do beads I would use clear AB as the glittery strand is clear AB. I used the cable cast on, which took forever to do 264 stitches. But between DWTS and Monday night football (which did not end until midnight!, but my team won!) I was able to get clue A done.


Very pretty Melanie. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Bev...and any other prospective grandmother:
> http://jaslamb.weebly.com/floral-trellis-christening-gown.html
> http://jaslamb.weebly.com/folded-ribbon-christening-gown.html
> http://jaslamb.weebly.com/cabled-yoke-christening-gown.html
> ...


These are all so pretty Karen. Enjoyed looking at them all, especially the Gansey one, even though I have no babies to knit for


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here are two flakes that I did this morning.
> Snowflake A from Lily Sugarn Cream ASSORTED SNOWFLAKES
> Written & charted
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/assorted-snowflakes.html
> ...


Love your snowflakes Jane. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Norma. I hope to get "white shots" of them whent he sun comes up.
> I have been putting some of the larger ones in projects pages but I wish Ravelry would allow you to link to multiple patterns. If I recall the last time that I tried that, it allowed for a secondary pattern but the link isn't live.
> I would rather just create a single project page rather than have 50 snowflake pages.


Hmm, that would be a lot of pages. 
Couldn't you make one page and then just put all of them as pictures and notes on that page? Or the link would not be live in the notes section?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Toni. Finished chart A last night.


Looking great Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just want to wish all a great Thanksgiving full of peace and many blessings and no issues.
> I won't be back to work until Monday so I won't be able to catch up with you until then. I will be going to my sister's in NJ tomorrow to help bake pies and such so I will have to leave very early.
> God Bless you all


Happy Thanksgiving Chris and have a great time with your sister. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...This is about 7/16 inches wide...


My goodness, Karen, that is certainly close work! This is embroidery floss?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much for the great start Toni. Hi everyone, as per usual of late, I'm so far behind!!!! I've missed you all sooooo much!!! Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate it .It's been hard going with my darling MIL. I think I told you she's in a high care nursing home, supposedly secure, but she escaped the other day and was wandering down the road, she was about 50m down the road when they found her. She was very upset when they took her back because she just wanted to go to the shops.💞 Ros


Glad you are here again Ros. That is so upsetting that your mil was able to wander away. It does not seem right that they don't have better security at a high care nursing home. Glad she is back and safe now.

And thanks for the new Jackson pictures. What a nice surprise for Carmen and Jackson and a nice time for you. 
Love your new little bear too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family, too, Chris! Safe travels.
> 
> We will be driving down to Olympia to my sister's on Thursday morning and will return that evening. It's only about 60 miles south of us, so not too bad. Have done all my shopping for the things I am tasked with bringing and will bake two pumpkin pies tomorrow.


Happy Thanksgiving Pam, 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my LP friends in the US


To you too Melanie. 
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Am also recalling using spray polyurethane ...


I'd be wary of that. No recourse if there was a mishap. I guess you'd test it on one first.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Love your snowflakes Jane. 💞


Thank you Ros


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all! I am so thankful you all are here and fun and knitting and wonderful!


Me too!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking great Caryn. 💞


Thank you Ros.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Hmm, that would be a lot of pages.
> Couldn't you make one page and then just put all of them as pictures and notes on that page? Or the link would not be live in the notes section?


I can put the links in my notes but the links wouldn't show up if someone was looking at a specific flake for FOs. If I had notes on it, for instance, no one would see them that way.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all (even if you don't celebrate).
> 
> Even though we are all miles and miles apart, I am thankful for each of you.
> 
> Have a blessed day and safe travels.


Same from me everyone, I am also thankful for each and everyone of my friends here on LP. 💞💐💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My goodness, Karen, that is certainly close work! This is embroidery floss?


Oh, yes! I know to the 1/16th of the size because Dad has a protractor plastic piece in a box under this keyboard. I'm doing a project now with it just to display in whatever week it takes. Though I'm between groups of circles...so I have to get back to the snowflakes.

Turns out it is the thread, not the needle that determines the final size. My current 80 size and 100+ size needles are TOO fine to thread with 1 strand of Anchor floss. If I cannot gently rock from side-to-side, or just a single tug...I move on to the next larger needle. I'm *NOT* going to ruin my new needle eyes...mine on the other hand... :XD:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ann. Yes I am, although I just sat down a few minutes ago feeling quite exhausted. I am fighting a cold. I am hoping I will be over it before we fly on Friday, otherwise I will be miserable.
> 
> Sue


I hope you are over your cold before you fly, so you can enjoy your trip. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, little things to knit!! Congrats and enjoy the new baby. When is he expected?


Congratulations from me too Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Forest Path through chart B. It's a fun and easy knit. Thanks, Toni!


Looking lovely Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the beautiful bunch of roses I was given earlier today, when a friend came to visit.
> Summer is getting ever closer, and the Guernsey will soon have to be put to one side, because of the heat.


Beautiful roses Julie. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome back, Ros. . . and Jackson. Cute pics. 

Karen, exquisite tatting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for one week from Knitpicks
Lampwork Hat & Mitts Pattern
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55780220&intmedid=12WeeksOfGifting--1125&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's what our roses are looking like.


Still look gorgeous Bev. I love roses!!! 🌹🌹🌹💛


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Ronie, I'm ok just doing it tough enotionally, we go and visit my MIL every day and it just smacks me in face and reminds me of visiting my own Mum & Dad in a high care nursing home and what they went through. So I have to admit I really enjoyed my little break with Jackson and his family. Lil man puts a smile on my face and warms my heart. &#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you across the pond :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma. And let me wish all of us celebrating today a Happy Thanksgiving as well!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma.
> 
> Aww, Ros, what a heartbreak. So sorry. Tough going for everyone. Hugs.


And from me, too, Ros. We've missed you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Bev. 😀 On Monday the 16th November I decided to surprise Carmen, so I got up early and drove for 2hours 15 minutes and I pulled over a couple of houses away from hers and sent her a text asking if the kettle was on. I pulled into her driveway and she was looking out of her bedroom window. Needless to say I had a great 5 days with them and of course I gave Jackson lots of kisses and cuddles from all of you!!!! Another much needed break. 😍💞


Great to have you back and fun to see the little guy again!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I think the Christmas bug has struck me...I just ordered the next size larger from Tat's All --> the 40-60 size. Less than $5 USD through Paypal...and, I think I better pull in my purchasing horns. Any other LP'ers interested in my snowflakes? <<G>>


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party, Babalou!
> 
> Cast on whenever you can. The charts go pretty quickly.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


Welcome from me too Babalou. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking great Pam. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - it works very well. I am going to experiment to see if it actually makes it firmer.
> 
> Okay - question re yarn choice ... Do you think that there is too much colour change in this for it to work with Forest Paths?
> It's Knit Picks Imagination Hand Painted Sock Yarn in Ruby Slipper colourway.


Beautiful yarn Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I forgot to take pics of today's flakes before the light failed. I'll have to get some in the morning so that they actually look white but here they are with a bit of a yellowish cast.
> First the Deborah Atkinson one - Waterton - which I didn't block correctly. I think that I will have to do it again because it looks so much nicer with the tip opened out. I was in a rush to block it & didn't look back at the picture. When I went to take the picture, I realized that it didn't look as I had remembered.
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2015/11/snowflake-monday_23.html?m=1
> I also thought that the centre would look nice as a small version so I doubled the cotton for that - otherwise it would have been really tiny.
> ...


Beautiful snowflakes Jane. ❄❄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely yarn, Jane. I think it will work wonderfully.  More very cool flakes, Jane.
> 
> Here's my Chart B. I am really enjoying watching this pattern develop, Toni.


Looking great Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Great snowflakes, Tanya.


They are great snowflakes Tanya. ❄❄💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I think the Christmas bug has struck me...I just ordered the next size larger from Tat's All --> the 40-60 size. Less than $5 USD through Paypal...and, I think I better pull in my purchasing horns. Any other LP'ers interested in my snowflakes? <<G>>


Yes, I am :thumbup: I love tatting but mine is clumsy :thumbdown: Is it easier using a needle not a shuttle?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MrsMurdog said:


> I am watching these beautiful snowflakes! I may have to try one. I finished my dragon hats last night. Have to press, wrap and mail. Then I am making draperies for two windows. I also have a Seahawks knit I have started (put down to get Christmas going) as well as a pink shawl (my first and not liking the yarn. However, I don't have a small take-to-work project and I think a snowflake or two are in order. Lets see what happens next week with that.


Welcome to LP, it's a great place to be!!! 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I am :thumbup: I love tatting but mine is clumsy :thumbdown: Is it easier using a needle not a shuttle?


Quite. I just cut off a circle from this 6 sided (because the main pattern called for a 5 sided figure. Preserved this one because I didn't want to destroy it. The colored project(s) are to be delayed due to the Snowflakes...but I had to see how the Anchor thread handled.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for that Karen. I am thinking of asking for a set of needles and a book for Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *annweb* --> This one was assisted by your contribution.


that is one teeny little baby there


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> We just finished up a Lace Party on snowflakes if you want to browse through (two parts - we went past 100 pages):
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-1.html
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373757-1.html
> 
> If you scroll down to the bottom of the 2nd part, there is a summary with links to the featured snowflakes.


Thank you so much for the summary Jane. 💞❄💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Tanya, do you have a link to the pattern you've chosen for your GD please? 💞


It is a Rowan pattern and I have it saved as a pdf file. Let me see if I can remember how to send one of my personal files.

-------

Nope. PDF file I have did not download properly. Give me a hint on doing this. I found the pattern on Pinterest. Here is the link to my page of pins:

http://www.pinterest.com/tamarque/

the pattern is a golden yellow pullover with a flower on the center of the chest and a lacey long sleeve. It is a toddler size but I think easy to enlarge. let me know if this works for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful snowflakes Jane. ❄❄💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros it is so good to see you back.. I am so sorry that your MIL is having such a hard time.. unfortunately in a facility they can't accommodate all the wants and needs of all the residents... and they seem to clump all together and they forget that they are quite lucid a lot of the time.. but still treat them as though they don't know their own minds.. it is good that family can be there for her. Maybe make a date for shopping every once in a while.. That would cheer her up.. My dad loves cards. He will carry a greeting card around for several days.. they cheer him up a lot. Maybe your MIL would like some cards or pictures of the little ones.. to cheer her up and break up her day!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'd be wary of that. No recourse if there was a mishap. I guess you'd test it on one first.


that was exactly my suggestion--a sample of the yarn used, stiffening and then a urethane spray.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jane--as per our previous comments, just noticed in the Snoqualamy snowflake, Atkinson talks about pinning the finished flake and THEN painting it with a dense glue mixture. So soaking the flake for her is not necessary for achieving stiffness.
> 
> Am also recalling using spray polyurethane on the finished item for added stiffening as well as a cleanable surface. Would only use water base as alkyd base will absolutely yellow the item. Obviously white flakes will be the most sensitive to color change. This is done after the glue/starch/sugar step. Need to play with this to see if you like the effect.
> 
> ...


If you find one that doesn't yellow I would like that!! I used Krylone and it yellowed one I put on a piece of drift wood.  Mine did very well with straight starch.. I don't think it costs all that much.. but I can see where your having fun with the experiment


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Something isn't right there, Ros. I recall that she had made an attempt before. Surely they can manage to keep a better eye on her than that.


It's definitely not right Jane!!! I don't know if sometimes she can read the security code to open the door or if she just follows some visitors out the door. Even if she gets out the door by herself, she still has to climb over the balustrading on the veranda. Here's an 85 year old, not very tall woman, who's normally afraid to stand on a chair, she pulls a garden chair over and stands on it and just climbs over, probably thinks she 20 again. I'm surprised she hasn't hurt herself in the process.💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks for that Karen. I am thinking of asking for a set of needles and a book for Christmas :thumbup:


http://www.tatting.co.uk/
http://www.jofirthlacemaking.co.uk/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Handy-Hands-Tatting-Needles-Thread-Set/dp/B004BOXP4O
http://www.amazon.co.uk/HOW-TO-NEEDLE-TAT-Beginners/dp/1626468567/ref=pd_sim_201_6/276-0834199-4070803?ie=UTF8&dpID=41LaTxzCWPL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR124%2C160_&refRID=0B7C7BA83H741VTNKBC4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1590122232/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2/276-0834199-4070803?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_r=0B7C7BA83H741VTNKBC4&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=569136327&pf_rd_i=B004BOXP4O


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Our little sweetheart!


Thanks Jane. Can you believe our little sweetheart is 2 on Saturday? 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Ronie, I'm ok just doing it tough enotionally, we go and visit my MIL every day and it just smacks me in face and reminds me of visiting my own Mum & Dad in a high care nursing home and what they went through. So I have to admit I really enjoyed my little break with Jackson and his family. Lil man puts a smile on my face and warms my heart. 💞


It's so good that you got the break! and what a cutie he is  I bet you cheered Carmen and Jackson up too...  
I am sure your MIL enjoy's your visits very much.. I'm so sorry it is hard on you.. come in here and we will cheer you up


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It is adorable, Ros.


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks for that Karen. I am thinking of asking for a set of needles and a book for Christmas :thumbup:


I found it easier! I think you will love something like this for Christmas


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all! I am so thankful you all are here and fun and knitting and wonderful!


Thank you Elizabeth, I am so thankful for our wonderful friends on LP too!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I will second that!


Yes me too!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I found it easier! I think you will love something like this for Christmas


Which is why I tried to lower the shipping cost for her. US-based Lace Party members will have to look on Amazon locally. Tat's All, and Deramore's are the two foreign companies I deal with. One for the 3mm circulars...y'all know which one. :XD:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's definitely not right Jane!!! I don't know if sometimes she can read the security code to open the door or if she just follows some visitors out the door. Even if she gets out the door by herself, she still has to climb over the balustrading on the veranda. Here's an 85 year old, not very tall woman, who's normally afraid to stand on a chair, she pulls a garden chair over and stands on it and just climbs over, probably thinks she 20 again. I'm surprised she hasn't hurt herself in the process.💞


Oh my gosh!! she is a clever one isn't she..

I would think the security would be better than this.. surely someone can see the front! maybe a desk at a front facing window would be helpful!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros, even in a state of dimentia people want their freedom.
> 
> peace to you all


They certainly do Tanya. It's heartbreaking. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Jackson is looking as cute as ever, Ros :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Another cutie :thumbup:


Thanks Norma. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Which is why I tried to lower the shipping cost for her. US-based Lace Party members will have to look on Amazon locally. Tat's All, and Deramore's are the two foreign companies I deal with. One for the 3mm circulars...y'all know which one. :XD:


I taught myself to knit from internet sites like these  I think this is one of the ways that our internet has enriched out lives .. it was very nice of you to share these links


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--the wee bear is so adorable.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the Lampwork hat and mits Jane I think it would be a fun technique to learn. It kind of ups the experience of intarsia.


Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!! I have one disaster already!! LOL I forgot all about my rolls.. and they over rose then fell.. I think I need to start over and just use this raw dough to make some cinnamon rolls.. hmmm I actually have some left over pumpkin! maybe do something with it too.. as if I don't have enough to do.. 

Please have safe travels and enjoy your friends and family!! I hope all the Turkeys are moist and tender


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Glad you are here again Ros. That is so upsetting that your mil was able to wander away. It does not seem right that they don't have better security at a high care nursing home. Glad she is back and safe now.
> 
> And thanks for the new Jackson pictures. What a nice surprise for Carmen and Jackson and a nice time for you.
> Love your new little bear too.


Thank you Caryn. I did have such a lovely little break, but I did feel mean about not visiting MIL for 5 days, but my hubby still went to see her everyday. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane. Can you believe our little sweetheart is 2 on Saturday? 💞


Give him a birthday hug from me!
Such a wonderful age!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much for the great start Toni. Hi everyone, as per usual of late, I'm so far behind!!!! I've missed you all sooooo much!!! Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate it .It's been hard going with my darling MIL. I think I told you she's in a high care nursing home, supposedly secure, but she escaped the other day and was wandering down the road, she was about 50m down the road when they found her. She was very upset when they took her back because she just wanted to go to the shops.💞 Ros


Poor darling, it is so tough when this is happening, tough on MIL, and tough on family.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome back, Ros. . . and Jackson. Cute pics.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Bev. 😀 On Monday the 16th November I decided to surprise Carmen, so I got up early and drove for 2hours 15 minutes and I pulled over a couple of houses away from hers and sent her a text asking if the kettle was on. I pulled into her driveway and she was looking out of her bedroom window. Needless to say I had a great 5 days with them and of course I gave Jackson lots of kisses and cuddles from all of you!!!! Another much needed break. 😍💞


Lovely to have another Jackson photo!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Ros. We've missed you!


Thank you Pam, I've missed you all too!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> If you find one that doesn't yellow I would like that!! I used Krylone and it yellowed one I put on a piece of drift wood.  Mine did very well with straight starch.. I don't think it costs all that much.. but I can see where your having fun with the experiment


That is my point about urethane. It must be water based which adds very little color. Because of that it probably is better to use on items with more color in them so any change is not too noticeable. I have used Krylon in the past, too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Great to have you back and fun to see the little guy again!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful roses Julie. 💞


Already falling to pieces, but of course they were mostly fully opened, not buds! None-the-less a lovely gift!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> They certainly do Tanya. It's heartbreaking. 💞


I can imagine that it is very heartbreaking. And you are there daily so the heart is always feeling it. Ronie's suggestion of taking her out on shopping trips sounds like a good one.

But you know my admonition by now--take care of yourself so you don't get sick yourself. Stress depletes the immune system more than anything.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> It is a Rowan pattern and I have it saved as a pdf file. Let me see if I can remember how to send one of my personal files.
> 
> -------
> 
> ...


It's gorgeous Tanya. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane. Can you believe our little sweetheart is 2 on Saturday? 💞


Time stops for no man (read no Jackson) he will be at pre-school will he, soon?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros it is so good to see you back.. I am so sorry that your MIL is having such a hard time.. unfortunately in a facility they can't accommodate all the wants and needs of all the residents... and they seem to clump all together and they forget that they are quite lucid a lot of the time.. but still treat them as though they don't know their own minds.. it is good that family can be there for her. Maybe make a date for shopping every once in a while.. That would cheer her up.. My dad loves cards. He will carry a greeting card around for several days.. they cheer him up a lot. Maybe your MIL would like some cards or pictures of the little ones.. to cheer her up and break up her day!


Thanks Ronie, my hubby did a large photo with all of her family on it and we've decorated her room with familiar things. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Tanya. 💞


Oh, good, you found the pattern and the link to open it?

I have been thinking of what to design and was coming up blank. My inner genie has been a bit beaten down lately and is not working well so then I remembered this little gem. Then found the purple yarn in my stash that I shared here the other day. It is cotton/linen/viscose and machine washable. Now to find some contrasting color yarn. Am working on that. I think that sweater will be something very special.

But any nice yarn would work on this: acrylic, merino, merino mix with cotton or alpaca or angora, ect.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--My gb is now 5 and in school. Where did 5 yrs go? Jackson will be there before you know it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> It's so good that you got the break! and what a cutie he is  I bet you cheered Carmen and Jackson up too...
> I am sure your MIL enjoy's your visits very much.. I'm so sorry it is hard on you.. come in here and we will cheer you up


Thank you Ronie. It was so lovely being there when Jackson woke up in the morning. Carmen would ask Jackson "where's Nanna?" And I would hide under the covers and Jackson would come running into my room and jump on the bed and laugh out loud when he found me. He's just so adorable. 💞 you guys do cheer me up so a huge thank you everyone. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh!! she is a clever one isn't she..
> 
> I would think the security would be better than this.. surely someone can see the front! maybe a desk at a front facing window would be helpful!!


Security should be better, that's for sure!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Give him a birthday hug from me!
> Such a wonderful age!


Thank you Jane, I will. It is a wonderful age. I keep telling Carmen to enjoy him at this age, it's over so fast. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor darling, it is so tough when this is happening, tough on MIL, and tough on family.


It sure is Julie!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to have another Jackson photo!


Thanks Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I can imagine that it is very heartbreaking. And you are there daily so the heart is always feeling it. Ronie's suggestion of taking her out on shopping trips sounds like a good one.
> 
> But you know my admonition by now--take care of yourself so you don't get sick yourself. Stress depletes the immune system more than anything.


Thank you Tanya. I do listen to what you say and appreciate your thoughts. I am trying to take care of myself too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Time stops for no man (read no Jackson) he will be at pre-school will he, soon?


I'm not sure what age they start, I will have to ask Carmen. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Fiesta yarns has 2 freebie sweaters. Basic styles that might be useful. I particularly like the sweatshirt pattern, but of course.

http://us7.campaign-archive1.com/?u=1067c6cd4f8c490ca6bba6b36&id=4237893494&e=3e75a4d1da

Free code: 7DD2629FP


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Oh, good, you found the pattern and the link to open it?
> 
> I have been thinking of what to design and was coming up blank. My inner genie has been a bit beaten down lately and is not working well so then I remembered this little gem. Then found the purple yarn in my stash that I shared here the other day. It is cotton/linen/viscose and machine washable. Now to find some contrasting color yarn. Am working on that. I think that sweater will be something very special.
> 
> But any nice yarn would work on this: acrylic, merino, merino mix with cotton or alpaca or angora, ect.


It will be gorgeous Tanya, I look forward to seeing when you've finished it. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm not sure what age they start, I will have to ask Carmen. 💞


I am not sure at all, could be quite different from us, and I think it is different from State to State in Australia.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--My gb is now 5 and in school. Where did 5 yrs go? Jackson will be there before you know it.


OMG Tanya, they grow up so fast!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Fiesta yarns has 2 freebie sweaters. Basic styles that might be useful. I particularly like the sweatshirt pattern, but of course.
> 
> http://us7.campaign-archive1.com/?u=1067c6cd4f8c490ca6bba6b36&id=4237893494&e=3e75a4d1da
> 
> Free code: 7DD2629FP


Basic styles are great Tanya, then you can put your own spin on them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure at all, could be quite different from us, and I think it is different from State to State in Australia.


I don't know either Julie, just when you think you know what's going on they change it. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is a Rowan pattern and I have it saved as a pdf file. Let me see if I can remember how to send one of my personal files.
> 
> -------
> 
> ...


Thanks for adding your Pinterest link!! I had meant to follow you the last time I had it and forgot to.. then is was to late because I deleted the email ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Roses from my Mums garden, even though she died in 2009, my brother is looking after her Roses and every now again I get some for me. &#128158;


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great to see you , Jackson and little bear Ros.
Pleased you managed to tame the yarn Tanya ,A very regal colur..
Super ,fine work Karen .teeny tiny .
Thought it would be very quiet here with many preparing and eating .
Am very disappointed .Totally messed up buying yarn for socks .I will have to remember to cross check the yarns having different meanings from country to country .I found beads which were perfect too .Anyway can use it for something eventually .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Basic styles are great Tanya, then you can put your own spin on them. 💞


That is why I love them. They provide the formula, just like recipes for cooking.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Great to see you , Jackson and little bear Ros.
> Pleased you managed to tame the yarn Tanya ,A very regal colur..
> Super ,fine work Karen .teeny tiny .
> Thought it would be very quiet here with many preparing and eating .
> Am very disappointed .Totally messed up buying yarn for socks .I will have to remember to cross check the yarns having different meanings from country to country .I found beads which were perfect too .Anyway can use it for something eventually .


You are not alone here today at all Ann. First we have many from other countries, like yourself. And then there is me that does not do today. I have a big dinner pot luck on Sunday which is an annual celebration of those of us who are surviving and still have memory of our shared roots.

As for your yarn? Can't recall what the issue was (sorry), but if you got lace wt, then you can double the strands for socks. If heavier wt--well lucky you. A great scarf may be in the making or even a pair of warm boot socks. I have made them with double strand sock yarn or double dk wt yarn for really thick ones.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Advent Calendar that is all owls. The instructions are in German, but there is a pictorial that would make it easy to follow and be able to crochet these little owls.

http://www.haekelscheune.de/anleitung-adventskalender/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ooh, ooh - Lily Go is having a surprise (to me) MKAL - 7 Clues published every day (except Sunday) starting on Dec 10 - not free but it's Lily!

Three Wishes MKAL by Lily Go
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-wishes-mkal


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Advent Calendar that is all owls. The instructions are in German, but there is a pictorial that would make it easy to follow and be able to crochet these little owls.
> 
> http://www.haekelscheune.de/anleitung-adventskalender/


Very cute. Little hanging pockets for notes or just plain stuff for a child.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane. Can you believe our little sweetheart is 2 on Saturday? 💞


Happy Birthday to him!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--I see that you followed me on Pinterest. Sorry I must be pretty boring there compared to all the boards you started. Will have to take some time to go thru all yours.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Tanya. 💞


I think so, too, Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I made another of Deborah Atkinson's Waterton last night so that I could block it correctly - so there's a shot of all 3.
Today's pattern by her is Chocolate Caramel. I didn't bead it because it was fiddly enough with all of those slipped stitches so I used the sparkly cotton.
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2011/07/snowflake-monday_25.html

This is Snowflake Wishes 2 by Joanna Gait - there is a smaller version as well. 
There are both US & UK instructions as well as picture tutorials.
http://www.wishesintherain.net/2015/11/free-pattern-snowflake-wishes-2.html

There are two others by her:
http://www.wishesintherain.net/2015/11/free-pattern-snowflake-wishes-1.html
http://www.wishesintherain.net/2015/11/free-pattern-snowflake-wishes-3.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I think so, too, Tanya.


I think it has a very classy look to it. Am thinking of pairing the purple/violet yarn I have with a bit of yellow and some green or blue. The purple/violet may be a little overwhelming a color if used alone. But there is the flower in which to add some color and the sleeves could be striped with the alternating lace/solid sections. How does that sound? It will be done in a child's size 7 I believe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--more great flakes. Have to avoid them as they can get so addictive and my house needs a major overhaul which I have been picking away at, so virtually no knitting. How strange!

Almost missed seeing your beaded one. I have to try that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I don't know either Julie, just when you think you know what's going on they change it. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Roses from my Mums garden, even though she died in 2009, my brother is looking after her Roses and every now again I get some for me. 💞


Beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--more great flakes. Have to avoid them as they can get so addictive and my house needs a major overhaul which I have been picking away at, so virtually no knitting. How strange!
> Almost missed seeing your beaded one. I have to try that.


I know - can't seem to stop myself. Snowcatcher has so many lovely designs. I almost never saw the Chocolate Caramel one because she has it done in coloured thread do it didn't stand out to me - but I love it.
I had to load the pics separately because the system timed out or something the first time around. Takes a while then from first to last.
That last one is very quick to do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ros, for the congrats on new GS and my roses.

Lovely roses, Ros. And such a nice tie to your mother.

I keep forgetting to mention that adorable cute little bear. Well done, Ros.

Gorgeous flakes, Jane. The Chocolate Carmel is my favorite also. 

We knew of a hiking place close by, and this morning finally, we went hiking there. They have water and trails and seeds.  We got lost, but found our way.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! And Happy Thursday!

It is good to hear from you, Ros. Those are such special memories that you are creating with Jackson. Thank you for sharing them with us. 

Thank you, also, Jane, for more snowflake patterns. They really are fun to do. 

The extended sizes of our Forest Paths Cowl have *not* been test knit. I am sorry that I did not clarify that before we started. I will be very curious to see what you decide to do, Jane.

*Here is the next clue for our MKAL:*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros, for the congrats on new GS and my roses.
> 
> Lovely roses, Ros. And such a nice tie to your mother.
> 
> ...


Could be Clematis, Bev.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm Julie's rose giver, thank you all for the wonderful feedback so glad we can cheer you up in the northern winter with some summer colour. Cheers and happy Thanksgiving from Fan


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, Julie. I bet they are. Thanks.

Fan, Thanks so for stopping by and sharing your garden. We are so glad Julie has you for a friend. Give her a hug from us.

Toni, Don't see a download yet for the next chart.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> http://www.tatting.co.uk/
> http://www.jofirthlacemaking.co.uk/
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Handy-Hands-Tatting-Needles-Thread-Set/dp/B004BOXP4O
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/HOW-TO-NEEDLE-TAT-Beginners/dp/1626468567/ref=pd_sim_201_6/276-0834199-4070803?ie=UTF8&dpID=41LaTxzCWPL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR124%2C160_&refRID=0B7C7BA83H741VTNKBC4
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1590122232/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2/276-0834199-4070803?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_r=0B7C7BA83H741VTNKBC4&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=569136327&pf_rd_i=B004BOXP4O


I have booked marked all this info. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan, that looks so very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fabulous photos, Bev :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...The extended sizes of our Forest Paths Cowl have *not* been test knit. ...


Are you referring only to the lace weight or to the medium & large in fingering as well?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you very much, I love my garden and this year it's done me proud.I have been hanging out washing and just discovered this new mini rose has bloomed. It's name is The Fairy, quite appropriate with the little fairy statue alongside. Enjoy. Fan


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma. We are tickled to find how much is there to explore. So exited to do some more hiking this fall. 

Lovely rose, Fan.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you very much, I love my garden and this year it's done me proud.I have been hanging out washing and just discovered this new mini rose has bloomed. It's name is The Fairy, quite appropriate with the little fairy statue alongside. Enjoy. Fan


I love the little fairy! Looks like she is admiring that rose.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Are you referring only to the lace weight or to the medium & large in fingering as well?


I was referring to the medium and large versions.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you very much, I love my garden and this year it's done me proud.I have been hanging out washing and just discovered this new mini rose has bloomed. It's name is The Fairy, quite appropriate with the little fairy statue alongside. Enjoy. Fan


Thank you, Fan! Your roses are very refreshing.  Welcome to the Lace Party!!! Any friend of Julie's is a friend of ours. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma. We are tickled to find how much is there to explore. So exited to do some more hiking this fall.
> 
> Lovely rose, Fan.


What a beautiful hike you were able to take today, Bev!!!

Did you find the charts?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I was referring to the medium and large versions.


Okay - I'll do the medium & test it out for you.
I didn't get started last night because I needed to wind the yarn & that seemed too much like work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here's my cowl after chart B.


Looking good, Caryn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you very much, I love my garden and this year it's done me proud.I have been hanging out washing and just discovered this new mini rose has bloomed. It's name is The Fairy, quite appropriate with the little fairy statue alongside. Enjoy. Fan


Both lovely, Fan, the rose and the little statue!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I forgot to take pics of today's flakes before the light failed. I'll have to get some in the morning so that they actually look white but here they are with a bit of a yellowish cast.
> First the Deborah Atkinson one - Waterton - which I didn't block correctly. I think that I will have to do it again because it looks so much nicer with the tip opened out. I was in a rush to block it & didn't look back at the picture. When I went to take the picture, I realized that it didn't look as I had remembered.
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2015/11/snowflake-monday_23.html?m=1
> I also thought that the centre would look nice as a small version so I doubled the cotton for that - otherwise it would have been really tiny.
> ...


Very pretty. you must have quite a collection now. How are you going to display them?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely yarn, Jane. I think it will work wonderfully.  More very cool flakes, Jane.
> 
> Here's my Chart B. I am really enjoying watching this pattern develop, Toni.


Lovely. The beads work very well, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovely snow flakes, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *Lurker 2* --> This link is mainly for you: http://jaslamb.weebly.com/uploads/3/2/0/6/3206651/monogrammed_gansy_christening_gown.pdf
> 
> I have more Christening gown links...but I saw the gansy part of the title...and had to resolve and download it. I may not be working on the larger items yet...but practice on a SLIGHTLY smaller item will teach me to work larger later.
> 
> I taught myself socks working on baby socks first...then worked on the teen-age and adult socks afterword. Theory first then semi-monotony due to larger size. I perfected my heels first, then worried about Aran style patterns second.


I love that christening gown. I knitted one for my own children but it was nowhere near as complex.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Bev...and any other prospective grandmother:
> http://jaslamb.weebly.com/floral-trellis-christening-gown.html
> http://jaslamb.weebly.com/folded-ribbon-christening-gown.html
> http://jaslamb.weebly.com/cabled-yoke-christening-gown.html
> ...


All gorgeous but I like the gansey one most of all.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--I see that you followed me on Pinterest. Sorry I must be pretty boring there compared to all the boards you started. Will have to take some time to go thru all yours.


Well I am afraid I am addicted to Pinterest  I really enjoy a quiet Saturday morning going through all the pins I get in my emails.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much for the great start Toni. Hi everyone, as per usual of late, I'm so far behind!!!! I've missed you all sooooo much!!! Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate it .It's been hard going with my darling MIL. I think I told you she's in a high care nursing home, supposedly secure, but she escaped the other day and was wandering down the road, she was about 50m down the road when they found her. She was very upset when they took her back because she just wanted to go to the shops.💞 Ros


Oh, poor lady. But a worry for you, Ros - so sorry for that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Bev. 😀 On Monday the 16th November I decided to surprise Carmen, so I got up early and drove for 2hours 15 minutes and I pulled over a couple of houses away from hers and sent her a text asking if the kettle was on. I pulled into her driveway and she was looking out of her bedroom window. Needless to say I had a great 5 days with them and of course I gave Jackson lots of kisses and cuddles from all of you!!!! Another much needed break. 😍💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful Roses Ros!! and Fan thank you so much for sharing your garden. Mine has been cleaned up and put away until next year. It is great to see sunny beautiful gardens when we are so cold and gray here 

Jane those are great!! you are a master snowflake maker now


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I made a little Gypsycream bear. It's from the Poppets accessories patterns. 💞


So cute.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I was just reading over thinking to my self what a nice group of ladies you all are and those snowflakes are just delightful to see when all of a sudden now comes the newest clue!!! Just downloaded it and so far I am on the second clue row 11. Our turkey is still in the oven and we will be having our dinner at 4:00 pm Pacific Coast Time or in about 2 1/2 hours.. We have a couple of very hungry granddaughters staying with us and waiting or one more grandson to join us.

Happy Thanksgiving to All.


TLL said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! And Happy Thursday!
> 
> It is good to hear from you, Ros. Those are such special memories that you are creating with Jackson. Thank you for sharing them with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you very much. As well as knitting, crochet, I like to do cross stitch and having a special love of fairies here is a project I did awhile back, she's called the bad faerie, and took me 5 years to finish as was busy on other things, and has 100,000 stitches. Enjoy Fan


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I was just reading over thinking to my self what a nice group of ladies you all are and those snowflakes are just delightful to see when all of a sudden now comes the newest clue!!! Just downloaded it and so far I am on the second clue row 11. Our turkey is still in the oven and we will be having our dinner at 4:00 pm Pacific Coast Time or in about 2 1/2 hours.. We have a couple of very hungry granddaughters staying with us and waiting or one more grandson to join us.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to All.


Our dinner will be around 3pm Pacific Coast time  I am on the Southern Oregon Coast.. what part of the Coast are you at??? The closest person on KP to me is in Medford LOL not very close at all..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I made another of Deborah Atkinson's Waterton last night so that I could block it correctly - so there's a shot of all 3.
> Today's pattern by her is Chocolate Caramel. I didn't bead it because it was fiddly enough with all of those slipped stitches so I used the sparkly cotton.
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2011/07/snowflake-monday_25.html
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, Jane. You really have a thing going, don't you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful snowflakes, Jane!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros, for the congrats on new GS and my roses.
> 
> Lovely roses, Ros. And such a nice tie to your mother.
> 
> ...


Lovely wintery pics. I especially like the reflections.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan, Fairy is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Julie's rose giver, thank you all for the wonderful feedback so glad we can cheer you up in the northern winter with some summer colour. Cheers and happy Thanksgiving from Fan


Your garden is beautiful, Fan.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Very pretty. you must have quite a collection now. How are you going to display them?


Thanks - I am planning on gifting a good many of them. I already have quite a large number of flakes in my tree - most of which need re-stiffening.
I have to think a bit about the big ones. They are too big for the tree & I have beaded flakes that I have made for my windows. I have to think of some place where they will show up well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane those are great!! you are a master snowflake maker now


Thank you very much, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you very much. As well as knitting, crochet, I like to do cross stitch and having a special love of fairies here is a project I did awhile back, she's called the bad faerie, and took me 5 years to finish as was busy on other things, and has 100,000 stitches. Enjoy Fan


That is very dramatic! Lovely work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Gorgeous, Jane. You really have a thing going, don't you.


It has taken control of me, I think!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> What a beautiful hike you were able to take today, Bev!!!
> 
> Did you find the charts?


Thanks, Toni. Had a good time and planning on going back again.

Nope, did not find the chart. I'll have to go looking for it. FOUND IT!! It's printed out now.  I worked on Canis Majoris this afternoon. Got beads on it now.  Going to start this chart and work on my gansey tonight.

Thanks, Linda. Re: beads on Chart B.  Thanks again for your comments on my pics.

Oh, Fan, your Fairy took lots of work. I have done cross stitch. I know.

I have a chocolate cheese cake done and ready. Didn't have time to get it chilled. Time to make those cheesesteaks. It's what DH ordered.  Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

ARGGGHHHHHH! My Forest Paths has a twist in it. Gotta rip it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> ARGGGHHHHHH! My Forest Paths has a twist in it. Gotta rip it.


Oh dear- I know how frustrating that has to be- happened with the red Guernsey- first time round!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--having to rip out the twisted piece is so frustrating. But you had a good hike today, got great new pics and accomplished a chocolate cheesecake--lots more than I did.
Those fuzzy seed heads are so interesting. You ought to be able to look them up or bring in a pic to the coop extension to have them id it.

Linda--thank you for liking my s'flakes

Jane--went flipping thru Atkinson's flake pics. What an eye strain but what an eyeful of beauty. I like her idea of stringing them up banner like. The chocolate one, which took me some time to find, looks great. She is not afraid of using color, fades, sparkles, etc and neither should we.
Interesting how she wraps them around stones.

Fan--how nice to meet you. Love seeing your springtime garden now that we are in winter color mode up north here. Definitely perks up the spirit. Your bad fairy is intriguing. Amazing how many stitches we effect in our work.

Ronie--Pinterest can be an addict's draw for sure. But it provides such eye candy and inspiration of all sorts. How can it be bad!

Got half my coffee table cleaned off, throwing out piles of paper that were there. Then got a phone call about my computer which turned out to be a scam. However, it unnerved me enough to call Microsoft. Amazingly there was no wait on the phone and the tech person was actually very helpful altho it took about 1.5 hours on the phone with him and an accent that was hard to understand so a fair amount of stress trying to hear. So there went my afternoon and I lost the warmer sun today. Tomorrow may be better weather so will try to get outside a bit: at the very least time to bring in firewood.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie and Tanya. I really have had a good day. And I am more upset that I did not notice it sooner, than I am about having to rip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie and Tanya. I really have had a good day. And I am more upset that I did not notice it sooner, than I am about having to rip.


Good for you, Bev!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - I'll do the medium & test it out for you.
> I didn't get started last night because I needed to wind the yarn & that seemed too much like work.


Do you know how big you want it to be when it is finished? If I stretch out my "small" size it ends up with a 36" circumference.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, lots of pages, not sure if I will get caught up, ate two turkey dinners so I am moving a bit slowly, lol. 

Welcome back Ros. 
Lovely gardens Fan. 
Bev, you made a mobius cowl  
Thanks for clue C Toni. I am making the medium with (best I can tell) sport weight. 
Wow, teeny flake Karen, lots of patience for that work. 
Nice snowflakes Jane, you have been taken over by these  
I know I missed posts but will go back to read them later. Hope all have a nice night (day downunder).
Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> I was just reading over thinking to my self what a nice group of ladies you all are and those snowflakes are just delightful to see when all of a sudden now comes the newest clue!!! Just downloaded it and so far I am on the second clue row 11. Our turkey is still in the oven and we will be having our dinner at 4:00 pm Pacific Coast Time or in about 2 1/2 hours.. We have a couple of very hungry granddaughters staying with us and waiting or one more grandson to join us.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to All.


Awe! We are so glad you have stopped by and joined us. Have a wonderful time with your family!!!



Fan said:


> Thank you very much. As well as knitting, crochet, I like to do cross stitch and having a special love of fairies here is a project I did awhile back, she's called the bad faerie, and took me 5 years to finish as was busy on other things, and has 100,000 stitches. Enjoy Fan


Wow! What a challenging piece! Counted cross stitch is fun. You have done a beautiful job on this one. Karen likes to do this craft also. 

Oh, Bev! That twist just snuck itself right in there, didn't it?! You have a beautiful color combination going though and it will be so nice when you are done!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bev, you made a mobius cowl


I did!  And I seriously considered continuing for a small bit, but I am making the smallest one and just not enough room for a twist. 

Thanks, Toni, and all for the encouragement. All ripped now. Going to start chart again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I made another of Deborah Atkinson's Waterton last night so that I could block it correctly - so there's a shot of all 3.
> Today's pattern by her is Chocolate Caramel. I didn't bead it because it was fiddly enough with all of those slipped stitches so I used the sparkly cotton.
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2011/07/snowflake-monday_25.html
> 
> ...


They all look so pretty, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Julie's rose giver, thank you all for the wonderful feedback so glad we can cheer you up in the northern winter with some summer colour. Cheers and happy Thanksgiving from Fan


Welcome, Fan. Lovely flowers!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Fabulous photos, Bev :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam.  We had a lovely hike.

Recast on, joined with multiple checking-NO Twist. Yay! All is good. Working on Chart A.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam.  We had a lovely hike.
> 
> Recast on, joined with multiple checking-NO Twist. Yay! All is good. Working on Chart A.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam.  We had a lovely hike.
> 
> Recast on, joined with multiple checking-NO Twist. Yay! All is good. Working on Chart A.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam.  We had a lovely hike.
> 
> Recast on, joined with multiple checking-NO Twist. Yay! All is good. Working on Chart A.


Great!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Posted on the wrong thread.
Here is a lacy Christmas stocking from 2015 Stashdown.
the other 2 are a picture of a mitten cozy. To keep drinks hot or cold longer and protect fingers.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone I will be back later to catch up again. I just heard the most amazing news and just had to share!!!! Do you remember Keira-Lee's 8 year old cousin Dakotah who had cancer? Well it's my pleasure to say she is in remission and will be going home a couple of days after Christmas. A big thank you to all of you for your love, support, hugs, positive thoughts and prayers.&#128525;&#128158;&#128525;&#128158; Ros


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> ARGGGHHHHHH! My Forest Paths has a twist in it. Gotta rip it.


What a shame! I feel for you. 
Edit. I am pleased you have managed to start afresh :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am so pleased to hear the good news about Dakotan. I will keep the prayers going though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am so pleased to hear the good news about Dakotah. I will keep the prayers going though.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am so pleased to hear the good news about Dakotah. I will keep the prayers going though.


Thank you so much Norma, I must admit I cried happy tears. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am so pleased to hear the good news about Dakotah. I will keep the prayers going though.


From me, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--It is wonderful news about Dakota. She has such a beautiful, sweet face and clearly looks happy.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

5-10 new faces...WOW!

Just remember I'm here mainly to help out the MS Windows difficulties --> those who are enjoying that to chat with. I don't have a Mac or Linux but can research as needed. For the new people, all y'all "experts" know I'm here for the knitting news. :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Do you know how big you want it to be when it is finished? If I stretch out my "small" size it ends up with a 36" circumference.


That doesn't seem very small! Can you wrap it twice around your neck?
I never managed to CO again last night. I was up early consequently tired early. After supper, I spent some time considering which beads to use - still won't know until it happens - then went to learn the Channel CO - realized that my head was too muddled to try it so I did a little crochet instead.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wonderful news. Will continue to keep her in my prayers.

Sue


RosD said:


> Hi everyone I will be back later to catch up again. I just heard the most amazing news and just had to share!!!! Do you remember Keira-Lee's 8 year old cousin Dakotah who had cancer? Well it's my pleasure to say she is in remission and will be going home a couple of days after Christmas. A big thank you to all of you for your love, support, hugs, positive thoughts and prayers.😍💞😍💞 Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

1 free pattern of your choosing using CODE: turkeyday - offer good until Nov 30th, 2015. 
(Mostly crochet)
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/articles-of-a-domestic-goddess

Free Beta download until December 11th 
Nakahi Shawl by Francoise Danoy
http://www.arohaknits.com/journal/2015/11/26/free-beta-download-nakahi-shawl

Lovely Leaves Shawl by Francoise Danoy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lovely-leaves-shawl

Not knitting or crochet but I thought that it was cute - we do have cat lovers here!
Cat Alphabet from Craftypodes Embroidery & Cross-Stitch
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/embroidery/hand-embroidery/cat-alphabet/137286?_ct=rbew&_ctp=194051


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Nice snowflakes Jane, you have been taken over by these  ...


I have & I feel that I am just about ready to let go now.
I was holding myself back from new COs for the past several weeks because of a few test knits & the snowflakes but in the past few days, I have created 6 new project pages! (Apart from the snowflake ones.) Not all CO - but deadlines approaching fast.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> They all look so pretty, Jane.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Here is a lacy Christmas stocking from 2015 Stashdown. the other 2 are a picture of a mitten cozy. ...


Good work , Tricia.
Ticking Christmas presents off your list?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Do you remember Keira-Lee's 8 year old cousin Dakotah who had cancer? Well it's my pleasure to say she is in remission and will be going home a couple of days after Christmas...


That is fantastic news , Ros!
What a great Christmas present for Dakotah & her family.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Bon Voyage, Sue!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - I am planning on gifting a good many of them. I already have quite a large number of flakes in my tree - most of which need re-stiffening.
> I have to think a bit about the big ones. They are too big for the tree & I have beaded flakes that I have made for my windows. I have to think of some place where they will show up well.


Garlands and mobiles come to mind. I think if I can get enough made I will try to fashion a mobile.

I'm not getting anything done at the moment as I'm at my daughter's baby sitting while she and her partner attend a friend's funeral. He was only 40, diagnosed with lung cancer in September. He and his wife adopted a little boy 2 years ago as she couldn't conceive. So much sadness lately.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone I will be back later to catch up again. I just heard the most amazing news and just had to share!!!! Do you remember Keira-Lee's 8 year old cousin Dakotah who had cancer? Well it's my pleasure to say she is in remission and will be going home a couple of days after Christmas. A big thank you to all of you for your love, support, hugs, positive thoughts and prayers.😍💞😍💞 Ros


It is so nice to hear such good news, Ros. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

3 lovely designs from Louisa Harding
The Holly & The Ivy (I love that colourway! Makes me want to knit it right now!!)
Spiced Punch
Frosted Leaves
http://www.louisaharding.co.uk/justgiving.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Garlands and mobiles come to mind. I think if I can get enough made I will try to fashion a mobile.


Looking forward to seeing the result. 


> I'm not getting anything done at the moment as I'm at my daughter's baby sitting while she and her partner attend a friend's funeral. He was only 40, diagnosed with lung cancer in September. He and his wife adopted a little boy 2 years ago as she couldn't conceive. So much sadness lately.


Sad indeed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, love the idea of a mitten cozy. Very cute.

Ros, such wonderful news of Dakotah. How wonderful! She is gorgeous. Love the smile. 

Jane, I love the Spiced punch cowl. Bookmarked!! The others are very nice also.

Linda, so sad. Hugs. Praying for all. 

Finished chart A last night before bed. Gonna nail chart B today.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Two websites to help BOTH the shuttle and needle tatters:
http://www.georgiaseitz.com/2002/translat.html
http://palmettotatters.org/patterns/glossarytattingtermsptgtatdays.pdf

This top link should help jscaplen with a request. I'm downloading the PDF file now. You can never have enough dictionaries of specialty here on Knitter's Paradise!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--it is very sad that this young man has passed leaving a new family. Wish I could wave a magic wand and create good health for everyone.

Jane--have been thinking of making snowflake and amigurumi mobiles myself. Also, think of the Tibetan peace banners with their colorful triangle flags. These snowflakes, especially the colored or sparkling ones would look great strung up and hung across a window or a room.

Just did the Chocolate Caramel flake in a green. Have a bag of small cotton yarn balls and this green was just 2 st shy on the flake, but so be it. Did you have any problem with her beginning of this pattern? It seems something is off with it but couldn't figure out why.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have & I feel that I am just about ready to let go now.
> I was holding myself back from new COs for the past several weeks because of a few test knits & the snowflakes but in the past few days, I have created 6 new project pages! (Apart from the snowflake ones.) Not all CO - but deadlines approaching fast.


I relate. These little, quickie projects are really good when the fingers want action but the rest of us needs a break.

Oh, BTW, I left some of the glue stiffening mixture in the glass bowl that was being used for dipping. It was relatively dried out when I soaked in last nite. This a.m. the glue swelled and came loose with not too much scrubbing. So maybe it is not a permanent as some have written.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful roses from your mom's garden Ros, and such a lovely memory.

That Lilly Go MKAL cowl sounds pretty Jane. I think I will get that one too. I am liking these cowls more and more. 
The newest snowflakes are added to my files. Yours are beautiful once again.

Glad you had a nice walk Bev. Love the new pictures. Those seed heads are so fluffy looking. I don't think I've ever seen a vine like that. They kind of look like Queen Anne's lace, but I know that isn't a vine.

Got the new chart Toni and did one repeat so far. It's a pretty pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Garlands and mobiles come to mind. I think if I can get enough made I will try to fashion a mobile.
> 
> I'm not getting anything done at the moment as I'm at my daughter's baby sitting while she and her partner attend a friend's funeral. He was only 40, diagnosed with lung cancer in September. He and his wife adopted a little boy 2 years ago as she couldn't conceive. So much sadness lately.


So sad, been one thing after another for you, Linda!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very pretty garden Fan. Thanks for sharing summer with us. Your counter cross stitch fairy is amazing. Very nice work!

Thank you Linda for the kind comment on my cowl.

Bev, sorry you had to go to the frog pond, but glad you got started on the right track now!

Tricia, lovely work. That Christmas stocking is a pretty stitch and the little mitten cozies are so cute.

Ros, what wonderful news about Dakota. She really is a beautiful little girl and it is so good to see her smiling again.

Good idea about the snowflake mobile Linda.
Sorry to hear such sad news for your daughter. 

Jane, I love the spiced punch cowl and saved that one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Just did the Chocolate Caramel flake in a green...Did you have any problem with her beginning of this pattern? It seems something is off with it but couldn't figure out why.


No - what seemed off to you?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn. Yes, I loved those seed heads. They were soft and fluffy and blowing in the wind.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am sorry it took longer to answer. I am in Southern California, Orange County. Our dinner was at 4:00 pm and we were all quite full as always and quite thankful as well.


Ronie said:


> Our dinner will be around 3pm Pacific Coast time  I am on the Southern Oregon Coast.. what part of the Coast are you at??? The closest person on KP to me is in Medford LOL not very close at all..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, such a sad loss.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free unitl Nov 30 - says $1 but add it to the cart for $0
MKAL to start in January - from the designer of Dancing Bees & Secret Garden
Urquart Castle by Kate Poe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/urquart-castle


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you are back on track Bev.

Good news about Dakotah Ros. Fabulous smile.

6 new projects Jane? Wow. That would be too ambitious for me but very doable for you 

I picked up my WTLF and made some progress on Clue 3 (I think it's clue 3, rows 31 - 50). I'll work on Toni's Clue C over the weekend so should have that one caught up soon.

(((hugs))) Linda.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Fan, Fairy is lovely :thumbup:


I almost missed it!! we must of been posting at the same time  it is very nice and I can see why it took so long. but so well worth it


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...6 new projects Jane? Wow. That would be too ambitious for me but very doable for you ...


I will confess that I might not start them all on time. 
I want to do a scarf (perhaps matching cap) for Michael for Christmas so that needs to be CO plus there is a Boo KAL starting Dec. 1 for which I hope to restart Wintersweet... besides finishing Be With You... and the advent scarf that I started for Sue's party... goodness knows what else. (Just opened my picnic hamper - which holds my most current WIPs - & guess what I saw... Montego!! - still not blocked.)
The one that I really want to keep up with is Lily's.

Now *you* fess up: how many do you have active right now?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

so much going on.. I'll try to remember it all 

Lots of wonderful patterns Jane.. thanks.. and I agree if I had the yarn for the Holly and Ivy I would want to cast on right away too 

Bev I am glad you got it sorted out and are back on track again... I am going to bet you will get it done quickly 

Beautiful picture of a little angel Ros.. I am so glad she is getting better.. 

I am so sorry Linda.. it does seem like so much sorrow this season.. My client who passed at the beginning of the year went fast too..... it was a shock to us all  (((hugs))))

Sue I hope you enjoy this vacation!! I know seeing all the Christmas sites will be stunning and a feast for the eyes 

Thanks for getting back to me patocenizo I didn't make it back in here after I asked... we were busy with our meal.. I was so full.. I asked my Hubby how in the world does a person get stuffed with 1 spoon full of everything LOL but I was stuffed and we all went for a walk around the block to help feel better!! ran into several others who had the same idea 

Well I need to get ready for work... Have a great day/evening all


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Free unitl Nov 30 - says $1 but add it to the cart for $0
> MKAL to start in January - from the designer of Dancing Bees & Secret Garden
> Urquart Castle by Kate Poe
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/urquart-castle


I suppose I should say thanks for the notice but I am sinking further and further under my WIP's, lol. (yes, I joined)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Now *you* fess up: how many do you have active right now?


WTLF - working clue 3
Dancing Bees - working clue 4?? (lattice)
Forest MKAL - about 1/4 done (after the frogging incident)
Forest Path Cowl - finished blue B
Scoreboard Cowl - 1-1/2 games behind, this one does not finish until Jan or Feb
Greek Revival - about 1/4 done
Bonnie's Wish - border started
Wandering Moon - cast on but not much more
Maid Marion Dress - a couple inches of the hem done

Gosh, I am tired now just typing all those, lol.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone I will be back later to catch up again. I just heard the most amazing news and just had to share!!!! Do you remember Keira-Lee's 8 year old cousin Dakotah who had cancer? Well it's my pleasure to say she is in remission and will be going home a couple of days after Christmas. A big thank you to all of you for your love, support, hugs, positive thoughts and prayers.😍💞😍💞 Ros


Ros, that is wonderful news!!! I can totally understand your tears of joy. She will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers also. Praise God!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No - what seemed off to you?


Well to begin with the center is off center--something that never happens in my experience.

Then the pattern begins with the first row into the center. When you get to the 6th loop or petal it does not finish equal to the other 5. Something is missing, wrongly added, or ??? in the pattern as I read it, or perhaps misread it. Now that I know what the pattern is supposed to do, I might frog it back and redo it based on what should happen. Will try to send a pic during next cleaning break.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am w you on that one.


MissMelba said:


> I suppose I should say thanks for the notice but I am sinking further and further under my WIP's, lol. (yes, I joined)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> ARGGGHHHHHH! My Forest Paths has a twist in it. Gotta rip it.


Bev, Sorry. So frustrating. Glad you got it fixed.



ttl said:


> Do you know how big you want it to be when it is finished? If I stretch out my "small" size it ends up with a 36" circumference.


That sounds big for the small size. I think mine is 16" and stretches to 19-20". I've been wondering if it will stretch enough to go over my head and not be so small as to be tight around my neck.

Good news about Dakotah.

Trying to get Christmas gists made, Jane. I got way behind working on hats and headbands for the children's home. But i had a tall kitchen bag nearly full and they emailed that the hats and things would be put to good use.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip Sue and be careful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here is a lacy Christmas stocking from 2015 Stashdown.
> the other 2 are a picture of a mitten cozy. To keep drinks hot or cold longer and protect fingers.


Looking good, Tricia! How big are those mitten cozies? They are a good idea. 



jscaplen said:


> That doesn't seem very small! Can you wrap it twice around your neck?
> I never managed to CO again last night. I was up early consequently tired early. After supper, I spent some time considering which beads to use - still won't know until it happens - then went to learn the Channel CO - realized that my head was too muddled to try it so I did a little crochet instead.


No, it won't go twice around my neck. Two more repeats of 33 stitches would give another 18 inches of stretched fabric, theoretically.

I hope you are feeling more rested today. The Channel Cast On is pretty easy once you get going on it. Cast on two stitches, put your needle *between* the two stitches to knit the next stitch, put it back on the needle *after* the 2nd sts as the third stitch. Place your needle between the 2nd and 3rd sts, knit the next st, put it back on after the 3rd st, it is now the 4th st. etc. (I finished the blue lake snowflake last night. These things really are addicting.  )


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> That sounds big for the small size. I think mine is 16" and stretches to 19-20". I've been wondering if it will stretch enough to go over my head and not be so small as to be tight around my neck....


I wonder if mine is bigger because I knitted it fairly loosely?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> .....Got the new chart Toni and did one repeat so far. It's a pretty pattern. Thanks.


I am glad you like it, Caryn. I love the flow of the stitches and how the pattern reminds me of pine cones.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Bon Voyage, Sue!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well to begin with the center is off center ...Then the pattern begins with the first row into the center. When you get to the 6th loop or petal it does not finish equal to the other 5....


The joining "loop" for the 1st round is (ch2, tr) instead of ch6 so that the next round starts in the middle of the loop. She uses this technique fairly often. In some other patterns that I have done, it says to slst to the next starting point.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Garlands and mobiles come to mind. I think if I can get enough made I will try to fashion a mobile.
> 
> I'm not getting anything done at the moment as I'm at my daughter's baby sitting while she and her partner attend a friend's funeral. He was only 40, diagnosed with lung cancer in September. He and his wife adopted a little boy 2 years ago as she couldn't conceive. So much sadness lately.


I am so sorry, Linda. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Gosh, I am tired now just typing all those, lol.


It makes me want to go CO some more projects!
;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> No, it won't go twice around my neck. Two more repeats of 33 stitches would give another 18 inches of stretched fabric, theoretically.
> 
> I hope you are feeling more rested today. The Channel Cast On is pretty easy once you get going on it. Cast on two stitches, put your needle *between* the two stitches to knit the next stitch, put it back on the needle *after* the 2nd sts as the third stitch. Place your needle between the 2nd and 3rd sts, knit the next st, put it back on after the 3rd st, it is now the 4th st. etc. (I finished the blue lake snowflake last night. These things really are addicting.  )


Toni--sounds like you are using a CABLE Cast on. Here is Euny Jang w/a demo of the Channel Island Cast On

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KLqIX.glhWjRgARqIsnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTByZWc0dGJtBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQDBGdwb3MDMQ--?p=Channel+Cast+On+In+Knitting&vid=988013638f3d657d1f346eabb918cf55&turl=http%3A%2F%2Ftse2.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DWN.y5pqzVZ4WIRRtXQPD%252b3SWg%26pid%3D15.1%26h%3D168%26w%3D300%26c%3D7%26rs%3D1&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dup-0QOubXQ8&tit=Channel+Island+Cast-on+with+Eunny+Jang&c=0&h=168&w=300&l=180&sigr=11bb5kbqg&sigt=1167u8acq&sigi=12n9bsflh&age=1284576841&fr2=p%3As%2Cv%3Av&fr=yhs-mozilla-008&hsimp=yhs-008&hspart=mozilla&tt=b


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...they emailed that the hats and things would be put to good use.


I am sure that makes up for getting behind in other things, Tricia. Nice to know that your work is appreciated.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> No, it won't go twice around my neck. Two more repeats of 33 stitches would give another 18 inches of stretched fabric, theoretically.


I'll do the medium, I think.


> The Channel Cast On is pretty easy once you get going on it. ...


Oh, that sounds like the cable CO. I was looking for Channel CO on YouTube & found the Channel Island CO & figured that was the same thing. It isn't what you describe here, though. Please advise.


> I finished the blue lake snowflake last night. These things really are addicting.


Tell me about it! I just finished blocking Irish Hearts - will let it dry a bit more & send a pic.
I am going to have to find some finer cotton - the thinest that I have is #10. I'd like to make smaller versions of these snowflakes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The joining "loop" for the 1st round is (ch2, tr) instead of ch6 so that the next round starts in the middle of the loop. She uses this technique fairly often. In some other patterns that I have done, it says to slst to the next starting point.


I think I was not reading the first petal loop. You can see where the second row begins by the end tail near the top. I did the ch2, tr but it may not have been placed properly. Or the next ch 2, dc is wrong but am not seeing where it should have been differently


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> WTLF - working clue 3
> Dancing Bees - working clue 4?? (lattice)
> Forest MKAL - about 1/4 done (after the frogging incident)
> Forest Path Cowl - finished blue B
> ...


LOL!!! You are doing great, Melanie!

Thanks for the prompting, Jane. I was just thinking about WIP's yesterday and the Ship Wreck Shawl that I cast on and haven't touched since, Lace Eater that is only on the upper part yet, my DD's sweater that languishes with good intentions, the poncho for my other DD, the 2nd mitt to go with the test knit we just finished, the beaded version of Forest Paths Cowl, more snowflakes - these have a deadline of early December, those men's size 14 socks that I now have all of the parts for, legwarmers and mitts DD's have requested - and a hat, I think I will stop here. I have way more ideas than time at this point.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I have way more ideas than time at this point.


Always the case. Better than not having any ideas at all!
Just so you know, I didn't confess all of my sins in my list.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--sounds like you are using a CABLE Cast on. Here is Euny Jang w/a demo of the Channel Island Cast On
> 
> http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KLqIX.glhWjRgARqIsnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTByZWc0dGJtBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQDBGdwb3MDMQ--?p=Channel+Cast+On+In+Knitting&vid=988013638f3d657d1f346eabb918cf55&turl=http%3A%2F%2Ftse2.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DWN.y5pqzVZ4WIRRtXQPD%252b3SWg%26pid%3D15.1%26h%3D168%26w%3D300%26c%3D7%26rs%3D1&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dup-0QOubXQ8&tit=Channel+Island+Cast-on+with+Eunny+Jang&c=0&h=168&w=300&l=180&sigr=11bb5kbqg&sigt=1167u8acq&sigi=12n9bsflh&age=1284576841&fr2=p%3As%2Cv%3Av&fr=yhs-mozilla-008&hsimp=yhs-008&hspart=mozilla&tt=b


Thank you, Tanya! No, I did the one I described, the Cable Cast On. I am sorry for the confusion!!! The Channel CO is very nice though!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think I was not reading the first petal loop. You can see where the second row begins by the end tail near the top. I did the ch2, tr but it may not have been placed properly. Or the next ch 2, dc is wrong but am not seeing where it should have been differently


Hard to see with the thicker yarn. I think that I'd have to start another one to figure it out. I can do that later if you want. I want to CO Toni's cowl & block something for Elizabeth first.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, that sounds like the cable CO. I was looking for Channel CO on YouTube & found the Channel Island CO & figured that was the same thing. It isn't what you describe here, though. Please advise.


You are right! It is the Cable Cast On. I am so sorry!!! Somehow I got the names confused.  I used the Cable Cast On, Jane, and it gives lots of stretch. The medium size will probably give you the length you are looking for for your cowl.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I want to CO Toni's cowl & block something for Elizabeth first.


Would this be the Montego she has been trying to swipe?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Always the case. Better than not having any ideas at all!
> Just so you know, I didn't confess all of my sins in my list.


*LOL!!!* Oh, how I understand!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> You are right! It is the Cable Cast On....


I am so glad to learn that because I was trying to follow the video & my yarn doesn't do what hers does.
I was thinking that I might use size 6/0 beads in the CO & size 8/0 in the body. Would that look okay, do you think? I am not sure if I have enough of either if I do the medium. Also, it seems a fair number of beads & the 8/0 in the body would be less imposing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Would this be the Montego she has been trying to swipe?


Yes - but she hasn't tried really hard. I am sure that she could do better! I'd just be happy for it to be blocked - don't mind her swiping it.
ETA: 
I just reread your post - the item that I need to block for Elizabeth is something that I was test knitting for her - not the Montego.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am so glad to learn that because I was trying to follow the video & my yarn doesn't do what hers does.
> I was thinking that I might use size 6/0 beads in the CO & size 8/0 in the body. Would that look okay, do you think? I am not sure if I have enough of either if I do the medium. Also, it seems a fair number of beads & the 8/0 in the body would be less imposing.


I think that combination of beads would look great! I like the idea of the bigger beads on the edges. :thumbup:

Thanks for the additional pattern temptations! That castle one sure looks like it will be a fun one!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is today's Snowcatcher flake: Irish Hearts.
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2009/12/snowflake-monday_21.html
Any requests for tomorrow's?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is today's Snowcatcher flake: Irish Hearts.
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2009/12/snowflake-monday_21.html
> Any requests for tomorrow's?


Very similar to the Century flake


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I found a few minutes and made a snowflake! Loops & Threads Payette in Icicle. #1 from the Sally George patterns posted on this thread. I made a miss count somewhere, so, it is not perfectly symmetrical. But it was fun!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hard to see with the thicker yarn. I think that I'd have to start another one to figure it out. I can do that later if you want. I want to CO Toni's cowl & block something for Elizabeth first.


That would be fine. I think I will frog mine all the way back after I do dump runs and some more house organizing. My living room coffee table (a 4' x 4') cut down old dining table is finally cleaned off, much paper discarded and the rest organized into more orderly piles or filed. That is an annual feat that takes about 5-6 hours to do. Now for the kitchen and the area around the dining room table so people can move around.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I found a few minutes and made a snowflake! Loops & Threads Payette in Icicle. #1 from the Sally George patterns posted on this thread. I made a miss count somewhere, so, it is not perfectly symmetrical. But it was fun!


Looks good from here!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am so pleased to hear the good news about Dakotan. I will keep the prayers going though.


Me, too, Ros! Wonderful news. I will continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Garlands and mobiles come to mind. I think if I can get enough made I will try to fashion a mobile.
> 
> I'm not getting anything done at the moment as I'm at my daughter's baby sitting while she and her partner attend a friend's funeral. He was only 40, diagnosed with lung cancer in September. He and his wife adopted a little boy 2 years ago as she couldn't conceive. So much sadness lately.


So sad to hear, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Would this be the Montego she has been trying to swipe?


 :lol: :lol: Good one, Melanie.

I did Jeny's Amazingly Stretchy Cast on, to match her Stretchy Bind off, which I use. Not to bad to learn. Course, I had two tries on the Cast on. 

Jane, I am using size 6 beads. Or I will be when I get there sometime today.  Love your new snowflake.

MrsMurdog, love your snowflake. Looks nice with the sparkles.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> I found a few minutes and made a snowflake! Loops & Threads Payette in Icicle. #1 from the Sally George patterns posted on this thread. I made a miss count somewhere, so, it is not perfectly symmetrical. But it was fun!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Looks better than my wonky one with a short leg


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> I found a few minutes and made a snowflake! Loops & Threads Payette in Icicle. #1 from the Sally George patterns posted on this thread. I made a miss count somewhere, so, it is not perfectly symmetrical. But it was fun!


It looks so nice with the sequins - paillettes, as they say in French. Pale blue against white is perfect for snowflakes.
As for lack of symmetry - our mantra throughout the snowflake party has been: No two snowflakes are alike. So we've been including little booboos under that umbrella.
Yours looks much nicer than the designer's models.
P.S. Too hard to find where you went astray so we won't tell anyone that it isn't perfect. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...much paper discarded and the rest organized into more orderly piles or filed. ...


I wish someone would take care of mine!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane...Love your new snowflake...


Thank you, Bev 
If I do one a day, it would take more than a year to do them all. She has 5 ebooks of flakes that do not appear among these, as well!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I wish someone would take care of mine!


As I like to say: I'll do yours if you do mine!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've got 4 of the 8 points of another snowflake tatted...started on #5 (to attach to 2 of the 4). This should be easier than the tatted hearts pattern (though I added 2 of the patterns to the bottom of the pile for *someone* to ask and purchase).

Which of the two presented patterns was chosen by jscaplen? I'm not telling. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :lol: :lol: Good one, Melanie.
> 
> I did Jeny's Amazingly Stretchy Cast on, to match her Stretchy Bind off, which I use. Not to bad to learn. Course, I had two tries on the Cast on.
> 
> ...


So glad you tried Jeny's CO and BO. I have been using them for some time and have encouraged people to use them. Once you get the hang of them, they are pretty easy and go quickly. And they really are stretchy.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I am cross with myself after replying to all the posts ,touch something and it disappears .
Melanie ...take care or your clothes will shrink if you have 2 dinners .
Mrs M ..good snowflake .
Bev ..sorry you were twisted at least not bitter and twisted .You will soon catch up. I am having bead shortage too and am thinking of doing a slightly different one on some of the rows .
Tricia ..good work.
Pam..like your knitting too.
Ronie ..we always used to walk after eating but now I usually sleep .One of the many changes since aging .
Ros ..sad about your MIL but take consolation in the fact that she probably is quite happy and has no idea of her confusion.
Linda ....more bad news for your family .So sad for his family . 
Fan ...lovely plot and sharing of your summer .
Julie ..pretty flowers .
Tanya good getting some clearing done 
Jane ...think the snowstorm may be over .Some lovely designs executed with precision .
Karen ...thanks for any help with computing problems .
Hope Sue has a good flight .Very windy here so hope her trip is smooth .Coming back from USA last year was very bumpy .&#128543;
Elizabeth .hope you are benefitting from a little break.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ...think the snowstorm may be over .Some lovely designs executed with precision ...


Thank you kindly, Ann


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Melanie ...take care or your clothes will shrink if you have 2 dinners .


They also shrink just hanging in the closet.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Toni, the pair of mittens are about 3" x 10" including the little connector between the cuffs. Each mitten starts withch 2, 6 sc in 2nd ch
row 2: 2st in ea st around - 12 st
row 3: 2 st in next st, k1 around - 18 st cont each row adding an additional k st each row until measures about 3". (6" around)
then k 10-12 st back and forth until length = 5".
Make 2nd mitt in same or second color. Stitch tog. 
I used buttons but pattern calls for making a loopy snowflake. One from each color, use a hair pony band to fasten. 

I found the pattern in a magazine so hope i'm not breaking copyright.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam..like your knitting too.


Thank you, Ann.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--it is very sad that this young man has passed leaving a new family. Wish I could wave a magic wand and create good health for everyone.


Im with you on that, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sad, been one thing after another for you, Linda!


That is the way it goes in life, It seems, Julie. I'm working on staying positive because negativity just seems to bring on the bad stuff. At least that little boy will have a loving mother and extended family.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I found a few minutes and made a snowflake! Loops & Threads Payette in Icicle. #1 from the Sally George patterns posted on this thread. I made a miss count somewhere, so, it is not perfectly symmetrical. But it was fun!


Very pretty!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Tell me about it! I just finished blocking Irish Hearts - will let it dry a bit more & send a pic.
> I am going to have to find some finer cotton - the thinest that I have is #10. I'd like to make smaller versions of these snowflakes.


I dd the cable cast on as described by Tony. I found it easier to cast on all the stitches and then slip stitch around placing the beads.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am so glad to learn that because I was trying to follow the video & my yarn doesn't do what hers does.
> I was thinking that I might use size 6/0 beads in the CO & size 8/0 in the body. Would that look okay, do you think? I am not sure if I have enough of either if I do the medium. Also, it seems a fair number of beads & the 8/0 in the body would be less imposing.


I like your idea with the beads, Jane. I wish I had thought of that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I found a few minutes and made a snowflake! Loops & Threads Payette in Icicle. #1 from the Sally George patterns posted on this thread. I made a miss count somewhere, so, it is not perfectly symmetrical. But it was fun!


 :thumbup: Pretty.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That would be fine. I think I will frog mine all the way back after I do dump runs and some more house organizing. My living room coffee table (a 4' x 4') cut down old dining table is finally cleaned off, much paper discarded and the rest organized into more orderly piles or filed. That is an annual feat that takes about 5-6 hours to do. Now for the kitchen and the area around the dining room table so people can move around.


You are doing well,Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Big thank you to all who sent hugs, prayers and sympathy - your thoughtfulness is very much appreciated.

I went to yoga on Tuesday, we always end with a breathing practice and meditation. Our teacher always gives a little thought or idea to hold onto and this week was to think of an act of kindness we had received. Felt totally peaceful but tears just streamed down my face because I have been on the receiving end of so many acts of kindness this last month. All in all the practice was an especially postive experience this week and I have received so much that needs to be paid forward.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MrsMurdog said:


> I found a few minutes and made a snowflake! Loops & Threads Payette in Icicle. #1 from the Sally George patterns posted on this thread. I made a miss count somewhere, so, it is not perfectly symmetrical. But it was fun!


That is pretty :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

okay, redid the chocolate caramel snowflake and figured out the problem. I just could not see the first loop from the first row first time around and kept putting the tr into the wrong place. do other people find such brain fog and then it suddenly lifts and you can see clearly?

I think this one looks so much better and will improve more once blocked and stiffened.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> They also shrink just hanging in the closet.


Uncanny, isn't it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Big thank you to all who sent hugs, prayers and sympathy - your thoughtfulness is very much appreciated.
> 
> I went to yoga on Tuesday, we always end with a breathing practice and meditation. Our teacher always gives a little thought or idea to hold onto and this week was to think of an act of kindness we had received. Felt totally peaceful but tears just streamed down my face because I have been on the receiving end of so many acts of kindness this last month. All in all the practice was an especially postive experience this week and I have received so much that needs to be paid forward.


I am very happy for you Linda. It is important to feel some nurturing energy coming in: it is the only way we can survive the painful moments with any sense of peace and hopefulness.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> okay, redid the chocolate caramel snowflake and figured out the problem. ..


Good job, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> okay, redid the chocolate caramel snowflake and figured out the problem. I just could not see the first loop from the first row first time around and kept putting the tr into the wrong place. do other people find such brain fog and then it suddenly lifts and you can see clearly?
> 
> I think this one looks so much better and will improve more once blocked and stiffened.


Great!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until Friday December 4th at 10am 
Secret Beach Diagonal Scarf by Maggie Murphy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/secret-beach-diagonal-scarf

Ocean Sunset Lace Bolero By: us.schachenmayr.com
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Shrugs-and-Boleros/Ocean-Sunset-Lace-Bolero-From-Schachenmayr


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good job, Tanya.


Jane/Pam--thanx. Definitely feel much better about it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love that diagonal scarf/infinity, Jane. Thanks.

WIPs
Shipwreck
Norma's entrelac cowl
gansey
Canis Majoris
DFL's Lavender Fields
A shrug that needs seaming and a collar
Breaking Heart socks-hope to finish this next week
Forest Paths Cowl

I think that's it.  Is it enough? I am sure not. Just hope to finish a few before casting on tons more.

Lovely flake, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love that diagonal scarf/infinity, Jane. Thanks.
> 
> WIPs
> Shipwreck
> ...


thank you Bev.

Hope you get some of those WIPs finished. I have way too much unfinished things in my house but knitting is not one of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is the way it goes in life, It seems, Julie. I'm working on staying positive because negativity just seems to bring on the bad stuff. At least that little boy will have a loving mother and extended family.


 :thumbup: And having the little fellow, hopefully will give her purpose.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> I found a few minutes and made a snowflake! Loops & Threads Payette in Icicle. #1 from the Sally George patterns posted on this thread. I made a miss count somewhere, so, it is not perfectly symmetrical. But it was fun!


Way to go! Very nice, MrsMurdog!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Toni, the pair of mittens are about 3" x 10" including the little connector between the cuffs. Each mitten starts withch 2, 6 sc in 2nd ch
> row 2: 2st in ea st around - 12 st
> row 3: 2 st in next st, k1 around - 18 st cont each row adding an additional k st each row until measures about 3". (6" around)
> then k 10-12 st back and forth until length = 5".
> ...


Thank you, Tricia!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my Jane, Melanie, Toni and Bev - those are pretty long lists. Now I am feeling better about mine:
Forest Path, Galactic Vortex Snowflake, toddler miter jacket, Nanciann shawl, entrelac hat, advent scarf ( just finished spinning some more alpaca so I can finish).

Tanya, your snowflake looks wonderful. It always does feel good when you can figure out what you did and fix it to make it look the way you want. 

MrsMurdog, love how your snowflake turned out too. Love the sparkles. 

Ann, I know how frustrating that is to write lots of responses and then have them disappear. I did it by pressing cut instead of copy. I have been much more vigilant ever since!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, that is another beautiful snowflake! Any one you choose for tomorrow works for me! 

Linda, your turn will come. One day at a time. I like your positive thoughts and that their little boy has a wonderful family.

Keep plugging away, Tanya! You are doing great tackling the busy places in your house!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I hesitate to list my wip projects. Maybe just those CO  
Dancing Bees
Forest Paths 1 in pale blue, 1 purple and 1 red
Hot Cuppa coaster (double knit)
Mitten cozies (crochet)
1 long cuff mitten

That is what I remember. I am sure there some at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here arr my WIPs:

Forest Path
Dancing Bees
LaceEater
1898 Hat
Breaking Hearts socks
Sue's advent scarf
snowflakes
2015 advent scarf with Sock Madness - have cast on and knit the first six rows

I'm sure there are more that I'm just not seeing right now.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am feeling much better now. There are WIP lists as long as mine.  This is a great group.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

My WIP:
American Girl Doll cheerleader outfit
Some crocheted dishcloths for stocking stuffers
Sweater for DIL for Christmas, about 1/3 done
Shawl, no deadline on this
Wall hanging on the loom, no deadline on this either
Summer sweater, which obviously can wait
AND
the Forest Path which I had to frog because i noticed a twist turning it into a mobius. Drat, at least I was only 1 row into Chart B. Fixed it up and will continue tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am feeling much better now. There are WIP lists as long as mine.  This is a great group.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

My WIPs
WTLF
Entralac shawl
Advent Scarf that is nearly finished
Lily of the valley scarf that has been on the needles for a couple of years.
I have just finished Voodoo. The list isn't as long as usual as I haven't cast anything on as I have a design for a crescent shawl niggling and I want to finish the entralac design :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Tricia!


My understanding is that a pattern published in a magazine is not the same a pattern offered singly by the designer. Same for books the designer may publish. Those are broad based public sharings and there is an expectation that they may be shared. If this were not so, libraries could not make these books or magazines available to the public. Nor could you use ideas in magazines read in waiting rooms.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> My WIP:...


well, at least you know you have good company here 


> the Forest Path which I had to frog...


Oh, darn! Sorry you had to frog, Babalou.
Bev had a twist, too, so I have been checking & re-checking.
The first time that I knit a cowl, I did enough knitting on it to have finished two & been into my third one. I kept ending up with a twist even though I checked & checked. Now I realize, that considering the simple lace pattern involved, I could have just left it and called it an infinity scarf. I don't think that will work with this one, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> My WIPs,,,


Pretty short list, Norma - don't let the side down!!
;-)
But we'll let it slide this time because of the new design - which we certainly hope to see!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou, I feel your pain. I am still catching up to where I was, when I took out my twist. I did some knitting last night, but not much. It was time for a night off. 

Oooo, Norma! A new design. Looking forward to seeing that one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--how exciting for you to be working on a new design. can't wait to see it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Pretty short list, Norma - don't let the side down!!
> ;-)
> But we'll let it slide this time because of the new design - which we certainly hope to see!


 :thumbup: You certainly will :thumbup:


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I finally cast on for the cowl last night, and am halfway through the first chart. I'm a little chagrinned that I only got that far in 1 1/2 hrs, but it's all about the process, right? I was watching a good movie, anyway. My WIPs make a short list (a pair of mittens and a pair of socks), but my quilting WIP list is endless.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, darn! Sorry you had to frog, Babalou.
> Bev had a twist, too, so I have been checking & re-checking.
> The first time that I knit a cowl, I did enough knitting on it to have finished two & been into my third one. I kept ending up with a twist even though I checked & checked. Now I realize, that considering the simple lace pattern involved, I could have just left it and called it an infinity scarf. I don't think that will work with this one, though.


I thought about that but decided it would be too small.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

williesmom said:


> I finally cast on for the cowl last night, and am halfway through the first chart...


Me, too - hope to make a little more progress this evening.


> I was watching a good movie, anyway.


I rarely knit without a movie to accompany me - it slows me down especially when there is something intense happening but I enjoy both - that's the price.


> My WIPs make a short list (a pair of mittens and a pair of socks), but my quilting WIP list is endless.


We'll do our best to make your list grow. ;-)
I haven't quilted in a long time. I used to do a lot of sewing but have done hardly anything in years. Last year, I bought some lovely Christmas panels (& the extras to quilt & finish them off) but when I went at the machine, I realized that it was in dire need of servicing. Took me the better part of a year to get that done since it required a 3 1/2 trip to town. A dozen or so Christmas presents waiting for my attention... I guess I'll get in the mood some time. Maybe if you share your work with us, it will inspire me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I thought about that but decided it would be too small.


I am doing the medium - looks like it will be a nice length for wrapping a 2nd time.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am doing the medium - looks like it will be a nice length for wrapping a 2nd time.


I would have but didn't have enough of the yarn I wanted to use.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well to begin with the center is off center--something that never happens in my experience.
> 
> Then the pattern begins with the first row into the center. When you get to the 6th loop or petal it does not finish equal to the other 5. Something is missing, wrongly added, or ??? in the pattern as I read it, or perhaps misread it. Now that I know what the pattern is supposed to do, I might frog it back and redo it based on what should happen. Will try to send a pic during next cleaning break.


I do that so many times because _I_ mis-read something.. usually with a new crochet doily I restart because of it.. but it goes so much smoother for me the second time around .. I have several pages to read and catch up on so I hope by the end of them that you have this solved


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I wonder if mine is bigger because I knitted it fairly loosely?


Remember my first one was quite large also.. I think it had to do with the size needle I used.. I used a heavy laceweight (not quite fingering) and size US7 needles.. Jane maybe you should just use a larger needle.. I am using a size US4 this time and it is coming out to the smaller size  which is what I wanted and is easier to wear at work


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am doing the medium - looks like it will be a nice length for wrapping a 2nd time.


Yeah! I hope you can wrap it twice.

Norma, did I read something about a new design?!!! How exciting!

williesmom, we would love to see progress photos of your cowl. 

Babalou, I am sorry about the twist in your cowl. They are so sneaky sometimes. It is so good that you caught it now though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Babalou, I feel your pain. I am still catching up to where I was, when I took out my twist. I did some knitting last night, but not much. It was time for a night off.
> 
> Oooo, Norma! A new design. Looking forward to seeing that one.


Me, too, Norma!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> okay, redid the chocolate caramel snowflake and figured out the problem. I just could not see the first loop from the first row first time around and kept putting the tr into the wrong place. do other people find such brain fog and then it suddenly lifts and you can see clearly?
> 
> I think this one looks so much better and will improve more once blocked and stiffened.


Much better this time around ... and a very pretty color too..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am doing the medium - looks like it will be a nice length for wrapping a 2nd time.


I'm doing the medium as well. I've almost made it through the first repeat of chart C. I, too, enjoy knitting to movies or other programs on TV.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well all of you listing your WIP's makes me feel so much better  I thought I was the last to finish the LE! and the Entralace cowl (I can never remember how to spell that word )

My only WIP's are a afghan I am crocheting... and the Forests Path Cowl.. I hope to finish up the cowl soon and continue with my snowflakes.. I have lots of Christmas Movies to watch and I too love to knit or crochet while watching a good movie.. yesterday we watched 'Groundhog Day' I don't have a clue how many times I have seen it but it always makes me laugh!!

Well yesterday was my first 'Black Friday' and I worked it _NOT_ shopped it!! wow that was fun but exhausting  one lady came in 4 times!! LOL she was so grateful for my help and made sure my boss knew it .. Kuddos to me  I work this morning too... until 4pm.. I will be so ready for a day off... 

I have started Chart B again.. on Toni's cowl.. it is such a pretty pattern.. I love it!

Tricia I continue to forget to mention you cozy.. I love it!! I'll give your pattern a try.. it looks fairly simple 

and even more beautiful snow flakes Jane.. you really are good at these.. your stitches are beautiful.. I am itching to get at some more.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ....one lady came in 4 times!! LOL she was so grateful for my help and made sure my boss knew it ...


Well, that is great! 
I get the feeling that your boss already knows that she has a super asset in you.


> and even more beautiful snow flakes Jane.. you really are good at these.. your stitches are beautiful.. I am itching to get at some more.


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> yesterday we watched 'Groundhog Day' I don't have a clue how many times I have seen it but it always makes me laugh!!


You are living your own real life Groundhog Day, lol!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, the new design will pop up in the New Year :thumbup:


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> We'll do our best to make your list grow. ;-)
> I haven't quilted in a long time. I used to do a lot of sewing but have done hardly anything in years. Last year, I bought some lovely Christmas panels (& the extras to quilt & finish them off) but when I went at the machine, I realized that it was in dire need of servicing. Took me the better part of a year to get that done since it required a 3 1/2 trip to town. A dozen or so Christmas presents waiting for my attention... I guess I'll get in the mood some time. Maybe if you share your work with us, it will inspire me.


I would love to inspire you, but I STILL can't post pictures. I was going to ask my daughter to help me on Thanksgiving when they were here, but it didn't happen. (She thought dinner was at my Mom's, not my house, a difference of 70 miles. And the turkey refused to cooperate by being done on time..) I'm also very frustrated with quilting at the moment and taking a (beer) break from a king size pieced quilt that is a shop sample for my LQS.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Today, because I had things that needed attention, I figured that I would crochet a less time-intensive flake. This one was only 3 rounds so I thought that it would qualify - looked like the hard work would be in the blocking. Wrong, Jane!
It took me ages to get the last round sorted out - but once I got to the 2nd point (after several false goes with the first one), it moved along okay.
It is Snowcatcher's Mount Eva:
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/03/snowflake-monday_19.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

williesmom said:


> I would love to inspire you, but I STILL can't post pictures.


Bummer!


> I'm also very frustrated with quilting at the moment and taking a (beer) break from a king size pieced quilt that is a shop sample for my LQS.


Oh, dear! Well, enjoy the beer!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, that is a very pretty snowflake :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm doing the medium as well. I've almost made it through the first repeat of chart C.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



> I, too, enjoy knitting to movies or other programs on TV.


Me, too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

williesmom said:


> I would love to inspire you, but I STILL can't post pictures. I was going to ask my daughter to help me on Thanksgiving when they were here, but it didn't happen. (She thought dinner was at my Mom's, not my house, a difference of 70 miles. And the turkey refused to cooperate by being done on time..) I'm also very frustrated with quilting at the moment and taking a (beer) break from a king size pieced quilt that is a shop sample for my LQS.


I'm not sure how much over the border you are in Michigan...but I live South of Bev in Indianapolis, IN. If you forgive the mess in the living room you can look "over my shoulder" while I type in your comments as a quote for everyone else in the Lace Party.

If you're careful...just bring your tower with you...I can connect the hard drive through a USB port on my tower and collect all of your photos onto a flash drive for you. We have speed bumps in our apartment complex. I have two external cable systems that allow me to do this.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Another gorgeous flake, Jane. Beautiful.

Williesmom, I hear your frustration. So sorry for the mix up with your DD and the turkey. Hope you had good family time anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, that is a very pretty snowflake :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma 
It is hard to determine a favourite.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Another gorgeous flake, Jane. Beautiful....


Thank you, Bev


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

williesmom said:


> I would love to inspire you, but I STILL can't post pictures. I was going to ask my daughter to help me on Thanksgiving when they were here, but it didn't happen. (She thought dinner was at my Mom's, not my house, a difference of 70 miles. And the turkey refused to cooperate by being done on time..) I'm also very frustrated with quilting at the moment and taking a (beer) break from a king size pieced quilt that is a shop sample for my LQS.


My aunt's turkey was done over 2-1/2 hours early so it was a bit of a mad scramble for everyone to get showered and make the drive up to her house.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just managed to get on the internet at the hotel. 

Our flight was quite rough from just after we took off for a good couple as we flew over the East coast. I did sleep a little on the plane. We had a couple of hours before we could check in at the hotel, do we were able to leave our luggage there. We walked via Hyde Park into town and then believe it or not, did a little shoppingbefore coming back to the hotel. Apparently they have started Black Friday sales here now, so we got a couple of bargains for the GKs. We both faired pretty well and seemed to have extra energy to walk into London, although we took a taxi back here to the hotel to check in.

I still haven't had a real cold, although today I have totally lost my voice, which is very frustrating. Hopefully when we get up tomorrow it will be back. I imagine that we are both going to crash shortly. We decided not to go out again as it was starting to rain. Sounds like we are expecting strong winds and rain tomorrow.

Here are a couple of pics from Hyde Park, which is just a couple of minutes walk from here, and a little park just around the corner from the hotel.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Today, because I had things that needed attention, I figured that I would crochet a less time-intensive flake. This one was only 3 rounds so I thought that it would qualify - looked like the hard work would be in the blocking. Wrong, Jane!
> It took me ages to get the last round sorted out - but once I got to the 2nd point (after several false goes with the first one), it moved along okay.
> It is Snowcatcher's Mount Eva:
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/03/snowflake-monday_19.html


I am almost afraid to try this one after what I did to a prior one (the one with the short leg)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you arrived safely Sue. Enjoy the rest of your visit.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Today, because I had things that needed attention, I figured that I would crochet a less time-intensive flake. This one was only 3 rounds so I thought that it would qualify - looked like the hard work would be in the blocking. Wrong, Jane!
> It took me ages to get the last round sorted out - but once I got to the 2nd point (after several false goes with the first one), it moved along okay.
> It is Snowcatcher's Mount Eva:
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/03/snowflake-monday_19.html


That third round is huge!

An MSWord file and a text only file. Sorry I cannot make PDF's at home. Hope this is ok Jane


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, so glad you got there safely. Lovely pics.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> That third round is huge!
> 
> An MSWord file and a text only file. Sorry I cannot make PDF's at home. Hope this is ok Jane


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> My aunt's turkey was done over 2-1/2 hours early so it was a bit of a mad scramble for everyone to get showered and make the drive up to her house.


Well, I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who doesn't know how to time a turkey.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Today, because I had things that needed attention, I figured that I would crochet a less time-intensive flake. This one was only 3 rounds so I thought that it would qualify - looked like the hard work would be in the blocking. Wrong, Jane!
> It took me ages to get the last round sorted out - but once I got to the 2nd point (after several false goes with the first one), it moved along okay.
> It is Snowcatcher's Mount Eva:
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/03/snowflake-monday_19.html


This one looks like it would be very floppy to work on and hard to keep track of where you are along the row. Nice when stiffened tho.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Sue, glad to hear from you 
Sounds like you have started your trip on a pretty good note.
Love that holly pic.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am almost afraid to try this one after what I did to a prior one (the one with the short leg)


You just have to pay attention to the chains & picots. She uses brackets to help you navigate but doesn't say anything in advance about it. (Not that I saw.) Once I realized that, it helped.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...An MSWord file and a text only file. Sorry I cannot make PDF's at home. Hope this is ok Jane


Thank you, Melanie - but curious why you sent me the files.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> This one looks like it would be very floppy to work on and hard to keep track of where you are along the row. Nice when stiffened tho.


I don't print these out - I've been working from the iPad propped up next to me. I would recommend printing it & colour coding things to make it easier to keep track of what goes where.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you arrived safely Sue. Enjoy the rest of your visit.


Welcome! Do have a lovely time :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--I rarely print patterns, instead working off the computer especially on small projects. Doing this also lets me enlarge the printing as needed.

Sue--glad you survive the flight and are enjying London. Love the double decker buses.

These Thanksgiving dinner stories are like the ones that made Hollywood wealthy! Wondering what awaits me tomorrow. Already the turkey is way too big. I ordered a 13-15# bird and they set aside one that is over 17#. Given that at least 2 of my people are not coming, I see bird frozen in the freezer almost all year.



Ronie--besting life's challenges, even the little ones, is always empowering.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ronie .mis reading is one of my downfalls .I think I know what is needed so skip through instead of looking properly.
Oh dear you people are so naughty casting on all those things .I am very often tempted but am restraining myself .Now please no encouraging calls thanks .I shall be finishing Let the Snow Fall tomorrow ,have the cowl,and a crochet jacket on the go which I am thinking of abandoning .I do have lots of granny squares but because they are only done if I am wondering what to make next and are time fillers I don't consider them WIPs .Ony last night I posted about your flight Sue as it was so windy .Have a brilliant time .
Jane and Tanya ...lovely snowflakes .
Looking forward to going to my daughter for lunch tomorrow .She and her partner have set up home together and I shall be meeting his mother and his son .
Had a busy afternoon trying to sort out internet provider .Surprising how the price changes as soon as you threaten to go to someone else .I am lucky ,in the main ,as I have the option of a few providers.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Waiting semi-impatiently for my 40-60 thread size tatting needle...and finding out I better pay attention to the finish of each tatted motif. I have a "patch" in this 8 section snowflake...which may remove it from my offering it for sale.

I can only say that I may have skipped a nap as to why this pattern is defeating me. I don't mind the other tatted doilies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, so glad you got there safely. Lovely pics.


Agreed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just managed to get on the internet at the hotel.
> 
> Our flight was quite rough from just after we took off for a good couple as we flew over the East coast. I did sleep a little on the plane. We had a couple of hours before we could check in at the hotel, do we were able to leave our luggage there. We walked via Hyde Park into town and then believe it or not, did a little shoppingbefore coming back to the hotel. Apparently they have started Black Friday sales here now, so we got a couple of bargains for the GKs. We both faired pretty well and seemed to have extra energy to walk into London, although we took a taxi back here to the hotel to check in.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are off to a great start, Sue! I hope the rest restores your voice. Thanks for the photos!  Take care!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the conversion Karen


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Melanie - but curious why you sent me the files.


You usually post a PDF version but did not for this one, so I did not want to step on your toes by posting a Word version to the group.  By the way, nice job on making the snowflake.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who doesn't know how to time a turkey.


Mine got done way early also!

Have a good visit, Linda!

I hope you can get that internet sorted out soon, Norma.

Tricia, how are you doing there with the wind and ice? You are in my thoughts a prayers for safety.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> You usually post a PDF version ....


Oh - I was doing that during the Snowflake Party. Since then I have only been sharing the link.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who doesn't know how to time a turkey.


I timed it all right. It just didn't cooperate!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Today, because I had things that needed attention, I figured that I would crochet a less time-intensive flake. This one was only 3 rounds so I thought that it would qualify - looked like the hard work would be in the blocking. Wrong, Jane!
> It took me ages to get the last round sorted out - but once I got to the 2nd point (after several false goes with the first one), it moved along okay.
> It is Snowcatcher's Mount Eva:
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/03/snowflake-monday_19.html


Another pretty one, Jane!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry about the twist and having to start your cowl over Babalou. 

Norma, so exciting to hear you are coming up with a new design. Would love to see your progress on your entrelac shawl too. 

Williesmom and Jane, looking foward to seeing your forest path starts. Sillies mom, sure hope you can figure out how to get some photos uploaded. Would love to see you quilts also. 

Ronie, glad to hear you made it through Black Friday and that your boss appreciated your hard work- yes kudos to you!!

Ooh the Mount Eva snowflake is a beauty Jane. It sure doesn't look like a simple one to do, but you certainly got it just right. 

Sue, so glad you arrived safely and had some time to do some shopping already! Thanks for the pretty park pictures. 

That is a big turkey Tanya! Maybe everyone will be very hungry. Turkey sandwiches are really good too! Hope you have a wonderful time tomorrow with your family and friends. 

And Ann, enjoy your day tomorrow too. Glad you got your internet straightened out. Guess you got a good price. It sure is interesting how the price goes down when you say you will go somewhere else. 

I finished the knitted Galactic Vortex Snowflake that I had won from Elizabeth. It is the first beaded one I've done. I only had gold beads, so it is very blingy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just managed to get on the internet at the hotel.
> 
> Our flight was quite rough from just after we took off for a good couple as we flew over the East coast. I did sleep a little on the plane. We had a couple of hours before we could check in at the hotel, do we were able to leave our luggage there. We walked via Hyde Park into town and then believe it or not, did a little shoppingbefore coming back to the hotel. Apparently they have started Black Friday sales here now, so we got a couple of bargains for the GKs. We both faired pretty well and seemed to have extra energy to walk into London, although we took a taxi back here to the hotel to check in.
> 
> ...


Glad you arrived safely and are enjoying yourselves. Sorry your voice has gone. Hopefully some rest tonight will help.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sorry about the twist and having to start your cowl over Babalou.
> 
> Norma, so exciting to hear you are coming up with a new design. Would love to see your progress on your entrelac shawl too.
> 
> ...


Pretty, Caryn!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finished the knitted Galactic Vortex Snowflake that I had won from Elizabeth. It is the first beaded one I've done. I only had gold beads, so it is very blingy.


Ooh, nice and blingy. I have this pattern too, the beads are a nice accent.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Pretty, Caryn!


Thanks Pam.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, nice and blingy. I have this pattern too, the beads are a nice accent.


Thanks Melanie. It was a bit tricky for me- felt like I needed another hand at times, but I do like the beads.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Caryn, very nice! Love the bling.

I am heading to a Ladies Christmas party next Sat. I would like to use one of my snowflakes on the package.  No, I am keeping my Emma. 

We're having our Thanksgiving tomorrow also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Another pretty one, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Ooh the Mount Eva snowflake is a beauty Jane. It sure doesn't look like a simple one to do, but you certainly got it just right.


Thank you, Caryn 
It wasn't that it was so difficult - just required a bit of focus.


> I finished the knitted Galactic Vortex Snowflake that I had won from Elizabeth. It is the first beaded one I've done. I only had gold beads, so it is very blingy.


Looks great! I have been meaning to do more knit ones - totally sidetracked with Snowcathcer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--we are naughty and cannot help ourselves.

Lucky to have a choice of internet providers who actually compete with price. I have a couple but the communication cartels have prices relatively sewn up.

Caryn--like your snowflake w/bling. Looks wonderful. 

Need to share my day's excursion to a craft fair. It was a pretty big one at a local community college. Went to 'research' the marketing tactics of various vendors and to interview them about their experiences. Generally, income at these fairs is significantly down over the past 10 yrs so expecting a $2000/weekend is no longer. However, people are concerned about making enough to make it worth their while to continue coming. Took a lot of pictures of booths for display ideas and talked with people about theirs. What was clear is that very little was laid out on tables; everything was displayed in 3 dimensions. Second, the items there had very little variation. Ugh! Third, most stuff was very simple, particularly the knitting. Fourth, did not see a whole lot of inventory. The very few knitting/crochet booths had such simple stuff that it bored me to tears. But one booth was particular about using high end yarns even tho their work was pretty simple.

In one booth the woman who did jewelry also had a couple of small xmas trees with decorations--flakes, angels, balls, etc, all in small beaded work. The owner would not let me photo up close so not sure what you can see in the pics which I did take. Lots of miniature beaded work.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Mine got done way early also!
> 
> Have a good visit, Linda!
> 
> ...


Staying in out of the wind and rain. Haven't seen any ice and will need to put out hay soon. I put out a couple of extra bales Tuesday and they had a lot left from what I put out a few days before. Hope it is safe to drive to church in the morning. Age and handicap makes me think twice before drivingin bad weather.

Just knitting, crocheting and trying to get Christman gifts made. Finished Chart B on 2 and Chart A on 1 of Forest Paths. Only one is beaded. Can 2 colors be used? The red one is from the same yarn as the double knit hat. I was thinking start and finish with red and the Off White in the middle. Maybe pictures tomorrow afternoon or Monday when all 3 are through chart B.

It seems Mom used to start the turkey at 2:00 or 3:00 in the morning. It cooked forever but was tender and juicy. She didn't inject it with stuff either. I just fix a small breast or get some thick sliced turkey. It is hard to not fix too much. But it would spoil or i would eat too much.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Staying in out of the wind and rain. Haven't seen any ice and will need to put out hay soon. I put out a couple of extra bales Tuesday and they had a lot left from what I put out a few days before. Hope it is safe to drive to church in the morning. Age and handicap makes me think twice before drivingin bad weather.
> 
> Just knitting, crocheting and trying to get Christman gifts made. Finished Chart B on 2 and Chart A on 1 of Forest Paths. Only one is beaded. Can 2 colors be used? The red one is from the same yarn as the double knit hat. I was thinking start and finish with red and the Off White in the middle. Maybe pictures tomorrow afternoon or Monday when all 3 are through chart B.
> 
> It seems Mom used to start the turkey at 2:00 or 3:00 in the morning. It cooked forever but was tender and juicy. She didn't inject it with stuff either. I just fix a small breast or get some thick sliced turkey. It is hard to not fix too much. But it would spoil or i would eat too much.


It is good to hear that you haven't had the ice to deal with, Tricia.

Yes, others talked about using multiple colors in their Forest Paths Cowl. I'm sure what ever you work out will be beautiful.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Caryn, your snowflake is wonderful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--so many ways to cook a bird. I steam mine with about 1.5-2" of water at very high temps, covered for a couple of hours. Then uncover for about 1/2 hour to brown. Found you could cook a 20# bird in about 3-3.5 hours and it was as juicy as you could want.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Caryn, your snowflake is wonderful!!! :thumbup:


Yes, indeed. Really like your snowflake. Must try a knitted one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that is a pretty snowflake. I intend to do more on the entralac shawl today. I will post progress as I go!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, it was good you were able to talk to other crafters and get their intake.

In the pic, it looks like like she had a good selection of snowflakes and icicles. I think I remember seeing some crocheted? icicles somewhere during our snowflake fortnight. Anybody have a link to icicles anywhere?

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops, sorry for the double post.

Sue


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Norma ..good luck with progress with your entrelac .
Tricia ..I only buy turkey breast now .Poor you having to deal with bales in such cold conditions .
Karen ....knowing your skill the problem will be soon gone and forgotten .Best of luck with it anyway .
Caryn..The bling brings a swirling feeling to your sf andit is pretty .
Enjoy your meal Bev.
Tanya ...wouldn't let you get near ? Why are some people so protective of their work ?She would have had free advertising when you showed the pics to folk .In the main site comments seem to indicate that things for children are popular and small items which cost less .My friend sells lots of toys at her sales but I would sell none as my toy making skills are zilch .
Have 2 rows to do on the cowl and am very pleased with how it looks ,Thanks Toni .


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Tamarque, I cooked my turkey similarly to your way one year and it was delicious! Unfortunately, I couldn't find the directions again and was afraid to "experiment" with company coming. I do remember pouring gin over the turkey when I put it in the oven, to help it brown better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Anybody have a link to icicles anywhere?


Here re some :

Icicle Angels by Judith Prindle
http://crochetpatternsonly.blogspot.ca/2006_11_21_archive.html

These are done in worsted but would be much nicer in #10 sparkly cotton.
Icicle Twists - by shewolfe craftworks
http://www.shewolfecraftworks.ca/icicle-twirls.html

CROCHETED ICICLE by Bronislava
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crocheted-icicle

Advent Garland 20, Icicle by Frankie Brown
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-garland-20-icicle

0-528 Ice crystal by DROPS design
http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=3937&cid=17

Icicle Ornaments by Yarnsprations
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/icicle-ornaments.html

ICICLE ORNAMENT
http://www.crochetnmore.com/icecicle.htm

Knitted Icicles by craftbits
http://*************/project/knitted-icicles/

LEARN HOW TO CROCHET AN ICICLE ORNAMENT


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I found this while looking for icicles:

Ice Princess by Chloe
http://www.crochetme.com/all-free-member-patterns/ice-princess


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I agree with Ann. Don't understand why she wouldn't let you get close. Unless she knew you were with the LP and were an absolute wizard at knitting and crochet and might copy all her patterns.  Do you have a sign on you saying something to that effect?  Glad you were able to get more research in. Re: simple items. Maybe the last years have taught them to go simple and quick and light in inventory, because things are just not selling like they used to.

Can I ask a few more details on you bird cooking? It sounds so simple and easy and juicy. What temp do you cook your turkey? And do you stuff it? Do you use a roasting pan? Thanks. 

Hope your gathering goes well.

Thanks Ann, we are looking forward to the food and fellowship. 

Jane, that Ice Princess necklace is beautiful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, Caryn, very nice! Love the bling.
> 
> I am heading to a Ladies Christmas party next Sat. I would like to use one of my snowflakes on the package.  No, I am keeping my Emma.
> 
> We're having our Thanksgiving tomorrow also.


Thanks Bev. Enjoy your Thanksgiving feast today. Hope the turkey turns out great!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great! I have been meaning to do more knit ones - totally sidetracked with Snowcathcer.


Thank you Jane. I think I want to do one more of snow catchers - haven't decided which one yet, and then I will be finished with snowflakes for this year.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ann--we are naughty and cannot help ourselves.
> 
> Lucky to have a choice of internet providers who actually compete with price. I have a couple but the communication cartels have prices relatively sewn up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tanya. Sounds like you got a good amount of information and ideas. 
I can't understand why that woman wouldn't let you get close ups either, but your photo does show us what she did anyway. 
Enjoy your Thanksgiving get together today!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, glad you are staying warm and safe and out if the wind and getting lots of knitting done as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, that Ice Princess necklace is beautiful.


Very nice with that bare neck & chest, isn't it?
Might be interesting in black.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Tricia, glad you are staying warm and safe and out if the wind and getting lots of knitting done as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Caryn, your snowflake is wonderful!!! :thumbup:


Thank you Toni. 
I am on the third repeat of chart b. It is getting long, and I may only do this repeat of b and then the third of c. I will have to measure and decide.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, that is a pretty snowflake. I intend to do more on the entralac shawl today. I will post progress as I go!


Thank you Norma. Looking forward to seeing the shawl progress.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Norma ..good luck with progress with your entrelac .
> Tricia ..I only buy turkey breast now .Poor you having to deal with bales in such cold conditions .
> Karen ....knowing your skill the problem will be soon gone and forgotten .Best of luck with it anyway .
> Caryn..The bling brings a swirling feeling to your sf andit is pretty .
> ...


Thank you Ann. That swirl is what attracted me to try the beaded version of Elizabeth's pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Toni, just wanted to check:
you do chart B then C, then B, then C...?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Time to go for lunch then hope to finish Let it Snow later . Ready for next part of cowl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Ready for next part of cowl.


Very pretty, Ann
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Time to go for lunch then hope to finish Let it Snow later . Ready for next part of cowl.


Very pretty! Enjoy lunch :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the ice princess necklace. Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya, it was good you were able to talk to other crafters and get their intake.
> 
> In the pic, it looks like like she had a good selection of snowflakes and icicles. I think I remember seeing some crocheted? icicles somewhere during our snowflake fortnight. Anybody have a link to icicles anywhere?
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--the woman who didn't want me to photo was someone who had been burned in the past with people trying to steal her pattern ideas. So it was okay if I stood at a distance which is what I did. I could relate to her concerns as many of the items were her patterns. I have had people come up to me asking exactly how I did certain stitches so they could go home and do them. Once, years ago, I had some children's items in a children's boutique, very high end stuff. My colors were very unique. A bit later I found them on the cover of Seventeen magazine, stolen!!! It would have been very flattering if I was given credit and royalties!

Williesmom--my turkey 'recipe' developed out of pure impatience. There were (2) 20+ lb birds to do by 2PM. I began about 7 AM and had them both out of the oven on time. I just pour lots of water into the roaster bottom, covered and cooked at about 500.* They steamed beautifully. Repeated this for many years. I did begin to cook at a lower temp (400-450*) when the birds got a bit smaller and my crowd shrunk. Interesting that you use gin for browning? I assume you did this towards the end of the roasting time?

My foster gd is here and is being so helpful. Came in last nite and helped bring in firewood. Love the way she asks me to make one of my salads for dinner. The family she lives with eat pure crap and she definitely learned the difference in how good, fresh food makes her feel. Will make her a cleansing juice this a.m. It makes me feel good to help nourish her.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, I love your Let it Snow cowl. The color with those white beads is very nice.

Thanks for more detailed instructions, Tanya. Sound like you are having a wonderful time with your GD of the heart.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, I love your Let it Snow cowl. The color with those white beads is very nice.
> 
> Thanks for more detailed instructions, Tanya. Sound like you are having a wonderful time with your GD of the heart.


Yes, it is wonderful to have this young woman here. She is 19 now and we have a long history at this point. Love that she is able to evaluate it and compare with what her biological family is about--pathological! But she could never let go the dream of being with a blood family so this is what she is doing now.

Re: turkey--I do stuff it. This year bought some organic breads, toasted them in the oven. I always cut up lots of fresh veggies (carrots, onions, garlic, celery, parsley) and lots of herbs (thyme, basil, oregano). Much of it from the garden which is so good and so rewarding. Any extra stuffing gets baked in a covered casserole dish).

I also cover the bird with oodles of herbs/spices before putting it in the oven. So the skin is really tasty. I learned years ago about myself that I ate the bird for the spices so a good crisp, spicy skin was a must. Don't really eat it anymore but others do.

It is the easiest recipe in the world. I baste after a couple of hours and brown during the last 1/2? hour. The amount of water in the pan is plenty to make gravy if that is your druthers. I never do, just use the juices for basting and served over the cut turkey. Save any not used for cooking later in the week.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Time to go for lunch then hope to finish Let it Snow later . Ready for next part of cowl.


That looks great Ann! Love the little beads. It really dresses it right up.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, sounds like a wonderful relationship with your gd. How special. Your turkey and stuffing recipes are making my mouth wate and I'm a vegetarian!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Very pretty, Ann
> :thumbup:


agreed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, sounds like a wonderful relationship with your gd. How special. Your turkey and stuffing recipes are making my mouth wate and I'm a vegetarian!


Yes to both. The stuffing alone, just sitting in the kitchen smelled up the house with such good aromas. And that IS vegetarian.

Do you make a big dinner for this holiday? What do you make? I do a traditional bird because almost every who comes is a big meat eater and not very adverturous. So no mushrooms in the stuffing even and nothing 'strange' in the cranberry sauce if I even make any.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Time to go for lunch then hope to finish Let it Snow later . Ready for next part of cowl.


It's very pretty, Ann.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes to both. The stuffing alone, just sitting in the kitchen smelled up the house with such good aromas. And that IS vegetarian.
> 
> Do you make a big dinner for this holiday? What do you make? I do a traditional bird because almost every who comes is a big meat eater and not very adverturous. So no mushrooms in the stuffing even and nothing 'strange' in the cranberry sauce if I even make any.


Not a big dinner. Just DH and me. We made a lasagne this year with a big salad and garlic bread, apple pie and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Not a big dinner. Just DH and me. We made a lasagne this year with a big salad and garlic bread, apple pie and ice cream for dessert.


MMMMM. That sounds good. Have been wanting to do a veggie lasagna myself with some of the garden greens.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I am glad you made it there safely and thank you so much for posting pictures.. I love to see different parts of the world  Since I get air sick terribly I live through all the travels here on LP  The holy is just on time isn't it ... 

Willismom it sounds like you had a hectic Thanksgiving.. and I find with issues like your quilt it is best to sit back and revisit it later... that beer sounds like just the ticket!! 

Melanie our Turkey got done early too.. I has a bit disappointed... but the truth is I have done drier turkeys.. I think we got this one in the nick of time.. every other dish turned out great 

another beautiful snowflake Jane.. I can see where those ladder backs and picot's could add some time figuring out  but it turned out great..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Ronie .mis reading is one of my downfalls .I think I know what is needed so skip through instead of looking properly.
> Oh dear you people are so naughty casting on all those things .I am very often tempted but am restraining myself .Now please no encouraging calls thanks .I shall be finishing Let the Snow Fall tomorrow ,have the cowl,and a crochet jacket on the go which I am thinking of abandoning .I do have lots of granny squares but because they are only done if I am wondering what to make next and are time fillers I don't consider them WIPs .Ony last night I posted about your flight Sue as it was so windy .Have a brilliant time .
> Jane and Tanya ...lovely snowflakes .
> Looking forward to going to my daughter for lunch tomorrow .She and her partner have set up home together and I shall be meeting his mother and his son .
> Had a busy afternoon trying to sort out internet provider .Surprising how the price changes as soon as you threaten to go to someone else .I am lucky ,in the main ,as I have the option of a few providers.


Yes! I do that too  it is such a bad habit.. and I'm not sure why it is so hard to break.. It gets worse when I know I need to read it more carefully and I still miss key points in the pattern  
I hope your daughter will be very happy!! this is a big step.. and I do hope his Mom is pleasant


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the snowflake Caryn!! I have this pattern too and want to get back to making them..  I love seeing the ones I did get done around the house.. Hubby thought they would add to the decor! LOL 

Tanya you'll be enjoying the turkey for awhile.. and everyone can then take some too... I got a larger turkey this year because I thought we would have 2 bachelors over but only 1 made it.. and he didn't want any leftovers he had his family Thanksgiving the week before and had some of his own leftovers  my son put a good dent in it.. and we are freezing some!

Both Tanya and Bev I hope your meals are wonderful and that you enjoy every minute of it!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--so many ways to cook a bird. I steam mine with about 1.5-2" of water at very high temps, covered for a couple of hours. Then uncover for about 1/2 hour to brown. Found you could cook a 20# bird in about 3-3.5 hours and it was as juicy as you could want.


Oh I'd love the details on how to do this!! I think it would be a great quick way to get a chicken done too.... I have a Nesco Roaster and we put some water in the large pan and put the rack on top then the turkey so it kind of steamed but I'd like to know your technique... we have so many meals that need to be done quickly now... I miss the days I got off of work at noon.. LOL but I'm not complaining.. 
That craftshow is quite a teaching tool too.. did I see her put DPN's though a scarf? I am guessing to showcase her jewelry?? gosh it looked painful to me..LOL her snowflakes are very nicely displayed though.

Tricia my Mom would get up very early too... the reason is because they roasted turkey's at very low ovens.. over the years they have realized that it is not safe to do that so our turkeys cook at 325 instead of 275 and the cook much faster now! I do miss the smell of dinner cooking when we wake up though


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/advent-garland Look at this Jane.. she "Bundled" her projects!! I am not sure how she did this but it might be a solution to all your snowflakes?? I might of misread what you were commenting on earlier in the week.. but I know it had to do with Ravelry and getting them all on one page instead of several LOL

Plus this would make a very fun knit for Christmas


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is very pretty Ann I love the beads!! 

I too love the Ice Princess and have it save to my desktop! I can see wearing this to work


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My foster gd is here and is being so helpful. Came in last nite and helped bring in firewood. Love the way she asks me to make one of my salads for dinner. The family she lives with eat pure crap and she definitely learned the difference in how good, fresh food makes her feel. Will make her a cleansing juice this a.m. It makes me feel good to help nourish her.


I know how you feel... my son has been on his own for a few years now and getting thinner and thinner.. all they ate was junk and not meals either! Just junk when they got hungry... I made the rule that he had to eat dinner with us if nothing else... and he is filling out beautifully .. its only been a little over a month! if that!! he looks healthier too and he said we need to teach him to make fast easy dinners and what to buy to keep healthy snacks on hand.. So we have been enjoying teaching him and I hope when he moves on from here he will take it with him.. plus his Bio-Mom will help him too.. he will be staying with her for awhile  That takes a weight off my mind too .. I love it that your GD is so helpful and is wanting a healthier meal too  it is a good sign that she will learn from you and will teach others


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well it looks like I am the only one here right now...LOL I hope you all are enjoying a wonderful day/evening and I'll catch up with you all later


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... Look at this Jane.. she "Bundled" her projects!! I am not sure how she did this...


I am not sure either - might be specific to designers. However, each one has its own project page which is what I was trying to avoid - all of those pages for one small item each.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--I am peaking in here while taking a quick break. I actually did give the details of doing my bird but over 2 or 3 posts. It is very simple and like yours but I cook at a very high temp. My bird is in a 450* oven right now with about 1.5" of water on the bottom, with the roaster covered. The bird is stuffed with fresh made stuffing from a couple of different grained organic breads and oodles of veggies and herbs, about 1/2 from the garden. Smells fabulous. Try to go back and read my posts. 

GD is vacuuming now and has been so helpful. 

A okay now back to cleaning some more.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely comments about my knitting of Roni's design .The beads are almost the same colour as the yarn but the flash must have lightened them .
Had a roast beef meal at daughters and the unknown folk were very easy to get on with .Two of my grand daughters were there as well .One is 25 the other 22 .
There have been some very strong gusts of wind sending the leaves everywhere .Hector had to work hard to get in when one gust came .There has also been heavy rain ...all in all a miserable few hours .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello, everyone, I am many pages behind but wanted to say that I hoped that all of you celebrating Thanksgiving had a good time. Grandsons have unwillingly gone home and I am recovering. We have had such fun and they didn't seem to mind that Mum and Dad weren't here. Now I will start catching up on your chat. :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Sue, so glad to hear from you. Looks like you are in a rather lovely area. Great pictures. Enjoy your stay. I sent you some info on yarn shops in Strasbourg. Take lots of pictures. Be safe.


britgirl said:


> Just managed to get on the internet at the hotel.
> 
> Our flight was quite rough from just after we took off for a good couple as we flew over the East coast. I did sleep a little on the plane. We had a couple of hours before we could check in at the hotel, do we were able to leave our luggage there. We walked via Hyde Park into town and then believe it or not, did a little shoppingbefore coming back to the hotel. Apparently they have started Black Friday sales here now, so we got a couple of bargains for the GKs. We both faired pretty well and seemed to have extra energy to walk into London, although we took a taxi back here to the hotel to check in.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> .......Have 2 rows to do on the cowl and am very pleased with how it looks ,Thanks Toni .


Does this mean you are almost ready for the last clue/chart?  You speedy girl, you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Toni, just wanted to check:
> you do chart B then C, then B, then C...?


Yes, Ma'am!!! 



annweb said:


> Time to go for lunch then hope to finish Let it Snow later . Ready for next part of cowl.


Ann, your cowl is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, that turkey and stuffing sounds so yummy! I am so glad you are having such a special time with your foster daughter. 

I am glad things are going so well for you and your families, Ronie and Linda. 

Thank you, Jane, for more fun patterns.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pat. Yes, I have got the email and noted those shops. Hopefully will get a chance to visit.

Sue


patocenizo said:


> Hi Sue, so glad to hear from you. Looks like you are in a rather lovely area. Great pictures. Enjoy your stay. I sent you some info on yarn shops in Strasbourg. Take lots of pictures. Be safe.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Forest Paths after the first time through chart B.
The size 8/0 beads are so much smaller than the size 6/0. In the end, I think it will look fine but it is very difficult to pick them out in the photo.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you for the lovely comments about my knitting of Roni's design .The beads are almost the same colour as the yarn but the flash must have lightened them .
> Had a roast beef meal at daughters and the unknown folk were very easy to get on with .Two of my grand daughters were there as well .One is 25 the other 22 .
> There have been some very strong gusts of wind sending the leaves everywhere .Hector had to work hard to get in when one gust came .There has also been heavy rain ...all in all a miserable few hours .


Toni's design .. I wish I was that talented 

Yes Tanya I saw that.. I was the only one in here this morning Pacific time..

We just got back from the beach.. but there was very little beach to be had..  I got caught by a sneaker wave and almost by another one.. so we used the foot path to walk the dogs instead


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is today's Snowcatcher flake: Mount Teocalli Snowflake
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/07/snowflake-monday_14.html


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Toni ...my apologies ,I put Ronie instead of Toni .I get Ringo and Tango wrong too even though I know which is which .
Yes I am ready but have only done the small size .
Hope you all enjoy meeting with friends and family and enjoy all the food .
Must do some knitting ...spending too much time reading messages and falling asleep .
Oh! When you say an item is finished does that mean the knitting is done or it has been blocked as well ?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are some other snowflake links that I have added to the list in the Snowflake Party.

6.) Fabact: 21 Crochet Snowflake Patterns
http://fabact.co/christmas/snowflakes/crochetsnowflakes.html

7.) Chez Crochet: 2 pages with a total of 15 small snowflake patterns (I shared a few from page 2.)
http://www.chezcrochet.com/page71.html
http://www.chezcrochet.com/page72.html

8.) Assorted Snowflakes from Yarnspirations
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/assorted-snowflakes.html

9.) Flurry of Snowflakes from Red Heart
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/flurry-snowflakes


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Oh! When you say an item is finished does that mean the knitting is done or it has been blocked as well ?


I guess we use it to mean both, first to say that we've finished the knitting. Technically, though, it isn't really finished until it is blocked.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

We were in Strasbourg a few years ago and it was quite lovely, we spent three nights at a small boutique hotel that I wish I could recall the name but it was just one street over from the walled city or city center. Lots of cute shops and the food to die for!! Enjoy!


britgirl said:


> Thanks, Pat. Yes, I have got the email and noted those shops. Hopefully will get a chance to visit.
> 
> Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We went into central London today for some sightseeing. It was very busy as there was a large March about Climate Change and lots of roads were closed off. The bus we rode in was taking so long that we finished up getting off and walking the rest of the way. Here are a couple of pics from down near the Thames. As you can see from Big Ben, it is starting to get dark just after 4pm.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Forest Paths after the first time through chart B.
> The size 8/0 beads are so much smaller than the size 6/0. In the end, I think it will look fine but it is very difficult to pick them out in the photo.


It's pretty, Jane!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! Thanks for sharing.


britgirl said:


> We went into central London today for some sightseeing. It was very busy as there was a large March about Climate Change and lots of roads were closed off. The bus we rode in was taking so long that we finished up getting off and walking the rest of the way. Here are a couple of pics from down near the Thames. As you can see from Big Ben, it is starting to get dark just after 4pm.
> 
> Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Toni's design .. I wish I was that talented
> 
> Yes Tanya I saw that.. I was the only one in here this morning Pacific time..
> 
> We just got back from the beach.. but there was very little beach to be had..  I got caught by a sneaker wave and almost by another one.. so we used the foot path to walk the dogs instead


Really beautiful, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We went into central London today for some sightseeing. It was very busy as there was a large March about Climate Change and lots of roads were closed off. The bus we rode in was taking so long that we finished up getting off and walking the rest of the way. Here are a couple of pics from down near the Thames. As you can see from Big Ben, it is starting to get dark just after 4pm.
> 
> Sue


Sounds like a good day. Great photos!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Some of the Christmas lights. Also ice skating at Somerset a House, something I have wanted to see for some time. This is set up annually in the quad of this Govt building which once housed birth certificates and personal records for the country.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Forest Paths after the first time through chart B.
> The size 8/0 beads are so much smaller than the size 6/0. In the end, I think it will look fine but it is very difficult to pick them out in the photo.


That is going to be beautiful, Jane!!! Actually, it already is.  I really like how your yarn is working out for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We are back at the hotel for the evening now. Cool but windy day until we were heading back to the hotel. We went for dinner and then it started pouring. After a day of walking around for several hours, we are happy to spend a quite evening in the hotel. I'm going to do a little knitting on a test knit. I am happy to just sit here quietly and knit. I still have no voice, for the second day, and it has been tiring and frustrating trying to communicate.

Here are a couple more pics.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni's design .. I wish I was that talented


Awe! You are so sweet. Thank you, Ronie.



> ...We just got back from the beach.. but there was very little beach to be had..  I got caught by a sneaker wave and almost by another one.. so we used the foot path to walk the dogs instead


What a beautiful walk, even if it is a bit chilly!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We went into central London today for some sightseeing. ..


Lovely pics, Sue 
Good to hear from you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's pretty, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is going to be beautiful, Jane!!! Actually, it already is.  I really like how your yarn is working out for you!!! :thumbup:


Thank you Toni.
I am liking the yarn too but I am anxious to see it in a bit more fabric.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I still have no voice, for the second day, and it has been tiring and frustrating trying to communicate...


I hope you feel better soon, Sue.
Thank you for all the pics.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who doesn't know how to time a turkey.





williesmom said:


> I timed it all right. It just didn't cooperate!


What timing? To offset the berometric pressure...let it cook and brown until you're ready to dive in while it's piping hot! Some turkey's have timers stuck in them...but the skin will be enough of a "timer"...especially if you know it's well brined.

I'm about to cook my second turkey with no worries whatsoever! Had to throw out half of the other as there was no room in the fridge (Christmas story late???!)
I use just a puffed up cooking bag around the bird. Which is fun after having a soft palatte removed. Hold nose and bag...pufff...grab tight around bag as to not let air out. Breathe in deeply...PUUUFFFF. Repeat the breath and puff as often as needed, cinch the tie and cut two air holes in the top of the cooking bag. Put in oven and bake at 350 until it drives your olfactory sense crazy and is brown. Take out and let rest on top of stove.


annweb said:


> Karen ....knowing your skill the problem will be soon gone and forgotten .Best of luck with it anyway.


I'm content with the appearance...but not sure I'm going to be doing this 8-piece repeatedly.

Just had a visit from a member of my church...may be doing a few smaller ornaments with glass beads for Christmas for church members to purchase from me. May let this member set my asking price...I'll pay my 10% to the church and have a nice Christmas.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely pics, Sue
> Good to hear from you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm content with the appearance...but not sure I'm going to be doing this 8-piece repeatedly.
> 
> Just had a visit from a member of my church...may be doing a few smaller ornaments with glass beads for Christmas for church members to purchase from me. May let this member set my asking price...I'll pay my 10% to the church and have a nice Christmas.


Stunning!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Your cowl looks like it will be nice and soft Jane.

Great beach photos Ronie, albeit cold looking, lol.

Beautiful Karen. Such nice detail.

Nice photos from London Sue. Sorry your voice is gone, but your eyes are working just fine  Enjoy your evening indoors.

I was working on my WTLF and decided at the end of one of the charts to weigh my yarn. I started the project with about 40 yards more than needed (I am generally on gauge) but for some odd reason I used a needle size two sizes up. I even wrote down the bigger size but not why. I am guessing the correct size and the ones one size up were in use. In any event it appears I will run out of yarn if I keep going at the rate I am using yarn. So I just switched to one size smaller needle and will do a number of rows with this size. I'll reweigh to see if my consumption is going down. If still too much usage I'll drop another size again. It's lace and a triangle so hopefully the size change won't show too much in the finished fabric. But I have plenty of beads so no worries there, lol.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm content with the appearance...but not sure I'm going to be doing this 8-piece repeatedly...


But it is truly beautiful, Karen!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Turns out that because very few people tat anymore...I have a market for things throughout the year...Yes, I'm thinking Easter too! Now to get those wood or Styrofoam eggs and cover them with tatted bling (which doesn't necessarily involve beads). Glittery plastic "forms" will complement ecru or white work, yes?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, what wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy your beach.

59


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Your cowl looks like it will be nice and soft Jane.


This yarn feels lovely - I think it will be nice & soft.


> I was working on my WTLF and decided at the end of one of the charts to weigh my yarn.... it appears I will run out of yarn...


I wonder if the percentage was off at one point. I thought at the outset that I had enough yarn - was even bold enough to up the needle size because I knit on the snug side. The percentage counts were fine all along but somewhere around 80% it looked like I wouldn't have enough. In the end I was fine - so wondered about those numbers.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> But it is truly beautiful, Karen!


Just in case the citation doesn't show...This is Trefoil Snowflake by Mark Myers. *blush*

I have to tackle this after a LOOONG nap for the joining of sections. Turns out you CAN use the Embroidery floss cards put out by DMC to hold your spare threads...while you start and join another section. Maybe the future ones will be easier? :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

More tatting supplies?: http://www.nordicneedle.com/ctgy/tatting-tools.html


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Forest Paths after the first time through chart B.
> The size 8/0 beads are so much smaller than the size 6/0. In the end, I think it will look fine but it is very difficult to pick them out in the photo.


I love the colour! Very striking :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> We just got back from the beach.. but there was very little beach to be had..  I got caught by a sneaker wave and almost by another one.. so we used the foot path to walk the dogs instead


That looks exhilarating
 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely pics, Sue
> Good to hear from you.


Ditto from me, Sue!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is today's Snowcatcher flake: Mount Teocalli Snowflake
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/07/snowflake-monday_14.html


It looks tricky!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Stunning!!!


Ditto, Karen!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, you spoilt us with your trip around London! Great!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen,that is a fabulous snowflake :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Double post!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, you spoilt us with your trip around London! Great!!


That's for sure! It brought back memories from when my girls were there. They loved it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:



> I love the colour! Very striking :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It looks tricky!


Not really but I think that here was a mistake in it. I am going to PM her about it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I think we posted at the same time and I missed your Forest Paths picture.. It looks great! very much like a holiday cowl 

Sue thanks for the pictures. It sure is magical with all the decorations  I'm sorry your voice is still gone.. it will return eventually


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ann, glad you had a good time at your daughters and enjoyed meeting her partners parents. Too bad about the lousy weather.

Jane, your Forest Paths start looks super. What yarn is it that you are using? I can see the beads and think they go great. 

Ronie, your dogs are so cute and look like they are enjoying the walk. 

Nice new flake Jane. I love those long spikes. Did you find out if there is a mistake in the pattern? I don't see any in the one you did.

Thanks for posting the wonderful London pictures Sue. Sounds like you are getting around quite a bit. Sure hope your voice returns soon. The ice skating reminds me of Rockefeller Center in NYC.

Karen I think your tatting is outstanding!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Bev.. and all who commented on the beach or lack of.. LOL it was cold out especially after my feet got wet but I have some nice warm tops and jackets so I was comfortable.. I was glad to get some dry socks on though 

I have completed 2 repeats of the cowl. I think it looks pretty good... I am doing the smaller one


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Bev.. and all who commented on the beach or lack of.. LOL it was cold out especially after my feet got wet but I have some nice warm tops and jackets so I was comfortable.. I was glad to get some dry socks on though
> 
> I have completed 2 repeats of the cowl. I think it looks pretty good... I am doing the smaller one


Warm socks and toasty toes are the best!

What color are you doing your cowl? Did you say? I'm sorry! I don't remember.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, love your start.

Karen, that tatted snowflake is gorgeous!!! Love it.

Sue, lovely pictures. Thank you for sharing your trip with us.

Had a wonderful day with the kids. It was good to get together. Settling in for a nice quiet evening.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane ...your Forest Paths picture.. It looks great! very much like a holiday cowl ...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, your Forest Paths start looks super. What yarn is it that you are using? I can see the beads and think they go great.


Thank you, Caryn. It is Imagination Hand Painted Sock Yarn from Knit Picks but it has been discontinued.


> Nice new flake Jane. I love those long spikes. Did you find out if there is a mistake in the pattern? I don't see any in the one you did.


Thank you, again 
I haven't written her yet. I changed what I thought wasn't right but there might have been a reason it was done that way.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love your start....


Thank you, Bev


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jane, love your Forest Paths. I am not copying but my red one is similar.

The red and purple are for sisters and I think the blue for their grandmother.

Wouldn't you know the blue looks gray.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, love your Forest Paths. I am not copying but my red one is similar.
> 
> The red and purple are for sisters and I think the blue for their grandmother.
> 
> Wouldn't you know the blue looks gray.


They all look great, Tricia! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, love your Forest Paths. I am not copying but my red one is similar.
> The red and purple are for sisters and I think the blue for their grandmother....


Looking good!
You are always so practical with planning your projects, Tricia.
These will make great Christmas gifts!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I wonder if the percentage was off at one point. I thought at the outset that I had enough yarn - was even bold enough to up the needle size because I knit on the snug side. The percentage counts were fine all along but somewhere around 80% it looked like I wouldn't have enough. In the end I was fine - so wondered about those numbers.


hmm, interesting. Right now I am about 10% over the counts. I'll keep plugging away and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I was glad to get some dry socks on though


Did you knit the socks


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, love your Forest Paths. I am not copying but my red one is similar.
> 
> The red and purple are for sisters and I think the blue for their grandmother.
> 
> Wouldn't you know the blue looks gray.


Nice starts Tricia. Do I see beads on all three?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, they all look great!! They will be gorgeous when done.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Nice starts Tricia. Do I see beads on all three?


No, beads on the blue, sparkle yarn on the purple and no beads on the red. I like the purple sparkle. Another good buy. $3.27 a skein I got for $1.50. It is a Caron Party. I broke my not buy rule but needed purple for 2 gifts and the price was hard to pass up. A gift for $1.50 fits my tight budget and I used several skeins for the children's home.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Did you knit the socks


I did not knit the socks! I have not made a pair that actually fits well.. I am working on fixing this 

Toni it is a light blue.. I'll share pictures when it's done


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good evening All-my people just left a bit ago. We were a few less than I hoped but it was lots of fun. DIL came with GD (DS boycotted the day--his loss). Our latest and pregnant member came with her 2 boys so young GD had company for drawing and rough housing. They all had a great time and didn't want to leave. The rest of us enjoyed ourselves enormously. The turkey was a big hit, huge and moist. Lots of other stuff brought by others. One couple showed up about 6 pm when others were readying to leave. Goddess, this woman will be at least 3 hours late for her funeral! Received a couple of phone calls from other members of our family which was so nice. Next year our west coast contingent may come east and older GD's grandfather called right in the midst of my negotiating selling a car. Felt bad having to cut him off as he was calling to thank me for things he felt I had done. But the car I inherited 2 yrs ago is now being sold and some of my paintings may be sold, too, so it wasn't the time to talk on the phone. If all goes well, I may just get my new roof this year. Last folks left about 10:30 PM. Really long but very good day.

Jane--love this snowflake you did today. Whatever was wrong in the pattern, you found a good fix for the problem

Your cowl is looking good. Can see the beads and love the color.

Tricia--you are like a knitting machine working non-stop and steadily. Three cowls at once! 

Sue--great pics for a place I will likely get to myself. Like Caryn I thought of Rockefeller Center Skating Rink in NYC.

Karen--am liking your tatted snowflake a lot. Great that you are selling your stuff. 

Ann--see you are moving along despite all the time here with us on LP. 

I am fading fast so will fall asleep to One Flew Over the Coocoo's Nest. Wonder if I will ever get to see it all and at once.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your cowls are lovely, Tricia!

Melanie, you are so sassy! 

What a wonderful day you had, Tanya! 

We are battening down the hatches for an ice storm. Take care, everyone!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--love this snowflake you did today. Whatever was wrong in the pattern, you found a good fix for the problem
> Your cowl is looking good. Can see the beads and love the color....


Thank you, tanya.
Glad that you had a good day with your family.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This is a tatting job that only took a few hours. I do believe I'm getting faster!

Free Handy Hands Pattern --> Tatted Heart:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The turkey was a big hit, huge and moist.
> 
> Karen--am liking your tatted snowflake a lot. Great that you are selling your stuff.
> 
> I am fading fast so will fall asleep to One Flew Over the Coo-coo's Nest. Wonder if I will ever get to see it all and at once.


The second turkey at MY house is cooling now on top of the stove. Drove my Mom crazy near finish of cooking.

I'm seriously going for a nap myself now that I have the doily finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This is a tatting job that only took a few hours. I do believe I'm getting faster!
> 
> Free Handy Hands Pattern --> Tatted Heart:


Well done Karen! I am sure like all skills one does speed up- you have been doing some lovely work!

I have not said much through this day- with the help of my friend Eva I am now in the small bedroom, and the remaining paper sacks that I moved with are in the big bedroom, along with some boxes that will likely end up mostly going to the recycling.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, those three are a lovely trio. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that sounds like a wonderful day! Rest well and happy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> This is a tatting job that only took a few hours. I do believe I'm getting faster!
> 
> Free Handy Hands Pattern --> Tatted Heart:


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The latest shots of the Sea Green Guernsey


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Forest Paths after the first time through chart B.
> The size 8/0 beads are so much smaller than the size 6/0. In the end, I think it will look fine but it is very difficult to pick them out in the photo.


Love that colour, Jane. Also very much liked your new snowflakes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Toni's design .. I wish I was that talented
> 
> Yes Tanya I saw that.. I was the only one in here this morning Pacific time..
> 
> We just got back from the beach.. but there was very little beach to be had..  I got caught by a sneaker wave and almost by another one.. so we used the foot path to walk the dogs instead


Great pics, Ronie. How lovely to have the beach so close.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We went into central London today for some sightseeing. It was very busy as there was a large March about Climate Change and lots of roads were closed off. The bus we rode in was taking so long that we finished up getting off and walking the rest of the way. Here are a couple of pics from down near the Thames. As you can see from Big Ben, it is starting to get dark just after 4pm.
> 
> Sue


Glad you arrived in the UK safe and sound, Sue. Your photos make me want to get on a train to London. I haven't been there to experience the Christmas preps for many years. Have a good time and enjoy the Christmas markets too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks beautiful, Jane. I definitely plan trying more snowflakes when I have the time.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Today, because I had things that needed attention, I figured that I would crochet a less time-intensive flake. This one was only 3 rounds so I thought that it would qualify - looked like the hard work would be in the blocking. Wrong, Jane!
> It took me ages to get the last round sorted out - but once I got to the 2nd point (after several false goes with the first one), it moved along okay.
> It is Snowcatcher's Mount Eva:
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/03/snowflake-monday_19.html


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all these patterns, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here re some :
> 
> Icicle Angels by Judith Prindle
> http://crochetpatternsonly.blogspot.ca/2006_11_21_archive.html
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Really looking good, Ann.

Sue


annweb said:


> Time to go for lunch then hope to finish Let it Snow later . Ready for next part of cowl.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm content with the appearance...but not sure I'm going to be doing this 8-piece repeatedly.
> 
> Just had a visit from a member of my church...may be doing a few smaller ornaments with glass beads for Christmas for church members to purchase from me. May let this member set my asking price...I'll pay my 10% to the church and have a nice Christmas.


Your tatting is really beautiful. Your intentions sound fair to me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Your cowl looks like it will be nice and soft Jane.
> 
> Great beach photos Ronie, albeit cold looking, lol.
> 
> ...


Lots of patterns use needle size changes to shape patterns and your changes should work well on this shawl, I think, given that it starts with the border edge.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking good, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my Forest Paths after the first time through chart B.
> The size 8/0 beads are so much smaller than the size 6/0. In the end, I think it will look fine but it is very difficult to pick them out in the photo.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They all look great, Tricia! :thumbup:


I agree. A beautiful trio.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tricia, those all look great.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Jane, love your Forest Paths. I am not copying but my red one is similar.
> 
> The red and purple are for sisters and I think the blue for their grandmother.
> 
> Wouldn't you know the blue looks gray.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Good evening All-my people just left a bit ago. We were a few less than I hoped but it was lots of fun. DIL came with GD (DS boycotted the day--his loss). Our latest and pregnant member came with her 2 boys so young GD had company for drawing and rough housing. They all had a great time and didn't want to leave. The rest of us enjoyed ourselves enormously. The turkey was a big hit, huge and moist. Lots of other stuff brought by others. One couple showed up about 6 pm when others were readying to leave. Goddess, this woman will be at least 3 hours late for her funeral! Received a couple of phone calls from other members of our family which was so nice. Next year our west coast contingent may come east and older GD's grandfather called right in the midst of my negotiating selling a car. Felt bad having to cut him off as he was calling to thank me for things he felt I had done. But the car I inherited 2 yrs ago is now being sold and some of my paintings may be sold, too, so it wasn't the time to talk on the phone. If all goes well, I may just get my new roof this year. Last folks left about 10:30 PM. Really long but very good day


So glad that all your efforts were rewarded, Tanya. I just finished reading your notes on cooking a turkey - sounded delicious.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This is a tatting job that only took a few hours. I do believe I'm getting faster!
> 
> Free Handy Hands Pattern --> Tatted Heart:


Would make a stunning Valentine's day gift.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--your tatting is very impressive in quality as well as quantity. The heart is beautiful as is the previous one. 

Hmm, two turkeys? You must have had quite the crowd over. Lot's of fun.

Toni--be careful with that ice storm. They can be so treacherous. We get rain tomorrow but hopefully the temps will rise to the 40's and keep the roads melted.

Norma, et al--it was a great day yesterday. Very soul satisfying. My family group is shrinking which means these gatherings are not only joyful but also celebratory of lives no longer with us. It is one of the reasons the children are so important--they give us hope and help keep the fabric of our lives strong. Our 3 little ones yesterday were such fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest shots of the Sea Green Guernsey


Lovely work, Julie. Glad you got your room move accomplished. Hope you found lots of hidden goodies in the process.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, do stay safe. Ice storms are no fun.

Karen, another stunning tatted piece. Beautiful! Great work.

Ah, Julie. I wondered how you were doing. Good that all the moving is done. Now, to clean it up and organize.  Your gansey is looking good!

Tanya, sounds like you had a lovely day full of good food and memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Lovely work, Julie. Glad you got your room move accomplished. Hope you found lots of hidden goodies in the process.


Because I accepted my friend's offer, and my knees were playing up- things are more deeply hidden! But I do have a lot of boxes that will end up recycled on the surface now- also waiting for the new 'inorganic' system of collection to happen- that won't be till February at the earliest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, do stay safe. Ice storms are no fun.
> 
> Karen, another stunning tatted piece. Beautiful! Great work.
> 
> ...


I am glad it is accomplished, it still is a lot of sorting, and I need to be ultra organised in my new small bedroom! And thanks!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - but she hasn't tried really hard. I am sure that she could do better! I'd just be happy for it to be blocked - don't mind her swiping it.


Still working on the perfect plan for the Great Montego Getaway!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, the house seems so empty and quite...we had a wonderful visit with our Son's family...little Austyn kept me busy, but happily, she is a good baby....into everything...but enjoyed playing with my pots and pans while I cooked....another reminder that small children don't need expensive toys to be happy....

Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving...

Now on to the Christmas decorations and packages!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is fabulous Julie! How much have you to go?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, the house seems so empty and quite...we had a wonderful visit with our Son's family...little Austyn kept me busy, but happily, she is a good baby....into everything...but enjoyed playing with my pots and pans while I cooked....another reminder that small children don't need expensive toys to be happy....
> 
> Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving...
> 
> Now on to the Christmas decorations and packages!!!


I recall boxes being more fun than whatever came in them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is fabulous Julie! How much have you to go?


Thank you Norma!
the rest of the back yoke, the front yoke- neckline and shoulder strap, then the sleeves- quite a bit of work! The sleeves are patterned throughout!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I finished the knitted Galactic Vortex Snowflake that I had won from Elizabeth. It is the first beaded one I've done. I only had gold beads, so it is very blingy.


I love all the bling on this! I hope you have a project page on Ravelry for it so I can request the pic for the pattern page.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> This is a tatting job that only took a few hours. I do believe I'm getting faster!


That is so cute, Karen!
Well done. I am sure that you are speeding up - having spent this concentrated time on it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I am now in the small bedroom...


Have a good sleep in your new" bedroom ... & dream of all the things that you will be able to do in your bigger work space.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest shots of the Sea Green Guernsey


Looks marvellous, Julie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Love that colour, Jane. Also very much liked your new snowflakes.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks beautiful, Jane. I definitely plan trying more snowflakes when I have the time.


Thank you, Sue.
You didn't say if you learned anything from your crocheter friend in your visit with her.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Norma!
> the rest of the back yoke, the front yoke- neckline and shoulder strap, then the sleeves- quite a bit of work! The sleeves are patterned throughout!


Yes, that is quite a bit of work!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for all these patterns, Jane.


You're welcome. Not a great deal available in icicles- any of it would be nicer in a finer material, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's looking good, Jane.


Thank you, Sue. I finished one rep of chart C last night so back to B this evening. Once you get the first row done, the rest flow easily.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have some catching up to do but I thought I will post a pic first. This little darling is now 2 years old. &#128158;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> This is a tatting job that only took a few hours. I do believe I'm getting faster!
> 
> Free Handy Hands Pattern --> Tatted Heart:


Amazing, Karen!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, the house seems so empty and quite...we had a wonderful visit with our Son's family...


Glad that you had such a nice family time. Nothing like having a small child around - major smile makers!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me, too!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--It is wonderful news about Dakota. She has such a beautiful, sweet face and clearly looks happy.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Still working on the perfect plan for the Great Montego Getaway!


Maybe I will be brave enough in the New Year - I keep setting little deadlines for myself & then I keep re-setting them as they pass. It would be a good thing to add to my "what I want to learn this year" list.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Wonderful news. Will continue to keep her in my prayers.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest shots of the Sea Green Guernsey


It is beautiful inside and out, Julie! 

What a good feeling it must be to have your rooms switched around. :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Getting back from my no-knitting/less-Internet break. Should be back up to speed in a couple of days. I won't post my wip list because it would take us through our hundred pages and we would break earlier than usual. Suffice it to say that I could do nothing but wips for several months and still have more to go. Casting on is so much more fun than finishing!  In fact, it is time to cast on the Forest Path Cowl. I hope I have all the clues saved. It is good to be back!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...This little darling is now 2 years old. 💞


Such a big boy now!! Our little sweetheart


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That is fantastic news , Ros!
> What a great Christmas present for Dakotah & her family.


Thank you Jane, it is the best Christmas present ever!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...it is time to cast on the Forest Path Cowl. I hope I have all the clues saved.


Toni has been adding the updates to the first page - 2nd post.


> It is good to be back!


It is certainly nice to have you back, too!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I have some catching up to do but I thought I will post a pic first. This little darling is now 2 years old. 💞


Happy Birthday, Big Boy!!! 

Hi, Ros!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I keep setting little deadlines for myself & then I keep re-setting them as they pass.


I think we are twins separated at birth.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Garlands and mobiles come to mind. I think if I can get enough made I will try to fashion a mobile.
> 
> I'm not getting anything done at the moment as I'm at my daughter's baby sitting while she and her partner attend a friend's funeral. He was only 40, diagnosed with lung cancer in September. He and his wife adopted a little boy 2 years ago as she couldn't conceive. So much sadness lately.


I'm so sorry Linda, definitely too much sadness. Sending lots of love to you and your family. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It is so nice to hear such good news, Ros. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Getting back from my no-knitting/less-Internet break. Should be back up to speed in a couple of days. I won't post my wip list because it would take us through our hundred pages and we would break earlier than usual. Suffice it to say that I could do nothing but wips for several months and still have more to go. Casting on is so much more fun than finishing!  In fact, it is time to cast on the Forest Path Cowl. I hope I have all the clues saved. It is good to be back!


It is good to have you back! I hope your back is feeling better.

There is one more chart/clue to post, but all of the rest are clumped together in post #2 on the first page (Thank you, Jane, for that fantastic idea!!!)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Toni has been adding...


Thanks for the reminder. I love having everything in one place! It saves me from looking all over for several hours just to find the information in the first place I looked.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> 3 lovely designs from Louisa Harding
> The Holly & The Ivy (I love that colourway! Makes me want to knit it right now!!)
> Spiced Punch
> Frosted Leaves
> http://www.louisaharding.co.uk/justgiving.html


They are gorgeous Jane, thanks for sharing. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed this free MKAL by Elizabeth Lovick? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gansey-kal-mystery-gansey I signed up and have my project page started. Maybe I will get my own Gansey finally.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, it is the best Christmas present ever!!! 💞


My best Christmas present ever was Michael.
We were told on the 4th of December that we were on the short list, we were confirmed on the 8th & we picked him up on the 10th. That was the longest 4 hour drive of my life!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> It is good to have you back! I hope your back is feeling better.
> 
> There is one more chart/clue to post, but all of the rest are clumped together in post #2 on the first page (Thank you, Jane, for that fantastic idea!!!)


My back still just feels bruised, but if I limit my internet time, it will heal fast. I will be making my cowl beadless, but the design is so pretty, I know it will look fabulous!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, such wonderful news of Dakotah. How wonderful! She is gorgeous. Love the smile.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I think we are twins separated at birth.


I've always wanted a twin!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Those are beautiful roses from your mom's garden Ros, and such a lovely memory.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Has anyone else noticed this free MKAL by Elizabeth Lovick? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gansey-kal-mystery-gansey I signed up and have my project page started. Maybe I will get my own Gansey finally.


Thanks, Toni! Got it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Has anyone else noticed this free MKAL by Elizabeth Lovick? ...


Thank you for the heads up, Toni.
I have downloaded the start-up file - not sure if I will knit it, but better to have it than wish I had it.
I have a sweater on the needles for a friend that has been long anticipated.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I've always wanted a twin!


Ta Da! Here she is!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Those are beautiful roses from your mom's garden Ros, and such a lovely memory.


Thank you Caryn, it is a lovely memory and the fragrance of those roses are beautiful. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I have some catching up to do but I thought I will post a pic first. This little darling is now 2 years old. 💞


That brought a smile to my face :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Very pretty garden Fan. Thanks for sharing summer with us. Your counter cross stitch fairy is amazing. Very nice work!
> 
> Thank you Linda for the kind comment on my cowl.
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you are back on track Bev.
> 
> Good news about Dakotah Ros. Fabulous smile.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> It is certainly nice to have you back, too!


I was going to say the same, Elizabeth :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--thanks for the heads up on the MKAL Gansey. Like Jane, not sure I will do it, but will have the opportunity if I chose to do it.

Elizabeth--glad to see you feeling better and being able to join us more frequently. 

Really struggling with this new baby gift. Just not sure another blanket, the 4th one, would be such a great gift for this woman. Than she says a family member knits up a storm for the kids. So what to do that will be something special! Need to make a decision as I am getting stuck on this.

Intensely gorgeous weather today, even if cold this morning. Want to enjoy it before the rain comes in tomorrow. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks marvellous, Julie!


Ditto from me, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I have some catching up to do but I thought I will post a pic first. This little darling is now 2 years old. 💞


And a happy little two year old!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I will confess that I might not start them all on time.
> I want to do a scarf (perhaps matching cap) for Michael for Christmas so that needs to be CO plus there is a Boo KAL starting Dec. 1 for which I hope to restart Wintersweet... besides finishing Be With You... and the advent scarf that I started for Sue's party... goodness knows what else. (Just opened my picnic hamper - which holds my most current WIPs - & guess what I saw... Montego!! - still not blocked.)
> The one that I really want to keep up with is Lily's.
> 
> Now *you* fess up: how many do you have active right now?


Eek!!! I should check out my list, oh that's right I haven't done one yet!!!! I don't know how many I have, perhaps I should find them all and put them together. Never know they might get finished then. 😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> so much going on.. I'll try to remember it all
> 
> Lots of wonderful patterns Jane.. thanks.. and I agree if I had the yarn for the Holly and Ivy I would want to cast on right away too
> 
> ...


Thanks Ronie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until Dec 4th; Code = #spin15aday
Out of the Woods by Sherrill Roy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/out-of-the-woods

Free to 11:59 pm tonight; code = 4dayfrenzy
Braided Hope Cowl by Yarn Medley's from the Heart
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/braided-hope-cowl
I was thinking this might be useful for Tanya or Tricia - quick to do in bulky yarn. It says that the size is easily adjusted so perhaps a lighter weight would work as well.

Free until December 1, 2015, 8 AM US Eastern Time; Code = startofwinter
Flammes by Iglinz Crafts
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flammes

Free to Dec 7th
Nice pattern for a man
Straightforward Stripes by Diane L. Augustin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/straightforward-stripes

Ziggy-Zaggy by Lyudmyla Vayner
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ziggy-zaggy-2


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, that is wonderful news!!! I can totally understand your tears of joy. She will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers also. Praise God!!!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I was going to say the same, Elizabeth :thumbup:


Me, too, it is great to see you back here, Elizabeth. Take care of that back.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My best Christmas present ever was Michael.
> We were told on the 4th of December that we were on the short list, we were confirmed on the 8th & we picked him up on the 10th. That was the longest 4 hour drive of my life!


He would be a pretty special gift. One you are still celebrating.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Good news about Dakotah.


Thank you Tricia. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I have some catching up to do but I thought I will post a pic first. This little darling is now 2 years old. 💞


And well loved!!!

Yes, welcome back, Elizabeth. We missed you. And Ros too.

Off on my day.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad your gathering was good for your heart and soul Tanya.

Your Gansey is coming along well Julie. Those are nice long DPN's 

Welcome back Elizabeth, you were missed.

Enjoy your peace and quiet DFL. Glad the little ones visit was enjoyable for you. Agree, playtime does not have to equate to spending money. 

I must finish some WIP's. I went searching for my US4 needle tips so I could have them nearby if I need to switch to them for WTLF. I tore apart my knitting basket and project bag, and searched the shelves to no avail. Then my sluggish brain looked at Toni's cowl sitting on the counter *right* next to WTLF and there they were! I am using them for the cowl. Sometimes the obvious is just too obvious, lol.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Glad that you had such a nice family time. Nothing like having a small child around - major smile makers!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am sure that makes up for getting behind in other things, Tricia. Nice to know that your work is appreciated.


I agree with Jane, Tricia. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> My back still just feels bruised, but if I limit my internet time, it will heal fast. I will be making my cowl beadless, but the design is so pretty, I know it will look fabulous!


Thank you, Elizabeth!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Never know they might get finished then. 😉😉💞


Maybe some little elves will visit overnight I finish them if you leave them out to see.
Actually, I do enjoy the knitting/crocheting itself - I would just like for the elves to do the finishing off - weave in ends, block...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> He would be a pretty special gift. One you are still celebrating.


Most definitely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is today's Snowcatcher flake: Irish Hearts.
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2009/12/snowflake-monday_21.html
> Any requests for tomorrow's?


It's gorgeous Jane. I wonder how many you've made so far. They are all beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MrsMurdog said:


> I found a few minutes and made a snowflake! Loops & Threads Payette in Icicle. #1 from the Sally George patterns posted on this thread. I made a miss count somewhere, so, it is not perfectly symmetrical. But it was fun!


Looks lovely to me. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> .....I must finish some WIP's. I went searching for my US4 needle tips so I could have them nearby if I need to switch to them for WTLF. I tore apart my knitting basket and project bag, and searched the shelves to no avail. Then my sluggish brain looked at Toni's cowl sitting on the counter *right* next to WTLF and there they were! I am using them for the cowl. Sometimes the obvious is just too obvious, lol.


If it is any consolation, you are not the only one that does that, Melanie. I'm finding things right in front of me all of the time!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Ros! Wonderful news. I will continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Jane. I wonder how many you've made so far. They are all beautiful. 💞


Thank you, Ros 
I had set today as my deadline (what did I say earlier about my deadlines?) - one more daily flake & then I am going to spread them out on the dining room table & get a picture. I'll count then. I might do more after but I start my overseas cards on December 1, & will be mailing some off in those.

Some of them are quite small but others involved a fair amount of work. So far, I have been too busy today to start one so it might not be until this evening. I had been doing it first thing but I have too many things that need to be done today... which aren't getting done while I am at the computer.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Bev
> If I do one a day, it would take more than a year to do them all. She has 5 ebooks of flakes that do not appear among these, as well!


Wow!!! That's a lot of snowflakes Jane. ❄❄❄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Ros ..sad about your MIL but take consolation in the fact that she probably is quite happy and has no idea of her confusion..


Thanks Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I am feeling much better now. There are WIP lists as long as mine.  This is a great group.


Yes it is Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Today, because I had things that needed attention, I figured that I would crochet a less time-intensive flake. This one was only 3 rounds so I thought that it would qualify - looked like the hard work would be in the blocking. Wrong, Jane!
> It took me ages to get the last round sorted out - but once I got to the 2nd point (after several false goes with the first one), it moved along okay.
> It is Snowcatcher's Mount Eva:
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/03/snowflake-monday_19.html


Gorgeous Jane 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just managed to get on the internet at the hotel.
> 
> Our flight was quite rough from just after we took off for a good couple as we flew over the East coast. I did sleep a little on the plane. We had a couple of hours before we could check in at the hotel, do we were able to leave our luggage there. We walked via Hyde Park into town and then believe it or not, did a little shoppingbefore coming back to the hotel. Apparently they have started Black Friday sales here now, so we got a couple of bargains for the GKs. We both faired pretty well and seemed to have extra energy to walk into London, although we took a taxi back here to the hotel to check in.
> 
> ...


i hope you get your voice back soon. Gorgeous photos Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> I finished the knitted Galactic Vortex Snowflake that I had won from Elizabeth. It is the first beaded one I've done. I only had gold beads, so it is very blingy.


It's gorgeous Caryn. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe some little elves will visit overnight I finish them if you leave them out to see.
> Actually, I do enjoy the knitting/crocheting itself - I would just like for the elves to do the finishing off - weave in ends, block...


I feel exactly the same!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Time to go for lunch then hope to finish Let it Snow later . Ready for next part of cowl.


Very pretty Ann. 💞


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

This is a test to see if I can send a picture.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Forest Paths after the first time through chart B.
> The size 8/0 beads are so much smaller than the size 6/0. In the end, I think it will look fine but it is very difficult to pick them out in the photo.


Looking gorgeous Jane. 💞


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Hooray! It worked. However, this is not a quilt I made, just one I saw at a quilt show that my daughter liked.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> We just got back from the beach.. but there was very little beach to be had..  I got caught by a sneaker wave and almost by another one.. so we used the foot path to walk the dogs instead


Gorgeous photos Ronie, love your dogs. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is today's Snowcatcher flake: Mount Teocalli Snowflake
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/07/snowflake-monday_14.html


Beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all of the freebies!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here are some other snowflake links that I have added to the list in the Snowflake Party.
> 
> 6.) Fabact: 21 Crochet Snowflake Patterns
> http://fabact.co/christmas/snowflakes/crochetsnowflakes.html
> ...


Wow!!!! Beautiful snowflakes Jane, thanks for sharing!!! ❄❄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We went into central London today for some sightseeing. It was very busy as there was a large March about Climate Change and lots of roads were closed off. The bus we rode in was taking so long that we finished up getting off and walking the rest of the way. Here are a couple of pics from down near the Thames. As you can see from Big Ben, it is starting to get dark just after 4pm.
> 
> Sue


Love these photos Sue. I hope you are feeling better. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We are back at the hotel for the evening now. Cool but windy day until we were heading back to the hotel. We went for dinner and then it started pouring. After a day of walking around for several hours, we are happy to spend a quite evening in the hotel. I'm going to do a little knitting on a test knit. I am happy to just sit here quietly and knit. I still have no voice, for the second day, and it has been tiring and frustrating trying to communicate.
> 
> Here are a couple more pics.
> 
> Sue


I hope your voice comes back soon. Gorgeous photos Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I'm content with the appearance...but not sure I'm going to be doing this 8-piece repeatedly.
> 
> Just had a visit from a member of my church...may be doing a few smaller ornaments with glass beads for Christmas for church members to purchase from me. May let this member set my asking price...I'll pay my 10% to the church and have a nice Christmas.


Beautiful!!! 💞


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just finished two rounds of chart b and chart c. Will there be a chart d or should I repeat chart a at the end? Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous Jane 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

williesmom said:


> This is a test to see if I can send a picture.


YAY!!! You did It!!!
Looks marvellous! Great use of colour.
Now I'd like a close up!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

williesmom said:


> Hooray! It worked. However, this is not a quilt I made, just one I saw at a quilt show that my daughter liked.


Okay so I take back the last part of my last comment. ;-)
Still true, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros 
She creates such lovely snowflakes.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Had a wonderful day with the kids. It was good to get together. Settling in for a nice quiet evening.


Glad you had a great time with the kids Bev. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

deborah337 said:


> Just finished two rounds of chart b and chart c.


Way to go, Deborah 
Did you take a progress pic?


> Will there be a chart d or should I repeat chart a at the end?


Toni will answer that - but she has alluded to another chart.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, love your Forest Paths. I am not copying but my red one is similar.
> 
> The red and purple are for sisters and I think the blue for their grandmother.
> 
> Wouldn't you know the blue looks gray.


All look great Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> We are battening down the hatches for an ice storm. Take care, everyone!


Stay safe Toni!!!! 💞


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for having me check on Chart C where it plainly says in red ink to do the last two charts 4 times. I have to take a small break as my son has asked if I would make him a couple of scarves and hats because it is quite cold in Sacramento. Being the concerned mother (LOL) I am gladly finally making something that I know he will appreciate. As soon as I get done I'll rejoin, in the meantime I will check periodically to see if there is a Chart D.


deborah337 said:


> Just finished two rounds of chart b and chart c. Will there be a chart d or should I repeat chart a at the end? Thanks


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> This is a tatting job that only took a few hours. I do believe I'm getting faster!
> 
> Free Handy Hands Pattern --> Tatted Heart:


It's really beautiful Karen. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest shots of the Sea Green Guernsey


Looking gorgeous Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, the house seems so empty and quite...we had a wonderful visit with our Son's family...little Austyn kept me busy, but happily, she is a good baby....into everything...but enjoyed playing with my pots and pans while I cooked....another reminder that small children don't need expensive toys to be happy....
> 
> Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving...
> 
> Now on to the Christmas decorations and packages!!!


Jackson is just as happy with a cardboard box. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Have a good sleep in your new" bedroom ... & dream of all the things that you will be able to do in your bigger work space.


Same from me Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Getting back from my no-knitting/less-Internet break. Should be back up to speed in a couple of days. I won't post my wip list because it would take us through our hundred pages and we would break earlier than usual. Suffice it to say that I could do nothing but wips for several months and still have more to go. Casting on is so much more fun than finishing!  In fact, it is time to cast on the Forest Path Cowl. I hope I have all the clues saved. It is good to be back!


It's great having you back Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Such a big boy now!! Our little sweetheart


He is a sweetheart Jane, I know you would love him if you could see him for real. Wouldn't that be great??? 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Happy Birthday, Big Boy!!!
> 
> Hi, Ros!


Hi Toni, thank you. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> He is a sweetheart Jane, I know you would love him if you could see him for real. Wouldn't that be great??? 💞


I already love him - especially love hearing him chatter - but IRL would be fantastic.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My best Christmas present ever was Michael.
> We were told on the 4th of December that we were on the short list, we were confirmed on the 8th & we picked him up on the 10th. That was the longest 4 hour drive of my life!


That is definitely a best Christmas present ever!!!! I bet those 4 days between the 4-8 were really long days and then so much excitement. Then another 2 long days to wait. Beautiful story Jane and soooo meant to be. 💞💛💞

4th December is an awesome day for us too. It will be 8 years since Pete gave Rachel a kidney. 💞💛💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> My back still just feels bruised, but if I limit my internet time, it will heal fast. I will be making my cowl beadless, but the design is so pretty, I know it will look fabulous!


I hope your back heals fast Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I've always wanted a twin!


Now if we were triplets, that would make you both related to
Jackson!!! (A bit of bribery going on here😏😏) would that work for you and Elizabeth?? 😏😏😏💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That brought a smile to my face :thumbup:


Thanks Norma, my job is done. 😏😏💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I am glad you had a great time!! and about the sell of some items  that has to feel good... I had an Uncle that they would tell a time that would be a hour before things actually got started so he could show up on time  Some people are just always late!

Karen that is very pretty.. your spacing is perfect or at least it shows up perfect  

I can't believe I was just in here last night and now 10 pages to catch up.. if any of my reply's have already been answered I apologize now... Poor Tanya told us how to do her Turkey a number of times yesterday


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And a happy little two year old!


He sure is Pam!!! 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest shots of the Sea Green Guernsey


Your guernsey is pretty. If it wasn't so warm there you could have it finished soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> That is definitely a best Christmas present ever!!!! I bet those 4 days between the 4-8 were really long days


We tried not to even think about it - didn't want to get built up for nothing. Been there!


> Beautiful story Jane and soooo meant to be.


Thanks, Ros 


> 4th December is an awesome day for us too. It will be 8 years since Pete gave Rachel a kidney.


Another Christmas miracle


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Now if we were triplets, that would make you both related to
> Jackson!!! (A bit of bribery going on here😏😏) would that work for you and Elizabeth?? 😏😏😏💞


The more the merrier!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> And well loved!!!
> 
> Yes, welcome back, Elizabeth. We missed you. And Ros too.
> 
> Off on my day.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Lots of patterns use needle size changes to shape patterns and your changes should work well on this shawl, I think, given that it starts with the border edge.


I am going to guess that the smaller gauge will be around the shoulders? and that the beads from below should help open it up more.. the difference between the two needles shouldn't show too much but the difference between the first and last might.. but being around the shoulders and a good blocking I bet you will be just fine... I hate it when I get in these situations but love it when I find the solution  Best of luck with this..

Great looking Gansey Julie I am so glad you were able to make the change.. you seem to be much happier with this situation.. and it does make sense to have your living area lager than the sleeping one  I love your yarn bowl too!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

deborah337 said:


> Just finished two rounds of chart b and chart c.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe some little elves will visit overnight I finish them if you leave them out to see.
> Actually, I do enjoy the knitting/crocheting itself - I would just like for the elves to do the finishing off - weave in ends, block...


I would love the elves to do the other stuff, like the cleaning, gardening etc. then I will be more than happy to finish the WIP's. Sounds like a good deal to me!!! 🎉🎉🎉💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My best Christmas present ever was Michael.
> We were told on the 4th of December that we were on the short list, we were confirmed on the 8th & we picked him up on the 10th. That was the longest 4 hour drive of my life!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Wonderful present.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> I would love the elves to do the other stuff, like the cleaning, gardening etc. then I will be more than happy to finish the WIP's. Sounds like a good deal to me!!! 🎉🎉🎉💞


I was thinking along the same lines


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> I had set today as my deadline (what did I say earlier about my deadlines?) - one more daily flake & then I am going to spread them out on the dining room table & get a picture. I'll count then. I might do more after but I start my overseas cards on December 1, & will be mailing some off in those.
> 
> Some of them are quite small but others involved a fair amount of work. So far, I have been too busy today to start one so it might not be until this evening. I had been doing it first thing but I have too many things that need to be done today... which aren't getting done while I am at the computer.


I know what you mean, I'm trying to catch up with this LP and it's 12.40am and I still have a few pages to go!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

williesmom said:


> This is a test to see if I can send a picture.


Yes you can williesmom. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL I am glad you had such a wonderful time... I remember the pots and pans were always on the kitchen floor when Mom had a little one and was cooking .. 

Jane it might be easier if you set a few deadlines and keep those and then set a few more.. it is easier to complete small goals instead of a long list.. I struggle with this too.. and I do great for awhile. I even have a journal next to my computer to keep me on track but then I start to slide.. I need to make a Holiday list today or I'll never get every thing done!

Thank you for the beautiful picture of our Birthday Boy!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> She creates such lovely snowflakes.


She sure does Jane!!! ❄❄💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I recall boxes being more fun than whatever came in them!


 :thumbup: Our little one loves being dragged around in an empty box or the washing basket. He also likes an old handbag with a zip fastening - put something in, zip it closed, open it, take the thing out and repeat over and over again, all done with a big grin.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I already love him - especially love hearing him chatter - but IRL would be fantastic.


Thanks Jane I had a feeling that you loved him already. If I ever get to Newfoundland or France, I will bring him with me. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I have some catching up to do but I thought I will post a pic first. This little darling is now 2 years old. 💞


Happy Birthday, Jackson.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My best Christmas present ever was Michael.
> We were told on the 4th of December that we were on the short list, we were confirmed on the 8th & we picked him up on the 10th. That was the longest 4 hour drive of my life!


Oh Jane that brings tears of joy to my eyes.. I know that feeling all so well... What a wonderful Christmas you must of had!!! and..... several years ahead and to come..

Welcome back Elizabeth!!! I hope your back continues to improve.. I am not beading the cowl and I love it.. so it is very pretty both ways.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have a good sleep in your new" bedroom ... & dream of all the things that you will be able to do in your bigger work space.


Thanks Jane.
I have slept well, (for me) which augurs well! First out I need to dig out my ironing board.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Another Christmas miracle


We love the Christmas miracles. 💞💞💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks marvellous, Julie!


Thank you, Jane.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The more the merrier!


Definitely 😀💞😀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, that is quite a bit of work!!!!


It will be- at the moment I am managing a row or two at night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I have some catching up to do but I thought I will post a pic first. This little darling is now 2 years old. 💞


And photogenic as ever!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> DFL I am glad you had such a wonderful time... I remember the pots and pans were always on the kitchen floor when Mom had a little one and was cooking ..
> 
> Jane it might be easier if you set a few deadlines and keep those and then set a few more.. it is easier to complete small goals instead of a long list.. I struggle with this too.. and I do great for awhile. I even have a journal next to my computer to keep me on track but then I start to slide.. I need to make a Holiday list today or I'll never get every thing done!
> 
> Thank you for the beautiful picture of our Birthday Boy!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> DFL I am glad you had such a wonderful time... I remember the pots and pans were always on the kitchen floor when Mom had a little one and was cooking ..
> 
> Jane it might be easier if you set a few deadlines and keep those and then set a few more.. it is easier to complete small goals instead of a long list.. I struggle with this too.. and I do great for awhile. I even have a journal next to my computer to keep me on track but then I start to slide.. I need to make a Holiday list today or I'll never get every thing done!
> 
> Thank you for the beautiful picture of our Birthday Boy!!!


My pleasure!!! 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Toni--thanks for the heads up on the MKAL Gansey. Like Jane, not sure I will do it, but will have the opportunity if I chose to do it.
> 
> Elizabeth--glad to see you feeling better and being able to join us more frequently.
> 
> ...


Somewhere I saw either a sweater or a bib that you can change the front panel out! For a little one maybe a few very pretty bib fronts would be nice.. I am thinking those dishcloths that have a pattern show from the purl bumps.. they could be made our of bright white, pale yellow, pale green!! of if the sex of the baby is known you could use any pale shade that would be good for a baby's bib.. just make it so the strap around the head is moved from one panel to the next.. or however your great imagination would conceive something like this.. Just a idea.. with so many knitted items already and a knitter in the family plus the 4th child something unique might be nice.. Or those monster pants bottoms to cover a diaper could be cute too.. you'd need a pattern for this though..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Our little one loves being dragged around in an empty box or the washing basket. He also likes an old handbag with a zip fastening - put something in, zip it closed, open it, take the thing out and repeat over and over again, all done with a big grin.


Aren't they just adorable!!! Yes you have to keep on doing the same thing once they realize how much they love it!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Happy Birthday, Jackson.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My best Christmas present ever was Michael.
> We were told on the 4th of December that we were on the short list, we were confirmed on the 8th & we picked him up on the 10th. That was the longest 4 hour drive of my life!


How marvellous - but so little time to prepare. My neighbour's first grandchild - a girl - is due on Christmas day.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all, I'm back. I did not really ready everything here as 50 something pages is a lot to take in . . . .
But I know you all had a great Thanksgiving. 

And as for that, I do remember noticing that someone stated they added gin to the turkey to help it brown. OH PLEASE, let me know how you do that!

And if I remember by next year I will try Tanya's trick of steaming the turkey at high heat with lots of water in the pan. What a great idea! 

Jane, you are a snowflake queen.  Love them all.

I've been working on mittens for DGD, DGS and niece. Also cast on for the Advent Scarf MKAL in the Sock Madness group - It's cables and lace with nupps this year.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And photogenic as ever!


Thanks Julie, I think so too, but then everyone knows how biased I am. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous photos Ronie, love your dogs. 💞


Thanks Ros they are quite a handful at times but we love them.. they are our family..

YAY!! it worked!!! now you know how to post a picture  I love the Kitty Quilt too.. I can see why your daughter is drawn to it


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Now if we were triplets, that would make you both related to
> Jackson!!! (A bit of bribery going on here😏😏) would that work for you and Elizabeth?? 😏😏😏💞


Definitely works for me!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

williesmom said:


> This is a test to see if I can send a picture.


Cute. I love the different cats. Is this turn needle or fusible? If fusible do you blanket stitch the edges? I used to do minature applique but cannot control the needles any more.

ETA: If I had read your next post would have known you didn't make this one. I do love the fruit/vegetables used in cat designs. I will have to keep an eye out for this pattern. I could fuse and machine sstitch it - maybe.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, it is great to see you back here, Elizabeth. Take care of that back.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Hi all, I'm back. I did not really ready everything here as 50 something pages is a lot to take in . . . .
> But I know you all had a great Thanksgiving.
> 
> And as for that, I do remember noticing that someone stated they added gin to the turkey to help it brown. OH PLEASE, let me know how you do that!
> ...


Welcome back Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Ros they are quite a handful at times but we love them.. they are our family..
> 
> YAY!! it worked!!! now you know how to post a picture  I love the Kitty Quilt too.. I can see why your daughter is drawn to it


They are gorgeous family members Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Definitely works for me!


Works for me too, do you like the way I just snuck in and declared us triplets? 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back Chris!! yes I do think everyone had a nice Holiday!!

That Gin trick caught my eye too!!! reminds me of hubby thinking just one more Gin and Tonic last year was a good idea!!! NOT!!! LOL we can easily say he was the first to go to bed on New Years and the party was at our house! I guess he had too much fun because he didn't have to drive.. I hope he learned his lesson... 

Tricia I love the hand work too.. I have a problem seeing it now but will do as much as I can for as long as I can.. problem with magnifying glasses is the eye strain.. they help me see but readjusting back to normal vision takes longer and longer these days..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Finally caught up at 1.10am. I hope I didn't miss anyone. Have a great day/evening everyone. Hopefully it's sweet dreams for me. &#128564;&#10024;&#127775;&#10024;&#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I would love the elves to do the other stuff, like the cleaning, gardening etc. then I will be more than happy to finish the WIP's. Sounds like a good deal to me!!!


Oh - yes - that is an even better plan.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane it might be easier if you set a few deadlines and keep those and then set a few more...


Some of my deadlines get met - especially if there are outside forces.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - yes - that is an even better plan.


I thought you might like that!! I certainly do. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

williesmom said:


> This is a test to see if I can send a picture.


Yea--U passed!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...He also likes an old handbag with a zip fastening - put something in, zip it closed, open it, take the thing out and repeat over and over again, all done with a big grin.


I can just picture him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is beautiful inside and out, Julie!
> 
> What a good feeling it must be to have your rooms switched around. :thumbup:


Thanks Toni- yes it does feel good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Has anyone else noticed this free MKAL by Elizabeth Lovick? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gansey-kal-mystery-gansey I signed up and have my project page started. Maybe I will get my own Gansey finally.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> How marvellous - but so little time to prepare. ..


None - really. I had to scramble to get lesson plans in place & we had to pick up a crib & made 3 stops on our way to collect him looking for the right kind of car seat - without which they would refuse to hand him over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie!


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I do remember noticing that someone stated they added gin to the turkey to help it brown. OH PLEASE, let me know how you do that!


And I remember wondering how much of the gin is supposed to go into the cook...


> Jane, you are a snowflake queen.  Love them all.


Thank you, Chris.


> ... cast on for the Advent Scarf MKAL in the Sock Madness group - It's cables and lace with nupps this year.


I got that email but I am not sure that I will CO yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad your gathering was good for your heart and soul Tanya.
> 
> Your Gansey is coming along well Julie. Those are nice long DPN's
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melainie!
I am on the straights, currently- DPN's for the sleeves (when I get there!)
Glad the tips did turn up, even if it was a duh sort of moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Julie. 💞


Thanks Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Your guernsey is pretty. If it wasn't so warm there you could have it finished soon.


The heat is definitely slowing me down!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am going to guess that the smaller gauge will be around the shoulders? and that the beads from below should help open it up more.. the difference between the two needles shouldn't show too much but the difference between the first and last might.. but being around the shoulders and a good blocking I bet you will be just fine... I hate it when I get in these situations but love it when I find the solution  Best of luck with this..
> 
> Great looking Gansey Julie I am so glad you were able to make the change.. you seem to be much happier with this situation.. and it does make sense to have your living area lager than the sleeping one  I love your yarn bowl too!!!


I like my yarn bowl too! Matter of necessity with a Ringo in the house- he loves to spend time at my feet. I am so glad to be getting to a sense of order.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia I love the hand work too.. I have a problem seeing it now but will do as much as I can for as long as I can.. problem with magnifying glasses is the eye strain.. they help me see but readjusting back to normal vision takes longer and longer these days..


Vision is part of my problem. Part is numbness and controling the needle. I do some plastic canvas work because i can feel the needle and it gives some needle work practice. I use it to keep what dexterity I have. Always hope to improve. Part of the problem comes from MS, part diabetes, part age. Always fighting to not lose any more and recover what was lost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Our little one loves being dragged around in an empty box or the washing basket. He also likes an old handbag with a zip fastening - put something in, zip it closed, open it, take the thing out and repeat over and over again, all done with a big grin.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie, I think so too, but then everyone knows how biased I am. 💞


And so right, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Always fighting to not lose any more and recover what was lost...


Good luck to you & to the rest of us in facing these obstacles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I am glad you had a great time!! and about the sell of some items  that has to feel good... I had an Uncle that they would tell a time that would be a hour before things actually got started so he could show up on time  Some people are just always late!
> 
> Karen that is very pretty.. your spacing is perfect or at least it shows up perfect
> 
> I can't believe I was just in here last night and now 10 pages to catch up.. if any of my reply's have already been answered I apologize now... Poor Tanya told us how to do her Turkey a number of times yesterday


No problem repeating Ronie. I just consider it reinforcement of the idea.

This woman who is always late once told me that when she started car pooling to work people's attitudes changed for the better--she was finally coming to work on time!!! The car pooling stopped and there she was late again as usual. She called yesterday about 2 pm to say she was Just leaving the City for a 2.5 hour ride but she also had to stop to buy some food for the dinner. When I said how 'shocked' I was at hearing this she totally missed my sarcasm for a minute. Most of my people are late comers but this one really beats them all. Knowing her for over 40 yrs, we have all made peace with this fact about her; it is almost a joke. But she and her partner remained late last nite till after 10 pm so we did get quiet talk time which is impossible to do when the whole crowd is there and she was very generous yesterday reimbursing me 50% of the turkey and bringing all kinds of other food stuff. And of course she is always on clean up crew. My house was almost spotless when people left last nite except for a handful of sink items which my older GD washed this morning. All I get to do is deal with the turkey that was left.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> And I remember wondering how much of the gin is supposed to go into the cook...
> 
> Quote:
> ... cast on for the Advent Scarf MKAL in the Sock Madness group - It's cables and lace with nupps this year.
> ...


Yes, I was wondering about how much goes to the cook, G & T's are my favorite drink. My niece made a Cranberry Gimlet on Thanksgiving for me and her mom and herself. mmm, good. (she went easy on the gin)

And I don't knit a quarter as much things as you do, so I can understand not casting on yet for the cables and lace. There are so many things I want to make. . . . . I need to stop being so lazy and slow I guess.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> No problem repeating Ronie. I just consider it reinforcement of the idea.
> 
> This woman who is always late once told me that when she started car pooling to work people's attitudes changed for the better--she was finally coming to work on time!!! The car pooling stopped and there she was late again as usual. She called yesterday about 2 pm to say she was Just leaving the City for a 2.5 hour ride but she also had to stop to buy some food for the dinner. When I said how 'shocked' I was at hearing this she totally missed my sarcasm for a minute. Most of my people are late comers but this one really beats them all. Knowing her for over 40 yrs, we have all made peace with this fact about her; it is almost a joke. But she and her partner remained late last nite till after 10 pm so we did get quiet talk time which is impossible to do when the whole crowd is there and she was very generous yesterday reimbursing me 50% of the turkey and bringing all kinds of other food stuff. And of course she is always on clean up crew. My house was almost spotless when people left last nite except for a handful of sink items which my older GD washed this morning. All I get to do is deal with the turkey that was left.


Sounds like a great friend Tanya. She's a keeper.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back to the hotel. Like yesterday it started to rain so we headed back. Both of us needed to get off our feet. We may have to pop out again to grab a bite again, but there are a lot of restaurants to choose from here in Paddington. We are also about a five minute walk to Paddington Station to ride the Heathrow Express to the airport.

Here are a couple of pics of Oxford Street Christmas lights. It had just turned dark and was raining. This is our last night here. We head to Amsterdam tomorrow morning.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

deborah337 said:


> Just finished two rounds of chart b and chart c. Will there be a chart d or should I repeat chart a at the end? Thanks


Way to go, Deborah! Do two more rounds of each chart and I will have Chart D posted for you tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good to see Elizabeth ,Chris and Ros not forgetting Jackson .
Keep warm Toni and anyone in the cold .sorry to her of your problems Tricia .Despite these you have made a wonderful start with 3 cowls .
Ronie ...most attracted to the four legged family members !
Karen ,a very skilled piece of work yet again.
Pretty work Caryn .Julie ...see you heading for the finishing line if you get a few cool days .w's mum ...well done adding pics .
Pat ..pattern additions in Page 2 I think.
Tanya ...younger won and wife are late people .They blame their Autistic son but how is it I am never late when he is with me ? My other son is like me and always aims for early as opposed,to late .That can also be annoying to some .
Suspect Linda and Norma are having similar weather to myself .Hope Trixie has had her walk and Linda hope you are doing alright .glad you found your pins Mel.
I do hope I have remembered everyone . Oh Sue ...super pics .When are you leaving England ? Hope DH is managing the exercise .I know I missed one of the new ladies and am terrified of going back incase my message goes into the ether so all the best to anyone not mentioned individually .Deborah &#127856;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I was thinking along the same lines


Well, you know what they say about "great minds". :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ...I love Shopping in John Lewis .They have yarn but it is not the cheapest as you probably know .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Our little one loves being dragged around in an empty box or the washing basket. He also likes an old handbag with a zip fastening - put something in, zip it closed, open it, take the thing out and repeat over and over again, all done with a big grin.


How fun!!!  He must bring you lots of joy.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Somewhere I saw either a sweater or a bib that you can change the front panel out! For a little one maybe a few very pretty bib fronts would be nice.. I am thinking those dishcloths that have a pattern show from the purl bumps.. they could be made our of bright white, pale yellow, pale green!! of if the sex of the baby is known you could use any pale shade that would be good for a baby's bib.. just make it so the strap around the head is moved from one panel to the next.. or however your great imagination would conceive something like this.. Just a idea.. with so many knitted items already and a knitter in the family plus the 4th child something unique might be nice.. Or those monster pants bottoms to cover a diaper could be cute too.. you'd need a pattern for this though..


Those are really great ideas, Ronie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay!!! Williesmom, you sent a picture!! 

Chris, so good to see you. Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving as well.

Oh, lovely lovely pictures, Sue. So good to 'see' where you are. Safe travels.

Deborah, you are doing well. Would love to see a picture. And, you can post here and continue with us, if you please, even if you are not knitting Toni's MKAL. Show us pictures of the other items you are knitting. 

Ah, caught up. So sorry if I missed anyone. When one reads quickly, some things get missed. I only found out today that Elizabeth hurt her back. Glad you are feeling better, Elizabeth. I am loving the middle section stitch on Canis Majoris. Soon as I get my second row of beads on, I will post a picture.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tricia, you are amazing! Good for you for doing everything you can to hang on to your dexterity. 

Hi Chris! It is good to hear from you. I am glad you had such a good weekend. 

Congratulations, williesmom, on getting your first photo posted!!! :thumbup:

Thank you for more London photos, Sue. I am enjoying your travels. Amsterdam, here we come!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Glad to see you back here, Chris.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just got back to the hotel. Like yesterday it started to rain so we headed back. Both of us needed to get off our feet. We may have to pop out again to grab a bite again, but there are a lot of restaurants to choose from here in Paddington. We are also about a five minute walk to Paddington Station to ride the Heathrow Express to the airport.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of Oxford Street Christmas lights. It had just turned dark and was raining. This is our last night here. We head to Amsterdam tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sue


Enjoy your cruise Sue, Are you feeling confident with your (Dutch?) language?


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Cute. I love the different cats. Is this turn needle or fusible? If fusible do you blanket stitch the edges? I used to do minature applique but cannot control the needles any more.
> 
> ETA: If I had read your next post would have known you didn't make this one. I do love the fruit/vegetables used in cat designs. I will have to keep an eye out for this pattern. I could fuse and machine sstitch it - maybe.


It is sold I think as individual patterns, one for each cat. I think this one was done with fusible and machine stitching. My daughter loved the quilt, but I won't buy all those individual patterns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Good to see Elizabeth ,Chris and Ros not forgetting Jackson .
> Keep warm Toni and anyone in the cold .sorry to her of your problems Tricia .Despite these you have made a wonderful start with 3 cowls .
> Ronie ...most attracted to the four legged family members !
> Karen ,a very skilled piece of work yet again.
> ...


It can be a problem, when you have lost long replies into the ether- you get twitchy about it happening again- you can never find exactly the right comment again! I am hunting a rice bowl that has utterly vanished, can't think how? Got my ironing board out so it can be used.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> And as for that, I do remember noticing that someone stated they added gin to the turkey to help it brown. OH PLEASE, let me know how you do that!


Just pour gin over the turkey the last half hour or so. The sugar in the gin helps it brown, and the alcohol burns off. Easy peasy.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, thanks for reminding me about what yarn you are using for the Forest Path. I do like it a lot. Too bad it is discontinued. 

I have done 3 repeats of the 2 charts and the cowl is 7 inches at this point. If I do the 2 additional repeats, it will be 9 inches probably, before the last chart. I can't decide if I want that extra inch or to leave it at one inch less.

Tricia, I love how all three of yours are coming along. Nice to have so many needles to do them all at once like that. Good buy on the pretty yarn too.

Tanya, so glad you had a happy Thanksgiving dinner and everyone had a good time!

Toni, hope you are safe in that ice storm. They are the worst. It is raining cats and dogs here all day!

Karen, that seems like a short amount of time for that wonderfully tatted heart.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay, for getting that move done Julie. And the Gansey is just marvelous. So many beautiful patterns incorporated.

DFL, it is good you were able to enjoy the family and the new baby. Pots and pans were always a favorite toy for the little ones at my house too.

Elizabeth, thanks so much for liking the bling on my snowflake and I would be honored to have it on the pattern page. But as yet I did not make a project page for it. I always seem to forget about doing that. I will definately get to it after catching up here. 

Ros, nice to see you here again and get to see the beautiful smile of the birthday boy. I can't imagine him being a "terrible 
two". He is too sweet looking  

I guess getting Michael must have been a super wonderful Christmas Present. Such joy brought into your life.

Elizabeth, I didn't realize you had hurt your back. So sorry. I am glad to hear that you are feeling better now, and hope you have a very quick total recovery.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

williesmom said:


> Just pour gin over the turkey the last half hour or so. The sugar in the gin helps it brown, and the alcohol burns off. Easy peasy.


Thank You!!!!! Can you tell, I like my gin (every once in a while any how)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Works for me too, do you like the way I just snuck in and declared us triplets? 💞


Sometimes sneaking is the best way!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Vision is part of my problem. Part is numbness and controling the needle. I do some plastic canvas work because i can feel the needle and it gives some needle work practice. I use it to keep what dexterity I have. Always hope to improve. Part of the problem comes from MS, part diabetes, part age. Always fighting to not lose any more and recover what was lost.


I talk about you when I do my MS bike ride - you do so much while dealing with a debilitating disease.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like my yarn bowl too! Matter of necessity with a Ringo in the house- he loves to spend time at my feet. I am so glad to be getting to a sense of order.


My yarn bowl is a plastic take-a-way bowl - not pretty, no hook bit for the yarn, but it works, lol.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I only found out today that Elizabeth hurt her back. Glad you are feeling better, Elizabeth.


No worries, Bev. I didn't really 'hurt' it, it just spasmed and left me feeling a bit bruised. It also was in a set of muscles that are affected by my right arm moving, so typing and mousing were a wee bit painful. Nothing I couldn't handle with a couple glasses of wine over several days. :lol:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just got back to the hotel. Like yesterday it started to rain so we headed back. Both of us needed to get off our feet. We may have to pop out again to grab a bite again, but there are a lot of restaurants to choose from here in Paddington. We are also about a five minute walk to Paddington Station to ride the Heathrow Express to the airport.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of Oxford Street Christmas lights. It had just turned dark and was raining. This is our last night here. We head to Amsterdam tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sue


Enjoy your cruise Sue. London is looking quite festive


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Caryn. 💞


Thanks Ros.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--didn't thank you for your baby knitting ideas. My problem seems to be, in part, either too many ideas with resulting overwhelm or total blanking/numb brain syndrome.

Jane--like that bulky braided cowl. Thanx for thinking of me. Need to study the braid so it can be used elsewhere, too.

Some more nice 'flakes. Doing them all, does this make one flakey?

Ann--when typing a response and needing to go back pages I highlight what has been written and copy it. Then can safely change KP pages, find what I want and paste what I copied back into the response section. You should not lose your words doing this.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> I would love the elves to do the other stuff, like the cleaning, gardening etc. then I will be more than happy to finish the WIP's. Sounds like a good deal to me!!! 🎉🎉🎉💞


Ahh yes, that would be the perfect solution.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Hi all, I'm back. I did not really ready everything here as 50 something pages is a lot to take in . . . .
> But I know you all had a great Thanksgiving.
> 
> And as for that, I do remember noticing that someone stated they added gin to the turkey to help it brown. OH PLEASE, let me know how you do that!
> ...


Welcome back Chris. Hope you had a good Thanksgiving with your family.
I have signed up for that Advent scarf as well. What yardage will be needed for it? I guess I should go to her ravelry page and find out so I can choose a yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My yarn bowl is a plastic take-a-way bowl - not pretty, no hook bit for the yarn, but it works, lol.


 :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, Sue.


britgirl said:


> Just got back to the hotel. Like yesterday it started to rain so we headed back. Both of us needed to get off our feet. We may have to pop out again to grab a bite again, but there are a lot of restaurants to choose from here in Paddington. We are also about a five minute walk to Paddington Station to ride the Heathrow Express to the airport.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of Oxford Street Christmas lights. It had just turned dark and was raining. This is our last night here. We head to Amsterdam tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just got back to the hotel. Like yesterday it started to rain so we headed back. Both of us needed to get off our feet. We may have to pop out again to grab a bite again, but there are a lot of restaurants to choose from here in Paddington. We are also about a five minute walk to Paddington Station to ride the Heathrow Express to the airport.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of Oxford Street Christmas lights. It had just turned dark and was raining. This is our last night here. We head to Amsterdam tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sue


Very beautiful lights Sue. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Enjoy your trip to Amsterdam tomorrow!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, looks like you are really progressing with this.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> The latest shots of the Sea Green Guernsey


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, looks like you are really progressing with this.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue! It must be around halfway.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. I just love London. Wish now that we were stopping here on our way back from the cruise .Usually we ride the Tube a lot, but this time we got an Oyster card so we could just hop on and off the buses. We didn't make it to any Christmas markets here, but seems like we never stopped. Had a nice walk along the Embankment, and didn't make it across to the South Bank at all...Next time!

Sue

Sue


linda09 said:


> Glad you arrived in the UK safe and sound, Sue. Your photos make me want to get on a train to London. I haven't been there to experience the Christmas preps for many years. Have a good time and enjoy the Christmas markets too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, she did,help a little about crocheting into stitches and reading the patterns a little. We will probably get together in the New Year to do some more together.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Sue.
> You didn't say if you learned anything from your crocheter friend in your visit with her.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Welcome back Chris. Hope you had a good Thanksgiving with your family.
> I have signed up for that Advent scarf as well. What yardage will be needed for it? I guess I should go to her
> ravelry page and find out so I can choose a yarn.


yes, it was a great Thanksgiving with my sister and her family. My DD goes to her in-law's . . . . 
And I believe it was 570 yards of sport or heavy fingering. .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute little guy!

Sue


RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I have some catching up to do but I thought I will post a pic first. This little darling is now 2 years old. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you got it to work.

Sue


williesmom said:


> This is a test to see if I can send a picture.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. We leave in the morning. Paul is doing alright. We just go at a slightly slower pace. We are on the 4th floor of a hotel without an elevator, so we get exercise just staying here! We gave a little room, with a teeny bathroom, barely big enough for one person. Not complaining as it is part of the adventure!

Sue


annweb said:


> Oh Sue ...super pics .When are you leaving England ? Hope DH is managing the exercise .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ros. Still voiceless, although the odd bark comes out followed by a bout of coughing. It is a lot easier just to try to whisper, although Paul can't hear it half the time. I guess it will come back when it is ready to

Sue


RosD said:


> Love these photos Sue. I hope you are feeling better. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can understand Michael was your best Christmas present ever.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> None - really. I had to scramble to get lesson plans in place & we had to pick up a crib & made 3 stops on our way to collect him looking for the right kind of car seat - without which they would refuse to hand him over.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. Didn't get as much done as I would have liked. I am just hoping I have some sort of a voice.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Enjoy your cruise Sue, Are you feeling confident with your (Dutch?) language?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. yes, Christmas is definitely in the air. I wish we were staying for longer.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Enjoy your cruise Sue. London is looking quite festive


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pat.

Sue


patocenizo said:


> Beautiful pictures, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Elizabeth, glad to see you back here. Sorry about your back. Hopefully it will be feeling better soon.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just got back to the hotel. Like yesterday it started to rain so we headed back. Both of us needed to get off our feet. We may have to pop out again to grab a bite again, but there are a lot of restaurants to choose from here in Paddington. We are also about a five minute walk to Paddington Station to ride the Heathrow Express to the airport.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of Oxford Street Christmas lights. It had just turned dark and was raining. This is our last night here. We head to Amsterdam tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sue


Lovely photos again, Sue! Safe travels tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I guess getting Michael must have been a super wonderful Christmas Present. Such joy brought into your life.


That would have been the best Christmas present ever!

We found out that we were getting our son in mid-March and brought him home two weeks later on Good Friday, just in time for Easter! A true blessing for us!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Vision is part of my problem. Part is numbness and controling the needle. I do some plastic canvas work because i can feel the needle and it gives some needle work practice. I use it to keep what dexterity I have. Always hope to improve. Part of the problem comes from MS, part diabetes, part age. Always fighting to not lose any more and recover what was lost.


Tricia - you are an amazing person. I am in awe at all you do given all you have going on. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> No worries, Bev. I didn't really 'hurt' it, it just spasmed and left me feeling a bit bruised. It also was in a set of muscles that are affected by my right arm moving, so typing and mousing were a wee bit painful. Nothing I couldn't handle with a couple glasses of wine over several days. :lol:


That will do the trick!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ahh yes, that would be the perfect solution.


I, too, would be more than happy with that solution!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ann. We leave in the morning. Paul is doing alright. We just go at a slightly slower pace. We are on the 4th floor of a hotel without an elevator, so we get exercise just staying here! We gave a little room, with a teeny bathroom, barely big enough for one person. Not complaining as it is part of the adventure!
> 
> Sue


And those sort of adventures make good memories!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your pics of London have been wonderful. Shared them with my older GD who also loved seeing them. Sounds like your trip is a whirlwind party. 

Glad to hear you got something from crocheting with your friend. It does help to work with someone in front of you, and also a lot of fun.

Chris--so nice your holiday dinner went well even tho DD was with her 'other' family this year. Well, maybe next year with you.

Skies are darkening more than just early sundown. Air is feeling damper. IT is coming to get us!

Jane--so nice that you can relive the joy of receiving Michael every holiday season. It has got to make if very special for all of you.

Gifted older GD one of my little snowflakes for Soltice, a brown glitzy one. Showed her how to stiffen them with glue as I did the latest one today. Added a pair of mittens for her to my December 'to do' list. She left her other ones with my DD in the City and she is living in the Berkshires now. Can't believe she turned into a Pink person. She wore a sweatshirt with a pink Meryl Streep picture on it, a love of hers and said it was all she wanted for her b'day. I am surprised she settled for purple hair and not pink. You think Jackson is growing so fast at two. I am now talking about driving licenses, bank accounts and saving for a car with her.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can just picture him.


He is so cute - and he has me neatly wound around his little finger


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> None - really. I had to scramble to get lesson plans in place & we had to pick up a crib & made 3 stops on our way to collect him looking for the right kind of car seat - without which they would refuse to hand him over.


I can imagine the panic - mixed with elation and a hundred other emotions no doubt. But oh so worth it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Vision is part of my problem. Part is numbness and controling the needle. I do some plastic canvas work because i can feel the needle and it gives some needle work practice. I use it to keep what dexterity I have. Always hope to improve. Part of the problem comes from MS, part diabetes, part age. Always fighting to not lose any more and recover what was lost.


Respect to you, Tricia. Fight on. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

williesmom said:


> It is sold I think as individual patterns, one for each cat.


What!?! That's not fair.

CHristmas and Michael, what a lovely combination. Memories through the years. 

We went on a 2 hours hike this afternoon.  So nice to be out in nature.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just got back to the hotel. Like yesterday it started to rain so we headed back. Both of us needed to get off our feet. We may have to pop out again to grab a bite again, but there are a lot of restaurants to choose from here in Paddington. We are also about a five minute walk to Paddington Station to ride the Heathrow Express to the airport.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of Oxford Street Christmas lights. It had just turned dark and was raining. This is our last night here. We head to Amsterdam tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sue


Great photos, Sue. Enjoy the next stage of your trip. Safe travels.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> .....I have done 3 repeats of the 2 charts and the cowl is 7 inches at this point. If I do the 2 additional repeats, it will be 9 inches probably, before the last chart. I can't decide if I want that extra inch or to leave it at one inch less.
> 
> ....Toni, hope you are safe in that ice storm. They are the worst. It is raining cats and dogs here all day!...


Whatever works best for you, Caryn. I'm flexible. I did as many repeats as I call for in the pattern to see the complete 3rd cone. Once you have it on and it smooshes around your neck, it probably won't make any difference. :?

It is icy out there! We cancelled an appointment that would have been 3 hours away for this morning. I'm glad to be home.

Stay dry!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Good to see Elizabeth ,Chris and Ros not forgetting Jackson .
> Keep warm Toni and anyone in the cold .sorry to her of your problems Tricia .Despite these you have made a wonderful start with 3 cowls .
> Ronie ...most attracted to the four legged family members !
> Karen ,a very skilled piece of work yet again.
> ...


The weather is filthy, Ann. I hate these wet murky days.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> How fun!!!  He must bring you lots of joy.


He does, Toni. They both do - such affectionate little boys.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Respect to you, Tricia. Fight on. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> What!?! That's not fair.
> 
> CHristmas and Michael, what a lovely combination. Memories through the years.
> 
> We went on a 2 hours hike this afternoon.  So nice to be out in nature.


Another amazing photo, Bev!!! You must be between storms right now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> He does, Toni. They both do - such affectionate little boys.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That would have been the best Christmas present ever!
> 
> We found out that we were getting our son in mid-March and brought him home two weeks later on Good Friday, just in time for Easter! A true blessing for us!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What!?! That's not fair.
> 
> CHristmas and Michael, what a lovely combination. Memories through the years.
> 
> We went on a 2 hours hike this afternoon.  So nice to be out in nature.


I love my new laptop, the photos look amazing. Really like your leaf, so evocative of the time of year.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Tricia, I love how all three of yours are coming along. Nice to have so many needles to do them all at once like that. Good buy on the pretty yarn too.


They are not all the same size and the yarn isn't either. The blue says sweater and sock yarn really old, the red iand purples Caron Simply soft says it is #4 but feels lighter.

I started with the blue to make for myself and ended up deciding to gift it and make 2 more as gifts.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Tricia - you are an amazing person. I am in awe at all you do given all you have going on. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Absolutely :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally got a couple of photos of my Mountain Trails today.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> ---when typing a response and needing to go back pages I highlight what has been written and copy it. Then can safely change KP pages, find what I want and paste what I copied back into the response section. You should not lose your words doing this.


Ah, but the problem is, if you hit cut instead of copy, all is lost


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got a couple of photos of my Mountain Trails today.


That is so lovely Pam. You did a great job with it. Love the border around the stockinette and the bead work!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> yes, it was a great Thanksgiving with my sister and her family. My DD goes to her in-law's . . . .
> And I believe it was 570 yards of sport or heavy fingering. .


Glad you enjoyed your Thanksgiving with your sisters family. Do you get to share some of Christmas with your daughter?
Thanks for the yarn info. I am going to look to see what I have and try to cast on tonight.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What!?! That's not fair.
> 
> CHristmas and Michael, what a lovely combination. Memories through the years.
> 
> We went on a 2 hours hike this afternoon.  So nice to be out in nature.


Nice you were able to get out for a walk. Great shot once again. Interesting shape and colors.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry to make you think I am special in any way. Just country stock. Good family heritage of always looking for the positive and never giving up.  The hardest was coming back from the MS. I almost lost use of my right side. It was relearn to walk, talk, write. I had a real challenge. Plastic was a big help as the motion of making stitches helped. Made some mistakes cutting the canvas but learned how to live with it, repair it, or take creative license. The worsted weight yarn and large needles were easier to control.

Then I started knitting and crocheting again and here i am. I did finally retire as i was finding the daily work routine harming my health. I worked and slept and for several months I slept for hours. If it wasn't for the fur kids I may never kept trying to recover.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is so lovely Pam. You did a great job with it. Love the border around the stockinette and the bead work!


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni. No we have not had storms here. The temp is hovering in the 40's I think, which means layers when going out to hike. I want to go several times a week, don't know if we will be able to. Gonna get some long underwear so I can stay warm.  

Thanks, Pam. Your Mountain Trails looks gorgeous!! 

Thanks, Caryn. 

Wow, Tricia, you have come a long way back to life. So glad that you had the determination to do so. You are right-you come from good stock.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got a couple of photos of my Mountain Trails today.


That is really lovely, Pam -- beautiful colourway!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Ah, but the problem is, if you hit cut instead of copy, all is lost


Not necessarily. Sometimes there is an undo function - if you do it right away. Also, what you cut gets stored in the clipboard so you can still paste it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Sorry to make you think I am special in any way....


Say what you will, Tricia. You can't fool us. We *know* that you are special.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cables and Lace Advent Scarf 2015 by Tricia Weatherston
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cables-and-lace-advent-scarf-2015


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got a couple of photos of my Mountain Trails today.


It is so pretty. Love the color.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Cables and Lace Advent Scarf 2015 by Tricia Weatherston
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cables-and-lace-advent-scarf-2015


Wow! Another Tricia that spells it like I do. I never heard anyone else with this name until Nixon was in office. Suddenly there were several and it was spelled in a variety of ways.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Say what you will, Tricia. You can't fool us. We *know* that you are special.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Wow! Another Tricia that spells it like I do. I never heard anyone else with this name until Nixon was in office. Suddenly there were several and it was spelled in a variety of ways.


I have a sister who we call Trish or Trisha - Patricia, really.
Incidentally, she has a twin called Pam. Another LP connection.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Say what you will, Tricia. You can't fool us. We *know* that you are special.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have a sister who we call Trish or Trisha - Patricia, really.
> Incidentally, she has a twin called Pam. Another LP connection.


Isn't life amazing?!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Bev, Jane and Babalou for your kind comments on my Mountain Trails. It was a fun knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ros. Still voiceless, although the odd bark comes out followed by a bout of coughing. It is a lot easier just to try to whisper, although Paul can't hear it half the time. I guess it will come back when it is ready to
> 
> Sue


Hoping your voice recovers quickly, Sue- when I get Laryngitis it can last three months- a real bore!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. Didn't get as much done as I would have liked. I am just hoping I have some sort of a voice.
> 
> Sue


Indeed! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What!?! That's not fair.
> 
> CHristmas and Michael, what a lovely combination. Memories through the years.
> 
> We went on a 2 hours hike this afternoon.  So nice to be out in nature.


Glad you were able to get out! I love the leaf!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got a couple of photos of my Mountain Trails today.


This is so lovely, Pam- a very delicate colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Sorry to make you think I am special in any way. Just country stock. Good family heritage of always looking for the positive and never giving up.  The hardest was coming back from the MS. I almost lost use of my right side. It was relearn to walk, talk, write. I had a real challenge. Plastic was a big help as the motion of making stitches helped. Made some mistakes cutting the canvas but learned how to live with it, repair it, or take creative license. The worsted weight yarn and large needles were easier to control.
> 
> Then I started knitting and crocheting again and here i am. I did finally retire as i was finding the daily work routine harming my health. I worked and slept and for several months I slept for hours. If it wasn't for the fur kids I may never kept trying to recover.


I would still say you are a special lady!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is so lovely Pam. You did a great job with it. Love the border around the stockinette and the bead work!


 :thumbup: And it looks nice and warm!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Sorry to make you think I am special in any way. Just country stock. Good family heritage of always looking for the positive and never giving up.  The hardest was coming back from the MS. I almost lost use of my right side. It was relearn to walk, talk, write. I had a real challenge. Plastic was a big help as the motion of making stitches helped. Made some mistakes cutting the canvas but learned how to live with it, repair it, or take creative license. The worsted weight yarn and large needles were easier to control.
> 
> Then I started knitting and crocheting again and here i am. I did finally retire as i was finding the daily work routine harming my health. I worked and slept and for several months I slept for hours. If it wasn't for the fur kids I may never kept trying to recover.


We are so thankful you are here with us, Tricia. It takes a lot of grit and determination to do what you have done. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Some where it is Tuesday. Here is your final chart for *Forest Paths Cowl*. This chart contains instructions for the beaded version also. Congratulations on a job well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: And it looks nice and warm!


Thank you, Toni.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Toni.


You are very welcome, Pam!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is so lovely, Pam- a very delicate colour.


Thank you, Julie! :


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Some where it is Tuesday. Here is your final chart for *Forest Paths Cowl*. This chart contains instructions for the beaded version also. Congratulations on a job well done! :thumbup:


Thanks, Toni. Just started my 3rd repeat of Chart B.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Linda ...seems you are getting to grips with t he lap top and your little ones enjoy being with you .
Pam...beautiful MT .
Tanya ..Ty for advice also Jane .
Bev...glad you had the chance of a walk .No chance here ,it has rained so much .
Toni ...TY for the pattern ...an early start at 7 a.m so getting going on it .
Julie ...Agree with your special lady sentiment re Tricia .
Tanya ....just tried your method and still have my message ....now remembering to do it !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Respect to you, Tricia. Fight on. :thumbup:


Respect from me too and many prayers :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, love, love that photo :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, that is so pretty. I do love the colour. :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

My cowl blob with thanks to Toni for the pattern .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks beautiful, Ann

Sue


annweb said:


> My cowl blob with thanks to Toni for the pattern .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks beautiful, Pam

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Finally got a couple of photos of my Mountain Trails today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks beautiful, Ann
> 
> Sue


ditto


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> My cowl blob with thanks to Toni for the pattern .


That is a luscious blob :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you were able to get out! I love the leaf!


Thanks, Julie! It's great exercise, but it doesn't feel like exercise. And I get to take my camera along. 

Thanks, Norma. 

Oh, Ann, that turned out quite lovely. Love your color. 

I am ready to start chart C on my Forest Trails. I finished my Breaking Hearts Socks yesterday. Pic later. Worked on Canis Majoris and my gansey last night, with some time also spent on Forest Trails. I have the afternoon off-more knitting time!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I can imagine the panic - mixed with elation and a hundred other emotions no doubt. But oh so worth it.


Goddess! Your life sounds like it works like mine. Amazing how much we do get done tho.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What!?! That's not fair.
> 
> CHristmas and Michael, what a lovely combination. Memories through the years.
> 
> We went on a 2 hours hike this afternoon.  So nice to be out in nature.


Am finding this a very popular color combo this year. Looks like nature is being very avant garde this way :lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya. Didn't know this was popular this year, but I have a lovely color on my walls for years, the deep peach in the background, that will make this a lovely picture on my wall. I am thinking of hanging it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Some where it is Tuesday. Here is your final chart for *Forest Paths Cowl*. This chart contains instructions for the beaded version also. Congratulations on a job well done! :thumbup:


Thanks Toni. It is a great pattern. I decided to do the last repeats of b and c, which I hope to get to and finish sometime today!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ah, but the problem is, if you hit cut instead of copy, all is lost


Should not be. You can do a cut and paste just as well as copy and paste. Type up something just for a test and try it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> My cowl blob with thanks to Toni for the pattern .


Nicely done Ann! Love the color and beads and looks like it will be snugly warm around your neck.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Should not be. You can do a cut and paste just as well as copy and paste. Type up something just for a test and try it.


Well how do you like that! I guess I was just so upset to see it all disappear that I never tried to hit paste again! Live and learn. Thanks Tanya. And Jane, who has also been trying to tell me of this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh that I could still walk and enjoy it. I must remember that I am on a bus route to the Botanic Gardens, and they have motorised scooters one can borrow- to reach the furthest quarters of the gardens, and especially the Rose Gardens. They have also a lot of interesting things like quite large Dracaena and other more tropical species- Fale and I were married in the old Rose Garden- where now they have the Visitors Centre. It is one advantage of being so far to the south of town, that and a lovely 'old' Mansion, the 'Nathan Homestead' , where one can take art classes and occasionally they have musical recitals.



eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie! It's great exercise, but it doesn't feel like exercise. And I get to take my camera along.
> 
> Thanks, Norma.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Didn't know this was popular this year, but I have a lovely color on my walls for years, the deep peach in the background, that will make this a lovely picture on my wall. I am thinking of hanging it.


Have run into what shows on my screen as an off white/beigey/brown combo and have seen it in some pottery at the fairs and have seen it in some yarns. Happen to like it a lot. Saw it also in the chocolate caramel snowflake altho the browns were more prominent. Hanging it on your wall sounds like a good aesthetic to me.

It is great they you can still walk outdoors comfortably as our colder weather begins to roll in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Let's see what I can remember from the past several pages here.

Ann--your cowl is great. Winter really lets us wear some bright colors with good advantage.

Pam--stunning Mt trails. beautiful work. enjoy it

Tricia--can really appreciate your struggles to reclaim your body. I congratulate you on your stamina to keep trying and the successes you have had. You make a good role model for others, too. Know of one person who actually healed from MS but it took many years and lots of holistic healing and spiritual work--things like past life regressions, rebirthing, etc. She is your age and doing quite well. 

Still not getting anything significant on my needles but there is a list percolating. Will be getting thru this big event tonite that my group put this together within a month. Just finished creating a hand out and 2 different sign up sheets this a.m. Now to get some paper work found for this woman who will hopefully help be set up and get thru a short sale on my second rental unit. So lots of material stuff going on. Need to figure out a new printer unit. Amazing how as soon as there is a bit of money coming in, the world comes knocking for it. Was always that way with my cars. They always seemed to know when and how much was coming in and broke down in proportion to that amount!!! Now this car is selling and a new printer is needed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, best wishes for a smooth day with no hitches and everything accomplished at the end of it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> My cowl blob with thanks to Toni for the pattern .


It is so pretty, Ann! That is a wonderful color combination. :thumbup: Will you block it or wear it as is?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Toni. It is a great pattern. I decided to do the last repeats of b and c, which I hope to get to and finish sometime today!


Thank you, Caryn. You go, girl! I'm looking forward to seeing how yours turns out.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is so lovely Pam. You did a great job with it. Love the border around the stockinette and the bead work!


What I wanted to say


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ....I am ready to start chart C on my Forest Trails. I finished my Breaking Hearts Socks yesterday. Pic later. Worked on Canis Majoris and my gansey last night, with some time also spent on Forest Trails. I have the afternoon off-more knitting time!!


That sure sounds like an efficient day! Way to go!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh that I could still walk and enjoy it. I must remember that I am on a bus route to the Botanic Gardens, and they have motorised scooters one can borrow- to reach the furthest quarters of the gardens, and especially the Rose Gardens. They have also a lot of interesting things like quite large Dracaena and other more tropical species- Fale and I were married in the old Rose Garden- where now they have the Visitors Centre. It is one advantage of being so far to the south of town, that and a lovely 'old' Mansion, the 'Nathan Homestead' , where one can take art classes and occasionally they have musical recitals.


What a lovely spot for a wedding, Julie! How special! I am glad there are ways that you can still get around to enjoy it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> What a lovely spot for a wedding, Julie! How special! I am glad there are ways that you can still get around to enjoy it.


Me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a lovely spot for a wedding, Julie! How special! I am glad there are ways that you can still get around to enjoy it.


I'll have to dig out some photos, one day, and possibly take a few when I do get there! It is always a matter of thinking beyond the 'box' isn't it!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the final chart Toni. I am on the second repeat of chart B. 

Your cowl looks pretty Ann. Is the yarn a gradient or is the color change due to the lighting? Nice color either way.

Congrats on finishing your socks Bev. And keep walking; it is good to keep moving. Julie, it sounds like you too have a nice place to walk. Do they allow dogs on public transportation? It would be nice to take Ringo along once your hips got stronger.

Hope all have a nice day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Me too!


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just got to the top of my second tier of the charts I am drafting for the green Guernsey, so the next step is printing some more graph paper, and drafting up the final tier, then I have to figure out if I need to extend the armhole, which I think is quite likely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is the Snowcatcher flake that I made yesterday - Copper Mountain.
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/11/snowflake-monday_17.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until December 15th
Boyfriendly Scarf by Brenna MacDonald
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boyfriendly-scarf

Fruit Cocktail by Zsuzsa Kiss
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fruit-cocktail-2

A Christmas Stocking MKAL that starts today.
Alban Arthan by Jane Lithgow
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alban-arthan


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got a couple of photos of my Mountain Trails today.


This is so lovely, Pam!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just got to the top of my second tier of the charts I am drafting for the green Guernsey, so the next step is printing some more graph paper, and drafting up the final tier, then I have to figure out if I need to extend the armhole, which I think is quite likely.


 :thumbup: Happy Planning!!!

I have to get off of here! The 3rd repeat of Chart C is done on my beaded version. It would be wonderful to finish up soon.

I am considering blocking this one with the emphasis to elongate it in hopes that the cone shapes will be emphasized. I would gladly like to hear about your experiences in getting the shapes you want from you blocking experts. :thumbup: (I still don't have this whole blocking thing mastered. )


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> My cowl blob with thanks to Toni for the pattern .


Done already! You must have been sitting at the computer waiting for Toni to send the last clue!
Looks lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I am ready to start chart C on my Forest Trails. I finished my Breaking Hearts Socks yesterday. Pic later. Worked on Canis Majoris and my gansey last night, with some time also spent on Forest Trails. I have the afternoon off-more knitting time!!


You're zipping right along there on all of those projects, Bev!
 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> My cowl blob with thanks to Toni for the pattern .


Great color, Ann! I love those beads!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome back, everyone!

My knitting mojo is back up to speed and I finished a sock wip last night and began the second sock. The second one is going much faster, so I am a happy camper, uh, knitter.

Now to get off the computer so I can make more progress.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the final chart Toni. I am on the second repeat of chart B....
> 
> Hope all have a nice day,
> 
> Melanie


I can't wait to see it, Melanie! You have a great day, too!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is the Snowcatcher flake that I made yesterday - Copper Mountain.
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/11/snowflake-monday_17.html


Another beautiful snowflake, Jane!

I am half way to getting as many as I need made. They all need to be stiffened yet, but I'm getting there! Thank you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, Toni. I made it to chart C but have been sidelined by a very insistent knitted fairy who is demanding that her hair be done.


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

Just joined, a few days late. I'm downloading the patterns as they come, both beaded and plain. Looking forward to doing the beaded after the holidays. Beading is a new skill for me. I've enjoyed learning Dragonfly's lace patterns and knitting from charts. Really looking forward to this new skill when I can immerse myself. I'm following the wonderful postings on this topic. GrammyPeg


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Toni. I made it to chart C but have been sidelined by a very insistent knitted fairy who is demanding that her hair be done.


It sounds like you better get to that hair then.  Have fun, Babalou!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam...beautiful MT .
> quote]
> 
> Thank you, Ann!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, that is so pretty. I do love the colour. :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> My cowl blob with thanks to Toni for the pattern .


It's so pretty, Ann!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks beautiful, Pam
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--stunning Mt trails. beautiful work. enjoy it


Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> What I wanted to say


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is the Snowcatcher flake that I made yesterday - Copper Mountain.
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/11/snowflake-monday_17.html


Very pretty, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...My knitting mojo is back up to speed ...


I am glad that you are feeling better, Elizabeth.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> This is so lovely, Pam!


Thank you, Elizabeth!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Another beautiful snowflake, Jane!...


Thank you, Toni.
This one was pretty quick to do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...have been sidelined by a very insistent knitted fairy who is demanding that her hair be done.


Those fairies can be *so* demanding!
Looking forward to seeing her when her hair is coiffed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

grammypeg said:


> Just joined, a few days late...


Welcome to the party - never too late.


> Beading is a new skill for me.


We have a few bead-aholics here. ;-)
Whenever you get around to it, be sure to find the latest party & share it with us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Very pretty, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Vision is part of my problem. Part is numbness and controling the needle. I do some plastic canvas work because i can feel the needle and it gives some needle work practice. I use it to keep what dexterity I have. Always hope to improve. Part of the problem comes from MS, part diabetes, part age. Always fighting to not lose any more and recover what was lost.


You seem to be so active and on top of things.. I think your winning the fight!!  Your so smart to not give in and sit like a puddle in front of the TV  I've seen too many do that and its heartbreaking...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Sue!! I can see how amazing your trip is.. and now off to another destination for us to enjoy with you  

Pam that is beautiful!!! You did an amazing job with it... 

Tricia it is you true determination that is getting you through life's obstacle's .. I really admire that! I'm a fighter too.. I don't like to think of giving up on anything even though it would be so much easier at times!!


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

Without having to go through 86 pages of postings can anyone let me know if I am current with the charts? I have printed out Charts A, B, and C. If I need to I'll go back and see if any more have been posted. This sounds like such a wonderful group of encouraging and lovely people. Glad to have joined you "gals". I find that I need to change patterns in my knitting rather frequently or else I get bored. Lace knitting does just that. Just finished the Snowdrops Scarf and simply love it. It was an Advent scarf that only took 4 months, I'm slow.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Sorry to make you think I am special in any way. Just country stock. Good family heritage of always looking for the positive and never giving up.  The hardest was coming back from the MS. I almost lost use of my right side. It was relearn to walk, talk, write. I had a real challenge. Plastic was a big help as the motion of making stitches helped. Made some mistakes cutting the canvas but learned how to live with it, repair it, or take creative license. The worsted weight yarn and large needles were easier to control.
> 
> Then I started knitting and crocheting again and here i am. I did finally retire as i was finding the daily work routine harming my health. I worked and slept and for several months I slept for hours. If it wasn't for the fur kids I may never kept trying to recover.


Kudos to you Tricia, indeed, it helps to have someone or thing to keep you going. May God continue to be by your side and keep you strong.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is the Snowcatcher flake that I made yesterday - Copper Mountain.
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/11/snowflake-monday_17.html


Fantastic!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> My cowl blob with thanks to Toni for the pattern .


Looks great Ann....

speaking of loosing written posts.. I have done it often.. it is because my Laptop key board is full of 'Function' keys and I don't know what one of them that I hit that makes it all go away but it's frustrating.. I have had the computer for a few years now and I have adjusted my reach so that I hit the right buttons now.. most of the time anyway.. but it has made working on the computer at work difficult  I am going to take a guess that there is a button on the bottom row or near your enter button that is the culprit.. it could be a fun experiment to play with them..  I have page down and page up bottons right next to my enter button.. Nope that didn't do anything LOL I'd play around with it and see.. also go up and hit the back arrow on the page and see if you just changed pages.. either the back arrow or forward arrow.. it could all be there still... (done that one before and it worked in my situation)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: Happy Planning!!!
> 
> I have to get off of here! The 3rd repeat of Chart C is done on my beaded version. It would be wonderful to finish up soon.
> 
> I am considering blocking this one with the emphasis to elongate it in hopes that the cone shapes will be emphasized. I would gladly like to hear about your experiences in getting the shapes you want from you blocking experts. :thumbup: (I still don't have this whole blocking thing mastered. )


 :thumbup: Thanks, Toni! Got to locate my template!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grammypeg said:


> Just joined, a few days late. I'm downloading the patterns as they come, both beaded and plain. Looking forward to doing the beaded after the holidays. Beading is a new skill for me. I've enjoyed learning Dragonfly's lace patterns and knitting from charts. Really looking forward to this new skill when I can immerse myself. I'm following the wonderful postings on this topic. GrammyPeg


Delighted to have you join us!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am glad that you are feeling better, Elizabeth.


 :thumbup: ...as I am!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I have a sister who we call Trish or Trisha - Patricia, really.
> Incidentally, she has a twin called Pam. Another LP connection.


I am officially Patricia Elaine. Always called Tricia. (Unless in trouble)
:?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Those fairies can be *so* demanding!
> Looking forward to seeing her when her hair is coiffed.


She should be done this week. I'll post a picture.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

grammypeg said:


> Without having to go through 86 pages of postings can anyone let me know if I am current with the charts? I have printed out Charts A, B, and C. If I need to I'll go back and see if any more have been posted. This sounds like such a wonderful group of encouraging and lovely people. Glad to have joined you "gals". I find that I need to change patterns in my knitting rather frequently or else I get bored. Lace knitting does just that. Just finished the Snowdrops Scarf and simply love it. It was an Advent scarf that only took 4 months, I'm slow.


Hi! Toni posted chart D today.. if you go on page 1 she has put all the charts together in one posting for us .. I am sure it is the second post on page one.. scroll down past the pictures and you'll see the download  
We all work at a different pace.. I am fairly slow I can only knit a few days a week because of work but I enjoy it too.. I like quick knits so I don't get bored too.. the Advent scarfs are perfect and so are lots of lace items.. they seem to break things up and keep the project interesting


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

grammypeg said:


> Without having to go through 86 pages of postings...


Yup - we can be pretty chatty! If you get behind, it can be hard to catch up.


> can anyone let me know if I am current with the charts? I have printed out Charts A, B, and C.


Go to page 1. Toni has been adding the updates there as well as in the chat. Chart D is there now - 2nd post - scroll down to the end.

ETA: I see that Ronie has already filled you in.



> I find that I need to change patterns in my knitting rather frequently or else I get bored. Lace knitting does just that.


You will fit in marvellously!


> Just finished the Snowdrops Scarf and simply love it. It was an Advent scarf that only took 4 months, I'm slow.


We did that as a KAL back in January. Here is our Parade of Snowdrops:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330034-1.html
Speed isn't important - having something on your needles is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We did that as a KAL back in January.
> Speed isn't important - having something on your needles is!


Too right Jane!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... I have almost 3 repeats done.. on my FP cowl I will get it close to being done today.. I have a short neck and will see how close to 8" I get with it.. I may do 3.5 repeats.. it is getting close to 7" now  

My son and I are going to pull out the window decorations today.. I hope to get them up before hubby gets home  That will be a great start but it will also cut into my knitting time.. I want my house decorated for the Holidays though and we didn't get to it this past weekend..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Fantastic!!


Thank you, Norma. Another interesting construction.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I am officially Patricia Elaine. Always called Tricia. (Unless in trouble)
> :?


Yep - then the full name comes out!
My sister's initials spell her twin's name:
Patricia Ann Mary


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> She should be done this week. I'll post a picture.


Good!


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks "Guys"!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yep - then the full name comes out!
> My sister's initials spell her twin's name:
> Patricia Ann Mary


That is clever


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

grammypeg said:


> Just joined, a few days late. I'm downloading the patterns as they come, both beaded and plain. Looking forward to doing the beaded after the holidays. Beading is a new skill for me. I've enjoyed learning Dragonfly's lace patterns and knitting from charts. Really looking forward to this new skill when I can immerse myself. I'm following the wonderful postings on this topic. GrammyPeg


Thanks for stopping by, GrammyPeg! DFL did a wonderful job of teaching us to read charts, didn't she?  All of the charts can be found on page 1 in the second post. Have fun!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks for the welcome back, everyone!
> 
> My knitting mojo is back up to speed and I finished a sock wip last night and began the second sock. The second one is going much faster, so I am a happy camper, uh, knitter.
> 
> Now to get off the computer so I can make more progress.


Look out, world!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Another gorgeous snowflake, Jane. Looking forward to seeing them all together. 

Good luck on grafting your charts, Julie. Your gansey will keep you so warm next winter.

Thanks, Jane (re:zipping). I am trying to do a little on each of the current visible WIPs, so that I don't drop any of them. I want to finish each of these in a timely manner-gansey, Canis Majoris and Forest Paths.

Welcome, GrammyPeg. There are those of us, who started before you that may well finish behind you. So don't worry about being late. 

Babalou, do we get to see a pics of said fairy?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

grammypeg said:


> Without having to go through 86 pages of postings can anyone let me know if I am current with the charts? I have printed out Charts A, B, and C. If I need to I'll go back and see if any more have been posted. This sounds like such a wonderful group of encouraging and lovely people. Glad to have joined you "gals". I find that I need to change patterns in my knitting rather frequently or else I get bored. Lace knitting does just that. Just finished the Snowdrops Scarf and simply love it. It was an Advent scarf that only took 4 months, I'm slow.


Check for charts on p. 1. 

It sounds like you will fit right in. We, well most of us, all have things we have been working on for awhile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yep - then the full name comes out!
> My sister's initials spell her twin's name:
> Patricia Ann Mary


My brothers have the same name- different language- my parents joke.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Another gorgeous snowflake, Jane. Looking forward to seeing them all together.
> 
> Good luck on grafting your charts, Julie. Your gansey will keep you so warm next winter.
> 
> ...


I have the pages printed out now- just have to sellotape them and get drafting! slow morning this morning- I really should be making some bread, but have a sinkful of lemons that I must wash - at least that is my excuse!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam that is beautiful!!! You did an amazing job with it...


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Look out, world!!!


You betcha! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your kind words and encouragement.

I have chart C done once on one FP and half on the other. 

Need to get busy with chores as soon as it warms a little more. It froze last night. Then I can knit some more.

I get bored too with projects. Rarely make a pattern more then once but a few don't seem to be boring. Double knitting, lace, etc. The hats for the children's home is the most of 1 pattern I have done and even then I made changes. 

The next ccouple of weeks are busy with decorating the church for Christmas, doctor's appointments and now my tablet is acting up and acts like there is a short. I can watch the power drop FAST.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yep - then the full name comes out!
> My sister's initials spell her twin's name:
> Patricia Ann Mary


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Another gorgeous snowflake, Jane. Looking forward to seeing them all together.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are the collected snowflakes - 74-75 - I mixed myself up at the end. I'll recount later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That is clever


I don't think that my parents were trying to be clever - it is very Roman Catholic to have either of those names as the 2nd &/or Confirmation names.
Her twin is Pamela Mary Ann.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are the collected snowflakes - 74-75 - I mixed myself up at the end. I'll recount later.


Beautiful collection, Jane- glorious 'flakes!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks I'll get back to knitting this one after finishing some hats, mitts and scarf for my son.


TLL said:


> Some where it is Tuesday. Here is your final chart for *Forest Paths Cowl*. This chart contains instructions for the beaded version also. Congratulations on a job well done! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful collection, Jane- glorious 'flakes!


Thank you, Julie


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Finished! Very pretty, even unblocked Might not block.


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Double post,sorry!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--what a fabulous collection of snowflakes. My puny dozen (approx) feels like a lot, but not after seeing your layout. 

Went to my neighbor's for use of her printer this a.m. She immediately began to point out all the things I have given her over the years of her taking care of my house and cats when gone. (I forgot all these gifts to her, so it was interesting to see what I had thought to buy her). I am going to gift her a snowflake this week. She can add it to her Tanya collection. They really make nice quick little gifts and people see them as so special.

Grannypeg--welcome to our party. WE truly are big party folk, going 24/7. Join in whenever. The Snowflake scarf is a really nice one and it was lots of fun doing it here. Speed is never an issue as well have our own knitting schedules and habits.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> Finished! Very pretty, even unblocked Might not block.


Super nice Deborah. What was the yarn you used?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here are the collected snowflakes - 74-75 - I mixed myself up at the end. I'll recount later.


ooh, pretty


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome grannypeg from another slow knitter.

Your cowl looks nice in white Deborah.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here are the collected snowflakes - 74-75 - I mixed myself up at the end. I'll recount later.


That is a stunning collage of snowflakes. That needs congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

deborah337 said:


> Finished! Very pretty, even unblocked Might not block.


That is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that looks amazing ..... I love them all and would love to see them in my window .. I need to get busy 

deborah337 that turned out really nice.. I am being lazy this morning and need to get myself around here  then I could post a finished one too


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Deborah, your Forest Path looks great!!

Jane, what a beautiful blizzard in your picture. They are all gorgeous!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker_2 said:


> Beautiful collection, Jane- glorious 'flakes!


:thumbup:



deborah337 said:


> Finished! Very pretty, even unblocked Might not block.


Another speedy one! It is beautiful, Deborah!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

deborah337 said:


> Finished! Very pretty, even unblocked Might not block.


Oh, yes! Quite pretty, Deborah!
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--what a fabulous collection of snowflakes....


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, pretty


Thanks, Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is a stunning collage of snowflakes. That needs congratulations! :thumbup:


Why thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that looks amazing ..... I love them all and would love to see them in my window ...


Thank you, Ronie 
You'll have to get your hook busy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, what a beautiful blizzard in your picture. They are all gorgeous!


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free download this week ONLY 
Loop of Jade Cowl by Alla Koval
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loop-of-jade-cowl

Fall Leaves Poncho by Jen Cukrowicz
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fall-leaves-poncho-2

Christmas Overlay Star by Carmen Rosemann
http://www.mycrochetprojects.com/en/crochet/mehrlagiger-gehaekelter-stern-weihnachtsschmuck-eine-kostenlose-anleitung.html

An ornament a day!
Advent CALendar: day 1 by Yarnplaza.com - For knitting and crochet
http://www.yarnplaza.com/blog/yarnplaza-advent-calendar/

Sparkle Scarf by Heather McCall
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sparkle-scarf-8


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, someone mentioned the parade of snowdrops we did, and I was just wondering . . . . . are you going to put together a parade of the Lace Eaters? You know, in some of your free time. . . :XD:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here are the collected snowflakes - 74-75 - I mixed myself up at the end. I'll recount later.


Wow! Wow! Wow! Completely and totally awesome!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

deborah337 said:


> Finished! Very pretty, even unblocked Might not block.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Just popping in to say "Hi!".

What a day. I'm going to go knit now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, someone mentioned the parade of snowdrops we did, and I was just wondering . . . . . are you going to put together a parade of the Lace Eaters? You know, in some of your free time. . . :XD:


I mentioned it a while back - I *think* it was for the Lace Eater but it didn't seem that there was much interest in it.
I can do it if you guys want.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! Completely and totally awesome!


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that Star overlay pattern I have it printed off.. those would be perfect for this Christmas theme we have going 

I got the garlands up in the windows in the front room.. it took forever with hubby last year and this year with my son's help we got it done in about 15 mins.. rearranged the furniture too.. so we can get the stands made for the Christmas Village  I am told that it will get done this next weekend.. we are running out of weekends  we just might have to keep things up a few weeks longer into January this year!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I love that Star overlay pattern I have it printed off.. those would be perfect for this Christmas theme we have going
> 
> I got the garlands up in the windows in the front room.. it took forever with hubby last year and this year with my son's help we got it done in about 15 mins.. rearranged the furniture too.. so we can get the stands made for the Christmas Village  I am told that it will get done this next weekend.. we are running out of weekends  we just might have to keep things up a few weeks longer into January this year!


Way to go! I bet it is looking good at your house. :thumbup: You are farther along than I am.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Way to go! I bet it is looking good at your house. :thumbup: You are farther along than I am.


Thanks Toni! It is also a lot of fun when we are all doing it together so I am saving some to do with hubby


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks to all of you. I used "Baby Bee Sweet Delight pomp" in the color naked/211. Also used a #5 circular. The yarn has a slight sheen to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> Thanks to all of you. I used "Baby Bee Sweet Delight pomp" in the color naked/211. Also used a #5 circular. The yarn has a slight sheen to it.


Thanks for the yarn info. I am not familiar with it. Is it a wool? blend? acrylic? Did you like working with it?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got a couple of photos of my Mountain Trails today.


Very pretty. Yarn and beads look well together, Pam.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Caryn. You go, girl! I'm looking forward to seeing how yours turns out.


Well, it turned out quite large, but it will be great and keep me warm. It seems that I misread the label on my yarn. It is worsted. I won't be blocking since it will be worn scrunched.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I love that Sparkle Scarf.  Thanks.

Caryn, your Forest Paths looks great. I love how it fits around your neck.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks beautiful, Ann
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, hope you get to see the Botanical Gardens. How nice that you are near by to them. and what a nice memory of your wedding. Would love to see photos when you find them!

Love the copper mountain snowflake Jane!

Babalou, I love those fairies! Would love to see yours. They really do have amazing personalities.  

Welcome GrammyPeg.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a lovely spot for a wedding, Julie! How special! I am glad there are ways that you can still get around to enjoy it.


Me too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

That is an amazing blizzard of delightful snowflakes Jane. You really did an outstanding job on all of them! 

Deborah, your forest paths cowl is very nice in white. You can really see the lacy part with your yarn :thumbup: 

How nice for you Tanya, to have your gifts appreciated by your neighbor. 

Thank you Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are the collected snowflakes - 74-75 - I mixed myself up at the end. I'll recount later.


A beautiful collection, Jane. I might manage something similar - in 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are the collected snowflakes - 74-75 - I mixed myself up at the end. I'll recount later.


Wow! That is awesome and they all look wonderful!  Well done, Jane! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> Finished! Very pretty, even unblocked Might not block.


lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, it turned out quite large, but it will be great and keep me warm. It seems that I misread the label on my yarn. It is worsted. I won't be blocking since it will be worn scrunched.


Beautiful! Hope mine turns out half as well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> Finished! Very pretty, even unblocked Might not block.


It's lovely, Deborah! :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, it turned out quite large, but it will be great and keep me warm. It seems that I misread the label on my yarn. It is worsted. I won't be blocking since it will be worn scrunched.


Looks great, Caryn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Very pretty. Yarn and beads look well together, Pam.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, it turned out quite large, but it will be great and keep me warm. It seems that I misread the label on my yarn. It is worsted. I won't be blocking since it will be worn scrunched.


You and your Forest Paths both look beautiful!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

williesmom said:


> Beautiful! Hope mine turns out half as well.


Thanks Williesmom. I'm sure yours will turn out great! Looking foward to seeing it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Looks great, Caryn.


Thanks Linda.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here are the collected snowflakes - 74-75 - I mixed myself up at the end. I'll recount later.


Laid out on the table, they are gorgeous. Just like in nature, the all seem different.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You and your Forest Paths both look beautiful!


Thanks so much Pam. I figured it would be fun to actually show it on someone and I was the only one around


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks so much Pam. I figured it would be fun to actually show it on someone and I was the only one around


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, it turned out quite large, but it will be great and keep me warm. It seems that I misread the label on my yarn. It is worsted. I won't be blocking since it will be worn scrunched.


What a great photo Caryn! You and your cowl look fabulous. Red is your color.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's proof that I actually finished a WIP this week. Nevermind that I cast on 2 more.  

And my Canis Majoris.

Julie, I want to do some more work on my gansey tonight. Then I will post a picture of it. I am getting down that sleeve.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's proof that I actually finished a WIP this week. Nevermind that I cast on 2 more.
> 
> And my Canis Majoris.
> 
> Julie, I want to do some more work on my gansey tonight. Then I will post a picture of it. I am getting down that sleeve.


Very nice Bev. Those socks striped nicely. And by casting on more projects you are making room in your stash to go yarn shopping


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Very nice Bev. Those socks striped nicely. And by casting on more projects you are making room in your stash to go yarn shopping


Thanks, Melanie.  Woohoo on the yarn shopping.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's proof that I actually finished a WIP this week. Nevermind that I cast on 2 more.
> 
> And my Canis Majoris.
> 
> Julie, I want to do some more work on my gansey tonight. Then I will post a picture of it. I am getting down that sleeve.


Both look great!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Pam.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, it turned out quite large, but it will be great and keep me warm. It seems that I misread the label on my yarn. It is worsted. I won't be blocking since it will be worn scrunched.


It looks great on you, Caryn!
Lucky mistake with the yarn weight, Id say, because it is a really nice fit. Lovely work!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Love the copper mountain snowflake Jane!...


Thank you, Caryn
That would be a good candidate for multiple copies - does up pretty quickly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is an amazing blizzard of delightful snowflakes Jane. You really did an outstanding job on all of them! ...


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> A beautiful collection, Jane. I might manage something similar - in 3 or 4 years.


Thank you, Linda ;-)
One a day - they pile up!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen wrote:

Yep - then the full name comes out!
My sister's initials spell her twin's name:
Patricia Ann Mary

I always heard as a child that if you initials spell something you will amount to something.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow! That is awesome and they all look wonderful!  Well done, Jane! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Laid out on the table, they are gorgeous. Just like in nature, the all seem different.


Thank you, Babalou


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here are the collected snowflakes - 74-75 - I mixed myself up at the end. I'll recount later.


They are lovely and show so well on the red.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's proof that I actually finished a WIP this week. ...
> And my Canis Majoris....


The socks look nice & cushy, Bev. Good job 
Canis Majoris is coming along beautifully.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> They are lovely and show so well on the red.


Thank you, Tricia 
That cloth is actually for the kitchen table - the dining room one is white but I chose it for the pic because of the nice contrast.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Let's see what I can remember from the past several pages here.
> 
> Tricia--can really appreciate your struggles to reclaim your body. I congratulate you on your stamina to keep trying and the successes you have had. You make a good role model for others, too. Know of one person who actually healed from MS but it took many years and lots of holistic healing and spiritual work--things like past life regressions, rebirthing, etc. She is your age and doing quite well.


Tanya, I often wonder how old/young you think I am. We may be close from some things we both remember but wondering.
:shock:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Special treat from Birgit Freyer
Every day another surprise: patterns, workshops & more 
http://www.knitting-delight.com 
Click the star once a day.

Every day through Christmas, something free or discounted.
Deramores Advent Calendar
http://www.deramores.com/advent-calendar

FREE until 12/15/2015 midnight EST. Coupon code: free
Wild & Witty Scarflette by B Pitard
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wild--witty-scarflette


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Well, it turned out quite large, but it will be great and keep me warm. It seems that I misread the label on my yarn. It is worsted. I won't be blocking since it will be worn scrunched.


Caryn, it l looks great and gives me an idea what mine will look like. I don't think that will be too small or too large for a couple of teenagers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, hope you get to see the Botanical Gardens. How nice that you are near by to them. and what a nice memory of your wedding. Would love to see photos when you find them!
> 
> Love the copper mountain snowflake Jane!
> 
> ...


Today I just did a walk up to the bus stop, caught the bus about 20 minutes later, did the business I needed to get done at the bank, went up to the Post Office and cleared the Seniors Mail Box, spoke with my friend Margaret who works there, back down to the Supermarket complex, got my ersatz coffee, some yoghurt, and milk powder, noticed that the Malaysian Takeaway was selling off food at $2 a box, so I bought one for me and Ringo, for a late lunch, mean time in the morning I had baked a loaf of white bread for my neighbours, and started one for myself- which I had to slow down in the fridge, while I was out- that is now warming back up to room temperature so I can shape and bake it.
Lovely to see you, Caryn and your cowl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Me too.


I am waiting for slightly better weather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's proof that I actually finished a WIP this week. Nevermind that I cast on 2 more.
> 
> And my Canis Majoris.
> 
> Julie, I want to do some more work on my gansey tonight. Then I will post a picture of it. I am getting down that sleeve.


Well done, Bev! Sounds like you are really motoring along!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> The socks look nice & cushy, Bev. Good job
> Canis Majoris is coming along beautifully.


Thanks, Jane. 



Julie said:


> Well done, Bev! Sounds like you are really motoring along!


Thanks, Julie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, I often wonder how old/young you think I am. We may be close from some things we both remember but wondering.
> :shock:


You have actually mentioned your age here Tricia and we share some historic memories but you have described yourself as 'old' and I am not, just older. :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--your socks look great. Very interesting heel. Would love to see them on your feet. How about it?

Your CM is also coming along so well. Like the color--very soft looking. The bead contrast shows that color off

Caryn--your cowl may be larger than you expected or wanted, but it looks just fine. And the color is wonderful with you hair color and those gray eyes of yours. Beautiful picture.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, it turned out quite large, but it will be great and keep me warm. It seems that I misread the label on my yarn. It is worsted. I won't be blocking since it will be worn scrunched.


It is really pretty. I like the loose version and the color is wonderful on you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, it turned out quite large, but it will be great and keep me warm. It seems that I misread the label on my yarn. It is worsted. I won't be blocking since it will be worn scrunched.


Caryn, it looks great!!! It is a good color for you and a very nice size! I hope you like it. Soft and scrunchy is good. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on a fun and busy evening, everyone!!!

It sounds like you had a nice trip into town, Julie.

You are just a motoring away with your knitting projects, Bev! There are lots of yarn sales going on to replace what you have used, you know. 

I completed the 3rd repeat of Chart B and am almost done with another day on the Advent Scarf we started with Sue. I am using the cable and lace pattern from Sock Madness on Ravelry. It was fun to add the nupps. It has been awhile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations on a fun and busy evening, everyone!!!
> 
> It sounds like you had a nice trip into town, Julie.
> 
> ...


I am nursing quite a lot of aches now, Toni! I would love to be able to have a nice warm relaxing bath- but not prepared to try with nobody to help me out if I get stuck- Ringo would be concerned but he has his limits. Tomorrow my helper will be coming and I will have a nice warm shower.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am nursing quite a lot of aches now, Toni! I would love to be able to have a nice warm relaxing bath- but not prepared to try with nobody to help me out if I get stuck- Ringo would be concerned but he has his limits. Tomorrow my helper will be coming and I will have a nice warm shower.


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, those all look beautiful. What a fantastic collection! Were all those basically done around the KAL?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here are the collected snowflakes - 74-75 - I mixed myself up at the end. I'll recount later.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope your discomfort has lessened Julie ,the penalty we pay for too much activity. Tanya it is amazing how ,as soon as we have some spare cash a major mend rears its' ugly head . Hope you soon have hair on the fairy Babalou .Liked your socks Bev and a good job on your CM .A fantastic display Jane .So much work ,brilliantly done.
If you think I had been quick with the cowl ,it is because I would have had access to the pattern a considerable number of hours ahead of many.
I have to sort out my dining room where there is an open fire .I am getting a wood burner to save a lot of work .I can get down easily to clean out the fireplace but am almost in need of a wynch to get back up !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Well, it turned out quite large, but it will be great and keep me warm. It seems that I misread the label on my yarn. It is worsted. I won't be blocking since it will be worn scrunched.


That is so pretty. It suits you, too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your socks do look so cosy! Your shawl is gorgeous. I love the pattern, too :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not yet, Ann! I've just taken some extra Panadol because things were so bad. Wait for it to have some effect- and head back to bed.
It is the 'how on earth do I get back up again?' that bothers me too!



annweb said:


> Hope your discomfort has lessened Julie ,the penalty we pay for too much activity. Tanya it is amazing how ,as soon as we have some spare cash a major mend rears its' ugly head . Hope you soon have hair on the fairy Babalou .Liked your socks Bev and a good job on your CM .A fantastic display Jane .So much work ,brilliantly done.
> If you think I had been quick with the cowl ,it is because I would have had access to the pattern a considerable number of hours ahead of many.
> I have to sort out my dining room where there is an open fire .I am getting a wood burner to save a lot of work .I can get down easily to clean out the fireplace but am almost in need of a wynch to get back up !


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--relate to your issue of cleaning out a fireplace. I do wood heat, too, which I love. However, It is a wood stove, on legs, and with a pull out cleaning tray. Not hard to clean from a standing position.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes tanya that is what I am getting .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We are now onboard, awaiting our cabin. Everyone seems very friendly, so we are looking forward to a nice relaxing cruise.

Here are a couple of photos from the hotel we stayed in last night. It dates back to 1578, believe it or not. 

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

After breakfast we took a little walk into central Amsterdam, just a couple of minutes from our hotel..

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Watching the boats whilst we await our room. Originally we had planned just leaving our bags until check in time, and walking back into central Amsterdam, but they had food and drink available and we were quite happy just to sit and relax. The only trouble is when you sit down, so we are relaxed and could easily take a nap. Jane to remember, we are here to relax and enjoy, far away from the rush of Christmas season. Wish I had removed my knitting from my case, as I could have been knitting right now. We had a nice little walk after breakfast. Will be happy to get our bags unpacked and clothes put away for the next week!

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Sue, such lovely pictures. Thanks for taking us along. How wonderful to see where you are each day.  AH, the cheeses. So many in that shop. Wow!

Tanya, I do what I can to get a picture up today-socks on feet. 

Ah, Julie, so sorry you are dealing with pain. Hopefully it will settle down soon for you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> What a great photo Caryn! You and your cowl look fabulous. Red is your color.


Thank you Melanie. It is a change for me, but I do like it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's proof that I actually finished a WIP this week. Nevermind that I cast on 2 more.
> 
> And my Canis Majoris.
> 
> Julie, I want to do some more work on my gansey tonight. Then I will post a picture of it. I am getting down that sleeve.


Love the looks of that sock and the unique heel! Your shawl is looking wonderful as well. Good going getting things finished and of course casting on more


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It looks great on you, Caryn!
> Lucky mistake with the yarn weight, Id say, because it is a really nice fit. Lovely work!


Thanks Jane. I do like the size and it can be worn loosely or scrunched up high around my neck.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Caryn, it l looks great and gives me an idea what mine will look like. I don't think that will be too small or too large for a couple of teenagers.


Thanks Tricia. Glad it helped you out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today I just did a walk up to the bus stop, caught the bus about 20 minutes later, did the business I needed to get done at the bank, went up to the Post Office and cleared the Seniors Mail Box, spoke with my friend Margaret who works there, back down to the Supermarket complex, got my ersatz coffee, some yoghurt, and milk powder, noticed that the Malaysian Takeaway was selling off food at $2 a box, so I bought one for me and Ringo, for a late lunch, mean time in the morning I had baked a loaf of white bread for my neighbours, and started one for myself- which I had to slow down in the fridge, while I was out- that is now warming back up to room temperature so I can shape and bake it.
> Lovely to see you, Caryn and your cowl!


Thank you Julie. Sounds like you had a busy and productive day around town. And lucky Ringo to get a treat as well. I don't think I've ever had Malaysian food.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--your socks look great. Very interesting heel. Would love to see them on your feet. How about it?
> 
> Your CM is also coming along so well. Like the color--very soft looking. The bead contrast shows that color off
> 
> Caryn--your cowl may be larger than you expected or wanted, but it looks just fine. And the color is wonderful with you hair color and those gray eyes of yours. Beautiful picture.


Thanks Tanya. Actually my eyes are blue, but I took the picture at night without the flash. Hair is gray though. :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is really pretty. I like the loose version and the color is wonderful on you.


Thank you Babalou. I am liking it too. It is comfy to wear and warm.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Caryn, it looks great!!! It is a good color for you and a very nice size! I hope you like it. Soft and scrunchy is good. :thumbup:


Thank you Toni. And thank you for the wonderful pattern. I love it and may make another for my daughter, this time with beads and fingering weight yarn. 
But right now I am trying to keep up with that advent scarf!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's proof that I actually finished a WIP this week. Nevermind that I cast on 2 more.
> 
> And my Canis Majoris.
> 
> Julie, I want to do some more work on my gansey tonight. Then I will post a picture of it. I am getting down that sleeve.


Nice socks, Bev and the shawl is coming on beautifully.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am nursing quite a lot of aches now, Toni! I would love to be able to have a nice warm relaxing bath- but not prepared to try with nobody to help me out if I get stuck- Ringo would be concerned but he has his limits. Tomorrow my helper will be coming and I will have a nice warm shower.


Hope you are recovering now and have gotten to relax with that nice warm shower.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is so pretty. It suits you, too :thumbup:


Thank you Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today I just did a walk up to the bus stop, caught the bus about 20 minutes later, did the business I needed to get done at the bank, went up to the Post Office and cleared the Seniors Mail Box, spoke with my friend Margaret who works there, back down to the Supermarket complex, got my ersatz coffee, some yoghurt, and milk powder, noticed that the Malaysian Takeaway was selling off food at $2 a box, so I bought one for me and Ringo, for a late lunch, mean time in the morning I had baked a loaf of white bread for my neighbours, and started one for myself- which I had to slow down in the fridge, while I was out- that is now warming back up to room temperature so I can shape and bake it.
> Lovely to see you, Caryn and your cowl!


Busy day, Julie but nice to be out and about.

Just read that your day out caused you pain - so sorry to hear that. My poor sister has to have her right knee replaced in January (left knee and hip were replaced several years ago). I felt so sorry for her struggling around the Christmas market in Birmingham yesterday but she is determined to keep going and not miss out on any fun.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Well, it turned out quite large, but it will be great and keep me warm. It seems that I misread the label on my yarn. It is worsted. I won't be blocking since it will be worn scrunched.


Lovely, Caryn!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Sue. That hotel courtyard is amazing. Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's proof that I actually finished a WIP this week. Nevermind that I cast on 2 more.
> 
> And my Canis Majoris.
> 
> Julie, I want to do some more work on my gansey tonight. Then I will post a picture of it. I am getting down that sleeve.


Bev, do you have a link to the sock pattern? I couldn't find it on Ravelry. Yours looks so fun! I love fun socks!

Your Canis Majoris is looking lovely! The stars really show up in this yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Watching the boats whilst we await our room. Originally we had planned just leaving our bags until check in time, and walking back into central Amsterdam, but they had food and drink available and we were quite happy just to sit and relax. The only trouble is when you sit down, so we are relaxed and could easily take a nap. Jane to remember, we are here to relax and enjoy, far away from the rush of Christmas season. Wish I had removed my knitting from my case, as I could have been knitting right now. We had a nice little walk after breakfast. Will be happy to get our bags unpacked and clothes put away for the next week!
> 
> It is so nice of you to let us travel with you, Sue. Have fun.
> 
> Sue


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We are now onboard, awaiting our cabin. Everyone seems very friendly, so we are looking forward to a nice relaxing cruise.
> 
> Here are a couple of photos from the hotel we stayed in last night. It dates back to 1578, believe it or not.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for the travelogue, Sue. I am having such a lovely, relaxing time on this vicarious vacation with you. Cheese! YUM!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, we are having a great trip travelling in your suitcase. Fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am nursing quite a lot of aches now, Toni! I would love to be able to have a nice warm relaxing bath- but not prepared to try with nobody to help me out if I get stuck- Ringo would be concerned but he has his limits. Tomorrow my helper will be coming and I will have a nice warm shower.


I am so sorry that you are full of aches and pains. I do hope they ease off soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, those all look beautiful. What a fantastic collection! Were all those basically done around the KAL?


Thank you, Sue 
Yes - I did them all for the Snowflake Party - & then added some more at the end.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am nursing quite a lot of aches now, Toni! I would love to be able to have a nice warm relaxing bath...


Sorry about the aches & pains, Julie, & really too bad that you can't have a nice warm soak.
I hope that you are feeling a bit better today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...A fantastic display Jane .So much work ,brilliantly done...


Thank you, Ann


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We are now onboard, awaiting our cabin. ...Here are a couple of photos from the hotel we stayed in last night. It dates back to 1578, believe it or not.


Glad that you are able to keep popping in, Sue. I am sure that you will have a good time - you're a party girl, after all. ;-)
More interesting pics.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ....The only trouble is when you sit down, so we are relaxed and could easily take a nap...


Yeah - hard to get moving again sometimes. It is the effect of inertia - while you are going, it it easy to keep going but once you stop...


> Wish I had removed my knitting from my case, as I could have been knitting right now. ...


As I always say: better to have it than wish that you did.
Said frequently to Michael as he heads out the door without an extra layer... or a hat ... or gloves...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... It is a change for me, but I do like it.


The red really does look nice on you, though - something to guide future purchases.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice photos Sue. Glad your cruise is getting off to a good start. We have stayed in a couple of really old hotels and bastle houses - very interesting places. My DH would be rolling his eyes if I got out my knitting in the lounge. He might even move to another table, lol.

Julie and Ann, I have access to a lot of different forklifts - it would not be pretty but I could get anyone up with them, lol. 

Caryn, I have an appointment this Saturday to hide my grey hair, lol. I once had a total stranger in a store say to me I needed to find a good gay dude to do my hair as I was too young to have the white bits, lol. I go to Armando now. DH is almost completely bald so he will never go grey.

I finished Clue 4 of WTLF last night and have changed down to the US 4 needles (which I stole from Forest Paths cowl). I am playing yarn chicken but am thankful I don't need to do a yarn-intensive bind off. I am making the XL so have quite a bit of knitting to do in Clue 5.

Hope all enjoy their day / night,

Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I finished Clue 4 of WTLF last night and...I am playing yarn chicken...I am making the XL...


I am crossing my fingers for you, Melanie ... figuratively because I can't get much work done otherwise.
The XL will be a nice size. I did a medium & it came out bigger than I had expected. The shape adds a little to the coverage it gives, though, because it isn't a true triangle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--thought about your eyes maybe being blue, but the gray in the pic was so unique and knew you would correct me. Still love the red on you with your coloring. 

Bev--when doing sock photos, I typically am sitting and hold my feet in different positions while shooting. Can get some different views that way. Of course better if someone else is behind the camera--or better yet is wearing the socks. 

Sue--love seeing Amsterdam with such a personal eye. That 1578 hotel is astonishing in how sophisticated its style. Love that canal outside your window. What a wonderful trip you are having.

Ann--have fun getting your new wood stove. There are some real beauties on the market, some of them so tiny but effective. Am thinking of the Swedish? Jodels for example that come in different enameled colors. Mine is a cast iron Vermont Castings with a glass door for fire viewing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your Amsterdam photos, Sue. Was that hotel always a hotel. What a beautiful building! So is the dairy building. 

Julie, I am sorry that you are hurting so much today. 

Ann, it sounds like you are making a good move with that wood burner. We used to have a corn stove. The extra warmth was really nice to have.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> As I always say: better to have it than wish that you did.
> Said frequently to Michael as he heads out the door without an extra layer... or a hat ... or gloves...


That must be a pretty common word of advice for mom's the world over.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> .....I am playing yarn chicken but am thankful I don't need to do a yarn-intensive bind off. I am making the XL so have quite a bit of knitting to do in Clue 5.
> 
> Hope all enjoy their day / night,
> 
> Melanie


Oh, you are brave to pull your needles out like that!

I can just visualize your forklift in progress. What a sight! I would offer the use of ours also, but it would be pretty messy after being in the slushy cow yard.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn that is beautiful.. you did a great job!!! and that color really looks amazing on you  I am glad I scrolled back  I saw the comments and never saw your picture.. 

I finished mine last night and it is blocking now. I sure don't have a clue on how to block it so I am messing with it.. it is still very wet.. I have some play time with it


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thank you Toni. And thank you for the wonderful pattern. I love it and may make another for my daughter, this time with beads and fingering weight yarn.
> But right now I am trying to keep up with that advent scarf!


Have fun with the Advent Scarf! (I am.  ) A Forest Paths cowl in fingering with beads would be like making a whole different pattern. It would feel so different in your hands.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...We used to have a corn stove. ...


Corn stove? Elucidate please.
We have a Jøtul wood stove in the house in France - I love it.
Ironically, we just got rid of a wood stove that we had in our kitchen - a big full sized one for cooking on & in - there was a two-tiered oven, as well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Caryn that is beautiful.. you did a great job!!! and that color really looks amazing on you  I am glad I scrolled back  I saw the comments and never saw your picture..
> 
> I finished mine last night and it is blocking now. I sure don't have a clue on how to block it so I am messing with it.. it is still very wet.. I have some play time with it


Have fun with the blocking process, Ronie. I was pulling on mine in various directions last night. I have no idea what the best way to block this thing would be. Pulling width wise seems to emphasize the cone shape the best, but then you loose the close and scrunchy around your neck. Maybe, after getting it wet, just press it down to flatten it would work. Let us know what happens. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev your socks look great!! and your shawl is coming along beautifully .. it won't be long now and you will be wearing it 

Sue thanks for the pictures... they are amazing  I love all the beautiful Christmas decorations... your so lucky to have this trip! I have only seen these things on BBC or PBS shows... it is a real treat to see them through your eyes


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That must be a pretty common word of advice for mom's the world over.


... which brings this to mind - never gets old:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I sure don't have a clue on how to block it so I am messing with it.. it is still very wet...


I just finished blocking a cowl - hope to get some pics later - it took a long time to dry. After two days, I applied the hairdryer because I was afraid it would get musty.
I put a small towel inside on either end & ran a wire through the fold - to be able to stretch it out without putting pins in the side.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Have fun with the Advent Scarf! (I am.  ...


Which one are you guys doing? Sock Madness? I am trying to decide which to do because I don't have time to do more than one. I will, of course, collect all of the patters. I also have to make a scarf for Michael for Christmas - not CO yet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

5 Free Crochet Snowflake Patterns by Jane Green
http://beautifulcrochetstuff.com/5-free-crochet-snowflake-patterns/

Very pretty in the chosen colour scheme
Christmas Stocking by Esther Chandler
http://www.crochetme.com/all-free-member-patterns/christmas-stocking-2


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... Lots going on this morning.. gosh I've seen lovely finished projects!! Caryn you are so pretty.. and with your coloring I imagine all jewel tone colors look great on you... We have been to Amsterdam and seen the canals.. a dream of mine.. and have gone to town in New Zealand with Julie!! I hope the ache's and pains have gone by now Julie.. your excursion sounds like a fun one though..  Oh and we all got some sage advice from our 'Mom' ... thanks for the video Jane I had not heard that one before 

Like I had said I finished the cowl.. I love it.. I can't wait to wear it.. I even weaved in the ends! LOL I am thinking of taking my LE into work one day this week and taking its picture with a mannequin! I'd like to start wearing it!! I can see this my go to shawl for running to the store or out for a nice meal. 

I worked on the layered star yesterday.. they go very quick once I understood the pattern.. it is a bit vague but if followed blind it works! she just has a strange way of writing it out.. I think in crochet cotton they are very sweet.. but in a fingering they would be large enough to put a battery ran tea light in them.. I am going to experiment and see what I can come up with ...

Well I'm getting ready to be off to work.. we are getting the second of 4 storms coming through now.. the first one passed us by.. this one has brought some snow to the mountains.. YAY!! Pam are you getting any of this? its been quite windy but warm. It is 7am and 57 out! I think I need to re-think my work outfit for the day


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE for 1 day only (December 2nd, US PT)
Menara by Irina Anikeeva
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/menara

Choice of pattern free with word JOY Not sure how long this is free for (maybe until December 6th EST)
From Laura Aylor
(I picked Stella Luna.)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&designer=Laura%20Aylor&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just finished blocking a cowl - hope to get some pics later - it took a long time to dry. After two days, I applied the hairdryer because I was afraid it would get musty.
> I put a small towel inside on either end & ran a wire through the fold - to be able to stretch it out without putting pins in the side.


I was wondering about that! I have some long skewers that could help keep my sides from being wonky.. and if not dry soon I'll use the hair dryer too  Thanks for the tip!!

Edit: The Menara is stunning.. thanks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--have been collecting the Sock Madness pattern for future use

Your Jotel wood stove is the one I was talking about. For such teeny things they throw out an incredible amount of heat. Once saw a very old one that was about 12" square and it was heating almost half a very large house.

Toni-almost forgot about those corn stoves. They were like a flash in the pan item around here. Sounded great, very green/renewable energy source, but getting the corn in quanity, storing it, and keeping out rodents were a big concern. They didn't last long on the market. Sounds like you didn't keep yours even tho you could probably have grown your own fuel.

Ronie--one thing about blocking, especially something like the cowl, is if you don't like the way it comes out, you can just reblock it. And if that happens you will have the learning from the experience. Jane's blocking solution sounds easy enough to do.

My latest little frustration is there is an extra 'branch' suddenly popped up on the last little snowflake made and it has been really annoying me. Decided to be brave and just prune it right out. May have to use a bit of the yarn to tighten the 'stem' and/or smooth it out. Then another blocking may be needed but it will make me happier I think.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> FREE for 1 day only (December 2nd, US PT)
> Menara by Irina Anikeeva
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/menara
> 
> ...


I hadn't come across those designers before. Thank you. I have grabbed them.


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanks for the yarn info. I am not familiar with it. Is it a wool? blend? acrylic? Did you like working with it?


Thanks, it's an acrylic baby yarn, feels very nice to the touch and is easy to work with, the only annoyance is the little shiny thread that runs through it. Sometimes it catches on your needle.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Oh, you are brave to pull your needles out like that!


I have interchangeables so the cowl is still on the cable, just no needle tips. I tried to buy a fixed last night but the only one at the store was 16" and the cowl is all scrunched on the 22" as it is. I am not brave, lol. But I did order a second set of tips today


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> ... which brings this to mind - never gets old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> Thanks, it's an acrylic baby yarn, feels very nice to the touch and is easy to work with, the only annoyance is the little shiny thread that runs through it. Sometimes it catches on your needle.


Thanx again. I think that metallic carry along thread can typically do its own thing but never had much of a problem working with such a yarn and it adds a nice blingy dimension to a project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Watching the boats whilst we await our room. Originally we had planned just leaving our bags until check in time, and walking back into central Amsterdam, but they had food and drink available and we were quite happy just to sit and relax. The only trouble is when you sit down, so we are relaxed and could easily take a nap. Jane to remember, we are here to relax and enjoy, far away from the rush of Christmas season. Wish I had removed my knitting from my case, as I could have been knitting right now. We had a nice little walk after breakfast. Will be happy to get our bags unpacked and clothes put away for the next week!
> 
> Sue


Great photos, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Sue, such lovely pictures. Thanks for taking us along. How wonderful to see where you are each day.  AH, the cheeses. So many in that shop. Wow!
> 
> Tanya, I do what I can to get a picture up today-socks on feet.
> 
> Ah, Julie, so sorry you are dealing with pain. Hopefully it will settle down soon for you.


I've upped the painkillers, to deal with it- not so stiff this morning thank goodness. Got one more batch of Lemon Curd made- 2 more to go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Julie. Sounds like you had a busy and productive day around town. And lucky Ringo to get a treat as well. I don't think I've ever had Malaysian food.


It was! Malaysian based on Chinese in this case.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope you are recovering now and have gotten to relax with that nice warm shower.


The shower will happen this afternoon. But I reckon I am recovering, thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Busy day, Julie but nice to be out and about.
> 
> Just read that your day out caused you pain - so sorry to hear that. My poor sister has to have her right knee replaced in January (left knee and hip were replaced several years ago). I felt so sorry for her struggling around the Christmas market in Birmingham yesterday but she is determined to keep going and not miss out on any fun.


You have to make that decision, I reckon, to keep going despite the pain- I just go a lot slower, to handle it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The shower will happen this afternoon. But I reckon I am recovering, thanks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Love the looks of that sock and the unique heel! Your shawl is looking wonderful as well. Good going getting things finished and of course casting on more


Thanks, Caryn.  Thanks, Linda. 

Thanks, Elizabeth. I love this pattern. It' easily memorized. Will probably make some more. Here's the link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breaking-hearts-socks

Ronie, looking forward to seeing your Forest Path. 

Thanks, Jane, for the free pattern choices. I chose Lophelia. Love it!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry that you are full of aches and pains. I do hope they ease off soon.


They are easing up, thank goodness! Just a matter of keeping moving, I think. How are you, today, Norma?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry about the aches & pains, Julie, & really too bad that you can't have a nice warm soak.
> I hope that you are feeling a bit better today.


Thanks Jane- the morning always seems to dawn brighter, and at the moment it does look like a good day- Thursday of course!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice photos Sue. Glad your cruise is getting off to a good start. We have stayed in a couple of really old hotels and bastle houses - very interesting places. My DH would be rolling his eyes if I got out my knitting in the lounge. He might even move to another table, lol.
> 
> Julie and Ann, I have access to a lot of different forklifts - it would not be pretty but I could get anyone up with them, lol.
> 
> ...


Slight problem of access, here, Melanie- they'd have to negotiate the front steps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for sharing your Amsterdam photos, Sue. Was that hotel always a hotel. What a beautiful building! So is the dairy building.
> 
> Julie, I am sorry that you are hurting so much today.
> 
> Ann, it sounds like you are making a good move with that wood burner. We used to have a corn stove. The extra warmth was really nice to have.


Not so bad, this morning, thanks Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all... Lots going on this morning.. gosh I've seen lovely finished projects!! Caryn you are so pretty.. and with your coloring I imagine all jewel tone colors look great on you... We have been to Amsterdam and seen the canals.. a dream of mine.. and have gone to town in New Zealand with Julie!! I hope the ache's and pains have gone by now Julie.. your excursion sounds like a fun one though..  Oh and we all got some sage advice from our 'Mom' ... thanks for the video Jane I had not heard that one before
> 
> Like I had said I finished the cowl.. I love it.. I can't wait to wear it.. I even weaved in the ends! LOL I am thinking of taking my LE into work one day this week and taking its picture with a mannequin! I'd like to start wearing it!! I can see this my go to shawl for running to the store or out for a nice meal.
> 
> ...


Not too bad now, thanks Ronie! Hope you are enjoying your day at work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Thanks, Jane, for the free pattern choices. I chose Lophelia. Love it!!


Oh, darn, never noticed that one. Now I want it instead.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for December
5 Peacock Plumes patterns from Elann
http://international.elann.com


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Elizabeth. I love this pattern. It' easily memorized. Will probably make some more. Here's the link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breaking-hearts-socks


Thanks, Bev! Love that heel!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Free for December
> 5 Peacock Plumes patterns from Elann
> http://international.elann.com


Thanks, Jane. I love the tunic vest!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Which one are you guys doing? Sock Madness? I am trying to decide which to do because I don't have time to do more than one. I will, of course, collect all of the patters. I also have to make a scarf for Michael for Christmas - not CO yet!


I'm doing the Sock Madness Scarf and am so glad that I decided to add it to the other Advent Scarf that we started with Sue. The cables will be in the middle, then I will finish off with sections of lace and beads again. I'm excited about it. 

Thanks for the Anita Renfrou (sp?) video. It has been a while since I have heard her do that. She is so funny.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Lovely, Caryn!


Thank you Elizabeth.



jscaplen said:


> The red really does look nice on you, though - something to guide future purchases.


Thanks Jane. I will have to really push to remember, because I am just drawn to the blues for some reason!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ....Toni-almost forgot about those corn stoves. They were like a flash in the pan item around here. Sounded great, very green/renewable energy source, but getting the corn in quanity, storing it, and keeping out rodents were a big concern. They didn't last long on the market. Sounds like you didn't keep yours even tho you could probably have grown your own fuel.....


Shortly after the corn stoves came onto the market, the price of corn sky rocketed. It was much more profitable to sell the corn than burn it for heat. :shock:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, I have an appointment this Saturday to hide my grey hair, lol. I once had a total stranger in a store say to me I needed to find a good gay dude to do my hair as I was too young to have the white bits, lol. I go to Armando now. DH is almost completely bald so he will never go grey.
> 
> I finished Clue 4 of WTLF last night and have changed down to the US 4 needles (which I stole from Forest Paths cowl). I am playing yarn chicken but am thankful I don't need to do a yarn-intensive bind off. I am making the XL so have quite a bit of knitting to do in Clue 5.
> 
> ...


I have dyed my hair for many years, but when I retired, I just decided to be content with letting it be as it is. My mom, at 93, still does hers and says she will never be gray

Hope all goes well with having enough yarn to finish WTLF. If you knit fast you will have enough! :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> That must be a pretty common word of advice for mom's the world over.


I still say it to my DH :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn that is beautiful.. you did a great job!!! and that color really looks amazing on you  I am glad I scrolled back  I saw the comments and never saw your picture..
> 
> I finished mine last night and it is blocking now. I sure don't have a clue on how to block it so I am messing with it.. it is still very wet.. I have some play time with it


Thanks Ronie. I am interested in seeing how yours will be when it is blocked and interested to hear about your method.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Which one are you guys doing? Sock Madness? I am trying to decide which to do because I don't have time to do more than one. I will, of course, collect all of the patters. I also have to make a scarf for Michael for Christmas - not CO yet!


Yes, I am doing the Sock Madness one. Got clue one done and have yet to start clue 2.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

First land stop on the cruise needs a trip to a yarn store!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all... Lots going on this morning.. gosh I've seen lovely finished projects!! Caryn you are so pretty.. and with your coloring I imagine all jewel tone colors look great on you... We have been to Amsterdam and seen the canals.. a dream of mine.. and have gone to town in New Zealand with Julie!! I hope the ache's and pains have gone by now Julie.. your excursion sounds like a fun one though..  Oh and we all got some sage advice from our 'Mom' ... thanks for the video Jane I had not heard that one before
> 
> Like I had said I finished the cowl.. I love it.. I can't wait to wear it.. I even weaved in the ends! LOL I am thinking of taking my LE into work one day this week and taking its picture with a mannequin! I'd like to start wearing it!! I can see this my go to shawl for running to the store or out for a nice meal.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Ronie. Sounds like your decorating is really coming along. Would love to see the layered star around a tea light if your experiment works! Stay safe in all those storms. We have had rain for 3 days straight now, but also on the warm side.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have interchangeables so the cowl is still on the cable, just no needle tips. I tried to buy a fixed last night but the only one at the store was 16" and the cowl is all scrunched on the 22" as it is. I am not brave, lol. But I did order a second set of tips today


I wondered if it was something like that. Whew!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Yes, I am doing the Sock Madness one. Got clue one done and have yet to start clue 2.


I have the 2nd chart colored and ready to go!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376248-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a couple of pictures.


----------

